# The Samsung Galaxy S Club - Now with 10,000% more Galaxy S!



## uberjon

sign me up. love my captivate! you rooted and done the ex2 hack yet? it helps alot ;D


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *uberjon* 
sign me up. love my captivate! you rooted and done the ex2 hack yet? it helps alot ;D

Added! I plan on doing it very soon. Though I've read on xda that with the JH2 firmware there is no need to do the ex2 hack. I think I'll wait until the firmware hits an officially released build till I try that though. Which thread did you follow for the ex2 hack? I plan on following this guy's OP: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=749530

I also plan on putting the Unleash the Beast build v0.2 (Bugless Beast) on first, then doing ex2 hack.


----------



## uberjon

I think I'm using the 2.0 fix from that thread, with the 1 click root (just root no extra) with the JH2 firmware.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Okay Unleash the Beast and Lag Fix EXT2 installed. Booting phone up now...









(btw on Unleash the Beast using W7 64-bit I had a problem with renaming the file to update.zip - i just needed to call it update since Windows had the extension hidden from me)

This thing is FLYING now


----------



## E_man

I'm avoiding the EXT2 hack. Lots of people with more knowledge of filesystems than me are warning of probable corruption issues down the line. As soon as I buy an SD card, I'll be going with an EXT3/4 fix

Loving my captivate though.

OP, some useful links for all captivate members, if you want to put them into the OP

USB drivers: 64 bit 32 bit

Android Central Side Loading Wonder Machine: Link

New ROM (came out today, have yet to try it): Link

Unleash the Beast: Root, remove AT&T apps, enable sidelading, etc. all in one update.zip. Link

EXT3 SD speed fix (safer than EXT2 long term, but needs an SD card): Link

More info about what roms are available/coming, good accessories, new apps, etc than I can link to here.

OCN app list here

An amazing screen cover/body cover here

Extremely cheap USB cord (cheapest I could find that fit without mods): Link

For TV out through 3.5mm jack: Link


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Anyone else having problems with the Wireless Tether app in the Unleash the Beast build? I'm trying to follow what this guy on xda did but I'm not sure how to do a complete uninstall of the app. It doesn't allow me to uninstall from settings -> manage applications. Any ideas?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shovelhead84*
Sooo... Turns out that there maybe something wrong with the Wireless Tether in this package.

1. I installed the ULB package, gave permissions, and installed sideloader.
2. Tried Wireless Tether but gave continuos Force Closes.
3. Wiped app data. Still Force Close.
4. Reinstalled ULB package. Still get Force Close.
5. Complete uninstall of Wireless Tether.
6. Download same version from developer site and install.
7. New installation shows SU prompt and Dev Donation Dialog. Fully operational.

Worked first try and I am now sending this message via Wireless Tether with 1849.8kB/299.2kB.

Not sure what complications were involved here but prior to ULB install I was already rooted. I can't find any problems with the other applications installed so far.

This appears to be a nice bundle. I will try it for the next day or so and see if I can get some more errors out of it. If I can provide any info that would help you look into this then let me know.

edit: got it working thanks to response from Shovelhead!

Use Titanium Backup to uninstall.

Then goto here: http://code.google.com/p/android-wif...8.apk&can=2&q=

Scan barcode with Barcode Scanner (ZXing) and download on phone browser and install. Victory! Wireless Tether on Captivate activated!


----------



## E_man

Interesting. I saw that post earlier, but haven't played with it yet. Just did, and your right, not working. Will have to play with it.

Also, I'd like to be a member


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Interesting. I saw that post earlier, but haven't played with it yet. Just did, and your right, not working. Will have to play with it.

Also, I'd like to be a member









Oops! Meant to add you earlier but it somehow slipped my mind. Loving this phone. I'm off to my new tether with the iPad, wee.


----------



## E_man

How much luck you have with that app? I couldn't get anything to connect (or even see it)

Back to pdanet, wired tethering still works great.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

No problems at all here. Currently posting this from my iPad using the tether. I noticed it's using an Adhoc setup and WEP. Ideally I wish it was an access point setup and WPA2.

Problem might be the Adhoc setup.


----------



## E_man

Ah, yeah, I didn't think about that. Hmm, I'll have to look back around to remember how to connect to that. Been too long, and I don't do much networking


----------



## LarsMarkelson

What case are you guys using? I have the Incipio plastic one they sell at the ATT store and it's alright. Gives good protection but it's too bulky. I forgot how nice this phone looks and feels till I took it off just now. So thin


----------



## E_man

I use the bodyguardz skin (on of my links). It's like a screen protector, but there's parts for every part of the phone. Pretty easy to apply, and after a few days, every bubble and smear I had evaporated out. Most were gone in 4 hours.

These protectors can take some abuse, it's awesome. And it's cut specifically for the captivate, so the fit is perfect. I have noticed no reduction in screen responsiveness, no blocking of ports, still lets me remove the battery with ease, and you keep the sweet look and form factor (though the carbon fiber looking back turns so dark it's almost black







)

Finally, the reason I went bodyguardz over the other brands of the same or similiar product, besides thier quality. You get 2 entire body kits in every pack, and if you botch both, $5 processing/shipping fee gets you another 2, forever. And when you move onto your next device, you get 20 or 25% off as a returning customer. Pretty sweet stuff.

Only con I've noticed (which happens with all screen protectors in my experience) is that finger oil can sometimes make rainbow effects, more so than no protector at all.


----------



## Tehwall

Does the 3.5mm audio jack have enough power to drive a full sized pair of headphones, and how is the audio quality?

Also, when you start rooting your device and installing all sorts of ROM's, don't things start to get messy and slow? Also, is it easy to restore your device to the manufacture default if something gets messed up?

Thanks!


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tehwall* 
Does the 3.5mm audio jack have enough power to drive a full sized pair of headphones, and how is the audio quality?

Also, when you start rooting your device and installing all sorts of ROM's, don't things start to get messy and slow? Also, is it easy to restore your device to the manufacture default if something gets messed up?

Thanks!









Rooting and installing custom ROMs has made it WAY faster for me







Rooting also allowed me to do the Lag Hack which sped things up considerably.

I'm not sure about restoring the device to default actually. I looked briefly online about it and it looks like on XDA people have posted the stock rom you can d/l in case something goes bad.

As for headphones, it depends which ones. I wouldn't try driving a 600ohm can from it, but Grados I bet would work great. IEMs of course too.


----------



## uberjon

my ath-ad700 sound great out of my phone. at Max I can't really hear anything else.


----------



## Mikecdm

I have this phone but have yet to try anything with it. Actually, I haven't even bothered to try and connect it my computer.


----------



## whitesedan

I purchased this phone for 100 bucks from ATT store last week and loving it so far. I just cant wait for A2.2 to be released.

So far, i have rooted, ext2, changed to launcherpro and installed a grip of apps.


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
Rooting and installing custom ROMs has made it WAY faster for me







Rooting also allowed me to do the Lag Hack which sped things up considerably.

I'm not sure about restoring the device to default actually. I looked briefly online about it and it looks like on XDA people have posted the stock rom you can d/l in case something goes bad.

As for headphones, it depends which ones. I wouldn't try driving a 600ohm can from it, but Grados I bet would work great. IEMs of course too.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *uberjon* 
my ath-ad700 sound great out of my phone. at Max I can't really hear anything else.









They're 60 ohms impendence? Also what's that mean, is higher ohms easier or harder to drive?

http://www.koss.com/koss/kossweb.nsf...pc^pt^PORTAPRO

$30 bucks from Best Buy, amazing cans for the price, but I wonder if the Galaxy S can drive them without it sounding muddy or the highs and mids becoming less clear.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tehwall* 
Also, when you start rooting your device and installing all sorts of ROM's, don't things start to get messy and slow? Also, is it easy to restore your device to the manufacture default if something gets messed up?

Yes, it's pretty easy to get back to default. There is a one click restore over on XDA (I used it after I flashed to an I9000 rom)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
Rooting and installing custom ROMs has made it WAY faster for me









What do you do to re-get all your apps? That's the main reason I'm hesitant about flashing roms. Only thing I have is appbrain to back up. I have titanium, but I can't tell how to back everything up then restore?


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Yes, it's pretty easy to get back to default. There is a one click restore over on XDA (I used it after I flashed to an I9000 rom)

What do you do to re-get all your apps? That's the main reason I'm hesitant about flashing roms. Only thing I have is appbrain to back up. I have titanium, but I can't tell how to back everything up then restore?

Are the ROM's tested as stable and relatively low on bugs, or are they usually beta?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Yes, it's pretty easy to get back to default. There is a one click restore over on XDA (I used it after I flashed to an I9000 rom)

What do you do to re-get all your apps? That's the main reason I'm hesitant about flashing roms. Only thing I have is appbrain to back up. I have titanium, but I can't tell how to back everything up then restore?

not sure yet, but I see a lot of people on xda using titanium to restore apps

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tehwall* 
Are the ROM's tested as stable and relatively low on bugs, or are they usually beta?

tested by community so beta is a safe assumption. I'd check the threads of whatever rom to see what people are experiencing.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikecdm* 
I have this phone but have yet to try anything with it. Actually, I haven't even bothered to try and connect it my computer.

cool man, my unleash the beast setup is working very well with lag fix. wanna join the club? I'll as you to the list.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tehwall* 
They're 60 ohms impendence? Also what's that mean, is higher ohms easier or harder to drive?

http://www.koss.com/koss/kossweb.nsf...pc^pt^PORTAPRO

$30 bucks from Best Buy, amazing cans for the price, but I wonder if the Galaxy S can drive them without it sounding muddy or the highs and mids becoming less clear.

yes higher ohms means less volume in this case. I'm certain the porta pros would sound very good on this phone. btw, wanna join the club?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *whitesedan* 
I purchased this phone for 100 bucks from ATT store last week and loving it so far. I just cant wait for A2.2 to be released.

So far, i have rooted, ext2, changed to launcherpro and installed a grip of apps.

nice! should I add you to the club?


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
cool man, my unleash the beast setup is working very well with lag fix. wanna join the club? I'll as you to the list.

yes higher ohms means less volume in this case. I'm certain the porta pros would sound very good on this phone. btw, wanna join the club?

I'm probably going to buy the phone in a few days, so not yet. Looks awesome though, can't wait for Froyo 2.2 and TouchWiz 3.0 in September.







I just wish AT&T would give us the $15/month Unlimited they used to offer, and I'm stuck on AT&T because of my Dad's family plan, but whatever. Can't wait to get this phone.

Also, does AT&T price match their authorized resellers? Wirefly has it for $100 as an upgrade, AT&T has it for $200 with an upgrade.


----------



## whitesedan

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


nice! should I add you to the club?


Add away. I doubt I will be changing to another phone anytime soon.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tehwall* 
Are the ROM's tested as stable and relatively low on bugs, or are they usually beta?

There are 4 roms to my knowledge

I9000 (European version) Eclair Rom. Not Beta, but gets around a few issues like no sideloading, and supposed to be a little faster (I only used it for a few minutes)

I9000 Froyo Rom. Very much beta, if not pre-beta, and it also has issues on the captivate as there is no captivate froyo kernal. I wouldn't use this unless you want to play for a little while and flash back.

The new rom for the captvate, that's still Eclair, but it's supposedly a few bug fixes, and will supposedly become official. It is still beta as well

Then there is the Deodexed Rom. Haven't looked much at this, no clue about it's status or pros/cons.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tehwall* 
I just wish AT&T would give us the $15/month Unlimited they used to offer, and I'm stuck on AT&T because of my Dad's family plan, but whatever. Can't wait to get this phone.

I have my data plan at $15 a month, and this is my first smart phone, so I'm not grandfathering anything in. It's 200 mb, but you don't use much. I'm at less than 100mb used, after most of a month, and the vast majority of that was when I didn't connect to wifi for the first day and was getting apps over 3G like crazy









[/quote]
Also, does AT&T price match their authorized resellers? Wirefly has it for $100 as an upgrade, AT&T has it for $200 with an upgrade.[/QUOTE]

Might want to check that out. Last I saw, Captivate was $100 for an individual upgrade, but $200 to upgrade a line in a family plan.

Edit: It's $170 to upgrade a family line. You have to tell them what yu want to upgrade, it defaults for an individual line. Family line pricing here.


----------



## Tehwall

It's $170 to add a line, I want to buy the phone for an upgrade on an existing line.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Dunno if this applies to anyone but if you're a new ATT customer (can cancel and rejoin if you're out of contract I think) you can get a Captivate for $50 on amazon.

Full updated listing of deals everywhere on the Captivate here, http://www3.slickdeals.net/forums/sh...9738&t=2133674

But beware some of the Captivate models appear to be quite faulty, apart from the GPS issues. From what I've read it seems like that was just the early batches as my phone works fantastically. Anyway more info here, http://androidforums.com/samsung-cap...ate-today.html


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tehwall* 
It's $170 to add a line, I want to buy the phone for an upgrade on an existing line.

I'm not so sure about that, not for a family plan. At least, not for all lines of the family plan, maybe the main line. Guess it doesn't hurt to try though

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
But beware some of the Captivate models appear to be quite faulty, apart from the GPS issues. From what I've read it seems like that was just the early batches as my phone works fantastically. Anyway more info here, http://androidforums.com/samsung-cap...ate-today.html

Hmmm, mine was an early batch, no problems at all


----------



## Tehwall

Do all of the Samsung Captivates (AT&T version) come with the plastic backing, or the metal backing? I've seen both on the Galaxy S.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

I don't know about all of them but mine has the metal backing cover for the battery/etc.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tehwall*


Do all of the Samsung Captivates (AT&T version) come with the plastic backing, or the metal backing? I've seen both on the Galaxy S.


The top and bottom raised parts on the back are always plastic on the captivates. The battery cover (which is lower, and has a Carbon Fiber look) is always metal. As far as I know, the Captivate is the only Galaxy S with metal incorporated like that.


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


The top and bottom raised parts on the back are always plastic on the captivates. The battery cover (which is lower, and has a Carbon Fiber look) is always metal. As far as I know, the Captivate is the only Galaxy S with metal incorporated like that.


Do you know if there's any way to get the Captivate for less? Both Amazon and Wirefly sell the Captivate for $169.99 as an upgrade on a family plan and LetsTalk has it for $149.99 - $25 coupon code which brings it to $124.99, but I'm not eligible for it, so that won't work. The cheapest I'm finding it for is $169.99.


----------



## E_man

That sounds about right for captivate upgrade on a family plan.


----------



## Seeing Red

Man, they are down to $170 now?

When I upgraded to the Captivate on the family plan a couple weeks ago it was still $200. And then you have your fees...


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Seeing Red* 
Man, they are down to $170 now?

When I upgraded to the Captivate on the family plan a couple weeks ago it was still $200. And then you have your fees...









It's still $200 at AT&T, but it's $170 on Wirefly.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Seeing Red*


Man, they are down to $170 now?

When I upgraded to the Captivate on the family plan a couple weeks ago it was still $200. And then you have your fees...










I got it at costco. No fees, and you get a free car charger+wired headset. Back then, Wirefly was still $200.


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


I got it at costco. No fees, and you get a free car charger+wired headset. Back then, Wirefly was still $200.


If I get the Captivate I'll have to buy it as an upgrade on my Mom's line, then put my SIM card in it, but I don't know if that'd work.

If I do that, I'll be paying the $15/month data plan on her line, I won't be able to use it at all, but I'll have to pay for it for the next 24 months. Can I cancel it on her line because it won't be used with a smartphone?


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tehwall* 
If I get the Captivate I'll have to buy it as an upgrade on my Mom's line, then put my SIM card in it, but I don't know if that'd work.

If I do that, I'll be paying the $15/month data plan on her line, I won't be able to use it at all, but I'll have to pay for it for the next 24 months. Can I cancel it on her line because it won't be used with a smartphone?

The way a family plan works, you can upgrade your moms line, and transfer the data plan to your line. In fact, you will need to, otherwise AT&T will see your line is using a smartphone with no data plan, and add one to your bill automatically. I did that exact same thing, and Costco did that for me automatically.

You can't cancel the data, but you will be taking advantage of it.


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
The way a family plan works, you can upgrade your moms line, and transfer the data plan to your line. In fact, you will need to, otherwise AT&T will see your line is using a smartphone with no data plan, and add one to your bill automatically. I did that exact same thing, and Costco did that for me automatically.

You can't cancel the data, but you will be taking advantage of it.

So when they add the data plan to my line they'll remove it from my Mom's?

Seems to me, when my Dad signs the contract, I'm obligated to pay $15 a month for the next 24 months, or is it only if I have a smartphone being actively used?


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Add qTap and I , he goes by SLEEK on steam, I got by (many names) on steam.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

^ wat?

Captivate is my first smart phone and I'm amazed at how terrible 3G can be and how wonderful it can be too. But 95% of the time it's terrible.

What browser do you guys use? I like the concept of Dolphin but it's a bit too buggy for me so I've been using the stock Browser lately.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tehwall* 
So when they add the data plan to my line they'll remove it from my Mom's?

Seems to me, when my Dad signs the contract, I'm obligated to pay $15 a month for the next 24 months, or is it only if I have a smartphone being actively used?

That's it exactly, at least from an in store provider. Might be a little harder from a place like wirefly, try emailing them before you order to see how you need to use their system to get that set up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
^ wat?

Captivate is my first smart phone and I'm amazed at how terrible 3G can be and how wonderful it can be too. But 95% of the time it's terrible.

Really? I have no problems with 3G

Quote:

What browser do you guys use? I like the concept of Dolphin but it's a bit too buggy for me so I've been using the stock Browser lately.
I tried opera, but their compression thing made zooming bad, and button pressing worse. I still use it on occasion when 3G browsing for the lower data. Dolphin, I found like you, some really nice ideas, but not that great of implementation. Back to stock as well.


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
That's it exactly, at least from an in store provider. Might be a little harder from a place like wirefly, try emailing them before you order to see how you need to use their system to get that set up.

Really? I have no problems with 3G

I tried opera, but their compression thing made zooming bad, and button pressing worse. I still use it on occasion when 3G browsing for the lower data. Dolphin, I found like you, some really nice ideas, but not that great of implementation. Back to stock as well.

Will Costco do it? They have it for $150, Wirefly has it for $170, AT&T has it for $200. I'd like to save money if possible.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Really? I have no problems with 3G

Yea, I'm in a major city, and the pings are just terrrrrrible. Makes for a really tough web browsing experience. But other times it's quite nice and I can surf OCN and enjoy it.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tehwall* 
Will Costco do it? They have it for $150, Wirefly has it for $170, AT&T has it for $200. I'd like to save money if possible.

Yeah, I did mine at costco, with the exact same thing your doing. My brother just got a new non-subsidized phone, so I got his upgrade, switched the data plan to mine, no fees, and costco throws in a pair of (not that great) headset with mic, a pouch case, and a pretty fast charging car charger, all for no extra charge.

And they have it for $150? I might have to return and rebuy...or see if they price match, it's been like 2 weeks, and I have 30 days to return. Will have to look into it, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## michintom

Add me to the list


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Any good lock screen apps? I can't seem to find where the lock screen customization page is, there's no personalization in the settings.

Also, do you guys sync your contacts to your gmail? At first I was like oh cool, I won't lose my phonebook again.... nut now I've opened my Contacts book and it's full of everyone I've ever gotten an email from it seems. Like a ton of obscure contacts with email addresses only. Thinking I'm gonna have to switch to save to phone or sim or something.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michintom* 
Add me to the list

Done! And welcome to the club! Here is your complimentary beverage,


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
Any good lock screen apps? I can't seem to find where the lock screen customization page is, there's no personalization in the settings.

Widget Locker is great. Not free, but it lets you put widgets and custom sliders on your lock screen. Totally worth it. GoTo is another popular one, but I never tried it.



Here's mine using widget locker.

Quote:

Also, do you guys sync your contacts to your gmail? At first I was like oh cool, I won't lose my phonebook again.... nut now I've opened my Contacts book and it's full of everyone I've ever gotten an email from it seems. Like a ton of obscure contacts with email addresses only. Thinking I'm gonna have to switch to save to phone or sim or something.
I sync through gmail, you have nowhere near the options on sim or phone contacts as you do with gmail contacts. I really had to organize my contacts. However, if all the contacts you want on your phone have phone numbers, there is a setting that lets you sync only contacts with phone numbers.

Menu->Display options, it's on top.

However, for some strange reason, you cannot customize your ringtones on a per contact basis with gmail contacts, so any contacts I want to change the ringer on, I add a hone contact and link them. All the options of gmail, and the ringtone of the phone tone.


----------



## michintom

What kind of cases is everyone using?


----------



## ignite

Hopefully going to pick this up soon instead of an iPhone. I'm just waiting to hear what's happening with the GPS issue...

From my limited time with the phone at the store, it seems amazing. Add the lag fix to it, a new launcher and/or 2.2, this phone will be that much better.


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ignite*


Hopefully going to pick this up soon instead of an iPhone. I'm just waiting to hear what's happening with the GPS issue...

From my limited time with the phone at the store, it seems amazing. Add the lag fix to it, a new launcher and/or 2.2, this phone will be that much better.


Samsung will be releasing a GPS fix, Touchwiz 3.0, and Froyo 2.2 all in September.

There's already a GPS fix out there, but you'll have to root your device and install a ROM. If not, wait till September to get all the awesomeness.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tehwall*


Samsung will be releasing a GPS fix, Touchwiz 3.0, and Froyo 2.2 all in September.

There's already a GPS fix out there, but you'll have to root your device and install a ROM. If not, wait till September to get all the awesomeness.


Link to the fixed ROM thread pl0x?


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tehwall*


Samsung will be releasing a GPS fix, Touchwiz 3.0, and Froyo 2.2 all in September.

There's already a GPS fix out there, but you'll have to root your device and install a ROM. If not, wait till September to get all the awesomeness.


I haven't seen this rom as well. I'll just wait for samsung to release the updates. Can't wait for froyo


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michintom*


What kind of cases is everyone using?


I'm using a bodyguardz all body protector. It's like a set of screen protectors all around the device, keeps the nice shape and look, with a very good amount of protection.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tehwall*


Samsung will be releasing a GPS fix, *Touchwiz 3.0*, and Froyo 2.2 all in September.

There's already a GPS fix out there, but you'll have to root your device and install a ROM. If not, wait till September to get all the awesomeness.


Touchwiz 3.0 is out. You're using it, we all are









I'm assuming your talking about this rom? Looks promising, but still seems to have some gps issues, though not as many. Haven't decided if I want to play with it or not. I don't use gps that much, but it is supposed to help with the media scanner, which would be nice.

OT, I'm amazed how this thread has boomed. Captivate seems to be doing quite well. Wonder if we can get this club official?


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


I'm using a bodyguardz all body protector. It's like a set of screen protectors all around the device, keeps the nice shape and look, with a very good amount of protection.

Touchwiz 3.0 is out. You're using it, we all are









I'm assuming your talking about this rom? Looks promising, but still seems to have some gps issues, though not as many. Haven't decided if I want to play with it or not. I don't use gps that much, but it is supposed to help with the media scanner, which would be nice.

OT, I'm amazed how this thread has boomed. Captivate seems to be doing quite well. Wonder if we can get this club official?


Samsung will have the GPS fix and Froyo by the end of September, maybe early October at the very latest.

http://www.cnet.com/8301-19736_1-20013643-251.html

http://www.product-reviews.net/2010/...-in-september/


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tehwall*


Samsung will have the GPS fix and Froyo by the end of September, maybe early October at the very latest.

http://www.cnet.com/8301-19736_1-20013643-251.html

http://www.product-reviews.net/2010/...-in-september/


Yeah, I know, that doesn't have anything to do with TW3.0 though









And what makes me worry, samsung may release it, but I wonder how long it will take AT&T.


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Yeah, I know, that doesn't have anything to do with TW3.0 though









And what makes me worry, samsung may release it, but I wonder how long it will take AT&T.


Can't we just install the Samsung release, or will our phones be unusable until AT&T released their update?


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tehwall*


Can't we just install the Samsung release, or will our phones be unusable until AT&T released their update?


Someone on XDA will probably hack it to work, but you will have to flash. No OTA update until ATT gets going. Of course, by that time, I'm hoping to have a custom 2.2 rom flashed, and stop worrying about it


----------



## michintom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Yeah, I know, that doesn't have anything to do with TW3.0 though









And what makes me worry, samsung may release it, but I wonder how long it will take AT&T.


AT&T will probably take forever


----------



## michintom

Just returned my incipio case + phone. Now I just need to sell the samsung oem case


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *michintom* 
Just returned my incipio case + phone. Now I just need to sell the samsung oem case









Why did you return the phone?


----------



## michintom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Why did you return the phone?

For a few reasons. GPS, lag, random freeze, and random reboot. It was a great phone while I had it...


----------



## Andy.Yung

Are there a lot of people in this thread using the EXT3 fix? I'm new to all this, but I don't see as much positive "rave" about this on xda vs. speed fixes (ex. SuperRooter with LagFix)

And do you guys think it would be possible to see real-usage benefits from a Class 10 external vs Class 6?


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *michintom*


For a few reasons. GPS, lag, random freeze, and random reboot. It was a great phone while I had it...










That's too bad. Only problem I've had is the GPS, crossing fingers for a fix, but I don't use it much.


----------



## E_man

For those interested, a fully Vanilla android 2.1 ROM is in development, Beta version is available now, with no Data, No Camera, No BT, and soft key vibrations, but he says all are coming soon (days)

Thread here

According to Dev, it's very fast, and this is a good sign. It looks like we now have two dev teams, this one, and BuglessPete looks like he's working on one. Development is finally picking up!


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Man I crashed my bike today and my phone got all scratched up on the top









Incipio case damn you!!!! Not that I had it on, it actually probably would have saved it. Just had to vent at something.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


For those interested, a fully Vanilla android 2.1 ROM is in development, Beta version is available now, with no Data, No Camera, No BT, and soft key vibrations, but he says all are coming soon (days)

Thread here

According to Dev, it's very fast, and this is a good sign. It looks like we now have two dev teams, this one, and BuglessPete looks like he's working on one. Development is finally picking up!


Very cool. So what's the benefit of Vanilla vs. something like Bugless Beast?

No Touchwiz installed to slow it down?


----------



## votum

Add me









Love this phone and so far have no GPS issues. In Iraq now so don't really care lol.

Hope the devs get cookin though!


----------



## jameschisholm

I'm getting the Samsung Galaxy S very soon, so would like to be added once I come back and actually have it. It seems odd to get the vanilla 2.1 android OS, when the froyo update will be coming very soon, I suspect late September/October.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
Very cool. So what's the benefit of Vanilla vs. something like Bugless Beast?

No Touchwiz installed to slow it down?

Honestly? I'm to new at this to know. BuglessPete hasn't (to my knowledge) even come out and said he's working on one. My evidence is, if I go to Settings->about phone->build number, you see "Bugless Beast Teaser







" if you used Unleash the Beast. I'm assuming teaser means the full thing is coming.

I think bugless beast is a vanilla, with some customizations, but not sure.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameschisholm* 
It seems odd to get the vanilla 2.1 android OS, when the froyo update will be coming very soon, I suspect late September/October.

Samsung hasn't released the Captivate Froyo Kernal. When they do, we'll see Froyo ROMs

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
Man I crashed my bike today and my phone got all scratched up on the top









Incipio case damn you!!!! Not that I had it on, it actually probably would have saved it. Just had to vent at something.

That sucks. That's why I use bodyquardz. Can't take them off, and they are totally unobtrusive.

Wonder what would happen if you took it back to AT&T. They are supposed to take the phone back in 30 days, no matter what. I don't know if that "no matter what" includes damage though.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *votum* 
Add me









Love this phone and so far have no GPS issues. In Iraq now so don't really care lol.

Hope the devs get cookin though!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameschisholm* 
I'm getting the Samsung Galaxy S very soon, so would like to be added once I come back and actually have it. It seems odd to get the vanilla 2.1 android OS, when the froyo update will be coming very soon, I suspect late September/October.

Added! This club is growing!


----------



## Velathawen

Hai I just picked one up two days ago and I'm loving it. As soon as I can find a replacement for beautiful widgets I'll be all set >_> Sucks that my country doesn't allow paid apps yet.


----------



## E_man

Try and find an apk to fancy widgets it's free, but not as customizable, and not on the market, you have to find it online somewhere.


----------



## E_man

Ok, another toy from XDA. A black minimalist theme.

Link Took 5 minutes to apply using metamorph (very easy, I can give instructions if your struggling)

My home screen with examples of it, including transparent notifications bar!


----------



## Vargess

I have a couple of questions for you guys.. The Captivate is one of my big choices for my next phone(big competitor is the iPhone 4 atm), however I am new to the Android scene and I am not entirely sure about some things..
1. This phone currently comes with Android 2.1. So, is 2.2 an update so-to-speak or do you have to redo your phone like a fresh install of windows?
2. Is there a "____" for Dummies' kind of thing (website or resource?) for upgrading/changing your Android OS? Building PC's and rebuilding cars = easy.. Phone software I'm a noob at









Also, My Edge has the Microsoft Sync and I have heard both that is connects easy and then others have problems with it. Does anyone have hands-on with Sync and this phone? Will changing the OS/Rooting/etc modify the phone ability to connect to bluetooth carphone?
I'm in my car a lot for business so having my in-car voice communication is important. I appreciate any input you can help with here









Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Wonder what would happen if you took it back to AT&T. They are supposed to take the phone back in 30 days, no matter what. I don't know if that "no matter what" includes damage though.


Having been an affiliate to AT&T..
No, they won't take it back. It has subjective physical damage, so now you have earned the right to keep the phone. They would accept it only if it is in perfect condition, or a very minor scratch or two but that is the only exception. No going back now









However, I am sure that in time there will be replacement parts or another broken phone you can find to use parts from







..Or a case.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vargess*


1. This phone currently comes with Android 2.1. So, is 2.2 an update so-to-speak or do you have to redo your phone like a fresh install of windows?


No, you don't have a format. It's an update, and one day, you will turn your phone on, and a popup will come up and ask if you want to download the OTA update.

Only thing you will lose is root, if you have it.

Quote:



2. Is there a "____" for Dummies' kind of thing (website or resource?) for upgrading/changing your Android OS? Building PC's and rebuilding cars = easy.. Phone software I'm a noob at










Not that I've seen, but with a little effort, this is your best bet, and actually, much of it is broken down quite easily, if your not wanting to be bleeding edge (I'm fine a step or too back anyway, less bugs







)

Quote:



Also, My Edge has the Microsoft Sync and I have heard both that is connects easy and then others have problems with it. Does anyone have hands-on with Sync and this phone? Will changing the OS/Rooting/etc modify the phone ability to connect to bluetooth carphone?

I'm in my car a lot for business so having my in-car voice communication is important. I appreciate any input you can help with here










Shouldn't, I have no issues using a bluetooth headset, but it's not an in-car phone, so there you have it.


----------



## Vargess

Thanks for your input. Looking through that site now. +Rep


----------



## michintom

Deleted


----------



## ignite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Vargess*


Thanks for your input. Looking through that site now. +Rep


Make sure to check out these two:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=737418
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=735482


----------



## Tehwall

What battery life do you guys get, what settings do you have for 3G, Wifi, Bluetooth, GPS, APN, Sync, and what do you use your phone for during that time?

Some people say they get 2 full days, others say they're dead in 5 hours. =/


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tehwall* 
What battery life do you guys get, what settings do you have for 3G, Wifi, Bluetooth, GPS, APN, Sync, and what do you use your phone for during that time?

Some people say they get 2 full days, others say they're dead in 5 hours. =/

I get ~13-20 hours, 13 with a ton of screen use, 20 with pretty conservative, I average ~16 hours.

3G on (it auto switches off in wifi, not sure if that's a captivate thing, or an app I use called juice defender)
WiFi on, never bother to turn it off
Bluetooth off
GPS on, but rarely used
APN? Like 2G or 3G? Always 3G
Constant sync with gmail, other things not so often

I read online, play games, make calls, mess around with apps, etc. I can see the really long times people get with low screen usage, but I have no clue how people only get 5. I get longer than that with constant video playing.

You can really tell what's using your battery if you go into setting->about phone->battery use. Most likely, unless you just unplugged it, screen will be 50%+, its a juice drainer.


----------



## Jodiuh

Dear Verizon,

Please release this phone on your network so I can whip it out of my pocket while saying, "Check out my Fascinate!"

Sincerely,

Jod


----------



## r34p3rex

Captivate / Galaxy / Vibrant unlock released! FREEEEEEE: http://www.overclock.net/mobile-phon...nt-unlock.html


----------



## Mikecdm

Lately my phone has been turning off by itself. I'll have it sitting on my desk and when I come back it's off. I have to turn the phone on to use it again. It has happened to me three times in the past two days. Yesterday I noticed that it was off when I woke up. I turned it on then went to do some yard work. When I came back the phone was off again.


----------



## Velathawen

I have a Galaxy S from Hong Kong. Rooted, launcher pro and lagfix = smooth experience. XDA forums has a very easy 2 minute rooting method which keeps all current data intact. Very happy. I don't know about you American users, but I had screens full worth of bloatware to remove >_>!

To whoever was asking about the gmail contacts showing everything, go to settings > show only contacts with numbers.

Battery life is quite good, I can go through a whole day of medium usage with 3g left on. When I use my phone to tether or as an mp3 player it sucks the battery quite a bit. Snesoid is a killer. Depending on the games you play, you could probably drain 30-40% of your battery in 30 or so minutes of gaming. I can't even imagine running the PSX one they have on the app store.

Flaws I have experienced:
- HK Android market doesn't have paid apps. This is really annoying as I want stuff like Beautiful Widgets but can't get it.
- GPS is off. And by off I mean 1/2 a km or so. Thank god I don't use this to navigate when I drive xD
- You have to go through a lot of effort to get it to look and act the way you want it to. This refers to removal of bloatware (requires rooting, which not everyone may be comfy with), lagfix (a must), customization of UI/Themes. I don't know the American packages, but I had to manually cancel a lot of free services which were just plain annoying.
- I personally haven't found a decent screen protector that doesn't completely degrade the touch experience
- The battery life could be a bit better, but considering I'm combining the functions of several different gadgets into one, it is understandable. Even my old E71 could barely manage a day with sparing internet use.


----------



## FriedSushi87

This phone is incredibly light....feels almost like a toy.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velathawen* 
I have a Galaxy S from Hong Kong. Rooted, launcher pro and lagfix = smooth experience. XDA forums has a very easy 2 minute rooting method which keeps all current data intact. Very happy. I don't know about you American users, but I had screens full worth of bloatware to remove >_>!

*To whoever was asking about the gmail contacts showing everything, go to settings > show only contacts with numbers.*

Battery life is quite good, I can go through a whole day of medium usage with 3g left on. When I use my phone to tether or as an mp3 player it sucks the battery quite a bit. Snesoid is a killer. Depending on the games you play, you could probably drain 30-40% of your battery in 30 or so minutes of gaming. I can't even imagine running the PSX one they have on the app store.

Flaws I have experienced:
- HK Android market doesn't have paid apps. This is really annoying as I want stuff like Beautiful Widgets but can't get it.
- GPS is off. And by off I mean 1/2 a km or so. Thank god I don't use this to navigate when I drive xD
- You have to go through a lot of effort to get it to look and act the way you want it to. This refers to removal of bloatware (requires rooting, which not everyone may be comfy with), lagfix (a must), customization of UI/Themes. I don't know the American packages, but I had to manually cancel a lot of free services which were just plain annoying.
- I personally haven't found a decent screen protector that doesn't completely degrade the touch experience
- The battery life could be a bit better, but considering I'm combining the functions of several different gadgets into one, it is understandable. Even my old E71 could barely manage a day with sparing internet use.

Aweeeeeeesome. Thanks!!!


----------



## Velathawen

Btw, I actually have a Galaxy S since HK doesn't carry carrier specific alterations, so I don't know if this disqualifies me from club membership =P


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FriedSushi87* 
This phone is incredibly light....feels almost like a toy.

It's very light, but I don't think it's toy-like, it's a well made phone. I'd put it's survivability in a fall over an iPhone 4 with it's tons of glass.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velathawen* 
Btw, I actually have a Galaxy S since HK doesn't carry carrier specific alterations, so I don't know if this disqualifies me from club membership =P

Galaxy S is Galaxy S is Galaxy S. Just not all the mods that work on our phone might not work on yours without being ported (and vice versa)


----------



## Tehwall

I just got my Samsung Captivate today, add me to the club.









I'll reinstall Windows 7 and root my phone tomorrow, what roms should I install?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tehwall*


I just got my Samsung Captivate today, add me to the club.









I'll reinstall Windows 7 and root my phone tomorrow, what roms should I install?


Loving my Unleash the Beast rom + lag fix. Maybe there's better out there by now, been too busy to read up on XDA.

Can't wait for the Froyo updates. Gogogogo Samsung!


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


Loving my Unleash the Beast rom + lag fix. Maybe there's better out there by now, been too busy to read up on XDA.

Can't wait for the Froyo updates. Gogogogo Samsung!


Can't wait for the GPS fix


----------



## LarsMarkelson

That too will be pretty nice. Mine is functional but I can tell that it goes a little screwy at times. Still has worked for me when I needed it!


----------



## Tehwall

Loving this phone, can't wait to root it and install the lag fix. Swype makes text input much faster.

Sent from my captivate. :]

Also, has anyone experienced freezing when moving widgets in launcher pro?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

nope, but i have mine rooted and lag fixed. is it a full on freeze and you have to reset or just a delay?

and swype does pwn









try this out, do a swype from the swype key (bottom left) to the SYM key. it's the shortcut to the editing layer... which is super win for me when foruming


----------



## gill

Hey I just got a Galaxy S from Optus yesterday (I'm in Australia).

Loving it so far, haven't really noticed any of the negatives in the reviews (i.e I like the interface, haven't noticed random lag etc).

Could someone perhaps give me a little list of MUST HAVE Apps? I've read countless 'top 10 android app' blogs, but all of them seem pointless to me. At the moment I'm looking for things that will add useful functionality, like battery saving apps (I have JuiceDefender) and the like.

I really wish I got a smart phone sooner now...new android convert - over and out!


----------



## savagebunny

I want this phone for Verizon dammit


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savagebunny* 
I want this phone for Verizon dammit

On the one hand im bummed to wait for its rumored oct release, but maybe some of the bugs will be worked out. Id be pretty pissed if gps was off my 100 meters or more. Im hoping the vzw version is more refined.


----------



## Tehwall

I installed Unleash the Beast which is great.

Where can I get the right lagfix for this phone? There's like 3 different threads, all of them linking to other threads with different versions and whatnot which is confusing the hell out of me. =/

Edit: Also, what is the ClockWork mod for?


----------



## savagebunny

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
On the one hand im bummed to wait for its rumored oct release, but maybe some of the bugs will be worked out. Id be pretty pissed if gps was off my 100 meters or more. Im hoping the vzw version is more refined.


Ya I hear ya. Ya I could go AT&T, but where I live currently and where I will be living is Verizon dominated. And I don't wanna switch


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gill* 
Could someone perhaps give me a little list of MUST HAVE Apps?

My list:

Alarm Clock Plus: A must if your a heavy sleeper, and comes with a nice nightstand dock interface, links to your music apps, etc

Aldiko: A great ebook reader if your into that.

Appbrain and Fast Web Installer: Lets you install apps on your phone from your computer, and a very easy to browse expirience

Astrid Tasks: A great way to keep track of what your needing to do. I have it paired with pure calendar widget

Astro: Good file manager, and sideloading program

Barcode scanner: You looked at a lot of the top ten lists? I bet some of them had QR codes (boxy square barcodes) scan them, and it will take you to the market page. Also lets you send codes to friends

battstatt: best battery widget ever

ChompSMS: An improved SMS app

DoubleTwist: My favorite music player

Droid Series: Keep up with your TV shows with this tracker

Dropbox: If you use it

Folder Orginizer: Lets you customize the look of folders

Gdocs: Good way to interact with google docs

Home Switcher + Launcher Pro (or ADW): Better home than Touchwiz

Juice Plotter: Like Juice Defender, but tracks your battery usage, so you can see what is using it

mVideo Player: Favorite video Player

Speed Test: What it sounds like

Steam Friends: An app for steam

Switch Pro Widget: Like Power Control widget that is built in, but prettier and more functional

Tasker: Automate everything about your phone. It's the TOP app on my phone. Not cheap at ~$5, but so worth it.

Trillion: Very nice IM app

Vlingo: Voice Control App

Widget Locker: Lets you put widgets and custom sliders (Like slide to camera, slide to SMS, slide to email, slide to phone, etc) Also an amazing app.

There's my big list, none of the root apps.


----------



## Tehwall

*Advanced Task Killer:* Great Task Manager
*APNDroid:* Enable/Disable EG/Edge/Data
*Astrid:* Todo list
*ASTRO:* File Manager
*Barcode Scanner:* Scan Barcodes and QRCodes
*Dropbox:* Online Storage
*Facebook:* Facebook
*Google Maps:* Updated
*IMDd:* Great for Movie Showtimes, Information, Trailers, Reviews
*Launcher Pro:* Good alternative to Touchwiz
*Pandora:* Music Streaming
*Shazam:* Listens to a song through microphone and tells you what song it is (Very accurate)
*Watchdog Lite:* Task Manager with thresholds, and goodies
*Yelp!:* Find Restarunts, Places, Gas Stations, ect.

What apps are you guys using as a music player, and for weather and news?


----------



## E_man

Music: Doubletwist
Weather: Beutiful Widgets
News: Bookmark shortcut to Google Reader (customize icon through desktop visualizer)


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
My list:

Alarm Clock Plus: A must if your a heavy sleeper, and comes with a nice nightstand dock interface, links to your music apps, etc

Aldiko: A great ebook reader if your into that.

Appbrain and Fast Web Installer: Lets you install apps on your phone from your computer, and a very easy to browse expirience

Astrid Tasks: A great way to keep track of what your needing to do. I have it paired with pure calendar widget

Astro: Good file manager, and sideloading program

Barcode scanner: You looked at a lot of the top ten lists? I bet some of them had QR codes (boxy square barcodes) scan them, and it will take you to the market page. Also lets you send codes to friends

battstatt: best battery widget ever

ChompSMS: An improved SMS app

DoubleTwist: My favorite music player

Droid Series: Keep up with your TV shows with this tracker

Dropbox: If you use it

Folder Orginizer: Lets you customize the look of folders

Gdocs: Good way to interact with google docs

Home Switcher + Launcher Pro (or ADW): Better home than Touchwiz

Juice Plotter: Like Juice Defender, but tracks your battery usage, so you can see what is using it

mVideo Player: Favorite video Player

Speed Test: What it sounds like

Steam Friends: An app for steam

Switch Pro Widget: Like Power Control widget that is built in, but prettier and more functional

Tasker: Automate everything about your phone. It's the TOP app on my phone. Not cheap at ~$5, but so worth it.

Trillion: Very nice IM app

Vlingo: Voice Control App

Widget Locker: Lets you put widgets and custom sliders (Like slide to camera, slide to SMS, slide to email, slide to phone, etc) Also an amazing app.

There's my big list, none of the root apps.

great list. thanks! could you give an example of what you use tasker for?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gill* 
Hey I just got a Galaxy S from Optus yesterday (I'm in Australia).

Loving it so far, haven't really noticed any of the negatives in the reviews (i.e I like the interface, haven't noticed random lag etc).

Could someone perhaps give me a little list of MUST HAVE Apps? I've read countless 'top 10 android app' blogs, but all of them seem pointless to me. At the moment I'm looking for things that will add useful functionality, like battery saving apps (I have JuiceDefender) and the like.

I really wish I got a smart phone sooner now...new android convert - over and out!









hey cool, can i add u to the club?


----------



## Jodiuh

Thanks E_man and Tehwall!


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


great list. thanks! could you give an example of what you use tasker for?


I use it for a ton of stuff

I'm a college student, and my schedule is pretty all over the place at times. With tasker, I put in my schedule, and have it enter silent mode/leave silent mode automatically during class

I have it set so when I plug my headphones in, a menu pops up of my media apps, and my media volumes goes to a comfortable volume with headphones

If I plug both headset and power in, it opens a dock app, and turns the volume up, because I only use both in the car.

I get tons of emails at midnight, between this forum, newegg and TD, etc. So I have my phone go to silent, so I don't hear the notification 8 times in 5 minutes, then come out of silent.

And theres way more, it's a great app. If you buy it from his website, it's actually like, $1.50 cheaper than the market, but you can't upgrade/reinstall from the market (you can still do so through his website easily though, it's what I did)


----------



## E_man

Heads up to people. Just flashed designgears newest superrooter. Lag fix/market fix/better gps/1.2Ghz OC/root/wifi tethering (wifi, not ad hoc)/sideloading/remove AT&T apps and startup/shutdown sounds, etc. It's super easy, and has enough features to justify the extra work over the Unleash the Beast IMHO. Note: Overclock and lagfixes are optional.

Link


----------



## Tehwall

What application/widget are you guys using for displaying battery life?


----------



## gill

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
hey cool, can i add u to the club?

Yes Sir, you sure can!

Just Got DoubleTwist, can't wait to try out the windows client for it!

Also got ChompSMS, APNDroid (Love it) and BattStatt (also love it)...So much customizations and I haven't even rooted or flashed yet...I love my SGS!


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tehwall* 
What application/widget are you guys using for displaying battery life?

Battstatt

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gill* 
Yes Sir, you sure can!

Just Got DoubleTwist, can't wait to try out the windows client for it!

Also got ChompSMS, APNDroid (Love it) and BattStatt (also love it)...So much customizations and I haven't even rooted or flashed yet...I love my SGS!









Some of my favorite apps









If you like battstatt, check out tajm. It's the same style, but a clock instead.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Battstatt

Some of my favorite apps









If you like battstatt, check out tajm. It's the same style, but a clock instead.

Wish tajm was customizable







I'd like it to take up 4 columns and display the time in words, instead of X minutes til Y hours


----------



## E_man

Well, I think I might take my screen protector off. I'll leave the case on, but this makes me feel like the screen protector was a waste of money.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xASJ...ayer_embedded#!

Start at 2:00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r34p3rex* 
Wish tajm was customizable







I'd like it to take up 4 columns and display the time in words, instead of X minutes til Y hours

I'd love it if it had a weather option too, in one integrated app. Haven't found a weather widget I like other than beautiful widgets.

Ooh, nice. Want to try out that awesome gpu on your phone? Gameloft (which supposedly makes the best android games out there, but with a horrible buying system) just announced try before you buy.

http://androidandme.com/2010/08/game...Android+and+Me)


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
I use it for a ton of stuff

I'm a college student, and my schedule is pretty all over the place at times. With tasker, I put in my schedule, and have it enter silent mode/leave silent mode automatically during class

I have it set so when I plug my headphones in, a menu pops up of my media apps, and my media volumes goes to a comfortable volume with headphones

If I plug both headset and power in, it opens a dock app, and turns the volume up, because I only use both in the car.

I get tons of emails at midnight, between this forum, newegg and TD, etc. So I have my phone go to silent, so I don't hear the notification 8 times in 5 minutes, then come out of silent.

And theres way more, it's a great app. If you buy it from his website, it's actually like, $1.50 cheaper than the market, but you can't upgrade/reinstall from the market (you can still do so through his website easily though, it's what I did)

okay that's pretty ridiculously awesome. especially the going silent for classes, very cool.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r34p3rex* 
Wish tajm was customizable







I'd like it to take up 4 columns and display the time in words, instead of X minutes til Y hours

Hey, wanna join the club?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Well, I think I might take my screen protector off. I'll leave the case on, but this makes me feel like the screen protector was a waste of money.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6xASJ...ayer_embedded#!

Start at 2:00

I'd love it if it had a weather option too, in one integrated app. Haven't found a weather widget I like other than beautiful widgets.

Ooh, nice. Want to try out that awesome gpu on your phone? Gameloft (which supposedly makes the best android games out there, but with a horrible buying system) just announced try before you buy.

http://androidandme.com/2010/08/game...Android+and+Me)

Nice, try any yet?

Btw, the first video is









The drop test especially. The thing about that one though is rarely will the phone drop straight face down onto the screen like that. My phone went FLYING the other day, as I was going pretty fast on my bike and crashed it on the street (don't get tires stuck in trolley tracks), and it flew forward out of my pocket. Got some good scratches on it but not so bad! The worst is probably the metal on the top speaker grill got hit and some of the paint chipped off, so it looks a bit funny.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Heads up to people. Just flashed designgears newest superrooter. Lag fix/market fix/better gps/1.2Ghz OC/root/wifi tethering (wifi, not ad hoc)/sideloading/remove AT&T apps and startup/shutdown sounds, etc. It's super easy, and has enough features to justify the extra work over the Unleash the Beast IMHO. Note: Overclock and lagfixes are optional.

Link

whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa. NATIVE AP TETHERING?!

must get... !!!!


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
Nice, try any yet?

Btw, the first video is









The drop test especially. The thing about that one though is rarely will the phone drop straight face down onto the screen like that. My phone went FLYING the other day, as I was going pretty fast on my bike and crashed it on the street (don't get tires stuck in trolley tracks), and it flew forward out of my pocket. Got some good scratches on it but not so bad! The worst is probably the metal on the top speaker grill got hit and some of the paint chipped off, so it looks a bit funny.

Yeah, I'd still stick with a case, but I'm wondering at the screen protector. As nice as mine feels, stock glass still feels better. Not sure, do I want to risk it?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
whoa whoa whoa whoa whoa. NATIVE AP TETHERING?!

must get... !!!!

Yeah, I really like it. Only problem is the Superuser app it uses is nowhere near as friendly as the one in Unleash the BEast. I'm trying to figure out how to get that one back. I have the .apk, but I cannot install it over the SU app I have now, and I can't uninstall it either. Annoying. I miss my metamorphs


----------



## Seeing Red

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Yeah, I'd still stick with a case, but I'm wondering at the screen protector. As nice as mine feels, stock glass still feels better. Not sure, do I want to risk it?


I've seen that video you posted before and decided not to get a screen protector after watching the guy take a screw to it. And I'm pretty sure a screen protector would do nothing against a razor blade.

If you're really worried, I've read bodyguardz having the smoothest protectors. But nothing beats bare naked glass









I'm currently using the BodyGlove case from the ATT store and I love it. Not too much extra bulk and adds some grip to it without making it hard to pull out of your pocket.


----------



## E_man

My bodyquardz is exceptionally smooth, but yeah, I think I'll take the thing off, except on the plastic that can still get scratched. Just hard to take off the protector, knowing I might well put the phone in the same pocket as my keys or something. Though they should cause much less damage than a woodscrew.


----------



## Seeing Red

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
My bodyquardz is exceptionally smooth, but yeah, I think I'll take the thing off, except on the plastic that can still get scratched. Just hard to take off the protector, knowing I might well put the phone in the same pocket as my keys or something. Though they should cause much less damage than a woodscrew.

Whoops I changed it. I meant to type 'smoothest', I think I was _going_ to type 'least resistant.'

The only gripe I have with the naked glass is the amount of smudges it accumulates. My case protects the plastic bits








I might get one of those skins to put on the phone for an extra level of protection if dirt gets under the case, but I'm encroaching into paranoia.









Between work, chores and ocing I need to find time to root my phone.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

naked glass + super glue on finger = win


----------



## gill

Hey E_Man, do you know if the doubletwist media player (for windows) supports the galaxy S? I've downloaded it and it doesn't seem to detect (although it detects my ipod touch), do I need to do anything special to make it work, or do I just need to wait for the doubletwist devs to support it?


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


naked glass + super glue on finger = win


You glued your finger to your phone?









Quote:



Originally Posted by *gill*


Hey E_Man, do you know if the doubletwist media player (for windows) supports the galaxy S? I've downloaded it and it doesn't seem to detect (although it detects my ipod touch), do I need to do anything special to make it work, or do I just need to wait for the doubletwist devs to support it?


Yeah, it supports it, I use it to sync with podcasts. Make sure your phone is mounted. When you connect, make sure usb mode is mass storage (or select on plugin). Pull down the notification bar, and it will say something like USB connected, select to transfer files. Press, and a popup comes up. Press mount, and it should show up. Not sure why it wouldn't at that point.


----------



## gill

OK I just realised where the USB settings are lol, I feel so stupid. It was always in Kies mode, now I see where I can change it.

Thanks for all the help here and in my other thread by the way, appreciate it.


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gill*


Hm OK, I'll try it again over the weekend sometime. When I tried it before, It was at the screen that says something like 'Press home to quit kies' - is that where I wanna be? Pressing home, then going to notifications and mounting, results in my phone not being seen by my computer. It's probably worth mentioning that I don't have an SD card for it yet, I believe doubletwist only supports using an SD card and not internal memory?

Also when my phone is not being seen by my computer (i.e I have no eject option in my system tray) and I disconnect the USB, doubletwist will still ask me do disconnect my phone from my computer before I can play files from the doubletwist player on my phone.

Overall, the USB behavior of my phone is weird at best...I'm actually a little bit worried. When I get around to it I'll jot down exactly what happens and post it here to see if what it is doing is right.

Thanks for all the help here and in my other thread by the way, appreciate it.










The phone comes with an internal SD card.

1. Goto Settings > Applications > USB settings > Check Mass Storage
2. Plug in MicroUSB Connector.
3. Goto the Notifications Drop Down. Where it says USB connected, click it, then when it gives a popup, click Mount. Now you can access the internal 16GB SD card, it should show up as a removable disk. 
4. When your done, make sure nothing is accessing the SD card from your computer, disconnect, wait for the Media Scan to complete on your phone, and your set.

I just drag all my media files into the media folder, that way I don't have to install any programs, it's simply drag and drop.


----------



## Jodiuh

Rumored Sept 9th launch for Verizon!!


----------



## E_man

FYI, new browser available, looks very nice, especially for firefox users. Called fennec, made by mozilla.

Link


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


You glued your finger to your phone?










Haha, nah. Just put a very tiny layer of super glue on your finger tip and let it dry. Then use the screen. Zero friction experience.


----------



## Tehwall

What should I use to clean the glass screen? Sometimes just my shirt doesn't get rid of the smudges or I get sweat on the screen and it dries leaving a mark.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tehwall*


What should I use to clean the glass screen? Sometimes just my shirt doesn't get rid of the smudges or I get sweat on the screen and it dries leaving a mark.


micro fiber cloth ftw! i do a lot of video work so i have a few for my work. probably worth getting one.

http://www.amazon.com/Nikon-8072-Mic.../dp/B0007M6GI6

^ works quite well for me. and it stores in the pouch (kind of bad too because it's attached to the pouch unless you rip it out hard), i actually never store it tho.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


FYI, new browser available, looks very nice, especially for firefox users. Called fennec, made by mozilla.

Link


ZOMGZOMGZOMGZOMGZOMGZOMG

Android browser MADE BY MOZILLA!??!?!?!

downloading for sure. regular browser is OK but no tabs and some other stuff i like. Dolphin HD is OK but has bugs and the tab bar takes up way too much space imo.

excited to use this one.

edit: sadly after 5 minutes of using it, i think it sucks for now. really buggy still! this is to be expected as it is alpha. good potential. i like the small url bar and the way the tabs are on the left.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


Haha, nah. Just put a very tiny layer of super glue on your finger tip and let it dry. Then use the screen. Zero friction experience.


Interesting. Might have to try. Just make sure it is in fact dry before you try









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tehwall*


What should I use to clean the glass screen? Sometimes just my shirt doesn't get rid of the smudges or I get sweat on the screen and it dries leaving a mark.


Microfiber cloth for me as well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


ZOMGZOMGZOMGZOMGZOMGZOMG

Android browser MADE BY MOZILLA!??!?!?!

downloading for sure. regular browser is OK but no tabs and some other stuff i like. Dolphin HD is OK but has bugs and the tab bar takes up way too much space imo.

excited to use this one.

edit: sadly after 5 minutes of using it, i think it sucks for now. really buggy still! this is to be expected as it is alpha. good potential. i like the small url bar and the way the tabs are on the left.


Yeah, there is some amazing potential with desktop sync. This + Firefox 4 beta, and I might have to leave chrome, so I can sync these together. Hopefully it gets better soon. I like it, minus some speed issues mainly.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


Haha, nah. Just put a very tiny layer of super glue on your finger tip and let it dry. Then use the screen. Zero friction experience.


Awesome.

Hey, I noticed the captivates screen didn't take too kindly to finger cleaning in the att store today. With the droid, I can swipe my finger back and forth and have it lookin perfect in no time. Is that an option for you guys?


----------



## E_man

Finger clean works ok, but nowhere near as good as cloth. My shirt does much better


----------



## burrbit

just preordered my epic4g from newegg.com


----------



## Jodiuh

Just make sure you read this, ok? I got burned BAD when I bought a phone from a 3rd party to ATT...dual $300 term fees among other awesome prizes.

_...if, during the 181 days after your new equipment is activated, your wireless carrier notifies us that the services you purchased have been suspended, disconnected, or deactivated...

Please note some of the reasons your wireless carrier may notify us of a deactivation include if:

# You change your rate plan to a lower monthly service rate than was specifically required at the point of purchase
# You deactivate texting/data features that were specifically required at the point of purchase_


----------



## ignite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
Just make sure you read this, ok? I got burned BAD when I bought a phone from a 3rd party to ATT...dual $300 term fees among other awesome prizes.

_...if, during the 181 days after your new equipment is activated, your wireless carrier notifies us that the services you purchased have been suspended, disconnected, or deactivated...

Please note some of the reasons your wireless carrier may notify us of a deactivation include if:

# You change your rate plan to a lower monthly service rate than was specifically required at the point of purchase
# You deactivate texting/data features that were specifically required at the point of purchase_

3rd party can cause issues. Add to that that the warranty doesn't go through AT&T anymore (unless you get lucky and they allow it - and AT&T has a great warranty). It goes through Samsung.

Also as you said, you aren't just signing a contract with AT&T, but with the retailer as well.

On a side note, I might be picking up the phone from the AT&T store today or tomorrow! Let's see if I can haggle them a bit on the price or throw-ins


----------



## Jodiuh

Do it! Do it and write up a massive impressions post!


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Should be getting my Epic 4G Tuesday.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Pics of my Captivate with 8$ ebay hard case rubber coated, also put the Bodyguardz screen protector on it. Far superior to the Zagg invisible shield. The Zagg had horrendous orange peel effect and this one is noticeably less, and does not distort the image quality at all. I HIGLY suggest the Bodyguardz.

Link
http://cgi.ebay.com/BLACK-Rubberized...item4151c7ef48
http://cgi.ebay.com/ORANGE-Rubberize...item5d2a7cc0a5
http://shop.ebay.com/?_from=R40&_trk...All-Categories
I give these hard cases a 9/10 for fit and feel. Only problem is that the 3 that I own have a slightly noticeably edge where they meet as seen in the first picture below. Other than that they are great.


































Black one (got 2, one for myself and one for my sister)

























They don't add too much bulk, but as usual, any8 case protector will add some bulk.


----------



## ignite

Got the phone yesterday. AT&T wouldn't go lower than the $199 but what can I do.

So far really liking the phone and didn't even root it yet. GPS is quite unpredictable - at times I get 10 satellites with 8 locks, at times I get nothing - in the same spot in my house. Battery has been going for 21 hours so far with quite a few hours of play time on it (I charged it to 100% last night, removed the battery and when I put it back in it was around 75% so again charged to 100% - I think the battery 'limit' is a bit off at the start).

And of course, the screen... looks amazing!


----------



## qTAP

Add me, I love my samsung captivate.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Yea man, the screen rapes all my friends HTC phones and iPhones. Also it is wise to charge the phone to 100% while powered on, then shut it off, then reconnect the phone to recharge while its off, it'll be around 90%, you will see, then let it recharge to 100% while off, then power it back on and connect it to make sure its 100% then it should be fine. Apparently there is some sort of battery calibration you can do and also delete some battery info if you root the phone and search through some BS.


----------



## E_man

Well, after seeing the the gorrilla glass tests, I took the plunge. Running screen protectorless (though I put is aside if I ever want it again). Have to say, as nice as the protector was, it's nicer without (if harder to clean







). Still have the rest of the body cover on from bodyguardz on though.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

So the Captivate does have that glass then? I wonder how my first one got 2 small scratches on it, that were annoying as piss out of me since I am sort of a perfectionist for certain things. I just went in and got it exchanged because my phone "was not working properly"


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


So the Captivate does have that glass then? I wonder how my first one got 2 small scratches on it, that were annoying as piss out of me since I am sort of a perfectionist for certain things. I just went in and got it exchanged because my phone "was not working properly"

















Appearantly samsung announced that all galaxy S phones, including american ones, have gorilla glass. And some korean group (phone review group?) did some crazy tests with thiers, including scratching hard with a wood screw. I don't have any links, but a quick google will bring up tons of hits, or try searching at android central, I think they had the video.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

Then, like I said, explain the 2 small scratches I got on mine, that is why i went and got it exchanged and gave them some BS about how the phone was "not functioning properly"


----------



## Jodiuh

Gorilla glass still isn't the end all. I've seen 1st Gen DROID's that had scratches and there was much hullabaloo about that. There's really no reason why anyone wouldn't put a Phantomskins or Ghost Armor on their device. It helps w/ fingerprints, sliding texture, and of course prevents scratches further.


----------



## Tehwall

I have 3 scratches, 2 about a milimeter in size, the other a half inch long. The screen also attracts fingerprints ans smudges like crazy. A screen protector is a must for me.


----------



## burrbit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
Just make sure you read this, ok? I got burned BAD when I bought a phone from a 3rd party to ATT...dual $300 term fees among other awesome prizes.

_...if, during the 181 days after your new equipment is activated, your wireless carrier notifies us that the services you purchased have been suspended, disconnected, or deactivated...

Please note some of the reasons your wireless carrier may notify us of a deactivation include if:

# You change your rate plan to a lower monthly service rate than was specifically required at the point of purchase
# You deactivate texting/data features that were specifically required at the point of purchase_


yeah, shouldn't be a problem.

my only problem is now i have to cancel my tmobile contract that still has a year left on it XD


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


Then, like I said, explain the 2 small scratches I got on mine, that is why i went and got it exchanged and gave them some BS about how the phone was "not functioning properly"


I have no clue, must have done worse than a woodscrew. Maybe kept your keys in the same pocket?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Gorilla glass still isn't the end all. I've seen 1st Gen DROID's that had scratches and there was much hullabaloo about that. There's really no reason why anyone wouldn't put a Phantomskins or Ghost Armor on their device. It helps w/ fingerprints, sliding texture, and of course prevents scratches further.


I get worse fingerprints, worse sliding texture on my phone with any screen protector I've tried.


----------



## burrbit

to anyone who wants an epic 4g, i just got this email:

Quote:



Great News! We received authorization to begin shipping the new Samsung Epic for all approved orders beginning tomorrow, August 31. Please continue to check your email and our online Customer Support site for updated information.

You just saved $40!

As you know, your order was protected by our 30-day pre-order price protection guarantee. We are automatically reducing your price from $239.99 to $199.99 for all new accounts approved by Sprint. This price reduction will be reflected on your sales receipt when your order ships. If there are further price reductions for new accounts between now and September 30, your credit card will be credited the difference automatically.

Thank you again for shopping with us. We appreciate your business and hope that you will enjoy being one of the first to own the new Samsung Epic smartphone!

Sincerely,
The Customer Support Team


saved $40 dollars, and you dont have to do the $100 rebate through newegg.com


----------



## Bleep

Sign me up!! <3 my Captivate. rooted and beautiful


----------



## Demented

Hopefully I'll be a member in this club soon. I just got this phone through AmazonWireless as an upgrade to my mother's line, and am hoping/planning on swapping the SIM card with my SIM after I activate it. What I am worried about is AT&T automatically deactivating the smartphone data plan (if I put her SIM card back into her non-smartphone) that I added to my mother's line in order to get this phone for $99.99. She doesn't use data at all, but I know that AT&T sweeps to see if devices are using data and adding a data plan when needed. I'm not interested in removing the data plan for her phone (even if I can't use it), I just don't want to pay the $250 Instant Discount Policy thing.

Does anyone know if I use her SIM in another smartphone (I have an old Moto Q that I'm not using), if that will allow me to keep the data plan on her line?

I hope so, or she gets a cool new phone that she won't even use half the features of for 6 months before I can start using it with my number.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
I get worse fingerprints, worse sliding texture on my phone with any screen protector I've tried.

Have you tried GhostArmor or PhantomSkinZ? They're not cheap like BSE or Verizon's crap. They require a liquid application...an ultimate PITA for me.


----------



## jameschisholm

Ok I've officially received my Samsung Galaxy S. Verdict...

It's absolutely Amazin'!

Downloaded loads of apps, setup everything easy as, also got the psx emulator, loaded ff7 onto it, epic!
The screen is fantastic, the sound quality for music is great (altho i use my own earphones, not the supplied ones), the phone is fluid, zippy quick, and joy to use really.

yes im happy lol


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


Hopefully I'll be a member in this club soon. I just got this phone through AmazonWireless as an upgrade to my mother's line, and am hoping/planning on swapping the SIM card with my SIM after I activate it. What I am worried about is AT&T automatically deactivating the smartphone data plan (if I put her SIM card back into her non-smartphone) that I added to my mother's line in order to get this phone for $99.99. She doesn't use data at all, but I know that AT&T sweeps to see if devices are using data and adding a data plan when needed. I'm not interested in removing the data plan for her phone (even if I can't use it), I just don't want to pay the $250 Instant Discount Policy thing.

Does anyone know if I use her SIM in another smartphone (I have an old Moto Q that I'm not using), if that will allow me to keep the data plan on her line?

I hope so, or she gets a cool new phone that she won't even use half the features of for 6 months before I can start using it with my number.










If I understand right what your doing, you can have AT&T switch the data plan to your line. I upgraded my dad's line for my phone (he is still on the iPhone 2G) and they just added the data line to my account. You have to have the data plan.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Have you tried GhostArmor or PhantomSkinZ? They're not cheap like BSE or Verizon's crap. They require a liquid application...an ultimate PITA for me.


I used bodyguardz (which seems to be very similar to phantom skinz) liquid app and all.

Interesting note. It would seem fingerprints without protector are worse outside (adds a haze to the screen, probably from glare), whereas fingerprints with protector are worse inside (distorts backlight color and picture)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*


Ok I've officially received my Samsung Galaxy S. Verdict...

It's absolutely Amazin'!

Downloaded loads of apps, setup everything easy as, also got the psx emulator, loaded ff7 onto it, epic!
The screen is fantastic, the sound quality for music is great (altho i use my own earphones, not the supplied ones), the phone is fluid, zippy quick, and joy to use really.

yes im happy lol


How hard was the emulator to set up, and the controls ok? I have a ton of PS1 games, but I'm worried at spending the money for a tough to set up and use app.


----------



## jameschisholm

All I did was go to the Android marketplace, searched "psx", got the app called "psx4droid (PSX Emulator)" which is the top result by ZodTTD for $5.99.

Google the term *scph1001.bin* and download the BIOS file.

Download this:

http://www.emuparadise.org/downloads...-0.4-setup.exe

Quote:



Download and install, and then simply right click on the game folder and select "Unpack ISO" or drag and drop the game's folder onto unpakkIso.exe. The program will automate all the steps for you. It will unECM the files and decompress the APE files too, to give you a .BIN which you can then mount and play!


In fact for this all I did was drag the game file for example ffvii disc 1, over the unpackIso.exe, and it decoded it into .bin format.

Make a new folder on your SD card called "psx4droid", place the BIOS file and your desired game files (.bin, .iso, .cue)into this folder.

The controls are perfect, the touch-screen does a very good job.


----------



## ignite

Just ordered a clear hard case from Ebay. I actually really like the look of it - should get it this week







Still debating on a screen protector though.










On a side note, I had my first random shutdown last night... Good think I still had my Blackberry alarm set to wake me up for work.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


How hard was the emulator to set up, and the controls ok? I have a ton of PS1 games, but I'm worried at spending the money for a tough to set up and use app.


As James said, it's very simple. Just get the BIOS for PS1 and just rip the games using any program to rip it. The controls are pretty great actually - was playing GBA and SNES earlier. Love how it doesn't use half the screen for the controller like the iPhone.








...









Edit: Why does Chrono Cross always play so poorly on emulators! It gets very choppy at times


----------



## E_man

Ok, so I'm trying to get it set up. I downloaded a file with the title BIOS SCPH1001.bin, and set that to the BIOS.

I have an ECM file, and I drag it onto unecm.exe in pakkISO. I only get a .bin (no .cue, which is odd) and I load it onto my phone. I open it, and nothing happens. Black screen forever. Any thoughts? Maybe I'm using pakkiso wrong? I should be getting a .cue as well I woud think. Tested on two roms.


----------



## ignite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Ok, so I'm trying to get it set up. I downloaded a file with the title BIOS SCPH1001.bin, and set that to the BIOS.

I have an ECM file, and I drag it onto unecm.exe in pakkISO. I only get a .bin (no .cue, which is odd) and I load it onto my phone. I open it, and nothing happens. Black screen forever. Any thoughts? Maybe I'm using pakkiso wrong? I should be getting a .cue as well I woud think. Tested on two roms.


Not sure, when I used it I actually converted it to Eboot (PSP format). I tried the .img first but it didn't work.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

I hate how those emulators have the D pad on the top left, SO ANNOYING


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ignite*


Not sure, when I used it I actually converted it to Eboot (PSP format). I tried the .img first but it didn't work.


How'd you do that?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*


I hate how those emulators have the D pad on the top left, SO ANNOYING










That's how the controlers are in real life, lol. Though in the options menu, it looks like you can change it.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *E_man*   I used bodyguardz (which seems to be very similar to phantom skinz) liquid app and all.  
   
 You Tube  



 
I stuck this up on the Fascinate HoFo thread, so you may see it there too, but I wanted to throw it out here to get a bigger overall picture of what you guys are seeing.

I went to Sprint today and got some good hands on time w/ the Epic. The large screen is a nice improvement for a DROID 1/2 owner and the manageable size works for those that thought the X was too big. BUT...

1. Text looks like an old dot matrix printer. I could visibly see gaps in the black text that simply aren't there on the other 3 DROID's. I feel like my eye was constantly refocusing to keep everything IN focus and it kinda stressed my eyes a little. I found it very distracting and an unpleasant experience.

2. Warm...very, very warm doing nothing in my hand. I browsed the same Engadget articles at the same time on my DROID 2 and the Epic for about 15 minutes. The DROID never even got warm, yet the Epic felt borderline uncomfortable both on the back AND THE FRONT. If any of you have ever felt a plasma, it's just like that. 4G was off.

3. Who bathed the screen in blue? The Super AMOLED was incapable of displaying white. It was very blue. This rapes every other color on the screen. If you're one that loathes this wide gamut crap the industry's trying to pull on us, you will not like this display. Red is blinding, yellow fries, blue blooms. I went to various forums, here, hardforum, HoFo, etc and they all looked wildy different on the Epic vs the DROID. It might be ok for movies, but it's terrible for web browsing IMO.

I don't know if this was just the demo or what, but I came away very unimpressed.

That said, you guys have all MUCH more time and experience w/ your phones. I would love to hear what your thoughts are on those 3 issues. I really, really wanted to like this display because the formfactor and size simply kill the DROID 2 I'm currently using. But if the display and warmth are real, it's a deal breaker. I'll just have to start lifting weights.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


1. Text looks like an old dot matrix printer. I could visibly see gaps in the black text that simply aren't there on the other 3 DROID's. I feel like my eye was constantly refocusing to keep everything IN focus and it kinda stressed my eyes a little. I found it very distracting and an unpleasant experience.


Some people are quite sensitive ot this, others barely see it. It's the way AMOLED pixels are arranged. I personally rarely see it unless I am to close for comfort anyway. If you are one of the affected unfortunate, I can see that being a deal breaker.

Quote:



2. Warm...very, very warm doing nothing in my hand. I browsed the same Engadget articles at the same time on my DROID 2 and the Epic for about 15 minutes. The DROID never even got warm, yet the Epic felt borderline uncomfortable both on the back AND THE FRONT. If any of you have ever felt a plasma, it's just like that. 4G was off.


Hmmm, it gets warmish, but never to the point of uncomfort. If I didn't know from the fact that it got warm without it being in my hand, I would have put it off as body heat. My guess is the screen, cause your right, it gets a little warm doing very little.

Quote:



3. Who bathed the screen in blue? The Super AMOLED was incapable of displaying white. It was very blue. This rapes every other color on the screen. If you're one that loathes this wide gamut crap the industry's trying to pull on us, you will not like this display. Red is blinding, yellow fries, blue blooms. I went to various forums, here, hardforum, HoFo, etc and they all looked wildy different on the Epic vs the DROID. It might be ok for movies, but it's terrible for web browsing IMO.


Hmmm, I find the opposite. The screen is a tad green to me at brighter values, but otherwise, I've found the color to be great, whites white, colors accurate, not overblown, pretty closely matching my IPS panels (standard gamut). Besides, your eyes adjust their white balance, very impressively, so unlikely you'll notice in without side by side.


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

I have no problems with colors and people go "oooh, aaaah" when they see my phones display and pics I took.

Anyways, I got Shootme, but for some reason, the pics it took look different than (color wise) on my phone, or maybe it's the fact that I run high contrast and saturation on my PC monitor.

Anyways, here is mine as of right now, I change the background everyday LOL


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
I personally rarely see it unless I am to close for comfort anyway.

Can you see this?










Desire on the left, Milestone on the right. The Galaxy's Super AMOLED display is of the same PenTile subpixel matrix, so the comparison's valid. And this is exactly what I saw comparing the Epic to the DROID 2. It's really astounding to see how much sharper the D2's regular RGB is compared to the Epic. Good for movies, no good for text. I guess if all I wanted to do is watch video's, I'd be golden.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Hmmm, it gets warmish, but never to the point of uncomfort.

Well, I guess that's good news then. I will get a chance to check out the Fascinate before my 30 days are up w/ the D2.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Hmmm, I find the opposite. The screen is a tad green to me at brighter values, but otherwise, I've found the color to be great, whites white, colors accurate, not overblown, pretty closely matching my IPS panels (standard gamut).

Wow, well that's even better news. I guess just like the Incredible before it, the Fascinate will have wildy different screen tints. Because the Epic I saw thought blue was the shade to the left of this post.









Wait...colors as accurate as an IPS?! Are you sure about that? Gosh, I hope so because all I saw was Rainbow Brite dancing around a pole.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW* 
...people go "oooh, aaaah" when they see my phones display and pics I took.

I could live w/ the bloom in pics and videos. It's just when I'm looking @ text that it becomes an issue. I expect overclock.net to look like overclock.net, not ocforums.com.

But it's definitely good to hear that you guys aren't seeing what I'm seeing. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Demented

OK, I should be receiving this phone by Thursday afternoon, and wanted to know what are some of the major things I should do to it? I hear the word "rooting" a lot, but am unfamiliar as to what it is, and what it does.

Since my warranty with the device is what the manufacturer, and not my carrier, will "rooting" it void that warranty? Is rooting it hard? Is discussing rooting it illegal here on the forums? If so, please let me know and I'll remove all my discussion regarding it.

I can't wait to get what I have heard is one of the most amazing, and awesome new Android phones.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Will add everyone tomorrow! Going to bed tonight. Club is thriving though! I read between Captivate and Vibrant there have been 1 million Galaxy S phones sold in the US already. Pretty amazing!

Any suggestions on new roms? Most likely going to do the one E_Man posted a few days ago, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=751934


----------



## uberjon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
OK, I should be receiving this phone by Thursday afternoon, and wanted to know what are some of the major things I should do to it? I hear the word "rooting" a lot, but am unfamiliar as to what it is, and what it does.

Since my warranty with the device is what the manufacturer, and not my carrier, will "rooting" it void that warranty? Is rooting it hard? Is discussing rooting it illegal here on the forums? If so, please let me know and I'll remove all my discussion regarding it.

I can't wait to get what I have heard is one of the most amazing, and awesome new Android phones.









Odds are it will void the warranty. However, the device is rather difficult to 'brick' (turn your phone into a useless brick)

rooting is like gaining 'root' on linux, or run-as-admin in windows, default you are not a super-user..

I would read XDA, root + lagfix to start with. (after reading a bunch of course)


----------



## ignite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
OK, I should be receiving this phone by Thursday afternoon, and wanted to know what are some of the major things I should do to it? I hear the word "rooting" a lot, but am unfamiliar as to what it is, and what it does.

Since my warranty with the device is what the manufacturer, and not my carrier, will "rooting" it void that warranty? Is rooting it hard? Is discussing rooting it illegal here on the forums? If so, please let me know and I'll remove all my discussion regarding it.

I can't wait to get what I have heard is one of the most amazing, and awesome new Android phones.









Warranty wise, no idea how Samsung is with their support on RMAing. I don't think they are like AT&T though (they send a the phone first and send a prepaid label with it to ship yours back). I think Samsung is the other way around.

As for what to do. I haven't rooted yet but am using the Android Central Sideload Wonder Machine to sideload apps which work perfectly. I will be using the One-Click lag fix (it roots, adds superuser and lagfix) - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=760571

Enjoy!


----------



## Tehwall

I was flashing a new firmware because somehow, I started getting a ****ing million errors. While flashing, the power went out, now my phone won't boot up no matter what I do, nothing comes on the screen, the phone is dead.

As far as comedic damage, there's something sticky in the charging port cover, but it's been there for a few days before it got bricked, and there's a scratch of the screen. Will AT&T know I was messing with the phone, and will they deny my claim to get it replaced if I just say it died and won't turn on? I have the $4.99/month Wireless Insurance on my phone.

Thanks.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *88EVGAFTW*












Download desktop visualizer, lets yo change the icons of things like shortcuts, but making a widget that acts like a shortcut to your shortcut. Very easy to do, and gives yu that custom look.

Then add to the android home screen thread here









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Can you see this?











Oh yeah, I know what your talking about, it just isn't notable until I'm closer than I would normally be. Even with text. Like I said, for some reason, other people notice it more than others.

Quote:



Wow, well that's even better news. I guess just like the Incredible before it, the Fascinate will have wildy different screen tints. Because the Epic I saw thought blue was the shade to the left of this post.









Wait...colors as accurate as an IPS?! Are you sure about that? Gosh, I hope so because all I saw was Rainbow Brite dancing around a pole.


Not sure I would be able to judge accuracy, (Mine aren't calibrated) but as far as over the top colors, they are similiar, but like you said, it wouldn't suprise me if it varied by screen.

Quote:



I could live w/ the bloom in pics and videos. It's just when I'm looking @ text that it becomes an issue. I expect overclock.net to look like overclock.net, not ocforums.com.


That is actually one of the more ironic things, for some reason, and it seems to affect this site alone, the blue here looks more like my laptop panel, rather than my desktops (TN vs IPS), I have a feeling that particular spot in the color wheel is less than perfect. But it's not the most common color (this site is the only one I've noticed it on) so I don't mind. Sadly, this site is rather bad on a phone anyway I've seen







We need a mobile version, with all the smart phone users here.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


OK, I should be receiving this phone by Thursday afternoon, and wanted to know what are some of the major things I should do to it? I hear the word "rooting" a lot, but am unfamiliar as to what it is, and what it does.


Gives you "super user" access, like run as admin in windows. Lets you do things like app backup, screenshots, customizations, overclock, adblock, the list goes on.

Quote:



Since my warranty with the device is what the manufacturer, and not my carrier, will "rooting" it void that warranty? Is rooting it hard? Is discussing rooting it illegal here on the forums? If so, please let me know and I'll remove all my discussion regarding it.


I wouldn't worry too much, I mean, there is always a risk, but it is rare to unheard of that you won't be able to flash bat to fully unrooted, ready to be returned stock.

I can't wait to get what I have heard is one of the most amazing, and awesome new Android phones.







[/QUOTE]

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tehwall*


I was flashing a new firmware because somehow, I started getting a ****ing million errors. While flashing, the power went out, now my phone won't boot up no matter what I do, nothing comes on the screen, the phone is dead.

As far as comedic damage, there's something sticky in the charging port cover, but it's been there for a few days before it got bricked, and there's a scratch of the screen. Will AT&T know I was messing with the phone, and will they deny my claim to get it replaced if I just say it died and won't turn on? I have the $4.99/month Wireless Insurance on my phone.

Thanks.


Try this for me. Hold volume down, and keep holding it, and plug your phone into a usb jack on your computer. There should be a way of getting into the download mode. Of course, if your computer shut off mid flash, you may have found one of the few ways to fully brick. I doubt it though, the BIOS should be intact, just got to access it.

As for insurance, it depends. How hard will they did to find what's on your phone? My bet is not hard, but if they do dig, and find root files, or a new rom (or half of one) that may be a problem.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Freaking love my Epic 4G! I even connected to 4G in Orange County, CA, so Im stoked!


----------



## ignite

Stupid Epic Citadel, Project Sword and iPhone 4 massive game library...

Stupid Samsung and Android making this a great phone. Get us some games like Apple has already!









I am curious though if it is Google not reaching out to Devs or Devs just not wanting to port or make games for Android. I mean, the top end phones now can handle anything [and some even more-so] than the iPhone/iPod Touch.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

Angry Birds beta out tomorrow in the market.


----------



## E_man

OP, with the epic release (which looks like it's pretty popular) we should to make this a galaxy S in general club (IE, remove captivate from the title). The info is basically the same, and maybe at that point, we'll be able to go official









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ignite* 
Stupid Epic Citadel, Project Sword and iPhone 4 massive game library...

Stupid Samsung and Android making this a great phone. Get us some games like Apple has already!









I am curious though if it is Google not reaching out to Devs or Devs just not wanting to port or make games for Android. I mean, the top end phones now can handle anything [and some even more-so] than the iPhone/iPod Touch.

It's impressive, but it will change. I think it has very little to do with apple going out to the devs, and more to do with the fact that, for the most part, apple is seen as the big place to be. That's changing. Fast.


----------



## gill

Yeah a general Galaxy S thread would be better, and perhaps make other people sign up!

Just got psx4droid working last night. Was easy to setup, the hardest part is you never know if a game will work. There is a game compatibility list for the SGS on the XDA forums which includes diablo, however that didnt work for me...so I don't know, it seems a bit touchy. On the plus side I got crash bandicoot 1, 2 and 3 working! YEAH!


----------



## E_man

Yeah, I got it to work, had to use a different rom site. No sound in cutscreens though


----------



## Tehwall

ATT: Captivate
Sprint: Epic 4G
Verizon: Fascinate
T-Mobile: Vibrant


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gill* 
Yeah a general Galaxy S thread would be better, and perhaps make other people sign up!

Just got psx4droid working last night. Was easy to setup, the hardest part is you never know if a game will work. There is a game compatibility list for the SGS on the XDA forums which includes diablo, however that didnt work for me...so I don't know, it seems a bit touchy. On the plus side I got crash bandicoot 1, 2 and 3 working! YEAH!

Cool guys, I'll change the thread then. Originally wanted to do only Captivate for roms and stuff, but this is turning into much more. Hopefully will have time to do adjustments later, been very busy at work. Currently posting this from my captivate on the bus.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
Cool guys, I'll change the thread then. Originally wanted to do only Captivate for roms and stuff, but this is turning into much more. Hopefully will have time to do adjustments later, been very busy at work. Currently posting this from my captivate on the bus.

A lot of the roms will be the same/ported. Or some of them, you can even flash a rom from one phone, and a kernal from yours, and it works pretty good too.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tehwall* 
I was flashing a new firmware because somehow, I started getting a ****ing million errors. While flashing, the power went out, now my phone won't boot up no matter what I do, nothing comes on the screen, the phone is dead.

That sucks. Hope everything turns out well for you bud. At least I know to do mine on the UPS.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Oh yeah, I know what your talking about, it just isn't notable until I'm closer than I would normally be. Even with text. Like I said, for some reason, other people notice it more than others.










DROID X on the left, Fascinate on the right. That is NOT What I saw on the Epic at all. Those whites are white and the text looks fine. I have no idea what's going on now.







Busted Epic maybe, hopefully?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
But it's not the most common color (this site is the only one I've noticed it on) so I don't mind. Sadly, this site is rather bad on a phone anyway I've seen







We need a mobile version, with all the smart phone users here.

Yes, yes, this site ranks very highly on the scale of ugliness. It's so gosh darn convoluted with crap too. I don't even think there's a way to get rid of the massive pc spec signatures either. For foruming, I prefer hardforum the most. No avatars, no signatures, BLACKness for ease on the AMOLED instead of the heavy workout this site puts those displays through. Not to mention bright sites being tough on the eyes /w the lights out.

Also, Keitare suggested the mods to allow for that "Android Forum Reading App," and they did not.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S* 
Angry Birds beta out tomorrow in the market. 

Sooooooooo pumped about this. Just finished Galaxy Domination, so I need something else now.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
A lot of the roms will be the same/ported. Or some of them, you can even flash a rom from one phone, and a kernal from yours, and it works pretty good too.

Good to know.

Will one of you guys do me a favor and upload a picture of this Quadrant screen?










See how the Fascinate really actually does show 364MB of RAM.







Also, if anyone has any information about this being dedicated to the GPU, that would be great. Phone is useless to me if it's going to get cut off before Gingerbread releases.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
Will one of you guys do me a favor and upload a picture of this Quadrant screen?

Mine says 364 as well. I'm 99% sure that's all android 2.1 allows, and android 2.2 unlocks the rest. Like going from 32bit to 64bit. Which is why droid 2 with 2.2 says 512.

Quote:

See how the Fascinate really actually does show 364MB of RAM.







Also, if anyone has any information about this being dedicated to the GPU, that would be great. Phone is useless to me if it's going to get cut off before Gingerbread releases.
Doesn't have anything to do with gingerbread (not sure how much if any is dedicated). If samsung doesn't give it to us, it's because they want to move on to the next thing (my biggest worry, given samsungs past), and even then, someone will hack it on (CM or someone)


----------



## razorguy

Sign me up. The Captivate is an incredible device; I'm loving mine. Froyo next month is going to be awesome


----------



## WarlordOne

I'm enjoying my Epic. When this turns into a galaxy s club sign me up. So far just rooted with wifi tether and some stock apps removed. gotta say that I love nfs shift, its way better than asphalt 5.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *razorguy* 
Sign me up. The Captivate is an incredible device; I'm loving mine. Froyo next month is going to be awesome









Froyo should be end of this month (even better







)


----------



## Demented

This phone is amazing!!! This is my first post using the Captivate, but I doubt it will be my last!

I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good replacement launcher. I tried LauncherPro, but wasn't really happy with it. I know while I am at work tonight I will NOT be bored at all!


----------



## Dee.

Try adw launcher if launcherpro is not suiting your tastes.


----------



## EvilPlots

I'm in! About 3 weeks late but better than never :-D


----------



## LarsMarkelson

K updating the club right now guys!


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


This phone is amazing!!! This is my first post using the Captivate, but I doubt it will be my last!

I was wondering if anyone could recommend a good replacement launcher. I tried LauncherPro, but wasn't really happy with it. I know while I am at work tonight I will NOT be bored at all!


ADW, or these past few days, I've played with sweeter home. Search it in the market, then go to thier website, and download the beta2. The one in the market is really old.


----------



## ignite

Wow, so I just found out not only is Square-Enix porting older games to the iPhone (FF1, FF2, Final Fantasy Tactics, Secret of Mana), they are making original iPhone Exclusive RPGs as well (Chaos Rings).

Ugh, stupid Square Enix.... I want FFT (well, the PSP version, I already have the PSX FFT on Emu







) and Chaos Rings!

Again, stupid massive game library for the iPhone is making me second guess which phone. Sad part is, I don't really enjoy the OS itself at all. And after using the Captivate, playing on my friends iPhone 4- the iPhone screen seemed so... ehhh.


----------



## E_man

Sadly, the big name game companies still draw to the iPhone. Though I suspect that will change soon. I mean, today, I went to hang out with people I hadn't seen in a while, but last I did, they had iPhones, all of them. Today, more than half carried an android







Dev's can't ignore that.

Until then though, most people are ok with "pass the time" games on their phone


----------



## EvilPlots

Its going to get far better, Android has only really blown up this year and is already the biggest phone OS in the US. Our hardware is generally far more capable so just be patient.


----------



## E_man

Just an FYI (this is only for captivate users to my knowledge) a mostly working fully vanilla ROM is out. Still beta, if not alpha, but check out the last few pages for bug reports. No camera, no data (still wifi) and no GPS (crashes on attempt), but it's vanilla if interested. Looks like its FAST. I haven't tried it yet, got to back up first, will probably try in the morning.

Link


----------



## DIABLOS

The reason the none of the Galaxys S's show the full 512 RAM is because samsung in there wisdom decided to devote 150 megabytes of the RAM to a Ram disk. Hopefully this might be recoverable when more custom ROM's come out.


----------



## Jodiuh

Yeah, the whole missing ram issue boggles my mind. I'm not keen on mucking around w/ my phone, so I just want assurance from Samsung that the Fascinate will get Gingerbread. Of course, it's pretty much all speculation, but it may just force me into keeping the D2.


----------



## Tehwall

So I got my replacement Captivate from ATT for free after bricking it, but they forgot to give me a charger and microUSB cable, I'll get that today from them.

What ROM's should I install? Before I had Unleash the Beast installed. What other ROM's are worth installing? Also, is the lagfix worth it, and if so, which one should I use, there's a ton of threads about lag fixes, I don't know which to choose.

Thanks!


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tehwall* 
So I got my replacement Captivate from ATT for free after bricking it, but they forgot to give me a charger and microUSB cable, I'll get that today from them.

What ROM's should I install? Before I had Unleash the Beast installed. What other ROM's are worth installing? Also, is the lagfix worth it, and if so, which one should I use, there's a ton of threads about lag fixes, I don't know which to choose.

Thanks!

SRE for sure. Best part is, the dev worked out how to flash your phone's rom/kernal from an update.zip, it's pretty awesome.

I'd do lagfix (I have the one linked to in SRE) and it's noticable. DO ext4, not 2. 2 is marginally faster (in benches) but 4 is far more stable.

Also, about your brick, did you ever try what I said earlier to get into download mode?


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
SRE for sure. Best part is, the dev worked out how to flash your phone's rom/kernal from an update.zip, it's pretty awesome.

I'd do lagfix (I have the one linked to in SRE) and it's noticable. DO ext4, not 2. 2 is marginally faster (in benches) but 4 is far more stable.

Also, about your brick, did you ever try what I said earlier to get into download mode?

Yeah I did, brought it to AT&T, they looked at me confused why it wouldn't work at all. I tried everything, Android SDK adb commands, download mode, recovery mode, replacing battery, that thing that makes the red text come up on the screen, nothing worked.

AT&T forgot to give me a charger, I had to wait a day for it, then the charger and USB cable they gave me didn't work, so I had to go back a third time, get the right USB cable, but not the original charger, a Samsung Travel one, but that's fine, its rated for the same 5.0V @ 0.7A which is fine.

Edit:
I installed Unleash the Beast and the EXT4 lagfix, as well as the Clockwork Recovery. The features of SRE aren't needed. I'm using SetCpu to run my phone from 800 to 200 MHz in conservative mode, and when the screen is off, only 200 MHz. It really saves on battery, and unless I'm using Linpack or Quadrant I don't notice the difference at all.

Edit 2:
Also, what do you think is the best homescreen launcher and why? Before I was using Launcher Pro.


----------



## ignite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tehwall* 

Edit:
I installed Unleash the Beast and the EXT4 lagfix, as well as the Clockwork Recovery. The features of SRE aren't needed. I'm using SetCpu to run my phone from 800 to 200 MHz in conservative mode, and when the screen is off, only 200 MHz. It really saves on battery, and unless I'm using Linpack or Quadrant I don't notice the difference at all.

Edit 2:
Also, what do you think is the best homescreen launcher and why? Before I was using Launcher Pro.

What's your battery life looking like?

Completely stock, I got mine to 1 day 9 hours with 15% left - with around 5+ hours of Display time (lowest brightness for the most part).

I use Launcher Pro. Pretty much everything I need and very snappy. I'm not a fan of ADW. Touchwiz isn't bad either once you set up the Lagfix.

Side note: It is funny now when I use an iPhone 4, how small the screen feels to me. I still don't understand why they opted for a 3.5inch screen when everything on the market is pushing 4-4.3 inch. The obvious answer is because they can but still. But put a 4inch screen on the iPhone and...


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ignite* 
What's your battery life looking like?

Completely stock, I got mine to 1 day 9 hours with 15% left - with around 5+ hours of Display time (lowest brightness for the most part).

I use Launcher Pro. Pretty much everything I need and very snappy. I'm not a fan of ADW. Touchwiz isn't bad either once you set up the Lagfix.

Side note: It is funny now when I use an iPhone 4, how small the screen feels to me. I still don't understand why they opted for a 3.5inch screen when everything on the market is pushing 4-4.3 inch. The obvious answer is because they can but still. But put a 4inch screen on the iPhone and...









I just got the phone yesterday, didn't use it until today. The battery life improves over time so I'll tell you in a few days.

Also, most of Apples fanbase will accept whatever their given, and still say it's the most amazing phone in the world.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
K updating the club right now guys!

WHEW! That took more than 12 hours wow, haha okay not really but I fell asleep before I could update. We are updated now!!!

Total 20 members, and the club has been revamped to include all Galaxy S owners! So if you own a Galaxy S, and not just a Captivate, feel free to join! Hopefully I didn't miss anybody, if I did, please PM me with the name of your Galaxy S variant. If others could PM me with their variant too that would be great, I would like to update the OP to include which Galaxy S everyone has.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


WHEW! That took more than 12 hours wow, haha okay not really but I fell asleep before I could update. We are updated now!!!

Total 20 members, and the club has been revamped to include all Galaxy S owners! So if you own a Galaxy S, and not just a Captivate, feel free to join! Hopefully I didn't miss anybody, if I did, please PM me with the name of your Galaxy S variant. If others could PM me with their variant too that would be great, I would like to update the OP to include which Galaxy S everyone has.


Hey, I should have Captivate next to my name as well. Maybe it's too much work but perhaps people can PM you what type of Galaxy S they have, and whether or not that have rooted it.

I am so tempted to, but fear bricking my phone. I have read great things about rooting. But, I think because my phone is only 2 days old, I may have to wait another week or so.


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


Hey, I should have Captivate next to my name as well. Maybe it's too much work but perhaps people can PM you what type of Galaxy S they have, and whether or not that have rooted it.

I am so tempted to, but fear bricking my phone. I have read great things about rooting. But, I think because my phone is only 2 days old, I may have to wait another week or so.










You can't brick your phone from rooting if the ROM is stable, only from flashing new firmware, but as long as you have a backup, and your battery doesn't die during the 10 seconds it takes to install a ROM your safe.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tehwall*


You can't brick your phone from rooting if the ROM is stable, only from flashing new firmware, but as long as you have a backup, and your battery doesn't die during the 10 seconds it takes to install a ROM your safe.


What is the best guide for doing so? Any links for info are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


What is the best guide for doing so? Any links for info are greatly appreciated.










What version of the Galaxy S do you have? Captivate, Vibrant, Fascinate, or Epic?

Edit: You have the captivate, read the below post.


----------



## dezshiz

Sign me up.. galaxy s international version... loving the screen!


----------



## Tehwall

Here's the XDA Captivate Development Forum:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=665

First of all, it's best to start clean, so goto Settings > SD card and phone storage > Internal SD card > Unmount SD card, Then Format SD Card, Then Remount. After that, goto Settings > Privacy > Factory Data Reset. Once you reboot, goto Settings > Applications > USB settings > Check Mass storage. Then goto Settings > Applications > Development > Enable USB debugging. Now your ready to root your phone and install whatever ROM's you want.

Here's what I personally did, but you can install what you want. First I installed Unleash the Beast from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=751182. To access the internal SD card first plug in the USB cable, then from the notifications tray click on USB connected, then mount. When your done, unmount it the same way. And just follow the directions from that thread, they're straightforward.

After that, I installed the Lagfix from here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=765820. Follow the directions and choose ext4, also, read this post http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...&postcount=177.

After completing those, I installed ROM Manager from the market and Installed the Clockwork Recovery Mod. After that, your set, and you can do whatever you want. Sorry if the directions are a little unclear.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


Hey, I should have Captivate next to my name as well. Maybe it's too much work but perhaps people can PM you what type of Galaxy S they have, and whether or not that have rooted it.

I am so tempted to, but fear bricking my phone. I have read great things about rooting. But, I think because my phone is only 2 days old, I may have to wait another week or so.










K, changed! I think most people are rooting here, since it pwns so much
















This is a pretty easy guide to follow and a GREAT rom to use. If you want to try the lag fix too you can. It's pretty fast for me without it.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=751934

One thing I see missing is that to boot into recovery mode you turn your phone off, then hold volume up/down and power at the same time till it turns on. Then you will see recovery mode, select reinstall packages with the volume buttons and hit the power key.

You'll probably need to do the Odin flash/delete before you start too. So yeah, all your data will get wiped. There's probably a way to save it beforehand then add it back again, but I didn't do that personally. I have all my contacts in google and then I use AppBrain to sync my apps.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tehwall*


First of all, it's best to start clean, so goto Settings > SD card and phone storage > Internal SD card > Unmount SD card, Then Format SD Card, Then Remount.


No need. Your external SD has 0 effect on internal storage.

Lars, I completely, I love SRE. Also, rooted/SRE'd captivate here







Getting ready to flash a vanilla rom too


----------



## Demented

OK I downloaded the unleash the beast zip file, and I am thinking about rooting my phone tonight. What I wanted to know is if there is a way to backup my current factory settings so I have a file that puts everything back?

I have already backed up my contacts, so it's not them I am worried about. Like just what if I have issues with rooting (though I know that everyone says it rocks) and I want to go back to the way it was? The unleash the beast looks great since it removes all that crap I don't and won't use, plus adds some cool features.

Another question of mine is the lag fix. What exactly does it do?

Thanks again to the members here that have been very helpful.

EDIT: Another question I have is what happens to the Alps that I have paid for already? I am mainly referring to Asphalt HD and WordWise.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
OK I downloaded the unleash the beast zip file, and I am thinking about rooting my phone tonight. What I wanted to know is if there is a way to backup my current factory settings so I have a file that puts everything back?

I have already backed up my contacts, so it's not them I am worried about. Like just what if I have issues with rooting (though I know that everyone says it rocks) and I want to go back to the way it was? The unleash the beast looks great since it removes all that crap I don't and won't use, plus adds some cool features.

No, not exactly. There is however, something that will come close. Install Titanium Backup, and buy the paid version (need to do it in app), and use it to batch backup apps/system settings. If you do not buy the full version, you will be spending a huge amount of time doing each and every one manually. Then, you can flash back to factory stock, which is very easy to do. Once you've done that, redownload titanium backup (you still have the paid liscence) and click batch restore all user apps and settings. It will litterally reset everything to how it has, widgets, shortcuts, ringtones, wallpaper, everything. It's amazing.

Quote:

Another question of mine is the lag fix. What exactly does it do?
Often, when opening apps, and switching between them, it takes an insane amount of time to load. A lag fix makes a virtual filesystem that is far superior to the native one on out phones, and that somehow (beyond me) makes your phone significantly faster at opening apps and the like.

Quote:

EDIT: Another question I have is what happens to the Alps that I have paid for already? I am mainly referring to Asphalt HD and WordWise.
Paid apps are linked to your gmail account. You can reinstall them (as long as you sign in on the market with your same account) for free. The one exception I'm aware of is game loft games (which asphalt 5 is a part of). If you bought it on the market, your ok, but if you buy any of their games off the market, you get one install, then your done. Which is sad, because asphalt 5 is the only one that's in the market, every other one is on their website only. Heavily DRM'd too


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
No, not exactly. There is however, something that will come close. Install Titanium Backup, and buy the paid version (need to do it in app), and use it to batch backup apps/system settings. If you do not buy the full version, you will be spending a huge amount of time doing each and every one manually. Then, you can flash back to factory stock, which is very easy to do. Once you've done that, redownload titanium backup (you still have the paid liscence) and click batch restore all user apps and settings. It will litterally reset everything to how it has, widgets, shortcuts, ringtones, wallpaper, everything. It's amazing.

That sounds cool, but what I was mainly worried about is restoring it to the way it was when I forst got it. The 'flashing back to original ROM should do that, right?

Quote:


Often, when opening apps, and switching between them, it takes an insane amount of time to load. A lag fix makes a virtual filesystem that is far superior to the native one on out phones, and that somehow (beyond me) makes your phone significantly faster at opening apps and the like.

Aah, interesting. I may wait and see what Unleash the Beast is like without it first though.









Quote:



Paid apps are linked to your gmail account. You can reinstall them (as long as you sign in on the market with your same account) for free. The one exception I'm aware of is game loft games (which asphalt 5 is a part of). If you bought it on the market, your ok, but if you buy any of their games off the market, you get one install, then your done. Which is sad, because asphalt 5 is the only one that's in the market, every other one is on their website only. Heavily DRM'd too








Yeah, I got my answer (sorta) to that earlier. I uninstalled a paid app I had gotten, and got a Gmail saying my money was returned. I think that was within a short time period; like the card hadn't fully been charged yet or something.

And I did get Asphalt HD vie the Market, so I should be good to go, right?

Oh and, +Rep for answering ALL of my questions.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
That sounds cool, but what I was mainly worried about is restoring it to the way it was when I forst got it. The 'flashing back to original ROM should do that, right?

Yep. Should do the trick. I thought you were asking about how it was right before you flashed.

Quote:

Yeah, I got my answer (sorta) to that earlier. I uninstalled a paid app I had gotten, and got a Gmail saying my money was returned. I think that was within a short time period; like the card hadn't fully been charged yet or something.
One of the cool features of android. Uninstall any paid app within 24 hours, and you get a refund. 24 hour trial period. After that, you can download on any phone that's linked to your gmail account.

Quote:

And I did get Asphalt HD vie the Market, so I should be good to go, right?
Yep, just when you buy off their website that problems happen.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Yep. Should do the trick. I thought you were asking about how it was right before you flashed.

One of the cool features of android. Uninstall any paid app within 24 hours, and you get a refund. 24 hour trial period. After that, you can download on any phone that's linked to your gmail account.

Yep, just when you buy off their website that problems happen.

Thanks a lot again. Looks like I'll be rooting with Unleash the Beast tonight at work!


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Just curious why not the SRE rom instead of ULB? I've used both and prefer SRE. Faster and seemingly less buggy. I know the Tether in ULB probably won't work without a reinstall, and the Native AP in SRE is better anyways with real infrastructure mode vs ad hoc and WPA protection vs WEP.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
Just curious why not the SRE rom instead of ULB? I've used both and prefer SRE. Faster and seemingly less buggy. I know the Tether in ULB probably won't work without a reinstall, and the Native AP in SRE is better anyways with real infrastructure mode vs ad hoc and WPA protection vs WEP.

TBH I am not sure. I read about UTB and like that it rooted and took out all the bloatware. Could you give me a link for the SRE?

EDIT: I found. It on XDA.









DOUBLE EDIT: I didn't even see you had linked it...LOL Yeah for 4 hours sleep...


----------



## xlastshotx

Ill join

Samsung Galaxy S Vibrant, Rooted


----------



## Diabolical999

Hmm...


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Diabolical999* 
Hmm...


































It's really no contest. This phone ROCKS! Especially since I rooted it with SRE and the Lagfix makes it fly!!!

Running Launcher Pro as well and that allows so much customization.


----------



## dualhYbrid

Epic owner here Checking in!

Also, I am trying to find the unlock hack so I can use the mobile hotspot... can anyone help me?
http://www.overclock.net/mobile-phon...-galaxy-s.html


----------



## Pawnchop

Add me up! I'm loving my Galaxy S







I'll definitely root tonight! Damn at&t bloatware apps....


----------



## Narynan

Got my rooted T-Mo Vibrant. So add me up. Its a shame I just always want to smash my phone with a hammer.


----------



## Diabolical999

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


It's really no contest. This phone ROCKS! Especially since I rooted it with SRE and the Lagfix makes it fly!!!

Running Launcher Pro as well and that allows so much customization.


Apparently you didn't notice the blatant, obvious logos from both...


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Diabolical999*


Apparently you didn't notice the blatant, obvious logos from both...











No, I DID notice it, but my comment wasn't related to it.


----------



## KoukiFC3S

OMG I love 4g.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Narynan*


Got my rooted T-Mo Vibrant. So add me up. Its a shame I just always want to smash my phone with a hammer.


Why?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


OMG I love 4g.











Dang, nice! I'd definitely switch to sprint if I was in a 4G area. Sadly, I'm not far from the bottom of that list.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S*


OMG I love 4g.











you $:&9!!!

very nice tho. are the pings consistently 120?


----------



## Demented

Holy Crap! I just spent hours playing with Folder Organizer and making my stuff all neat and orderly!

I'm telling you...I have never had so much fun with a phone!

Also, what type of scares are people getting with NeoCore?

Here's mine:


----------



## E_man

Pretty much that.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ignite* 
I still don't understand why they opted for a 3.5inch screen when everything on the market is pushing 4-4.3 inch...iPhone and...

It's not just the size, but the lack of "word wrap" in the browser. You just flat out can't forum on that device. It's really lame because that display's hands down tops for reading text. If anything, I'd like to have that display in the Galaxy. Screw AMOLED and it's acid trip of colors.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
WHEW! That took more than 12 hours wow, haha okay not really but I fell asleep before I could update. We are updated now!!!

Get ready for another hammering starting on Thursday.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *KoukiFC3S* 
OMG I love 4g.










What the crap man!? I get 98Kbps on my DROID 2 from "the network" for the low low price of $5,258 per month (and my 2nd born). Yes, that's right, NINETY-EIGHT Kill-O-(this)Bites per second of 3rd generation EVDO technastology. Love the phone, but it KILLS me to browse away from wifi. 9 times out of 10, I just give up.


----------



## tdesbien31

Captivate owner here, add me


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
It's not just the size, but the lack of "word wrap" in the browser. You just flat out can't forum on that device. It's really lame because that display's hands down tops for reading text. If anything, I'd like to have that display in the Galaxy. Screw AMOLED and it's acid trip of colors.

I agree, wrap is crazy important. No acid trip on my phone though







Colors (except greens mainly) are quite nice.


----------



## Jodiuh

Gah...I wish I could get over the funky text. I LOVE the formfactor. And my D2 still has issues w/ dl speeds and reception.









I hate waiting, but at this point, it looks like I'm going back in limbo w/ the Razr.


----------



## Jack Pepsi

I'm in!

Got my SGS at the end of August, freaking awesome!


----------



## Velathawen

Here in Hong Kong, a lot of users are experiencing random crash/phone shut downs when using a Samsung Galaxy S with one of the local carriers "3". A firmware update has been released which _should_ fix the issue. Will post back after I bring my phone in tomorrow.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jack Pepsi*


I'm in!

Got my SGS at the end of August, freaking awesome!


cool, added. which variant do you have?

up to 26 members and growing everyday


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
Gah...I wish I could get over the funky text. I LOVE the formfactor. And my D2 still has issues w/ dl speeds and reception.









I hate waiting, but at this point, it looks like I'm going back in limbo w/ the Razr.

yeah the screen seems to be funky the more i look at it now. unfortunately i dont particularly like web browsing on it. its great tho for youtube, emails and texting with swype are really fast, yelp, onebusaway... thats my main usage for now.

actually i think my favorite web browsing device is an ipad with jump rdp to local network super fast laptop. the ipad screen is really really nice.

btw, imo default youtube app blows under 3g usage. i've been using jetVD instead and its soooo much better. loads are smooth and dont stop halfway into vid and not buggy so far.


----------



## Jodiuh

As much as I've bashed this poor phone's PenTile disfunction, iirc, the DROID Incredible's text wasn't an issue for me. I'll have to go back and check my posts on various forums, but I wonder if I could just "get used" to the txt and colors. Cause I FRIGGIN LOVE the formfactor. Perfect weight, perfect size screen, even the screen itself feels slicker to swipe around on. As small as the D2 is, I can't go from top to bottom in landscape wo/ "sticking" 1/2 through.

Not to mention how crazy smooth it was. I've been ogling the XDA forums and they've really got some good stuff going on for the Galaxy. I'd kill for vanilla froyo on this device. Bing...pfft...***, lol?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


As much as I've bashed this poor phone's PenTile disfunction, iirc, the DROID Incredible's text wasn't an issue for me. I'll have to go back and check my posts on various forums, but I wonder if I could just "get used" to the txt and colors. Cause I FRIGGIN LOVE the formfactor. Perfect weight, perfect size screen, even the screen itself feels slicker to swipe around on. As small as the D2 is, I can't go from top to bottom in landscape wo/ "sticking" 1/2 through.

Not to mention how crazy smooth it was. I've been ogling the XDA forums and they've really got some good stuff going on for the Galaxy. I'd kill for vanilla froyo on this device. Bing...pfft...***, lol?


I think the screen is verrrry slick too, feels wonderful to use. Love the weight of it too, iPhone 4 feels heavy to me in comparison.

Whats the benefit of vanilla froyo? Does that mean you have super freedom on the device to install whatever, push diff languages on it, etc, like you would on a Nexus One?


----------



## Jodiuh

I think what you're describing is root access. Apparently these phones all have 1 click root, so hopefully it won't be a problem. For me the benefit of vanilla droid is that no other crap is running and mucking w/ the OS. I mean, I don't skin windows 7.


----------



## Su77en187

Count me in! Getting my Captivate this Friday! It's a shame because I never had unlimited data with any of my plans, so now I can't have unlimited for the Captivate. Damn AT&T!!!


----------



## E_man

I tried a vanilla eclair rom. Meh, I didn't care for it, touchwiz (the rom, not the launcher) has some pretty well thought out bits going for it. I mean, swiping the notification bar to change brightness is genious, the toggles in notification are smart, and a few other things.

Eclair, by comparison, seemed like a very barebones (fast!) rom instead. Of course, it was also slightly buggy (beta) but eh, that didn't matter so much.


----------



## Keipi

I'm in too!
Got my normal SGS a month back orso, removed the simlock and rooted it yesterday. It's an amazing phone!


----------



## stimr2

Just got my fascinate and so far its pretty cool. But I'm a total noob on andriod. My brother has the driod x so I'll ask him some tips. Got say I'm loving screen.


----------



## Jodiuh

You sir, need to post more details. Spam it up! I'm "this" close to walking across the street and swapping my DROID 2 for the Fascinate.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


You sir, need to post more details. Spam it up! I'm "this" close to walking across the street and swapping my DROID 2 for the Fascinate.


doooooo it. the droid 2 is a monstrosity compared to this thing!

i just read the anandtech review on the epic 4g and re: screen he says it's the best for everything except for text


----------



## Jodiuh

And the majority of my time on a phone is reading text.


----------



## silverh20

Add me to the club! I got my Captivate last week, love it! Ran Unleash the Beast so now I have no ATT crap and a quicker boot along with that sideloading wonder machine thingy. I love this phone!!

So, what are some cool things that are unique to the galaxy s then? Are there any apps/games/utilities that the Galaxy S can run that are good for showing off its power?

Also, I work in IT and want to know what you fellow nerds have added to your galaxy s that helps your job. I generally deal with networking, spyware removal, diagnostics, etc.


----------



## torquejunky

I'm in too, ditched apple after two rounds of iphones. Picked up my Captivate a couple hours ago. Just got done installing UTB and lagfix. See you guys in a few hours time to do some more digging/modding.

BTW, loving the switch so far...


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *silverh20* 
Add me to the club! I got my Captivate last week, love it! Ran Unleash the Beast so now I have no ATT crap and a quicker boot along with that sideloading wonder machine thingy. I love this phone!!

So, what are some cool things that are unique to the galaxy s then? Are there any apps/games/utilities that the Galaxy S can run that are good for showing off its power?

Also, I work in IT and want to know what you fellow nerds have added to your galaxy s that helps your job. I generally deal with networking, spyware removal, diagnostics, etc.

For a good game to show off the power, Asphalt HD comes to mind

As for work apps, all i use is dropbox and the phone/texting/email. There are a few packet tracker apps and such if my memory serves, that may interest you, but I can't remember the names, and I think it required root. Shark something I think.


----------



## Seeing Red

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
For a good game to show off the power, Asphalt HD comes to mind

As for work apps, all i use is dropbox and the phone/texting/email. There are a few packet tracker apps and such if my memory serves, that may interest you, but I can't remember the names, and I think it required root. Shark something I think.

I found what you were talking about:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=725692

Wireshark for your android phone.


----------



## E_man

FYI, for those that care, SRE just updated again

Custom boot animations
Overclock + Undervolt

Those are the main features.


----------



## ignite

Is it just me or does actually talking on the phone kill the battery pretty quickly? Notice the unplugged time and Voice call percent. That was only 30-35min phone calls.


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


FYI, for those that care, SRE just updated again

Custom boot animations
Overclock + Undervolt

Those are the main features.


How's the battery life compared to stock? Seems like it'd kill the battery.


----------



## Spct

Hi guys, I am a Blackberry guy, just got the wife a Fascinate from verizon. It's her first smartphone so I am curious...

All the preloaded crap apps, I see you guys talking about root and UTB, this beast , worth while or do I leave her alone with whats preloaded.. any other verizon peeps here that can lend a brotha a hand?


----------



## ignite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spct*


Hi guys, I am a Blackberry guy, just got the wife a Fascinate from verizon. It's her first smartphone so I am curious...

All the preloaded crap apps, I see you guys talking about root and UTB, this beast , worth while or do I leave her alone with whats preloaded.. any other verizon peeps here that can lend a brotha a hand?


The issue people have with Verizon is they loaded the phone with Bing instead of Google.

Realistically, it's not much of an issue. I didn't even root my Captivate yet and there is still so much that can be fiddled with.

What I would do though is download LauncherPro and use that launcher instead of stock TouchWiz - and hide all the Verizon apps as to not click on the accidentally as they have fees on them (can't hide them with TouchWiz).


----------



## Spct

I am assuming I can create a folder on her screen and move the V apps into that folder?

The Bing issue, yeah, she is just gonna load google as a favorite and go to it. I understand it a 2 click search as opposed to native but oh well.... I have been reading some sites that have work arounds to that so we will see what we can do.

Tell ya this, I have the 8330 curve, yeah the screen is weak but for intuitive phone works, apps... I wouldn't change to the fascinate. I have a option of another fascinate since it was buy one, get one of equal or lessor value. we have a month to add another phone... Part of me wants to get it cuss its all shinny and stuff...


----------



## ignite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spct*


I am assuming I can create a folder on her screen and move the V apps into that folder?

The Bing issue, yeah, she is just gonna load google as a favorite and go to it. I understand it a 2 click search as opposed to native but oh well.... I have been reading some sites that have work arounds to that so we will see what we can do.

Tell ya this, I have the 8330 curve, yeah the screen is weak but for intuitive phone works, apps... I wouldn't change to the fascinate. I have a option of another fascinate since it was buy one, get one of equal or lessor value. we have a month to add another phone... Part of me wants to get it cuss its all shinny and stuff...


Oh you can remove them from the home screens. Just on LauncherPro you can hide them on the App menu as well.

And I would still play around with the phone a bit. It's great when you get some time with it. Most people I know that went from BB to Android (specifically Galaxy S) haven't looked back. Especially as it's buy one get one free


----------



## Spct

Thanks Ig, I have unlimited everything plan for a 100$ at sprint, i think I may grab the HTC Evo... and give the other Fascinate to my ungrateful son.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ignite*


Is it just me or does actually talking on the phone kill the battery pretty quickly? Notice the unplugged time and Voice call percent. That was only 30-35min phone calls.











Phone calls eat up battery, and it looks like if you had 30 minutes of calls, and your display is still that high up in percentage, then it looks like your doing some very very heavy usage. The weird thing is, why is your cell standby so high with the other usages so high?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tehwall*


How's the battery life compared to stock? Seems like it'd kill the battery.


OC stock volts I went 12+hours without charge, We'll see how much the undervolt helps. However, I wouldn't recommend flashing anymore, I'm having issues with lagfix.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Spct*


Hi guys, I am a Blackberry guy, just got the wife a Fascinate from verizon. It's her first smartphone so I am curious...

All the preloaded crap apps, I see you guys talking about root and UTB, this beast , worth while or do I leave her alone with whats preloaded.. any other verizon peeps here that can lend a brotha a hand?


Things like UTB won't work with the fascinate. Check out XDA forums if you want. I'd link you, but it looks like they are down atm.


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Phone calls eat up battery, and it looks like if you had 30 minutes of calls, and your display is still that high up in percentage, then it looks like your doing some very very heavy usage. The weird thing is, why is your cell standby so high with the other usages so high?

OC stock volts I went 12+hours without charge, We'll see how much the undervolt helps. However, I wouldn't recommend flashing anymore, I'm having issues with lagfix.

Things like UTB won't work with the fascinate. Check out XDA forums if you want. I'd link you, but it looks like they are down atm.


I can't clear caches with the EXT4 lagfix.

Also with SetCPU a lot of the time, it won't detect frequencies right, or I set it, to 1000 min, 1000 max and once my screen turns off, it won't turn back on forcing me to take out the battery.

So what I do is have it set to 400 max, 200 min, and when screen off to 200, it works well for me, fast enough for everything but Google Earth, but I doubt lowering the frequencies improves battery life unless it lowers voltages as well.


----------



## ignite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Phone calls eat up battery, and it looks like if you had 30 minutes of calls, and your display is still that high up in percentage, then it looks like your doing some very very heavy usage. The weird thing is, why is your cell standby so high with the other usages so high?


Right now Cell Standby is at 2d 15h and 24%. Makes sense.

As for Display usage, nothing major really (mostly casual usage). Mostly browser or messing around with the phone (lowest brightness as well). But I would say 30minutes of calls eating 21% of the battery (when it lasted over 60 hours) is pretty extreme.


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ignite*


Right now Cell Standby is at 2d 15h and 24%. Makes sense.

As for Display usage, nothing major really (mostly casual usage). Mostly browser or messing around with the phone (lowest brightness as well). But I would say 30minutes of calls eating 21% of the battery (when it lasted over 60 hours) is pretty extreme.


You must have a good battery, mine struggles to make it past 2 1/2 days without any phone calls, screen brightness at lowest, display timeout at 10 seconds (tasker), and SetCPU running at 400 max, 200 min while screen is on, and to 200 when the screen is off.


----------



## ignite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tehwall*


You must have a good battery, mine struggles to make it past 2 1/2 days without any phone calls, screen brightness at lowest, display timeout at 10 seconds (tasker), and SetCPU running at 400 max, 200 min while screen is on, and to 200 when the screen is off.


Well, did you ever 'fully' charge the battery. Once you charge and it hits 100%, if you power off the phone and turn it back on, it'll only be around 90%. Once you fully charge again, turn off the phone and plug the charger in - it'll be at around 90% again.

I'm still running off that 'full' charge. 2d 16h with 5% left. Some say that 2-3 full power cycles (from 100% to 0% then recharge) help the battery 'learn' its true life. But not sure how accurate that is.

Usually I charge it every night. Over 20hours I usually get down to 40-50%. It was a long weekend for myself so I had less phone usage.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tehwall* 
I can't clear caches with the EXT4 lagfix.

Also with SetCPU a lot of the time, it won't detect frequencies right, or I set it, to 1000 min, 1000 max and once my screen turns off, it won't turn back on forcing me to take out the battery.

So what I do is have it set to 400 max, 200 min, and when screen off to 200, it works well for me, fast enough for everything but Google Earth, but I doubt lowering the frequencies improves battery life unless it lowers voltages as well.

If you use SRE, don't mess with setcpu, it's all done in kernal

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ignite* 
Right now Cell Standby is at 2d 15h and 24%. Makes sense.

As for Display usage, nothing major really (mostly casual usage). Mostly browser or messing around with the phone (lowest brightness as well). But I would say 30minutes of calls eating 21% of the battery (when it lasted over 60 hours) is pretty extreme.









ignore what I said, I saw 2 hours, 12minutes, 34 seconds

Yeah, phone calls do eat like crazy.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
FYI, for those that care, SRE just updated again

Custom boot animations
Overclock + Undervolt

Those are the main features.

It says on XDA that you shouldn't flash over, that you should flash back to stock first. That would really be a pain in the ass to restore everything after you update to the newest SRE.

Do you have any experience with that?


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
It says on XDA that you shouldn't flash over, that you should flash back to stock first. That would really be a pain in the ass to restore everything after you update to the newest SRE.

Do you have any experience with that?

Yeah, I do it every update. It's really not that bad if you get the paid version of titanium backup. One click backup of all apps/system settings, then one click restore. Backup takes a few minutes and like 300mb on your sd card. Restore takes quite a while, mine takes ~40 minutes with a rather large amount of apps, but no user input needed, so I just hit batch ->restore all apps and walk away.

Edit: He's updated again, looking like he's fixed 1.3 up pretty good with 1.3d, but I think I'm waiting till I flash it again. Just to make sure.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

I don't mind the reloading stuff. I sync with AppBrain for my apps and settings just redo manually. I dont have much tweaked settings wise so I could see it being a pain for others.

Think I'm going to wait on new SRE till new fuller scale lag fix is released for Captivate and put into SRE. Or Froyo







that should be coming soon hopefully!


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Just picked up a vibrant with tmobile. I even got a discount for going to UC Riverside =P

Only cool thing i did was throw on tethering...heres the speed from my lappy.

Any suggestions for cool things that this phone can do?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife* 
Just picked up a vibrant with tmobile. I even got a discount for going to UC Riverside =P

Only cool thing i did was throw on tethering...heres the speed from my lappy.

Any suggestions for cool things that this phone can do?

put on a good rom that removes bloat and add lag fix and it becomes uberrrr fast


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
put on a good rom that removes bloat and add lag fix and it becomes uberrrr fast

got any links/tutorials? Though im not noticing much lag on the stock settings


----------



## LarsMarkelson

xda forums !

very awesome place and surprisingly noob friendly, would link but on ipad right now and takes a bit of doing


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Alright. Will check it out for sure.
Also, is tmobile's 'unlimited' web really unlimited? Or are there hidden throttle/overage caps?


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Yeah, I do it every update. It's really not that bad if you get the paid version of titanium backup. One click backup of all apps/system settings, then one click restore. Backup takes a few minutes and like 300mb on your sd card. Restore takes quite a while, mine takes ~40 minutes with a rather large amount of apps, but no user input needed, so I just hit batch ->restore all apps and walk away.

Edit: He's updated again, looking like he's fixed 1.3 up pretty good with 1.3d, but I think I'm waiting till I flash it again. Just to make sure.


Exactly what I would up setting up last night. I had done the 1.3d, and got all my stuff situated again only to come home to 1.3e. Seems he fixed the long AT&T logo on boot, and added some no OC versions.

So, I bought Titanium Backup, made one, flashed to stock rom, and threw the newest SRE 1.3e on it. Running RyanZA's Lagfix 1 cuz it seems to work best for me, and this thing is sweet as ever. Also, Titanium Backup is a GREAT program!


----------



## getllamasfast

Add me! I Just switched from my 2G iphone to a Captivate yesterday!


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


I don't mind the reloading stuff. I sync with AppBrain for my apps and settings just redo manually. I dont have much tweaked settings wise so I could see it being a pain for others.

Think I'm going to wait on new SRE till new fuller scale lag fix is released for Captivate and put into SRE. Or Froyo







that should be coming soon hopefully!


I used to do the appbrain sync. I seriously recommend the switch to titanium. Unless you have very few apps, titanium is so incredibly faster (and easier) that it's one of the most worth while apps I've bought.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


Exactly what I would up setting up last night. I had done the 1.3d, and got all my stuff situated again only to come home to 1.3e. Seems he fixed the long AT&T logo on boot, and added some no OC versions.

So, I bought Titanium Backup, made one, flashed to stock rom, and threw the newest SRE 1.3e on it. Running RyanZA's Lagfix 1 cuz it seems to work best for me, and this thing is sweet as ever. Also, Titanium Backup is a GREAT program!


Thanks for the heads up on 1.3e, I was just getting ready to flash d, lol. He's cranking them out, now I got to wait till I can read up on e







. Almost wish he'd slow down, lol.

Edit: Wow, he's on 1.3.1a now. Not real happy with 1.3.0a (it was a buggy release), but it seems he's upgrading so fast, I almost want to wait till he gets what he wants out. Hmmmm

Edit 2: Seems he's worked some magic, I definitly notice a battery increase from the old OC kernal to the new OC/UV kernal in the origonal 1.3 SRE. But now in 1.3.1, he's got something new

Quote:



Voltage scaling from 600mV-1050mV - 1/3 the power usage while idle over stock!


That looks pretty awesome, I'm definitely installing whatever the latest version is this evening (1.3.2c at this rate







) Link for those wondering what we're talking about


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
I used to do the appbrain sync. I seriously recommend the switch to titanium. Unless you have very few apps, titanium is so incredibly faster (and easier) that it's one of the most worth while apps I've bought.

Thanks for the heads up on 1.3e, I was just getting ready to flash d, lol. He's cranking them out, now I got to wait till I can read up on e







. Almost wish he'd slow down, lol.

Edit: Wow, he's on 1.3.1a now. Not real happy with 1.3.0a (it was a buggy release), but it seems he's upgrading so fast, I almost want to wait till he gets what he wants out. Hmmmm

Edit 2: Seems he's worked some magic, I definitly notice a battery increase from the old OC kernal to the new OC/UV kernal in the origonal 1.3 SRE. But now in 1.3.1, he's got something new

That looks pretty awesome, I'm definitely installing whatever the latest version is this evening (1.3.2c at this rate







) Link for those wondering what we're talking about

Crap, now I gotta check it all out tonight again...lol Let me ask you something, E_Man, how do you back your stuff up? DG says to flash to stock, but even if I use Odin, and flash to "stock", when I look at phone info it still says whatever the last version of SRE was. I tried ClockworkMod recovery, but that didn't seem to work for me.

The last time I did it (today), I made a Titanium Backup, moved it and any other files I wanted to keep to my computer, then did a Master Clear through Odin, then copied over the new SRE as an "update.zip" file, reinstalled packages via Recovery Console (vol+, vol-, and power), then copied back my stuff, and restored the Titanium Backup.

Any advice you can give me would be appreciated, as I'll be flashing to latest SRE tonight probably.


----------



## culexor

Ordered a Captivate last night to replace my iPhone 3G. It should be here on Wednesday.









Any cool stuff I should check out for when I get my phone? Also, are do you guys recommend any cases? I already bought a screen protector. I'm so excited to have a phone that isn't so slow!


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *culexor* 
Ordered a Captivate last night to replace my iPhone 3G. It should be here on Wednesday.









Any cool stuff I should check out for when I get my phone? Also, are do you guys recommend any cases? I already bought a screen protector. I'm so excited to have a phone that isn't so slow!

I got this case from my local AT&T authorized retailer. It's a very simple case, but protects the phone well. I have dropped my phone twice since putting this case on, and I'm glad I had it!


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
Crap, now I gotta check it all out tonight again...lol Let me ask you something, E_Man, how do you back your stuff up? DG says to flash to stock, but even if I use Odin, and flash to "stock", when I look at phone info it still says whatever the last version of SRE was. I tried ClockworkMod recovery, but that didn't seem to work for me.

The last time I did it (today), I made a Titanium Backup, moved it and any other files I wanted to keep to my computer, then did a Master Clear through Odin, then copied over the new SRE as an "update.zip" file, reinstalled packages via Recovery Console (vol+, vol-, and power), then copied back my stuff, and restored the Titanium Backup.

Any advice you can give me would be appreciated, as I'll be flashing to latest SRE tonight probably.









Same here, I'm going to be watching, there seems to be issues, and he's updating like mad to fix them, but I'll be waiting till the consensus is it's pretty stable.

As for updating, odin should have done it. Are you SURE your flashing? You need to see a yellow triangle with a digging andoid with the words downloading before your phone is ready to receive from odin. To do that, just turn off your phone, unplug it, hold down both volume buttons, and plug into your computer. Be sure you have odin open before doing this. Then it should be ready once odin sees it (might take a few seconds). I'm assuming since you say stock, your using 1-click odin?

If you already were doing that, then you got me stumped. Odin your kernel, so SRE (which is a kernel) should go away.

As for SRE, update.zip only, it hasn't really ever worked with clockworkmod. Just flash it, and if you want, apply lagfix. Should work. As for your backups, I do the same thing, except I've never mastercleared. I also keep a copy in my dropbox folder of both my licence.txt and my backups folder, so I can get to them anywhere.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Same here, I'm going to be watching, there seems to be issues, and he's updating like mad to fix them, but I'll be waiting till the consensus is it's pretty stable.

As for updating, odin should have done it. Are you SURE your flashing? You need to see a yellow triangle with a digging andoid with the words downloading before your phone is ready to receive from odin. To do that, just turn off your phone, unplug it, hold down both volume buttons, and plug into your computer. Be sure you have odin open before doing this. Then it should be ready once odin sees it (might take a few seconds). I'm assuming since you say stock, your using 1-click odin?

If you already were doing that, then you got me stumped. Odin your kernel, so SRE (which is a kernel) should go away.

As for SRE, update.zip only, it hasn't really ever worked with clockworkmod. Just flash it, and if you want, apply lagfix. Should work. As for your backups, I do the same thing, except I've never mastercleared. I also keep a copy in my dropbox folder of both my licence.txt and my backups folder, so I can get to them anywhere.

Yeah, I'm sure I'm flashing. It took me a bit of trial and error last night, but now I know EXACTLY what I need to press, how long to hold it, and what and when to release. Yes, I am also talking about the Odin one-click found here.

It puts the screen back to the original stock look, but the AT&T bloatware is still there, as are all of the program folders that were there before. And, when I look at the About Phone info it says Kernel version 2.6.29 and Build Number SRE (whatever version).

This is all new to me, but extremely interesting. I never knew tweaking a phone could be so much fun!


----------



## culexor

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
I got this case from my local AT&T authorized retailer. It's a very simple case, but protects the phone well. I have dropped my phone twice since putting this case on, and I'm glad I had it!

I remember seeing that last night. Looks like a winner.

Thanks


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
Yeah, I'm sure I'm flashing. It took me a bit of trial and error last night, but now I know EXACTLY what I need to press, how long to hold it, and what and when to release. Yes, I am also talking about the Odin one-click found here.

It puts the screen back to the original stock look, but the AT&T bloatware is still there, as are all of the program folders that were there before. And, when I look at the About Phone info it says Kernel version 2.6.29 and Build Number SRE (whatever version).

This is all new to me, but extremely interesting. I never knew tweaking a phone could be so much fun!









Yeah, AT&T bloat should come back, but the other stuff, that's weird. Haven't got a clue, but makes me wonder if it's fully flashing for some reason. If it is, it shouldn't keep all your apps, it wipes out the system/app and data/app folders in the flash. Interesting.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Yeah, AT&T bloat should come back, but the other stuff, that's weird. Haven't got a clue, but makes me wonder if it's fully flashing for some reason. If it is, it shouldn't keep all your apps, it wipes out the system/app and data/app folders in the flash. Interesting.

Odd thing is, I just did it again, and it put the AT&T bloatware back, and all of the folders on my SD card (internal) are still there, but it has the correct (Eclair) kernel.

I know I was in the Download Mode before, but I'm just glad it worked right this time. Now, to see how SREv1.3.1c works.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
I used to do the appbrain sync. I seriously recommend the switch to titanium. Unless you have very few apps, titanium is so incredibly faster (and easier) that it's one of the most worth while apps I've bought.

Thanks for the heads up on 1.3e, I was just getting ready to flash d, lol. He's cranking them out, now I got to wait till I can read up on e







. Almost wish he'd slow down, lol.

Edit: Wow, he's on 1.3.1a now. Not real happy with 1.3.0a (it was a buggy release), but it seems he's upgrading so fast, I almost want to wait till he gets what he wants out. Hmmmm

Edit 2: Seems he's worked some magic, I definitly notice a battery increase from the old OC kernal to the new OC/UV kernal in the origonal 1.3 SRE. But now in 1.3.1, he's got something new

That looks pretty awesome, I'm definitely installing whatever the latest version is this evening (1.3.2c at this rate







) Link for those wondering what we're talking about

oooooh, dynamic voltage switching? looks very nice


----------



## Jodiuh

So apparently they don't all have crazy blue tints. I've seen only 2 out of 6 Fascinates w/ the wicked blue background. I also spent a long time reading on both the Fascinate and the DROID 2. Surprise, surprise, I found it easier on the Fascinate. Despite having somewhat blurry text, the better contrast seems to make the colors lay "flat" if you will. The DROID 2's backgrounds kind of 3D'd and I found this more distracting than the SAMOLED's funny text.

So I went ahead and used my worry free guarantee to move up to the Fascinate. This essentially means I'm locked into the Fascinate and cannot return or exchange the device.

After 5 days, I do not regret that decision. It's easily the best phone on Verizon IMO. So after nearly 1.5 years of buying and returning every smartphone they had, I've finally found one that satisfies.

Oh, and I went w/ the high gloss case in black. It feels great, doesn't add much bulk, and doesn't collect dust like a typical silicon case would. Still puzzled that a little bit of plastic goes for $20.









Also, car dock for $40 and no charger? That's ridiculous considering the home dock comes w/ a charger for $10 less. I'm not 100% sold on that yet as taking the case on and off might be a PITA. Not to mention a phone running GPS and getting burned alive in the AZ sun's probably not the best thing to do for a battery.









Rooted, debinged, lagfixed, and played angry birds like a champ. GPS off by about 10 meters and takes a little long to lock. But I wouldn't call that broke by any means. As it stands, it's faster to load pages than the DROID 2. Can't wait to get this thing on Froyo.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


Odd thing is, I just did it again, and it put the AT&T bloatware back, and all of the folders on my SD card (internal) are still there, but it has the correct (Eclair) kernel.

I know I was in the Download Mode before, but I'm just glad it worked right this time. Now, to see how SREv1.3.1c works.











Yeah, internal SD is the only folder (I believe) that doesn't get wiped on a flash. How'd SRE work for you? What base did you use (JF6, JH2, JH3, JH7). Seems like JH7 is the hardest to get working so far (also the newest), but seems to have real gps improvements.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


So apparently they don't all have crazy blue tints. I've seen only 2 out of 6 Fascinates w/ the wicked blue background. I also spent a long time reading on both the Fascinate and the DROID 2. Surprise, surprise, I found it easier on the Fascinate. Despite having somewhat blurry text, the better contrast seems to make the colors lay "flat" if you will. The DROID 2's backgrounds kind of 3D'd and I found this more distracting than the SAMOLED's funny text.

So I went ahead and used my worry free guarantee to move up to the Fascinate. This essentially means I'm locked into the Fascinate and cannot return or exchange the device.

After 5 days, I do not regret that decision. It's easily the best phone on Verizon IMO. So after nearly 1.5 years of buying and returning every smartphone they had, I've finally found one that satisfies.

Oh, and I went w/ the high gloss case in black. It feels great, doesn't add much bulk, and doesn't collect dust like a typical silicon case would. Still puzzled that a little bit of plastic goes for $20.









Also, car dock for $40 and no charger? That's ridiculous considering the home dock comes w/ a charger for $10 less. I'm not 100% sold on that yet as taking the case on and off might be a PITA. Not to mention a phone running GPS and getting burned alive in the AZ sun's probably not the best thing to do for a battery.









Rooted, debinged, lagfixed, and played angry birds like a champ. GPS off by about 10 meters and takes a little long to lock. But I wouldn't call that broke by any means. As it stands, it's faster to load pages than the DROID 2. Can't wait to get this thing on Froyo.


Welcome to the club







. Yeah, tinting definitely seems a little random.

I don't have a car dock yet, but I think I'll go for a generic one for like $10 on ebay.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Yeah, internal SD is the only folder (I believe) that doesn't get wiped on a flash. How'd SRE work for you? What base did you use (JF6, JH2, JH3, JH7). Seems like JH7 is the hardest to get working so far (also the newest), but seems to have real gps improvements.

Using JF6. Not too familiar with how to update to the others.

Where would I get those files? ( I have tried, but with little success.)
What app would I use then to put said files on my phone? (ROM Manager?)
Would I have to basically Odin One Click to JF6, then perhaps use ROM Manager to put one of the newer ROM's on, then do the SRE again?
For now, until I get a better understanding/tools to change to different bases, this is running sweet as all hell for me! It's fast as heck, and I never did a lagfix. In fact, I have a question about that:

I didn't like the SL4A, so I put the RyanZA's lagfix v1+. I was going to do it, but instead checked my free space (through the OCLF app), and saw I had 1.6GB out of 1.9GB or so. The thing seems snappy as hell.

On a whim, I decided to to the One Click Lag Fix, and set the size for 1.3GB or so, and when it was done, it told me I had some 400MB or so. So I undid the Lag Fix, and got my 1.6GB free back.

I don't understand much what the Lag Fix does, so if someone could explain it in layman's terms, that would be helpful!


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
Using JF6. Not too familiar with how to update to the others.

Where would I get those files? ( I have tried, but with little success.)
What app would I use then to put said files on my phone? (ROM Manager?)
Would I have to basically Odin One Click to JF6, then perhaps use ROM Manager to put one of the newer ROM's on, then do the SRE again?

No, you wouldn't use rom manager. You would find one of the threads [Stock]I897XXXX and in there, there is the rom, and odin (not one click) and you would use that to flash. It's slightly more complex, but only very slightly.

Quote:

For now, until I get a better understanding/tools to change to different bases, this is running sweet as all hell for me! It's fast as heck, and I never did a lagfix. In fact, I have a question about that:

I didn't like the SL4A, so I put the RyanZA's lagfix v1+. I was going to do it, but instead checked my free space (through the OCLF app), and saw I had 1.6GB out of 1.9GB or so. The thing seems snappy as hell.

On a whim, I decided to to the One Click Lag Fix, and set the size for 1.3GB or so, and when it was done, it told me I had some 400MB or so. So I undid the Lag Fix, and got my 1.6GB free back.

I don't understand much what the Lag Fix does, so if someone could explain it in layman's terms, that would be helpful!








All I know is, it gives us a different file system, and it fixes lag, lol.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
No, you wouldn't use rom manager. You would find one of the threads [Stock]I897XXXX and in there, there is the rom, and odin (not one click) and you would use that to flash. It's slightly more complex, but only very slightly.

All I know is, it gives us a different file system, and it fixes lag, lol.

Ahh, well as I said, I'm cool with the level of tweaking I am doing now while I learn. And apparently I need to learn, since I was a bit misinformed about my Lag Fix thing. According to Settings>SD Card and phone storage there is onlt 445MB available, and I guess that makes sense since I made a 1350MB partition size when doing the Lag Fix. According to OCLF, it says I have 1100MB or so out of the 1350MB. I think I'll leave it with the Lag fix for now and see if it seems any snappier.


----------



## Pheatton

Count me in. Verizon Fascinate, rooted, lagfixed, bloatware removed.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
Ahh, well as I said, I'm cool with the level of tweaking I am doing now while I learn. And apparently I need to learn, since I was a bit misinformed about my Lag Fix thing. According to Settings>SD Card and phone storage there is onlt 445MB available, and I guess that makes sense since I made a 1350MB partition size when doing the Lag Fix. According to OCLF, it says I have 1100MB or so out of the 1350MB. I think I'll leave it with the Lag fix for now and see if it seems any snappier.

YEah, I'm sticking with the original 1.3 for a few days. Appearantly, he's updating to 1.4 soon, with some more serious goodies, including deodexing and adblock support. He also mentioned he'll be doing a ton more tests to prevent another 1.3.x.y mishap, lol.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
YEah, I'm sticking with the original 1.3 for a few days. Appearantly, he's updating to 1.4 soon, with some more serious goodies, including deodexing and adblock support. He also mentioned he'll be doing a ton more tests to prevent another 1.3.x.y mishap, lol.

Yeah...I'll be sticking with 1.3.1c until a nicely tested 1.4 comes out. I did finally do the SL4A ext4 lag fix and this thing's quadrant score went from 959 to 2063. Plus, it's blazing fast!!!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Welcome to the club







. Yeah, tinting definitely seems a little random.

I don't have a car dock yet, but I think I'll go for a generic one for like $10 on ebay.

Thanks, yeah, I've finally found a home in the Fascinate.









Remember how I was *****ing about the screwed up colors? Well, it's nowhere near as bad on the white tints. That crazy blue tint threw everything off. I don't care if my display dies early or not, that's what insurance is for!

Yeah...I feel like a bit of a fool for picking up the $40 dock.







I mean, I don't use GPS ALL the time. When I do use it, I can just lay the thing in my lap anyway. It would stay quite a bit cooler there too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
I don't understand much what the Lag Fix does, so if someone could explain it in layman's terms, that would be helpful!









Wo/ the lag, newsrob (syncs w/ google reader) feels like I'm running on a bogged down Eris...on a good day. W/ the lagfix, even @ 500MB, speed is restored to DROID 2/X levels. Any program that depends on lots of aggregate info or many writes will tumble and fall wo/ the fix.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pheatton* 
Count me in. Verizon Fascinate, rooted, lagfixed, bloatware removed.

Yahahahah! Poor Incredible...


----------



## Spct

Need quick help.

My wife just got the Galaxy Fascinate. She has had it for 3 days. She is on a trip and has her USB cable and a laptop. How does she upload the photo's to her laptop?

Thanks guys.

Spct


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spct* 
Need quick help.

My wife just got the Galaxy Fascinate. She has had it for 3 days. She is on a trip and has her USB cable and a laptop. How does she upload the photo's to her laptop?

Thanks guys.

Spct

Mount the phone (so she can see the files on the internal SD card) and pictures are in folder DCIM->Camera


----------



## Spct

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Mount the phone (so she can see the files on the internal SD card) and pictures are in folder DCIM->Camera

Mount the phone... ?

usb to comp, click computer, open the usb drive and find the file u mentioned?

Thanks


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spct* 
Mount the phone... ?

usb to comp, click computer, open the usb drive and find the file u mentioned?

Thanks

Yeah. I guess it depends on your settings, I have mine so it doesn't make the phone readable automatically, as that is annoying when I lose the ability to read it from my phone. I have to pull down the bar and tell it to allow transfer, I forgot it didn't come that way stock.

So yeah, as long as she can read the internal SD card on the computer, it's the DCIM folder, then Camera.

Demented: I see your excited about something, perhaps a week off or so?


----------



## Jodiuh

That's how it comes on the Fascinate. Meaning, you have to drag the bar down and then select the option to mount, thus making it a removable storage device on your pc.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Yeah. I guess it depends on your settings, I have mine so it doesn't make the phone readable automatically, as that is annoying when I lose the ability to read it from my phone. I have to pull down the bar and tell it to allow transfer, I forgot it didn't come that way stock.

So yeah, as long as she can read the internal SD card on the computer, it's the DCIM folder, then Camera.

Demented: I see your excited about something, perhaps a week off or so?










Yeah, I'm glued to that thread on xda-forums!


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
Yahahahah! Poor Incredible...









Dont get me wrong, the Incredible is a great phone. It has 2.2 now and Flash but Im a phone whore... Gotta have the latest and greatest.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
Yeah, I'm glued to that thread on xda-forums!









haha, it'd be easier if the thing didn't grow 15 pages on a slow day. Still, I try and keep up with it.

For those who use SRE, the dev just posted something interesting

Quote:

GPS in 2.0 is ******ed awesomeness

so ******ed fast its awesome


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
haha, it'd be easier if the thing didn't grow 15 pages on a slow day. Still, I try and keep up with it.

For those who use SRE, the dev just posted something interesting










Yeah, I am very hopeful for SRE 2.0. My phone is running great right now with my current setup, and did a battery test today, unplugging it (fully charged) at 4am when I got up, and it's down to 8% now. That's not too bad, especially considering I hadn't fully configured Juice Defender the way i wanted it. I think tomorrow will be another battery test day.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


haha, it'd be easier if the thing didn't grow 15 pages on a slow day. Still, I try and keep up with it.

For those who use SRE, the dev just posted something interesting











yesss SRE rules. i am using 1.2.1a still and it's awesome. gps worked great today, even with this older build.


----------



## shaolin95

Woot...sing me up please I love my Captivate!
SRE v1.3.1c OCed to 1.2GHZ and lag fix 4


----------



## shnur

Thinking of getting one when it arrives to Canada; just a question; is it possible to remove the little color-full squares behind each applications that Samsung decides to put in randomly...?


----------



## ignite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Thinking of getting one when it arrives to Canada; just a question; is it possible to remove the little color-full squares behind each applications that Samsung decides to put in randomly...?


You can change the look or the App Drawer or just use another Launcher which many people do.

The two most popular ones are:

Launcher Pro - http://www.appbrain.com/app/com.fede.launcher
ADW.Launcher - http://www.appbrain.com/app/org.adw.launcher


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shnur*


Thinking of getting one when it arrives to Canada; just a question; is it possible to remove the little color-full squares behind each applications that Samsung decides to put in randomly...?


Yes, change the launcher, or there is a mod that does it as well in the stock launcher, but it requires root.


----------



## shnur

Ok! Thanks a lot for the quick answers; I am yet to be completely sure of my decision; but I'm leaning towards this instead of the iPhone 4. 
Now just need a reason to move away from BlackBerry...


----------



## E_man

Anyone tried this?

Different keyboards for portrait and landscape. Just installed, works pretty good. Not perfect, but not bad. I didn't like swype in landscape as much, so I have swiftkey for landscape, and swype for portrait


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *E_man*   Anyone tried this?

Different keyboards for portrait and landscape. Just installed, works pretty good. Not perfect, but not bad. I didn't like swype in landscape as much, so I have swiftkey for landscape, and swype for portrait







  
Niceeee. That's cool. Yeah Swype is a bit much in landscape, more distance to travel. Actually I've orientation locked my phone to portrait only, don't like landscape too much. Youtube and videos still play in landscape though. Hmm, orientation widget would be cool, wonder if they have one [/note for later]

I'm going to buy this cell phone stand soon, unless my research finds something better.    Thermaltake Luxa2 H2
This looks really good tho from what I've seen so far. It has a silicone pad that can hold your phone, can be any surface type, plastic, metal, glass, wood, just as long as it's flat. I'm wondering how much force it will take to knock it off the pad. Should be great for when I'm at work and putting on my desk.










edit: ew, nevermind this review says it's terribad http://www.ilounge.com/index.php/rev...ne-ipod-touch/


----------



## E_man

Lol

Not as nice, but I have one of these. $1 shipped, and nice for a desk or something

Also, voodoo lagfix is out for our phones! I'm backing up to flash now. Unlike other lag fixs, it doesn't mount a virtual file system to the samsung file system, it actually converts the entire thing over to ext4. This should keep me occupied till SRE 2.0.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Lol

Not as nice, but I have one of these. $1 shipped, and nice for a desk or something

Also, voodoo lagfix is out for our phones! I'm backing up to flash now. Unlike other lag fixs, it doesn't mount a virtual file system to the samsung file system, it actually converts the entire thing over to ext4. This should keep me occupied till SRE 2.0.

DG has an SRE 2 beta with the voodoo lagfix and kernel. I'm waiting until my next days off to see how it has gone with the eary adopters...just thought you would want to know...


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
DG has an SRE 2 beta with the voodoo lagfix and kernel. I'm waiting until my next days off to see how it has gone with the eary adopters...just thought you would want to know...









Thanks for the update, was just reading through the voodoo thread before I caught up on SRE. Just flashed the beta. GPS is worse than usual, but it might be because I'm on JH3, and it's really built for JH7


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Thanks for the update, was just reading through the voodoo thread before I caught up on SRE. Just flashed the beta. GPS is worse than usual, but it might be because I'm on JH3, and it's really built for JH7









Yeah, when I do go to SRE 2, I'm gonna flash to JH7 first. Right now, I'm still loving my SRE 1.3.1c.


----------



## t3lancer2006

Samsung Fascinate is selling for just 1 cent on amazon.com with a 2 year contract at Verizon.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

oh man SRE2 with new lag fix. sweeeeet, DG is a great dev


----------



## E_man

Anyone with SRE2.0, do you get sound from your headphones? I don't, and several people on the thread don't either.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

okay, now this looks like a cool stand http://gogostand.com/

foldable stand that can fit in your wallet


----------



## LarsMarkelson

alright, pulled the trigger on a luxa2 h1. which has great reviews all around.

$28 with free shipping from newegg http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16875992070


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Anyone with SRE2.0, do you get sound from your headphones? I don't, and several people on the thread don't either.









Well, I'll be doing SRE 2b7 within the hour and will test and see.

EDIT: Both headphones with mic (stock ones that came with phone) and non-mic headphones work fine for me!


----------



## Tehwall

So last night I had my phone off, everything off 3g, wifi, when I went to sleep the battery was at about 80%, then it wouldn't turn on at all. I plugged in the charger, and it was down to 1%. After it booted up, I opened JuicePlotter, and from the time it was at 80% to the time it was at 1% was blank. What could be causing the battery to drain this much, or cause the operating system to read the battery wrong?


----------



## tdesbien31

Sorry im a new guys, what is SRE 2.0 and what does it do exactlly?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tdesbien31* 
Sorry im a new guys, what is SRE 2.0 and what does it do exactlly?

Sit back and do some reading. It's mainly about his current Final version 1.3.1c, but at page 361 he links to a public beta of SRE2.0.

Short Story: It's a custom ROM for the Captivate that removes bloatware, does/contains lagfixes, adds more functionality, and just makes it better.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
Well, I'll be doing SRE 2b7 within the hour and will test and see.

EDIT: Both headphones with mic (stock ones that came with phone) and non-mic headphones work fine for me!

Ah, I'm on beta 6, just saw 7. I'll try it. Yeah, 6, all my headphones without mics, no go, all with mics worked fine, but my good headphones are micless, lol.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tehwall* 
So last night I had my phone off, everything off 3g, wifi, when I went to sleep the battery was at about 80%, then it wouldn't turn on at all. I plugged in the charger, and it was down to 1%. After it booted up, I opened JuicePlotter, and from the time it was at 80% to the time it was at 1% was blank. What could be causing the battery to drain this much, or cause the operating system to read the battery wrong?

That's wierd. I'm assuming you charged by now, but next time that happened, turn your phone completely off, and plug it in. See what that battery indicator says, seems to be much more accurate.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tdesbien31* 
Sorry im a new guys, what is SRE 2.0 and what does it do exactlly?

It's a compilation of a ton of great software for our phone that allows for a lot of things like sideloading, easy lagfix, etc, all in a very easy to apply package.

Link


----------



## tdesbien31

Quote:

It's a compilation of a ton of great software for our phone that allows for a lot of things like sideloading, easy lagfix, etc, all in a very easy to apply package.

Link[/URL
Great, thanks for the info

My question is ive already done THIS, so what do i need to do to try this new SRE update? just run the update over it, or do i need to do something before i just run this SRE update?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tdesbien31* 
Great, thanks for the info

My question is ive already done THIS, so what do i need to do to try this new SRE update? just run the update over it, or do i need to do something before i just run this SRE update?

Best to flash to stock first using Odin One Click, then download ClockworkROM Manager from the market, and install the SRE using that.


----------



## torquejunky

Hey my Captivate and I never made it on the list









Thanks for all the good info in this thread BTW, I'm now running SRE 1.3.1c, zooming along. I think I'll wait for 2.0 to be finalized before flashing again.


----------



## E_man

^Oddly enough, I find 2b7 to be more stable than 1.3.x.y ever was. The whole 1.3 line didn't work well for me, the beta two seems to work at least as well as 1.2.1


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
^Oddly enough, I find 2b7 to be more stable than 1.3.x.y ever was. The whole 1.3 line didn't work well for me, the beta two seems to work at least as well as 1.2.1

I agree wholeheartedly! Been on SREv2b7 for a couple of days now, and loving the snappy response. Haven't had any issues, so far, and can't wait for a final build to be released.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *torquejunky* 
Hey my Captivate and I never made it on the list









Thanks for all the good info in this thread BTW, I'm now running SRE 1.3.1c, zooming along. I think I'll wait for 2.0 to be finalized before flashing again.

Sorry about that! Added now. Welcome to the club


----------



## torquejunky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
^Oddly enough, I find 2b7 to be more stable than 1.3.x.y ever was. The whole 1.3 line didn't work well for me, the beta two seems to work at least as well as 1.2.1


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
I agree wholeheartedly! Been on SREv2b7 for a couple of days now, and loving the snappy response. Haven't had any issues, so far, and can't wait for a final build to be released.

Well then, I'll have to give the beta a try today









Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
Sorry about that! Added now. Welcome to the club


----------



## torquejunky

HAAAALP:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...23#post8202323

ETA
never mind I kept messing with unplugging and re-plugging removing the battery etc and even though the PC still gave me that error I got Odin to recognize it, flashing now


----------



## E_man

SRE 2 is out, with a new name to go with it's full on rom status

Cognition


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
SRE 2 is out, with a new name to go with it's full on rom status

Cognition


















Hmmm, so I haven't changed my firmware for awhile. So I need to go to JH7 first right?


----------



## E_man

Here's the steps I took

Flash to JF6 with odin 1 click
Flash to SRE 1.3 (this provides root+rom manager, you can just root and download rom manager if you want, but SRE 1.3 is one step)
Use rom manager to flash Cognition. Cognition has JH7 built in, so no need to worry about that first


----------



## Demented

Coming from SREv2B7 all I did was:

Flash to stock via Odin One Click
Use Clockwork Recovery Mode to "install zip from sdcard"
Browsed to Cognition.zip that I had put on my SD card
Let it do it's magic!

This is the best ROM so far! GPS works pretty slick, though I'm gonna take a good long walk on my days off to test it more thoroughly; the speed is snappy as hell, especially having no overclock, and it's just al around cool.

I am a happy Captivate Owner.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


Flash to stock via Odin One Click
Use Clockwork Recovery Mode to "install zip from sdcard"
Browsed to Cognition.zip that I had put on my SD card
Let it do it's magic![


But you have to root and add clockwork mod between 1 and 2


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


But you have to root and add clockwork mod between 1 and 2










Well, I didn't. I swear, as I stated I had SREv2b7voodoo installed. Flashed to stock using odin one click, after that, rebooted into clockwork recovery and installed zip from sdcard (cognition), when it came up, I fixed permissions in Clockwork ROM manager, and rebooted again, then doing my TiBu restore. Been working fine.

Having already had SREv2b7voodoo on there, the clockwork recovery I made before was there, so that's how your able to get into clockwork recovery without root. You'll get the normal recovery screen, reinstall packages, it will reboot to the normal recovery again, and this time when you do reinstall packages, it will reboot into Clockwork Recovery.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


Well, I didn't. I swear, as I stated I had SREv2b7voodoo installed. Flashed to stock using odin one click, after that, rebooted into clockwork recovery and installed zip from sdcard (cognition), when it came up, I fixed permissions in Clockwork ROM manager, and rebooted again, then doing my TiBu restore. Been working fine.

Having already had SREv2b7voodoo on there, the clockwork recovery I made before was there, so that's how your able to get into clockwork recovery without root. You'll get the normal recovery screen, reinstall packages, it will reboot to the normal recovery again, and this time when you do reinstall packages, it will reboot into Clockwork Recovery.


Ah, so you did it before step one, but still, you have to root and install clockwork mod, at one point in the process or another







. And most people won't have that set up that way.


----------



## torquejunky

Had a feeling it would be today, well technically yesterday now. I saw where the other thread was closed in anticipation.

Of course I would see this right before I had planned on going to bed....


----------



## LarsMarkelson

whoaaa

he just added HSUPA kernel. i think i may have to install this very soon. AHHH must go to sleep though. shoot

edit:










...

[x] WANT










on an unrelated note, i just set up my desktop at home again after taking my w3520 system into the office. running my oldschool 940be clocked at 3.5/2.5 NB and MAN! i forgot how fast this thing is. for everything but the super cpu intensive stuff it feels just as fast







pretty happy about that. hsupa cognition (SRE) really excited about that.


----------



## r34p3rex

Omg, HSUPA'd Cognition ROM = my dreams come true


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
whoaaa

he just added HSUPA kernel. i think i may have to install this very soon. AHHH must go to sleep though. shoot

Yeah, I saw that. Though I don't actually use the data connection all that often, so not sure how much it'll do. I don't like his download speed though, stupid att in my area only gives me mid to low 1mbps. Makes me jealous


----------



## LarsMarkelson

my phone is broken. i dropped it today and i guess something has come ajar. it will run but if you try to do almost anything it will freeze up. i can make calls and flash new roms on it though. still hoping that a flash of the latest SRE will fix things. doubt it, but maybe? hopefully att will replace.....


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
my phone is broken. i dropped it today and i guess something has come ajar. it will run but if you try to do almost anything it will freeze up. i can make calls and flash new roms on it though. still hoping that a flash of the latest SRE will fix things. doubt it, but maybe? hopefully att will replace.....

Wow bummer man. Sorry to hear that. Hope you can get of remedied without much cost/headache. And now a moment of silence.


----------



## jameschisholm

I purchased this : Case-mate Barely There for my Galaxy S. I recommend it for those who take care of their phones, but want decent protection.

I have found it to make the phone more sturdy and adds extra grip, with it's low-profile design it only makes the back of the phone thicker by 0.75mm-1mm, so it's still slim and stylish. 5/5.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameschisholm* 
I purchased this : Case-mate Barely There for my Galaxy S. I recommend it for those who take care of their phones, but want decent protection.

I have found it to make the phone more sturdy and adds extra grip, with it's low-profile design it only makes the back of the phone thicker by 0.75mm-1mm, so it's still slim and stylish. 5/5.

Nice looking case, but I'm happy with my BodyGlove one for $5 more. Picked it up at an AT&T store along with a 3pack of screen protectors.

http://www.wireless.att.com/cell-pho...el=prod4740317


----------



## E_man

Wow, I'm amazed. I've been doing my tracks runs to test gps with cognition. It was accurate to the lane of traffic, and ended in the exact parking spot. To say I've been amazed is an understatement. I'm not sure I ever even got a lock before. Certainly not in motion.


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


Nice looking case, but I'm happy with my BodyGlove one for $5 more. Picked it up at an AT&T store along with a 3pack of screen protectors.

http://www.wireless.att.com/cell-pho...el=prod4740317


So is that one a gel case? like soft? The reason I got the case-mate is because its made of Impact resistant flexible plastic, it feels strong, but is soft on surface.  Nice suggestion though of the Glove, but I've got the international version (T-mobile Vibrant) I think you guys call it, so I'm unsure mine is compatible.


----------



## r34p3rex

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Wow, I'm amazed. I've been doing my tracks runs to test gps with cognition. It was accurate to the lane of traffic, and ended in the exact parking spot. To say I've been amazed is an understatement. I'm not sure I ever even got a lock before. Certainly not in motion.

How long did it take you to get your first lock? I had mine going for 5 minutes before I gave up (no lock). This is with Cognition


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*


So is that one a gel case? like soft? The reason I got the case-mate is because its made of Impact resistant flexible plastic, it feels strong, but is soft on surface. Nice suggestion though of the Glove, but I've got the international version (T-mobile Vibrant) I think you guys call it, so I'm unsure mine is compatible.


Well it's flexible. It comes off and on very easily, yet provides some nice grip and added depth, though not too much as to be bulky.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Wow, I'm amazed. I've been doing my tracks runs to test gps with cognition. It was accurate to the lane of traffic, and ended in the exact parking spot. To say I've been amazed is an understatement. I'm not sure I ever even got a lock before. Certainly not in motion.

no idea how you are testing that?


----------



## Demented

Cognition v2.1 is LIVE! Preparing my phone right now.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


How long did it take you to get your first lock? I had mine going for 5 minutes before I gave up (no lock). This is with Cognition


It varies, anywhere from ~30 seconds to 2 minutes. The longest I had to wait for a lock was right until my screen timeout happened, which is set to two minutes. I'm stunned by it to be honest.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


no idea how you are testing that?


It's called MyTracks. It will actually record your location as time goes by, so you can see how accurate it is. I'm working out how to export it, buy I'd try it out. I'm quite happy with GPS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


Cognition v2.1 is LIVE! Preparing my phone right now.










Interesting. Not sure I want to flash it. With my luck, it'd screw my gps


----------



## jameschisholm

btw my fone is the Vibrant/International version if you wanna change that OP







I'm in list already.

and noooooooooooooo 2.2 froyo official delayed


----------



## jameschisholm

I think i need help. I can't get any youtube video to load on my galaxy s at all!, they say loading video, but it never loads it. It used to do, but not anymore. any ideas?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

youtube app is buggy ime. try jetvd


----------



## jameschisholm

lol its now just started workin fine.


----------



## E_man

I like tubemate for youtube. Lets you watch them in your app, or lets you download the movies and watch them offline on any video player app.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
I like tubemate for youtube. Lets you watch them in your app, or lets you download the movies and watch them offline on any video player app.

Dang. I wish my phone was working so I could download this and tell you how much JetVD is better/applaud the recommendation


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
Dang. I wish my phone was working so I could download this and tell you how much JetVD is better/applaud the recommendation









What happened to your phone?

If I didn't have a paper due in an hour and a half, I'd download JetVD right now. I'll try it after I'm done, compare the two.

Edit: Cannot find it in market nor appbrain nor androlib. Searched both JetVD and Jet VD. How should I spell it?


----------



## Tehwall

How's the battery life in Cognition/SRE 2.1 compared to stock? Seems it'd lower my battery life.


----------



## ignite

Wow, so on Wednesday when JH7 came out, I updated my phone. During the download, I had to cancel it as my connection was pretty bad in the office. When I resumed it later, the phone assumed the download was complete and automatically attempted to apply the incomplete FW update. The phone was completely bricked (happened to quite a few people - if the download doesn't finish - when you continue it will brick the phone). I mean bricked as in no power what-so-ever.

So in the past 3 days I have been through 3 new Captivates. On each one of them the GPS does not work at all. On my current phone, I view 10-13 satellites with a dBz of 42.0 to 12.0 but the phone won't actually use and lock onto a single satellite. Basically, my GPS is completely useless.

I'm actually thinking of moving over to an iPhone [although I really prefer not to, the Captivate is an amazing phone... and there is no way to JB at the moment as new iPhone 4s ship with 4.1] since I would want to have a functional GPS on my phone.

The most annoying part of it, the phone that got bricked from the OTA update worked perfectly - GPS and all...


----------



## E_man

Wow, that sucks. If you want, another option for a switch would be the HTC Aria. Android phone 3.2" screen I think. Rooted, and I'm pretty sure CM compatible. However, I recommend playing around xda, things like cognition seem to help a fair amount of people.

Tehwall, I'm still running 2.0. Not wanting to risk my gps (working perfectly for the first time since I got it) until something I really want comes out. 2.1...meh, doesn't do anything over 2.0 that excites me.


----------



## ignite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Wow, that sucks. If you want, another option for a switch would be the HTC Aria. Android phone 3.2" screen I think. Rooted, and I'm pretty sure CM compatible. However, I recommend playing around xda, things like cognition seem to help a fair amount of people.

Tehwall, I'm still running 2.0. Not wanting to risk my gps (working perfectly for the first time since I got it) until something I really want comes out. 2.1...meh, doesn't do anything over 2.0 that excites me.


Aria is way too small for me. I love the Captivate, but no GPS... Issue is also I have 2 more days until my 30days are up and don't have much time to try out a bunch of mods. My phone bricked with less than a week left to exchange, ugh...

I still don't understand why it has 12 satellites in view, but won't use any of them...


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Wow, that sucks. If you want, another option for a switch would be the HTC Aria. Android phone 3.2" screen I think. Rooted, and I'm pretty sure CM compatible. However, I recommend playing around xda, things like cognition seem to help a fair amount of people.

Tehwall, I'm still running 2.0. Not wanting to risk my gps (working perfectly for the first time since I got it) until something I really want comes out. 2.1...meh, doesn't do anything over 2.0 that excites me.


How would you compare your current battery life compared to stock?


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ignite*


Aria is way too small for me. I love the Captivate, but no GPS... Issue is also I have 2 more days until my 30days are up and don't have much time to try out a bunch of mods. My phone bricked with less than a week left to exchange, ugh...

I still don't understand why it has 12 satellites in view, but won't use any of them...


I'd still say, flash cognition. One rom, and it could save your bacon.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tehwall*


How would you compare your current battery life compared to stock?


Pretty comparable. No OC, no UV, I get about 14hours with it. At least, on the rare occasion I remember to charge it the night before, lol. Usually, I start the day with about 30%, charge it in my car on the way to and from school, charge it on AC for about an hour, and I don't have any problems.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


What happened to your phone?

If I didn't have a paper due in an hour and a half, I'd download JetVD right now. I'll try it after I'm done, compare the two.

Edit: Cannot find it in market nor appbrain nor androlib. Searched both JetVD and Jet VD. How should I spell it?


dropped from desk, now takes super long to start up, will run for a while unless you do anything more than call, then freezes and req battery pull to start up again. tried reinstalling diff roms, same problem







hoping to call and get refurb.

http://www.cyrket.com/p/android/com.jetaudio.android/ jetvd btw. i like it but you cant do things like view all this user's videos.


----------



## E_man

That sucks! Anyway, looks like the devs might have removed it from the market. Even the barcode at your link doesn't work


----------



## LarsMarkelson

whoa. weird! it was a free app, maybe they are adding a bunch of features and making it pay.


----------



## qTAP

when will the froyo come out....


----------



## quakermaas

Just got my I9000 2 weeks ago, running Froyo(leaked beta, so far so good) with lagfix & Root.
lovin it








The graph is Quadrant benchmark.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *qTAP* 
when will the froyo come out....









Nobodies really sure. Some Samsung reps say end of november, some say as early as end of september.


----------



## Jodiuh

I'm so lonely with my fascinate. :_(


----------



## jameschisholm

A page or so ago, I posted official news from GSM Arena, the official Froyo 2.2 release has been delayed to October sometime.

http://www.overclock.net/mobile-phon...l#post10793471


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quakermaas* 
Just got my I9000 2 weeks ago, running Froyo(leaked beta, so far so good) with lagfix & Root.
lovin it








The graph is Quadrant benchmark.










So what have you found that's new in Froyo, and how has it improved the Galaxy S?


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameschisholm* 
So what have you found that's new in Froyo, and how has it improved the Galaxy S?

Days after samsung spain announced that, samsung UK announced a different (much closer, but I forget when) date. Seems like we can expect wildly different times for these, or some branches are more optimistic/pessimistic than others.

Edit: Cognition 2.1.2 is out. Might risk my perfect 2.0 gps for this. Supposedly, it's got a better gps fix anyway, plus optional overclock/undervolt (not enabled by default, so safe), a new rom manager, etc.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=786532


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameschisholm* 
So what have you found that's new in Froyo, and how has it improved the Galaxy S?

I flashed my phone within 4 days of getting it, I havent used 2.1 much at all.
Had the G1 with cyanogenmod 6 (2.2) before the SGS

The SGS with (2.1) had wifi and USB tethering anyway, but I did want flash player 10.1 and Apps to USB.
It is reported that there is a good performance boost with 2.2, but I honestly couldn't tell you as I didn't use 2.1 long enough to notice the difference and the SGS being a fast phone already.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameschisholm* 
btw my fone is the Vibrant/International version if you wanna change that OP







I'm in list already.

and noooooooooooooo 2.2 froyo official delayed

done!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quakermaas* 
Just got my I9000 2 weeks ago, running Froyo(leaked beta, so far so good) with lagfix & Root.
lovin it









Added!


----------



## LarsMarkelson

What sites do you guys like for general Android news?


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
What sites do you guys like for general Android news?

I subscribe to xda-all android, android central (great podcast as well), phandroid, and android and me. The last two I'll probably cut they rarely bring any breaking news to the table.

I'll also am trying out pocket now. But of android news, and keeps me up to date with things like wp7, iOs, and others.

By the way, first post using tapatalk







.

Sent from my phone. Ignore the typos.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

TY E_man


----------



## jameschisholm

Well it seems I'm hearing great things from Froyo, I wants it now, but officially haha.


----------



## ignite

Update for my phone:

As I was going to return my Captivate yesterday, I did a GSM reset on the phone to fully wipe it. Right as I pull up to the AT&T store I check Google Maps again so I don't look like a fool telling them GPS is broken. Within 2 seconds it located me exactly where I was.

Since then I have been getting 6-12 satellites in views and locks from 4-6+ satellites (outdoors of course)! I just hope it doesn't degrade as some have been reporting with their brand new phones.


----------



## Tehwall

GPS hasn't worked for me on both of my Captivates. I had one didn't work no matter what configurations I tried, didn't even detect a single satallite, then I bricked it and got a new phone. After tweaking it i get 2-3 satallies, but I won't lock on.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tehwall* 
GPS hasn't worked for me on both of my Captivates. I had one didn't work no matter what configurations I tried, didn't even detect a single satallite, then I bricked it and got a new phone. After tweaking it i get 2-3 satallies, but I won't lock on.

Check out the Cognition ROM from designgears over on the XDA-developers forum. I have been using different versions of Cognition (even when it was called SRE), and 2.1.5 by far has been the best version. I was actually able to get a lock on 6 satellites in less than 30 seconds from inside my apartment.

Overall, this ROM has been great for battery life as well. I'm coming up on 16 hours on a single full charge. It also has the voodoo lagfix, which is an ext4 partition lagfix that makes the phone snappy as hell! The thread is pretty long, but there are some solid GPS settings suggestions that you can try as well to more fine tune your phone.

This does require rooting your phone, so I'm not sure if you're comfortable with that.


----------



## Tehwall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


Check out the Cognition ROM from designgears over on the XDA-developers forum. I have been using different versions of Cognition (even when it was called SRE), and 2.1.5 by far has been the best version. I was actually able to get a lock on 6 satellites in less than 30 seconds from inside my apartment.

Overall, this ROM has been great for battery life as well. I'm coming up on 16 hours on a single full charge. It also has the voodoo lagfix, which is an ext4 partition lagfix that makes the phone snappy as hell! The thread is pretty long, but there are some solid GPS settings suggestions that you can try as well to more fine tune your phone.

This does require rooting your phone, so I'm not sure if you're comfortable with that.


I'm running 2.1.4, 2.1.5 didn't update right for me. I've tried all of the suggestions from pages 195-230, they helped, now I actually see 2 or 3 satellites, but thats the max I'm able to see and it won't lock on. This is standing outside not moving.


----------



## ignite

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tehwall*


I'm running 2.1.4, 2.1.5 didn't update right for me. I've tried all of the suggestions from pages 195-230, they helped, now I actually see 2 or 3 satellites, but thats the max I'm able to see and it won't lock on. This is standing outside not moving.


A GSM reset did help quite a few people over at Androidforums - myself included.

It is a dialer code reset - *2767*3855# - in the dialer (Warning: It does not ask for a confirmation - once you type in the dialer code it will automatically proceed with the GSM reset).

Does it work for everyone? I don't think so. It didn't even work for me the first reset. When I reset it before I was going to return the phone, that's when it started to work. Yesterday on my way home from work, I had 6/8 satellite locks within seconds.


----------



## jameschisholm

http://www.techwatch.co.uk/2010/09/2...k-on-t-mobile/

whoop lil bit of news


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameschisholm* 
http://www.techwatch.co.uk/2010/09/2...k-on-t-mobile/

whoop lil bit of news

I sadly don't see it. There is exactly 32 hours and 14 minutes till the end of the week, and not a single leek in sight? Hmmmm...


----------



## jameschisholm

apparently if you run kies in test mode or something through some registry edit, you can get the leak or something.


----------



## jameschisholm

is this froyo?


----------



## E_man

JM1 isn't froyo. There is a test build for the i9000 for froyo, but JM1 is the stock build iirc. Froyo is JPC.


----------



## jameschisholm

Funny thing, I can't install any updates because I get this error :

MSC.Thunder.FirmwareUpdate has stopped working.

any ideas?


----------



## Chilly

Just got back from the Bell store at a mall today, currently rollin' with a Galaxy S Vibrant







Rogers is taking too long


----------



## E_man

Vibrant users, you might want to read this. Don't use Kies I guess

http://www.androidcentral.com/samsun...ont-install-it


----------



## jameschisholm

So am I right in thinking "OTA" is over the air? as in one day I will get a message saying a new version of android is available do you wish to install it? through my phone itself?

Kies is still fine for backups and stuff I guess then. To be honest its the first time I've used Kies since having the phone for a month.


----------



## whitesedan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
Check out the Cognition ROM from designgears over on the XDA-developers forum. I have been using different versions of Cognition (even when it was called SRE), and 2.1.5 by far has been the best version. I was actually able to get a lock on 6 satellites in less than 30 seconds from inside my apartment.

Overall, this ROM has been great for battery life as well. I'm coming up on 16 hours on a single full charge. It also has the voodoo lagfix, which is an ext4 partition lagfix that makes the phone snappy as hell! The thread is pretty long, but there are some solid GPS settings suggestions that you can try as well to more fine tune your phone.

This does require rooting your phone, so I'm not sure if you're comfortable with that.

I can second thar cognition is a great rom for the captivate. Its fast and GPS is working well.

Only downside to the GPS fix, when I go 20mph, it shows I'm at 40+MPH in all my navigation apps.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897


----------



## Demented

Designgears on XDA has released a new version of Cognition! This time in three flavors! What version will you choose!

Check it out!


----------



## stumped

I've got me a vibrant now. I'm running an OC/UV kernel w/ colorfix, but not OCing the phone (i'm using it for the new optimizations). I'm also not running lagfix.

I like a lot of the phone, i don't use GPS so that's a non-issue for me (but i'm currently working on getting it working).


----------



## jameschisholm

Has anyone been looking at the


HTC Desire HD





much?

I'm impressed by it, but theres 2 things that let it down, No Gorilla Glass, Not Super AMOLED.


----------



## E_man

Yeah, it looks pretty good, minus the no US 3G bands. It'll be beastly fast, at least as fast as our phones, quite possible faster, and more ram. Depending on the hacking community, it could be awesome.


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameschisholm* 
Has anyone been looking at the HTC Desire HD much?

I'm impressed by it, but theres 2 things that let it down, No Gorilla Glass, Not Super AMOLED.

super amoled (and i think maybe amoled) is actually made currently by only samsung (they are the only ones to have a super amoled fab building). I think this is why HTC is changing the phones that have AMOLED screens to SLCD because samsung has control over the AMOLED market.

Honestly, the biggest let down is that it's not even for the US.


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stumped* 
super amoled (and i think maybe amoled) is actually made currently by only samsung (they are the only ones to have a super amoled fab building). I think this is why HTC is changing the phones that have AMOLED screens to SLCD because samsung has control over the AMOLED market.

Honestly, the biggest let down is that it's not even for the US.

AMOLED and Super AMOLED is made by Samsung, HTC is going with SLCD because of major shortages from Samsung not being able to deliver enough AMOLED screens to HTC and other companies.


----------



## jameschisholm

Has anyone encountered the "msc.thunder.firmware update has stopped working error" under Kies? Any way to fix it? Asking because I have no other way to officially get the latest firmware updates..


----------



## E_man

I thought the firmware updates on kies were pulled? Especially since they weren't official. XDA?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Why can't HTC source from the place Apple gets their screens? Apple iPhone4 screens are purrrrrrrrty. Ofc they are higher resolution, but I'm sure they could make the same kind of thing with the WVGA res.


----------



## E_man

Look what I just found. Of to play







. Looks like it's DG at it again. Got to go over to XDA now

DG's thread


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
Why can't HTC source from the place Apple gets their screens? Apple iPhone4 screens are purrrrrrrrty. Ofc they are higher resolution, but I'm sure they could make the same kind of thing with the WVGA res.

Apple's iPhone 4 screens are from LG.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Look what I just found. Of to play







. Looks like it's DG at it again. Got to go over to XDA now

DG's thread


Yeah I saw that too! I just got my phone running great with Cog 2.1.6 w/Unhelpful's OC/UV kernel. So I'm gonna wait til they get a nice One Click Root or Clockwork flash, and a lagfix going for it. Then I'll be all over it!


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


Yeah I saw that too! I just got my phone running great with Cog 2.1.6 w/Unhelpful's OC/UV kernel. So I'm gonna wait til they get a nice One Click Root or Clockwork flash, and a lagfix going for it. Then I'll be all over it!


I'm still on 2.1.1 or something. The updates since then haven't made me want to go through the trouble of flashing, even if it's not that bad. If desktop visualizer didn't lose all it's info each flash, it might be a different story. Takes ~45minutes to get it reset up









But yeah, I'll probably wait for a cognition. I imagine...3pm tommorrow, unless he has more issues porting it.


----------



## jameschisholm

So do u think because samsung pulled the updates on kies thats why its erroring out? Also imo samsung make the best screens, just look at their tv's.


----------



## Ragsters

I just got my AT&T Samsung Captivate yesterday and I can not connect it to my computer. Are there any drivers that I need?


----------



## jameschisholm

Does it install/ find the drivers on Win 7 for you?, make sure on your phone>settings>about phone>usb settings>mass storage


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*


Does it install/ find the drivers on Win 7 for you?, make sure on your phone>settings>about phone>usb settings>mass storage


Yeah I just figured all that out. I got the computer to recognize the phone but I guess I need the drivers to be able to install media.


----------



## jameschisholm

Did you drag the top status/menu of the screen down, then press on the usb connection to mount it?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*


Did you drag the top status/menu of the screen down, then press on the usb connection to mount it?


Yes! I am transferring my music files to my phone as we speak. So what benefits do the drivers/software have over not using it?


----------



## jameschisholm

Well tbh Samsung Kies (Software ) is ok, but BUGGY as heck. So imo until that's sorted out properly, mass storage and the other connection types are the way to go. You can use Kies for backing up contacts though, and converting video if it works.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*


Well tbh Samsung Kies (Software ) is ok, but BUGGY as heck. So imo until that's sorted out properly, mass storage and the other connection types are the way to go. You can use Kies for backing up contacts though, and converting video if it works.


I don't have the drivers installed on my computer at all. For some reason I can't download it from Samsung's website. Is it necessary? Oh by the way, +rep


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ragsters*


Yes! I am transferring my music files to my phone as we speak. So what benefits do the drivers/software have over not using it?


the benefit of the drivers is the ability to use command line adb stuff. Also, a lot of the root stuff and stuff you can do after root requires you to have debugging enabled and when you have that enabled, you need the samsung drivers.


----------



## Ragsters

Now nothing is working. I try clicking on an application but there is telling me that the media files are scanning.

Edit: NVM it is good now!


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*


So do u think because samsung pulled the updates on kies thats why its erroring out? Also imo samsung make the best screens, just look at their tv's.


If you can't update, yeah, that's my guess why. Also, samsung makes good screens, but they don't make many, if any IPS panels, which is disappointing. They prefer the *VA panels, and *OLED.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


the benefit of the drivers is the ability to use command line adb stuff. Also, a lot of the root stuff and stuff you can do after root requires you to have debugging enabled and when you have that enabled, you need the samsung drivers.


This


----------



## stumped

also, there appears to be a froyo release for the captivate (not officially official, but official version).


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stumped* 
also, there appears to be a froyo release for the captivate (not officially official, but official version).

http://www.overclock.net/mobile-phon...l#post10880288


----------



## Silvos00

New to the phone, but a little lost on it still. I've seen a few ways to do it with apps, but is there a way to make .mp3s who up in the "ring tone" menu?


----------



## E_man

The way I do it:
Download an app called ringleader. When you try and apply a notification sound, select ringleader as the app to do it through. Ringleader will let you use tons of apps to find your ringtone. I'd download astro file manager as well, in order to easily find your files if they aren't picked up by apps such as your music player.


----------



## Silvos00

Will it also let me use my own .mp3?


----------



## E_man

Yeah. Just put an .mp3 on your phone (say, make a folder called ringtones), and then, when you select what app, you select ringleader. In ringleader, it will let you select how to find your ringtone. Select Astro, and astro will let you navigate to the /sdcard/ringtones folder. From there, select your ringtone, and go.

There are other ways, but that's how I do it. I like ringleader, because it combines all my ringtones into one place that I can change them all, and it gives you a ton of options on how to do it.


----------



## Reptar

I just got Froyo on my Captivate. Yum.


----------



## jameschisholm

I'm not sure I understand your Ringtone question. All I do is go to the Music Player on the phone, select a song and press the menu button, Set As, then choose which type of Tone I want the song to be assigned to, for example Voice call Ringtone.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameschisholm* 
I'm not sure I understand your Ringtone question. All I do is go to Music Player, select a song and press the menu button, Set As, then choose which type of Tone I want the song to be assigned to, for example Voice call Ringtone.

Wait I could do this without ant software?


----------



## jameschisholm

Do what?


----------



## E_man

For some reason, the android system doesn't seem to catch everything, so I prefer an app, but yeah, I guess you could do it without


----------



## stumped

I found out from eugene373 that he flashed the ATT JI6 build to the vibrant and the only thing is that Home/Back are reversed and the volume rocker is reversed. We'll have to see when it gets ported to the vibrant.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameschisholm* 
Do what?

Well I tried doing what you said but I don't see the option where to "set as".


----------



## Silvos00

Got everything working now, thanks







. However, when I have my own SD card inserted, it won't let me access the phone's sim card. Is this a glitch, or something?


----------



## ThisisGeorge

Vibrant here


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvos00* 
Got everything working now, thanks







. However, when I have my own SD card inserted, it won't let me access the phone's sim card. Is this a glitch, or something?

I don't have a separate SD, but haven't heard that issue before


----------



## Demented

Do you see that designgears already has Cognition 2.2 BETA(with Froyo) out?

I'm charging my phone and ready to try it out! I can't wait! I'm so psyched!


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
Do you see that designgears already has Cognition 2.2 BETA(with Froyo) out?

I'm charging my phone and ready to try it out! I can't wait! I'm so psyched!









Dang, sweet! I keep seeing people referring to faqs about cognition 2.2 specifically, but I can't find them, on dg's site, on in the thread. Got a link by any chance?

Edit: Nvm, found it

http://cognition.theidiotshideout.ne...d=5&artlang=en


----------



## Silvos00

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
I don't have a separate SD, but haven't heard that issue before

What happens is i can access the internal sd, but as soon as i put the external in it switches sort of disables the internal.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvos00* 
What happens is i can access the internal sd, but as soon as i put the external in it switches sort of disables the internal.

Strange. I'd look around for a solution. Iirc, external SD card is a folder within internal, but I don't remember where I heard that.


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ragsters*


Well I tried doing what you said but I don't see the option where to "set as".


You sure? I mean I just pick a song, it starts playing like normal, then I press the menu button on the left (vibrant international version) looks like 2 bars and a border around it, then just pick, set as.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*


You sure? I mean I just pick a song, it starts playing like normal, then I press the menu button on the left (vibrant international version) looks like 2 bars and a border around it, then just pick, set as.


My options are

Add to quick list, Via Bluetooth, Share music via, Add to playlist, settings and Details.


----------



## jameschisholm

on my phone set as is on the bottom left of them options :S, which version of the fone do you own? maybe a good idea to use that ringleader app then if you cant find it.

cud also try going into my files, finding the song you want and try it that way


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*


on my phone set as is on the bottom left of them options :S, which version of the fone do you own? maybe a good idea to use that ringleader app then if you cant find it.

cud also try going into my files, finding the song you want and try it that way


No go.


----------



## Silvos00

I tried Ringleader and it works fine. When you go to select your ring tone, select Android System. I copied all my music onto my SD card and it made them all show up for ring tones.


----------



## Silvos00

Surprisingly, googl has failed me on this matter, which I find shocking. Do these phones support micro-SDHC?


----------



## E_man

Well, froyo gps is disappointing. Mine wouldn't even get an approximate cell signal lock, much less a gps one.


----------



## E_man

Doh, meant to edit, not double post









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Silvos00* 
Surprisingly, googl has failed me on this matter, which I find shocking. Do these phones support micro-SDHC?

Yes. First hit on google

http://www.slashgear.com/samsung-gal...eview-2891746/

Quote:

there's also a microSD slot (for up to 32GB cards)
Which means SDHC


----------



## Silvos00

My Google is broken ._. All I got were links to people asking it, not answers x.x; Thanks a ton. Didn't know SDHC was just higher capacity, although I knew it could be higher.


----------



## E_man

Yeah, anything over 2GB or 4GB, I forget, is SDHC. Pretty sure it's 2gb is the limit for standard SD.


----------



## Jodiuh

Oh how I enjoy this device.


----------



## Tehwall

I'm running I897UCJF6 with Cognition 2.1.6 + Unhelpful's Kernal 1.6 + Voodoo lagfix. I overclocked and undervolted the device. The extra 200 MHz help with heavy applications like Google Earth and multitasking, and the battery life is slightly better. Here's my freq_volt_table, no problems since I set it up 3 days ago.


----------



## E_man

Been playing around with GPS. Totally retract my previous statement. It's pretty dead on with no non-samsung made "fixes". Makes me happy that they seem to be working it out. 2.2 is amazing, definitely feels more polished. There is a few weird things about it, but they feel more pre-production oops' than weird decisions.


----------



## Jodiuh

Do you guys have separate settings for brightness in the browser too? Its driving me nuts. There's even a separate setting in the video player!!


----------



## CrazyHeaven

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Been playing around with GPS. Totally retract my previous statement. It's pretty dead on with no non-samsung made "fixes". Makes me happy that they seem to be working it out. 2.2 is amazing, definitely feels more polished. There is a few weird things about it, but they feel more pre-production oops' than weird decisions.


Sorry I came in late and there is a lot of thread here to read...

So the GPS is working better with 2.2?


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
Do you guys have separate settings for brightness in the browser too? Its driving me nuts. There's even a separate setting in the video player!!

I like the seperate browser setting, I usually have it a tad brighter than the homescreens. My music app doesn't have a seperate brightness setting, but I was using AOSP player in 2.1, and Music Mod (built from AOSP player) in 2.2.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CrazyHeaven* 
Sorry I came in late and there is a lot of thread here to read...

So the GPS is working better with 2.2?

It seems like it is to me. It's as least as accurate for me without any fixes, as 2.1 was when I had a working fix on it.


----------



## ignite

If people are still having GPS issues - it was mentioned quite a bit - even by Samsung reps - to do a GSM Reset [full factory reset] using the dialer code. Prior to doing it, I had absolutely zero satellite locks - my GPS was worthless.

Now... this is my phone and how it works ever since I did the GSM reset 11 days ago










You Tube





_Disclaimer - Not everyone who did this had success with this 'fix'. I actually reset the phone twice before it started to work like this._


----------



## CrazyHeaven

It's not about the locks. I can easily get locks. I also have fast reboot which reboots everything. My question is more based on the accuracy of Samsung devices compares to HTC's. Try using something like cardio trainer and you'll get a idea of the problems with the gps.

I don't have a Evo on me to test the two side by side to see if maybe my area is the problem. The moment's gps wasn't any better.


----------



## E_man

my gps is fine even in motion. Can even tell when I change lanes


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
my gps is fine even in motion. Can even tell when I change lanes

This is the same for me too, although once in awhile the arrow would do 360 spins while I'm stopping at a red light


----------



## Pheatton

Anyone know how to link the ringtone volume and the notification volume. I would like to be able to just use the volume rocker and turn them both up and down.


----------



## Jodiuh

Hmm...Droid 2 had that feature, but I see the Fascinate does not. Maybe it's a Froyo feature. I'm really starting to miss that OS bump.









I really wish this device had ZERO verizon software, came unmolested and unbinged, and ran stock Android. Wouldn't it be awesome if updates worked like Windows? Oh, I can dream.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Hi guys,

Refurbished Captivate will be here on Monday









Looking forward to some Froyo Cognition action


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
Hi guys,

Refurbished Captivate will be here on Monday









Looking forward to some Froyo Cognition action









didn't know the new att based foroy cognition worked w/ the fascinate?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stumped* 
didn't know the new att based foroy cognition worked w/ the fascinate?

Does it? I have no idea......


----------



## stumped

just checked the cognition page, it's captivate only (at least the froyo is), which makes sense because the captivate is gsm radio and the fascinate is cdma radio.


----------



## Demented

Cognition 2.2b5.5 (Froyo) is AWESOME! DG even made a simple Odin flash for it; by far the easiest way to get Cog on your Cappy!


----------



## LarsMarkelson

WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA

ONE CLICK COGNITION FROYO?! yes! if it has HSUPA+ I will be like super ZOMG.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA WHOA

ONE CLICK COGNITION FROYO?! yes! if it has HSUPA+ I will be like super ZOMG.


Not one click exactly, but much easier and faster than older methods.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
Hmm...Droid 2 had that feature, but I see the Fascinate does not. Maybe it's a Froyo feature. I'm really starting to miss that OS bump.









I really wish this device had ZERO verizon software, came unmolested and unbinged, and ran stock Android. Wouldn't it be awesome if updates worked like Windows? Oh, I can dream.

Even if it was dead stock android, that wouldn't happen. I'm 95% sure that porting the skin to a new OS takes very little time at all compared to porting hardware drivers to the new OS. Look at HTC. Massive skin, near identical hardware, first with froyo.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stumped* 
didn't know the new att based foroy cognition worked w/ the fascinate?

It won't, though it wouldn't suprise me if once you guys get a froyo kernel, things can start being ported again.


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Even if it was dead stock android, that wouldn't happen. I'm 95% sure that porting the skin to a new OS takes very little time at all compared to porting hardware drivers to the new OS. Look at HTC. Massive skin, near identical hardware, first with froyo.


the "skin delay" theories are misguided. Although many of the skinned UIs go system wide, it's hardware drivers that cause the delays in version updates. Add to the fact that samsung drivers/kernel are encrypted to boot, it's no wonder it's taking so long.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


It won't, though it wouldn't suprise me if once you guys get a froyo kernel, things can start being ported again.


yeah, eugene is working on it. he should be releasing it within a week or two (whenever he finds the time between his currently really busy life).


----------



## E_man

Pretty sure the kernel isn't encrypted. Not sure about the drivers though.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Captivate users with Froyo, is your browser bad with images and not as fast as before?

Reading on XDA, looks like this is a problem, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=798284

Possible solution here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=803370

edit: Ahh, nice looks like this fix has already been implemented into Cognition. Sweet.


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Pretty sure the kernel isn't encrypted. Not sure about the drivers though.


you're righ, i forgot that the kernel isn't encrypted, but the drivers are for sure.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
Captivate users with Froyo, is your browser bad with images and not as fast as before?

Reading on XDA, looks like this is a problem, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=798284

Possible solution here http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=803370

edit: Ahh, nice looks like this fix has already been implemented into Cognition. Sweet.

Haven't found that to be an issue. I'm still on the original beta though, too many papers to write lately, I never feel like resetting up my phone.


----------



## tonu42

Sign me up, I got the fascinate, actually 3 of them for my family.


----------



## Chilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonu42*


Sign me up, I got the fascinate, actually 3 of them for my family.


Nice, I was only able to get one LOL!


----------



## jameschisholm

http://androidandme.com/2010/10/carr...ade-this-week/

Oh look even this piece of crap gets froyo before us!


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameschisholm* 
http://androidandme.com/2010/10/carr...ade-this-week/

Oh look even this piece of crap gets froyo before us!

from some of the stuff i've been hearing about the international galaxy s, samsung is having issues getting it ready.


----------



## E_man

It's coming


----------



## iakovl

my Captivate
just need to unlock, root and 2.2 it


----------



## Jack Pepsi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


It's coming


It's been taken down from the Samsung Open Source Release Centre.


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jack Pepsi* 
It's been taken down from the Samsung Open Source Release Centre.










that's because when samsung posted it, the pretty much released a DDoS attack on themselves. The source is floating around or various mirrors.


----------



## E_man

The fact that it looks basically done for at least the captivate, and probably the I9000, leads me to believe that froyo is coming very soon.


----------



## stumped

let's hope so. it would suck for them to not have released it before gingerbread drops (then there will be a riot).

Honestly, froyo would be pretty nice, but i'm happy with my phone that works for what i do with it.


----------



## jameschisholm

Will this be OTA in the UK you think?


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stumped* 
let's hope so. it would suck for them to not have released it before gingerbread drops (then there will be a riot).

Honestly, froyo would be pretty nice, but i'm happy with my phone that works for what i do with it.

Gingerbread isn't likely to be out for even the N1 until early next year. If Froyo isn't out for our phone by then, yeah, riot!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jameschisholm* 
Will this be OTA in the UK you think?

Isn't the international version supposed to use Kies? Or any carriers that use the international.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Gingerbread isn't likely to be out for even the N1 until early next year. If Froyo isn't out for our phone by then, yeah, riot!

Isn't the international version supposed to use Kies? Or any carriers that use the international.


Speaking of the N1, it feels kind of old now. This is a bit unrelated, but is there any word on the next developer phone for Google?

Also, what brightness are you guys using? I'm have the bar very low, about 3/4 centimeter from empty. I find that this makes text much more readable!


----------



## E_man

Wouldn't surprise me if they expect the G2 to have a dev phone version (like the G1 had a dev version, the Ion?). Maybe a pattern. G1 N1 G2 N2...

As for brightness, inside, low as it goes, outside, high as it goes.


----------



## quakermaas

Froyo update (I9000)
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=809177

AngryBirds (full & free) get it here, but site is under pressure from the large demand for this game.

http://www.getjar.com/


----------



## akeedthe

just got myself a galaxy S!!!!
pls check this link!!!

Any Ideas On What I Should Do First!!!


----------



## E_man

Get it in market if you can. Just to make sure it updates as rovio releases new levels, which they always do.


----------



## quakermaas

Looks like another weeks wait for official Froyo, Samsung have pulled the update.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolog...next-week.html


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quakermaas*


Looks like another weeks wait for official Froyo, Samsung have pulled the update.
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technolog...next-week.html


from what i had heard, the kernel source had been posted on Wed/Thurs but was pulled because samsung essentially started a DDoS on themselves. Today, there was and official announcement about the official froyo for i900 devices (international galaxy s).

It seems that the telegraph got the source code and the official update confused. I also haven't seen aything about samsung reneging the official froyo update yet (only the froyo kernel source).


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Hey guys, designgears released an AOSP rom, still early in development though.

Also wanted to test out new tapa talk on here!









Sent with Swype from my Samsung Galaxy S Captivate running Cognition 2.1.6 Atinm HSUPA


----------



## shaddix

got my galaxy S yesterday(att captivate), spent like 10 hours getting it all setup. Running cog 2.2 B7 now. I'm coming from blackberry, so this is pretty overwhelming, I have a lot to learn hehe. I don't get 3G service in my town ; ;


----------



## richierich1212

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaddix*


got my galaxy S yesterday(att captivate), spent like 10 hours getting it all setup. Running cog 2.2 B7 now. I'm coming from blackberry, so this is pretty overwhelming, I have a lot to learn hehe. I don't get 3G service in my town ; ;


if you don't get 3G in your area you might as well disable it and use Edge only for better battery life


----------



## shaddix

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richierich1212*


if you don't get 3G in your area you might as well disable it and use Edge only for better battery life


What's sad is that even edge only works 30% of the time







I have just completely disabled data service and rely completely on wifi.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


Hey guys, designgears released an AOSP rom, still early in development though.

Also wanted to test out new tapa talk on here!









Sent with Swype from my Samsung Galaxy S Captivate running Cognition 2.1.6 Atinm HSUPA


I saw that. Really interested to see how it goes. I played with the alpha 2.1 AOSP rom for a while, but the only thing I really liked was the AOSP music app







. I really have to say I like some of the touchwiz features. Notification drawer toggles, swipe notification drawer to change brightness, swipe contacts to call/message, T9 search in the dialer, etc. All very nice.

Also, if you flash it, be sure to back swype up. Like, pull the apk onto your computer or SD card. They can't distribute it, and I don't think Tibu backs swype up, so if you don't, you lose it.

Edit: Dangit, not sure what's up with thi s2.2 cognition rom. Cannot get the older 2.1 music.apk to install, nor can I get the newer 2.2 music.apk to install I just pulled from the stock build. Mixzing is alright, music mod is based on the same thing, but it can't read my album art, the samsung one sucks, and no AOSP stock player


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaddix* 
got my galaxy S yesterday(att captivate), spent like 10 hours getting it all setup. Running cog 2.2 B7 now. I'm coming from blackberry, so this is pretty overwhelming, I have a lot to learn hehe. I don't get 3G service in my town ; ;

welcome to the club









my first suggestion, move to a 3g area!!


----------



## akeedthe

add me!!! galaxy S!!!!


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akeedthe* 
add me!!! galaxy S!!!!

i9000? that's what i put you down for. added!


----------



## Chilly

They're all GT-i9000


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chilly* 
They're all GT-i9000









nope, they're all variants of the GT-i9000, but the i9000 is the international galaxy s phone.

lol, i never checked the list. I may have posted a while back that i got a vibrant, but add me to the list.


----------



## Chilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


nope, they're all variants of the GT-i9000, but the i9000 is the international galaxy s phone.

lol, i never checked the list. I may have posted a while back that i got a vibrant, but add me to the list.


Oh, didn't know that, thanks ^^


----------



## akeedthe

hey guys,
howd i turn off my galaxy from using the 3g/hsdpa data connection!!! coz im on campus n most of it is wifi-ed...and my credit is on a students package so its cheap! but data costs r crazy!!!!!!


----------



## Zero4549

._. am i the only one with a vibrant? (T959)


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akeedthe*


hey guys,
howd i turn off my galaxy from using the 3g/hsdpa data connection!!! coz im on campus n most of it is wifi-ed...and my credit is on a students package so its cheap! but data costs r crazy!!!!!!


Froyo or eclair? Froyo, Hold power button, and turn data connection mode off. Eclair, should be an option somewhere in wireless and network. Mine is Wireless and network->mobile network->use packet data unchecked


----------



## akeedthe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Froyo or eclair? Froyo, Hold power button, and turn data connection mode off. Eclair, should be an option somewhere in wireless and network. Mine is Wireless and network->mobile network->use packet data unchecked


in the mobile network setting i have
-Data Roaming (which is unchecked)
-Access Point Names
-Network Mode (GSM/WCDMA AUTOMODE)
-Network Operators

thats it!!!

how can i make the phone give me an option like...connect through...blah blah!!!
my old nokia used to prompt whether to use data connection or not!!!


----------



## RotaryKnight

add me to the list!!

Got my Vibrant the first day it came out in July. Never knew there was a galaxy S club...
Still running stock everything, havent the need to actually root it.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akeedthe* 
in the mobile network setting i have
-Data Roaming (which is unchecked)
-Access Point Names
-Network Mode (GSM/WCDMA AUTOMODE)
-Network Operators

thats it!!!

how can i make the phone give me an option like...connect through...blah blah!!!
my old nokia used to prompt whether to use data connection or not!!!

Which version of the Galaxy S do you have? I'm on froyo, so I can't look in the menu's for eclair, but if you check in network mode or network operator submenu's, do you see a setting for it?

Also, as a last ditch thing, download APNdroid. It will let you disable data.


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akeedthe* 
in the mobile network setting i have
-Data Roaming (which is unchecked)
-Access Point Names
-Network Mode (GSM/WCDMA AUTOMODE)
-Network Operators

there's no option to turn off mobile networks (i've heard there is an option for that coming to the galaxy s in the froyo update). The best you can do is change to a "forced" edge data connection.

To do this, change your network mode from GSM/WCDMA (or if it's set to just WCDMA) to GSM. This will force your phone into an Edge connection (except for when that's not available) whenever you have data available.

The other option is to change the wifi sleep policy (in the wifi settings, press menu and select advanced).


----------



## jameschisholm

I got an update for the Kies program today, the error I was getting is fixed, and I am now running i9000XXJM1







seems to have added some flash support, built in task manager widget, seems lil faster, little less lag too.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akeedthe*


in the mobile network setting i have
-Data Roaming (which is unchecked)
-Access Point Names
-Network Mode (GSM/WCDMA AUTOMODE)
-Network Operators

thats it!!!

how can i make the phone give me an option like...connect through...blah blah!!!
my old nokia used to prompt whether to use data connection or not!!!


You could try this, I use to do it on my G1
Setting>Wireless and network>mobile networks>Access Point Names...now you can do either of two things,

1. add another APN with setting that wont connect( then select it when you dont want it to connect or select the original APN when you do want to connect) or

2. edit your original APN and add an extra letter to the APN (eg. mine is "internet.eplus.de" and I would change it to "internet.eplus.dee", that would stop it connecting).


----------



## MadCatMk2

GT-I9000 2.2, rooted and everything

two of them.


----------



## getllamasfast

Hey guys I have this issue where there seem to be nasty colour banding issues with my captivate's screen. I never really cared until I played a video on it and noticed all these little issues...

In the first picture, the sky doesn't look like that on my laptop, so I'm wondering if that's normal due to the ridiculous contrast of an AMOLED screen or if I perhaps got a bad screen...

In the second picture, there is nasty uneven colouring on the grey message box. I know that the colour issue isn't the widget's fault because if I move the homescreen back and forth, the dark lines remain stationary in relation to the physical screen.

Does anyone know if this is simply the limitations of the S-AMOLED or if I have a bad phone?


----------



## stumped

I'm gonna try me some froyo today. Just got a modded JPM froyo for the TMO-US vibrant.

(Kernel issue with it though, auto rotate doesn't work and gps won't work because of binary/lib files)


----------



## R3aCt0r M|Nd

Count me in!
GT i9000
Loving this handset, just ace!
But alas still awaiting the UK release of froyo, now they are saying early november!

Doesnt matter though, I now have full Angry birds!!!!


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *getllamasfast* 
Hey guys I have this issue where there seem to be nasty colour banding issues with my captivate's screen. I never really cared until I played a video on it and noticed all these little issues...

In the first picture, the sky doesn't look like that on my laptop, so I'm wondering if that's normal due to the ridiculous contrast of an AMOLED screen or if I perhaps got a bad screen...

In the second picture, there is nasty uneven colouring on the grey message box. I know that the colour issue isn't the widget's fault because if I move the homescreen back and forth, the dark lines remain stationary in relation to the physical screen.

Does anyone know if this is simply the limitations of the S-AMOLED or if I have a bad phone?

Haven't seen anything like that on mine.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *getllamasfast* 
Hey guys I have this issue where there seem to be nasty colour banding issues with my captivate's screen. I never really cared until I played a video on it and noticed all these little issues...

In the first picture, the sky doesn't look like that on my laptop, so I'm wondering if that's normal due to the ridiculous contrast of an AMOLED screen or if I perhaps got a bad screen...

In the second picture, there is nasty uneven colouring on the grey message box. I know that the colour issue isn't the widget's fault because if I move the homescreen back and forth, the dark lines remain stationary in relation to the physical screen.

Does anyone know if this is simply the limitations of the S-AMOLED or if I have a bad phone?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Haven't seen anything like that on mine.

Me either.


----------



## lazi punk

i have the vibrant








rooted and waiting to get a custom rom on it. BUT need some advice first. Froyo or custom rom guys?


----------



## E_man

I'd go froyo, but is there a froyo rom for the vibrant?


----------



## lazi punk

i thought the official release was this weekend?


----------



## Chilly

It's only available in some markets, still waiting for Froyo here in Canada on Bell


----------



## akeedthe

hey guys!
im having a wifi problem on the galaxy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i googled it and it seems a lot of others are having this as well!!!!

i switch on wifi - it detects the network but doesnt connect most of the times! what can i do???


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lazi punk* 
i have the vibrant








rooted and waiting to get a custom rom on it. BUT need some advice first. Froyo or custom rom guys?

Well, if you're talking official froyo (and i assume you have TMO-US Vibrant) then you won't get froyo officially for a tiny bit. There is a custom froyo just released yesterday that's almost working fully. But root won't cause you to NOT get the official OTA update when it's released.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
I'd go froyo, but is there a froyo rom for the vibrant?

For the TMO-US vibrant, there's no official, but eugene_373 just released froyo w/ 2E recovery R4 yesterday, which i'm planning on trying out soon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chilly* 
It's only available in some markets, still waiting for Froyo here in Canada on Bell









Froyo is only for the I9000 right now, not official for any of the US based ones.


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stumped* 
Froyo is only for the I9000 right now, not official for any of the US based ones.

Yea, and knowing our Wireless Provider, it's going to take a long time


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chilly* 
Yea, and knowing our Wireless Provider, it's going to take a long time









well, it seems with thisit might not take too long at all. (but i think the US carrier phone part might just be speculation)


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stumped* 
well, it seems with thisit might not take too long at all. (but i think the US carrier phone part might just be speculation)

Guess we're going to have to sit and wait


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Just bought a Galaxy S Captive. Can i update this to 2.2?


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akeedthe* 
hey guys!
im having a wifi problem on the galaxy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i googled it and it seems a lot of others are having this as well!!!!

i switch on wifi - it detects the network but doesnt connect most of the times! what can i do???

Is it only one network that it's having issues on? If yes, then check the network. If no, exchange it for a new one.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chilly* 
Yea, and knowing our Wireless Provider, it's going to take a long time









I dunno, AT&T was the one I expected to lag, and so far, they seem to be the forerunner when it comes to US software updates.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er* 
Just bought a Galaxy S Captive. Can i update this to 2.2?

Yep


----------



## Pheatton

Can you say WOOT!

Samsung comes clean with Galaxy S Froyo upgrade dates: all carriers in November


----------



## E_man

Nice


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Can you say WOOT!

Samsung comes clean with Galaxy S Froyo upgrade dates: all carriers in November


it's only for UK phones (the press release can from samsungUK and people have tweeted samsung about it and the response was for UK only)

Engadget jumped the gun and added the US variants with PURE SPECULATION.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


it's only for UK phones (the press release can from samsungUK and people have tweeted samsung about it and the response was for UK only)

Engadget jumped the gun and added the US variants with PURE SPECULATION.


Good point, but I'd be amazed if the speculation was off. I mean, seriously, after november, things get ridiculous, if they aren't already. I say mid november, latest. It has to be. Especially with the "Gingerbread in December" rumors that keep getting stronger.


----------



## lazi punk

hey guys, i have noticing something strange about my phone for the past 2 days or so, when turning off the wifi, i have been noticing that it just get stuck in the mode of 'turning off' SO basically i cant turn it on or off. I have to restart the phone to fix this issue. Have this happened to anyone else??


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Never happened to me. I'm guessing you're running stock? I think most people here are running a rom, or at least I think so.

Anyways, I think if you put a really sweet custom rom on it, like Cognition for the Captivate variant, your problems will be solved. I THINK, could be wrong though!


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Whoa sweet. New Cognition beta 8 came out yesterday! IT HAS HSUPA YAY!!! No lag fix though. Hmmm, dunno if I will install this. Loving my 2.1.6 Eclair with HSUPA and the super awesome lag fix.

http://www.ponack.net/designgears/index.html

Quote:



Changelog:
v2.2 BETA7 - v2.2 BETA8 (10/21/2010)
3 Button Combo Fix
xcaliburinhand's I9000 reoriented 2.0.1 Kernel
HSUPA Enabled (Vibrant JI2 Modem)
Fully Deodexed
Fully PNG Optimized
Fully ZipAligned
Reboot Option in Power Menu
Removed LauncherPro
Removed Rom Manager
Removed Stock Android Lock Screen
Removed manuelzkv's Kernel w/2e Recovery
Removed AllShare
Added Twouchwiz Lock Screen
Added TouchWiz30
All pre-installed apps are in /system, remove with TiBu as needed (not changing this again)
Odin Flasher has returned
Heimdall flasher for flashing on windows/linux/mac


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


Whoa sweet. New Cognition beta 8 came out yesterday! IT HAS HSUPA YAY!!! No lag fix though. Hmmm, dunno if I will install this. Loving my 2.1.6 Eclair with HSUPA and the super awesome lag fix.

http://www.ponack.net/designgears/index.html


He later updated to 8.1, removing the modem with HSUPA due to battery drain issues.


----------



## Jack Pepsi

For Samsung Galaxy S users (GT-1900) Samsung have just told me that XWJP6 will be released in 2 weeks, so around the 5th of November - Bon Fire Night!


----------



## shaolin95

Another alternative to Cognition is Sheps Rom which is the one I am using now after switching from Cognition Beta 6:

{ROM} Shep211's JPM\\JI6 ROMS {Working HSUPA} (10-20-10)


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lazi punk* 
hey guys, i have noticing something strange about my phone for the past 2 days or so, when turning off the wifi, i have been noticing that it just get stuck in the mode of 'turning off' SO basically i cant turn it on or off. I have to restart the phone to fix this issue. Have this happened to anyone else??

Never happened to me. Wierd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *shaolin95* 
Another alternative to Cognition is Sheps Rom which is the one I am using now after switching from Cognition Beta 6:

{ROM} Shep211's JPM\\JI6 ROMS {Working HSUPA} (10-20-10)

I looked at that, and could not tell what the difference was, except maybe a little less featured than cognition. At least, it used to be.


----------



## Emerican

im about to update to 2.2 cogination.

people were telling me to overclock my cpu (i have the captivate)

whats the best method of doing this?


----------



## Royraiden

Im about to buy the Captivate tomorrow so I got a few questions, how much do you pay on AT&T and what do you get?The cheapest data plan from AT&T here is $75.00 and you get a ridiculous 2gb limit for data which sucks.T-mobile does not have a data limit I think and is $65.00 a month but I just dont like the Vibrant as much as the Captivate(aesthetically).I live in Puerto Rico.


----------



## Emerican

i was gonna say, because i pay 30/m for unlimited internet. 25 - 20/m is the 2gb limit plan.


----------



## Penicilyn

Vibrant owner here, sign me up


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emerican* 
im about to update to 2.2 cogination.

people were telling me to overclock my cpu (i have the captivate)

whats the best method of doing this?

As far as I'm aware, there isn't a way to overclock the froyo build yet. I wouldn't anyway. It's very fast, except when limited by the filesystem, which a cpu won't help. We need voodoo back









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Royraiden* 
Im about to buy the Captivate tomorrow so I got a few questions, how much do you pay on AT&T and what do you get?The cheapest data plan form AT&T here is $75.00 and you get a ridiculous 2gb limit for data which sucks.T-mobile does not have a data limit I think and is $65.00 a month but I just dont like the Vibrant as much as the Captivate(aesthetically).I live in Puerto Rico.

I pay $15 a month for 200mb of data (not including rest of the plan). I know what you mean though, vibrant and fascinate both look rather ugly to me.


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Emerican* 
i was gonna say, because i pay 30/m for unlimited internet. 25 - 20/m is the 2gb limit plan.

So you pay a bit more and have no data limit?Im willing to spend more to remove that limitation, I watch videos often everyday and having this incredible screen and not being able to use it whenever and for as long as I want is stupid.


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
As far as I'm aware, there isn't a way to overclock the froyo build yet. I wouldn't anyway. It's very fast, except when limited by the filesystem, which a cpu won't help. We need voodoo back









I pay $15 a month for 200mb of data (not including rest of the plan). I know what you mean though, vibrant and fascinate both look rather ugly to me.

The Fascinate looks good to me but Verizon aint here anymore







, the Vibrant looks to me very similar to the Iphone and the sprint one is plain ugly, just my opinion.


----------



## Firefly

I just ordered the Captivate, It will be my first smart phone.


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Royraiden* 
Im about to buy the Captivate tomorrow so I got a few questions, how much do you pay on AT&T and what do you get?The cheapest data plan from AT&T here is $75.00 and you get a ridiculous 2gb limit for data which sucks.T-mobile does not have a data limit I think and is $65.00 a month but I just dont like the Vibrant as much as the Captivate(aesthetically).I live in Puerto Rico.

Wow they are ripping people of there. I was born in Mayaguez btw


----------



## Chilly

Hey guys, I was wondering if anyone pre-ordered the Captivate from Rogers


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaolin95*


Wow they are ripping people of there. I was born in Mayaguez btw










Remember we are not officially a state of the U.S. so various taxes and other bs apply.T-mobile signal here is weak, I dont like the sprint version of the Galaxy S and Verizon left a few years ago, so Im pretty much left with one option, AT&T







.I do like the Captivate the most though.

PS.Visca el Barca y aguante el Boca!!


----------



## Royraiden

Add me. Captivate owner here,loving it so far.


----------



## NovaNab

Could anyone please tell me which is the best galaxy phone out of them all?


----------



## JAM3S121

the epic 4g cause it has OMG 4G NETWORK???

Honestly wouldn't know getting my Fascinate this coming Thursday


----------



## Royraiden

Guys how can I update to Android 2.2 on my Captivate? Im on AT&T


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NovaNab* 
Could anyone please tell me which is the best galaxy phone out of them all?

They all have some minor pros (flash, ffc, physical button, keyboard, 4G), and cons (lack of seearch button, massive size, bing lock, etc)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Royraiden* 
Guys how can I update to Android 2.2 on my Captivate? Im on AT&T

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=786532
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=803569
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=816096

Three different froyo roms.


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Royraiden* 
Guys how can I update to Android 2.2 on my Captivate? Im on AT&T


Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
They all have some minor pros (flash, ffc, physical button, keyboard, 4G), and cons (lack of seearch button, massive size, bing lock, etc)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=786532
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=803569
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=816096

Three different froyo roms.

These are unofficial Froyo ROMs, but if you want the Official ones, you'll have to wait


----------



## Royraiden

Ok, any date for the official release?Im still getting used to Android, Im so lost with this but I love it.


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Royraiden* 
Ok, any date for the official release?Im still getting used to Android, Im so lost with this but I love it.

Sometime in November.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chilly* 
Sometime in *NEVARRRRRR*.

fyp










i hope november but wouldn't be surprised to see december at this rate


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chilly* 
Sometime in November.

So the official AT&T 2.2 is coming November? Should i wait? Can you update the unofficial to the official release. Total Android nub here.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chilly* 
These are unofficial Froyo ROMs, but if you want the Official ones, you'll have to wait









Yeah, no official available yet.


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er* 
So the official AT&T 2.2 is coming November? Should i wait? Can you update the unofficial to the official release. Total Android nub here.

I would wait, since November is just around the corner.


----------



## doomtuba

I may be getting one of these soon which makes me excited


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


So the official AT&T 2.2 is coming November? Should i wait? Can you update the unofficial to the official release. Total Android nub here.


I wouldn't wait. Why bother? The official is going to be subpar to the unofficial ones anyway in speed, and quite possibly features.

As for an official 2.2 update, you won't get an OTA, but you'll be able to get it from XDA if you want.


----------



## E_man

Has anyone used the z4mod? Appearantly, it's voodoo for 2.2. I think I'll be flashing *****'s raw steel rom (looks amazing, and got some nice features, been falling off the cognition bandwagon lately), and then z4mod onto it tommorow.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Has anyone used the z4mod? Appearantly, it's voodoo for 2.2. I think I'll be flashing *****'s raw steel rom (looks amazing, and got some nice features, been falling off the cognition bandwagon lately), and then z4mod onto it tommorow.


There is actually Voodoo for 2.2:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=808286

I would use it, but I actually need my wired headset's mic and headphone controls, which AFAIK are borked with the I9000 rom for now. According to that thread's first page, xcaliburinhand is working on those issues, but until he fixes them, I'll be sticking with Cog 2.2beta8.1.

I would do the z4mod as well, but I like a lagfix I can either undo via a program (OneClickLagFix) or creating a simple file (Voodoo).


----------



## Funcrazy1

I think I get mine on Monday woot!!! Can't wait!


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


There is actually Voodoo for 2.2:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=808286

I would use it, but I actually need my wired headset's mic and headphone controls, which AFAIK are borked with the I9000 rom for now. According to that thread's first page, xcaliburinhand is working on those issues, but until he fixes them, I'll be sticking with Cog 2.2beta8.1.

I would do the z4mod as well, but I like a lagfix I can either undo via a program (OneClickLagFix) or creating a simple file (Voodoo).


Interesting. I'll look into the pros/cons tommorow. So Voodoo 2.2 will still pass headphone audio, just not microphone? And z4mod, I'm assuming an odin flash would rid me of it? All I really need. Thanks for the link, got some reading for tomorrow.


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Interesting. I'll look into the pros/cons tommorow. So Voodoo 2.2 will still pass headphone audio, just not microphone? And z4mod, I'm assuming an odin flash would rid me of it? All I really need. Thanks for the link, got some reading for tomorrow.


Yeah, AFAIK, the sound still works through the headphones, but the button won't skip tracks, answer calls. And I guess the mic is borked then as well.

Yeah, an ODIN flash would reset z4mod from what I have read.


----------



## stumped

not sure how it is for you guys, but voodoo for froyo on the vibrant ruins key mapping.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I dont know were to ask this but is there any possibility get install Windows Phone 7 in current Android Phones. Specs seem to be very close?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

What's the best way to totally customize the sounds on your phone? I want to do ringtone, SMS sound, GMail sound, tap sound, everything.


----------



## xShishy

I got my captivate last week


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er* 
I dont know were to ask this but is there any possibility get install Windows Phone 7 in current Android Phones. Specs seem to be very close?

No, not now at least. If it did happen, most likely it will only happen to HTC phones. The share the same WP7 specs.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
What's the best way to totally customize the sounds on your phone? I want to do ringtone, SMS sound, GMail sound, tap sound, everything.

Pretty much any app with a sound should allow you to change it. Just look around in the settings on the app.


----------



## akeedthe

What's the best web browser for the galaxy s?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akeedthe*


What's the best web browser for the galaxy s?


Tried a bunch and still like Stock the best. Still a lot to be desired in terms of stability and speed tho imo.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akeedthe*


What's the best web browser for the galaxy s?


Try Skyfire. It has video flash support for some sites.


----------



## akeedthe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


Tried a bunch and still like Stock the best. Still a lot to be desired in terms of stability and speed tho imo.


Yeah tried some others a well.stock seemed best.just wanted to check if id missed any.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akeedthe*


What's the best web browser for the galaxy s?


I like stock and Dolphin HD

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


Tried a bunch and still like Stock the best. Still a lot to be desired in terms of stability and speed tho imo.


What do you mean, lacking speed and stability? Never had an FC, or a bad page, and it's very fast.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


I like stock and Dolphin HD

What do you mean, lacking speed and stability? Never had an FC, or a bad page, and it's very fast.


like i was trying to login to a site and my form data wouldn't enter and then it'd look like it'd enter but it wouldn't.

then i couldn't refresh it. i had to just start a new window and load it again to solve the problem.

stuff like that.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Try Skyfire. It has video flash support for some sites.


So does the stock one on 2.2.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


like i was trying to login to a site and my form data wouldn't enter and then it'd look like it'd enter but it wouldn't.

then i couldn't refresh it. i had to just start a new window and load it again to solve the problem.

stuff like that.


Never had that issue, or anything like that.

Speaking of issues, anyone having trouble with the latest clockwork recovery? Get an error when I try to use it, something about bad signing. Was going to flash my new rom today. Didn't see anything on XDA, but flashing several times got me the same issue.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

interesting. i don't flash too often so not had those problems.

did you see this galaxy S2 rumor? http://www.androidcentral.com/samsun...i-want-believe

if the specs are true, that will be the most insane phone to date.


----------



## Demented

DG over on xda has released Cognition 2.2beta9 with

*VOODOO!*

Sorry, I'm a bit excited! I'm still in the process of restoring TiBu, and settings things back up, but this looks very promising. It boots so fast! Faster than I have seen before, so I can't wait to really break it in! DG has really worked hard on this, as it is a totally custom kernel, and a new way to use Voodoo with it. If you've got a Captivate, I suggest you check it out!

Link:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=786532


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


DG over on xda has released Cognition 2.2beta9 with

*VOODOO!*

Sorry, I'm a bit excited! I'm still in the process of restoring TiBu, and settings things back up, but this looks very promising. It boots so fast! Faster than I have seen before, so I can't wait to really break it in! DG has really worked hard on this, as it is a totally custom kernel, and a new way to use Voodoo with it. If you've got a Captivate, I suggest you check it out!

Link:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=786532


wow, looks nice. especially what is with the new youtube.apk?

just needs HSUPA and i am so in. HSUPA has increased my internet speed so much i can't go without it now.


----------



## Demented

The YouTube app is just the one from the market, but it saves you the trouble downloading and replacing it.


----------



## Royraiden

Is it me or the Captivate headphones have no bass at all?It does sound clear but I would like some punch.Im using the stock music player.


----------



## Seeing Red

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Demented*


DG over on xda has released Cognition 2.2beta9 with

*VOODOO!* 
Sorry, I'm a bit excited! I'm still in the process of restoring TiBu, and settings things back up, but this looks very promising. It boots so fast! Faster than I have seen before, so I can't wait to really break it in! DG has really worked hard on this, as it is a totally custom kernel, and a new way to use Voodoo with it. If you've got a Captivate, I suggest you check it out!

Link:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=786532


Crap just flashed yesterday to 8.1. Oh well, guess I can do it again tonight









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Royraiden*


Is it me or the Captivate headphones have no bass at all?It does sound clear but I would like some punch.Im using the stock music player.


Are you using the stock headphones? If not what kind are you using? If you have high impedance cans you might need an amp.


----------



## ignite

Surprisingly, I'm still on Stock Captivate (yes, I know...) and still think the phone is great. I'm just really not in the mood to back up and restore everything right now. Maybe sometime soon I'll get Cognition on my phone. It does look amazing


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
interesting. i don't flash too often so not had those problems.

did you see this galaxy S2 rumor? http://www.androidcentral.com/samsun...i-want-believe

if the specs are true, that will be the most insane phone to date.

I saw. And today, samsung is sending out press invites to an event, November 8th iirc. Interesting.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
DG over on xda has released Cognition 2.2beta9 with

*VOODOO!*

Sorry, I'm a bit excited! I'm still in the process of restoring TiBu, and settings things back up, but this looks very promising. It boots so fast! Faster than I have seen before, so I can't wait to really break it in! DG has really worked hard on this, as it is a totally custom kernel, and a new way to use Voodoo with it. If you've got a Captivate, I suggest you check it out!

Link:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=786532

Dang, I was just about to flash over to the other, lol. You have any issues with clockwork mod?


----------



## stumped

i like voodoo, but find it being limited to just /data being well... limited.

I no use the z4mod with the cap button lights being used as notification in the kernel from ttabbal. He has some .zips that will convert /data, /dbdata and /cache to ext4 (and he's even working on getting /system converted, but ryanza says rfs is just as fast as ext4 is when it's in read only).

My phone feels faster with z4mod than it did with voodoo installed. You guys might check out the z4mod from the i9000 section (right now they only have downloadable .zips that do /data but with some tweaking you could get it to do /dbdata and /cache, but you'll have to tweak the back to rfs .zip to convert the other partitions as well)


----------



## Funcrazy1

just got my new phone







add me on the list Samsung Vibrant !


----------



## JAM3S121

I'm about to get a fascinate, i'm definetely going to root it.

what is the best way to back up everything so you have that stock rom saved somewhere on your pc?


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JAM3S121* 
I'm about to get a fascinate, i'm definetely going to root it.

what is the best way to back up everything so you have that stock rom saved somewhere on your pc?

you can do a nandroid through clockwork, the only problem is the kernel doesn't get backed up. If you can find an odin flashable kernel image of the stock kernel, you should be fine (or if you're lucky, a clockworkmod .zip file of the stock kernel).


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
I saw. And today, samsung is sending out press invites to an event, November 8th iirc. Interesting.

Dang, I was just about to flash over to the other, lol. You have any issues with clockwork mod?

Yeah the CWR version of it wouldn't play nice. Kept getting recovery reboot loops. Wound up going the Odin route, and sweet as pie. My only complaint seems to be no timer sound.







Not a big deal, but I use it when timing food, and luckily my phone was right in front of me or I would have burned my chicken nuggets!









It's such a minor issue too for the speed and coolness of Cog2.2beta9.


----------



## Chilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


So the official AT&T 2.2 is coming November? Should i wait? Can you update the unofficial to the official release. Total Android nub here.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *Royraiden*


Is it me or the Captivate headphones have no bass at all?It does sound clear but I would like some punch.Im using the stock music player.


No, the IEM isn't that good for lower frequencies, I would use something else.


----------



## Jodiuh

Hahahahaha! Stock failphones...LOL!! Get some superfi 5 v2's for $50.


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
Hahahahaha! Stock failphones...LOL!! Get some superfi 5 v2's for $50.

They're stock for a reason


----------



## Royraiden

How much battery life are you guys getting?The battery meter is way off,like 50% so I guess I shouldnt rely on it but rather go to settings/about phone/status/battery and by looking there the charge is going down quite fast, but at least not as fast as my previous BB Curve.


----------



## Chilly

Mine lasts about a day and a half, with heavy usage


----------



## cmorin

sign me up. Love this phone


----------



## Funcrazy1

got it today rooted threw a custom rom it bamn!


----------



## JAM3S121

are the custom roms just a bunch of fixes and kernel stuff for the rooted device?


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


are the custom roms just a bunch of fixes and kernel stuff for the rooted device?


Fixes and features, and usually a theme as well.


----------



## btwalter

Sign me up. Vibrant.
Running Fusion 1.1 with a custom kernel by me.
Stock JFD Kernel with EXT4 /data, /dbdata, and /cache.
ttabbal on xda made the same one, we were building at the same time. He just posted 1st.
Currently trying to patch the JI6 kernel to boot with Fusion.
I also run a custom Kernel that's OC'd to 1.3 from time to time.
I'm a Dev for Team Whiskey that build Fusion and Bionix. Currently working on 2.2 for the Vibrant.


----------



## stumped

i'm having just one issue with ttabbal's kernel. It's the random lockups that i get.

Not sure if i want to stay with ttabbal's kernel or go with a stock patched kernel yet.

EDIT: ttabbal just released a new kernel with a slight difference in ramdisk and updated conversion scripts. gonna try that and see about my stability issues.


----------



## btwalter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stumped* 
i'm having just one issue with ttabbal's kernel. It's the random lockups that i get.

Not sure if i want to stay with ttabbal's kernel or go with a stock patched kernel yet.

EDIT: ttabbal just released a new kernel with a slight difference in ramdisk and updated conversion scripts. gonna try that and see about my stability issues.

I'll have to check his new one out. I tried his 1.1 kernel, but mine finished compiling just after, and haven't flashed another one... unless it was my custom 2.2 kernel that likes to boot past the GS animation, then shuts down the phone. LOL
I'll work on fixing that tonight.


----------



## Funcrazy1

I have Master Rom 2.1 Undervolt with Overclock on it







XD


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *btwalter* 
I'll have to check his new one out. I tried his 1.1 kernel, but mine finished compiling just after, and haven't flashed another one... unless it was my custom 2.2 kernel that likes to boot past the GS animation, then shuts down the phone. LOL
I'll work on fixing that tonight.

he just released a v1.6 kernel which is supposed to help fix some of the freeze issues (if you ran ttabbal's kernel v1.5 and loaded up web and swyped a bunch of random words, it would lock up). I'm currently trying from stock too see how things go.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Updated club listing. Now up to 53 members! This has gotta be one of the most populated clubs at OCN. Cool to have a dev on board too


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chilly*


Mine lasts about a day and a half, with heavy usage










Mine lasts about a half a day, with elephant usage.


----------



## Funcrazy1

So I have a Vibrant just to let you know and who is the Dev?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

btwalter!

ill update you next time i open this thread, on ipad right now


----------



## E_man

Just got Cog9 running.

I also may or may not be using a portal boot animation


















Gif is short, all it does is go through the portal intro screen once, and then andy falls through the portals forever. SImple, and epic.


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1*


So I have a Vibrant just to let you know and who is the Dev?


depends on the rom.

the frankin twiz dev is eugene_373. The bionix rom dev(s) are sombionix and team whiskey. the AOSPish rom dev is Anderdroid. and the JPM froyo tweak for the vibrant's dev is eugene_373.

(all the names are members at the xda-forum)

Alos, i think we've found the issue in ttabbal's kernel and why it tends to randomly freeze. There seems to be a voltage issues @ 1GHz (even though he didn't change voltage tables, to my knowledge). I've clocked down to 800 MHz and haven't seen any issues.


----------



## WarlordOne

You can update me. I've got the EPIC 4G running baked snack kernel @ 1.3GHz.


----------



## E_man

Do want

http://phandroid.com/2010/10/27/late...k-on-quadrant/


----------



## Funcrazy1

Soo what rom are you guys running?


----------



## stumped

Axura 1.0 (which is JPA froyo based)


----------



## Funcrazy1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


Axura 1.0 (which is JPA froyo based)


See I'm having the hugest problem ever trying to disable my damn Voodo fix so I can get Bionix Fusion 1.1 right now I have a ROM I don't want no more but I need to disable Voodoo I'm soo lost on trying to disable Bionix Fusion1.1 Guide Install Guide I can't seem to find disable_voodoo.zip in clockwork recovery mode. If your willing to help out I will PM your Skype name


----------



## E_man

Cognition Beta 9, also froyo based. For the captivate.

Don't you just put a file like disable_voodoo in your voodoo folder?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Did you guys ever try the HSUPA builds? I'm still on Eclair because it has HSUPA. My speed gain with HSUPA is tremendous. Using speedtest.net app, ~220 pings now versus +300, and much much larger upload speeds. I really would like to upgrade to Froyo, but would miss my HSUPA too much right now.


----------



## Relevant Wing

Samsung Captivate Here

Ok I want to be able to turn off the mobile dataso that it only gets data on WiFi unless I turn the mobile data on, I used to have an HTC Aria that had a switch to do this but it seems the capitvate doesnt


----------



## FriedSushi87

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Relevant Wing*


Samsung Captivate Here

Ok I want to be able to turn off the mobile dataso that it only gets data on WiFi unless I turn the mobile data on, I used to have an HTC Aria that had a switch to do this but it seems the capitvate doesnt


juice defender


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


Did you guys ever try the HSUPA builds? I'm still on Eclair because it has HSUPA. My speed gain with HSUPA is tremendous. Using speedtest.net app, ~220 pings now versus +300, and much much larger upload speeds. I really would like to upgrade to Froyo, but would miss my HSUPA too much right now.


There are a few froyo HSUPA roms. Deviant and *****'s for sure.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Relevant Wing*


Samsung Captivate Here

Ok I want to be able to turn off the mobile dataso that it only gets data on WiFi unless I turn the mobile data on, I used to have an HTC Aria that had a switch to do this but it seems the capitvate doesnt


Juice defender, APNdroid, or switch pro will do you nicely. There is also a settings option in 2.2 at least.


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1*


See I'm having the hugest problem ever trying to disable my damn Voodo fix so I can get Bionix Fusion 1.1 right now I have a ROM I don't want no more but I need to disable Voodoo I'm soo lost on trying to disable Bionix Fusion1.1 Guide Install Guide I can't seem to find disable_voodoo.zip in clockwork recovery mode. If your willing to help out I will PM your Skype name


in a command prompt:

Code:


Code:


adb shell busybox touch /sdcard/Voodoo/disable\\ lagfix

Also, someone please correct me if i'm wrong with making files with spaces in the name using terminal in linux. i think that's the correct way, but i'm not sure.


----------



## Jodiuh

Tried to remove the voodoo lag fix on my fascinate and completely screwed the pooch. Not fun.


----------



## JAM3S121

anyone use silicon cases?

probably buying this one..

http://www.sgpstore.com/product_info...oducts_id/1576

ive seen them for $1 to $30 dollars.. i ahve a feeling if you are paying cheap it probably wont be a snug fit on the phone


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
Tried to remove the voodoo lag fix on my fascinate and completely screwed the pooch. Not fun.










No boot...what happened?


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
Tried to remove the voodoo lag fix on my fascinate and completely screwed the pooch. Not fun.









Does odin work on the vibrant?


----------



## Andy.Yung

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JAM3S121* 
anyone use silicon cases?

probably buying this one..

http://www.sgpstore.com/product_info...oducts_id/1576

ive seen them for $1 to $30 dollars.. i ahve a feeling if you are paying cheap it probably wont be a snug fit on the phone

Many including myself prefer TPU cases over silicon cases. Take a look at some TPU cases!


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JAM3S121* 
anyone use silicon cases?

probably buying this one..

http://www.sgpstore.com/product_info...oducts_id/1576

ive seen them for $1 to $30 dollars.. i ahve a feeling if you are paying cheap it probably wont be a snug fit on the phone

i bought
 this
one for my vibrant and completely love it. The only thing is the buttons are a slight bit hard to distinguish and/or push. But after use it doesn't matter.


----------



## MadCatMk2

My P4 is only 3 times as fast as my 1Ghz SGS on an old unoptimized list sorting C bench I ran. I'll be back tomorrow with proper numbers since I ran both tests while the devices were slightly in use while testing.


----------



## JAM3S121

add me for fascinate plz

and if anyone can help me it would be great..

i had my phone connected to my compuer and it showed up under my computer as a device when i mounted it but

i didnt safely eject it and now that usb slot doesn't want to detect hte phone, both front usb slots for that matter.

The phone detects that its plugged in via usb, but windows doesnt. When I try to mount it doesn't, if i go back to where the unmount option should be it just says mount because it doesnt actually mount.

But when i plug the phone into the back usb slot it works, windows detects it and allows me to mount but when i plug it in it says something about "USB COULD BE RUNNING FASTER" i can tell its running slow becuase its taking 2hours for 5gbs of music to transfer


----------



## Funcrazy1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


add me for fascinate plz

and if anyone can help me it would be great..

i had my phone connected to my compuer and it showed up under my computer as a device when i mounted it but

i didnt safely eject it and now that usb slot doesn't want to detect hte phone, both front usb slots for that matter.

The phone detects that its plugged in via usb, but windows doesnt. When I try to mount it doesn't, if i go back to where the unmount option should be it just says mount because it doesnt actually mount.

But when i plug the phone into the back usb slot it works, windows detects it and allows me to mount but when i plug it in it says something about "USB COULD BE RUNNING FASTER" i can tell its running slow becuase its taking 2hours for 5gbs of music to transfer


When you pull the menu down does it say USB Debugging mode on?


----------



## JAM3S121

yeah the USB debugging mode is on, its like i try to mount it and nothing happens, go back to the menu and it says do you want to mount.

works fine in the back port but its going extremely slow.

maybe i will use dropbox to sync my music folder to sd card


----------



## Funcrazy1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


yeah the USB debugging mode is on, its like i try to mount it and nothing happens, go back to the menu and it says do you want to mount.

works fine in the back port but its going extremely slow.

maybe i will use dropbox to sync my music folder to sd card


turn off debugging mode should fix it


----------



## aFreak

aFreak, tmobile Vibrant. running JI6. ODIN.


----------



## JAM3S121

i'll try that.

i'm having a hell of time trying to get odin+clock work mod to work
maybe one of you guys can tell me if the process i am using is wrong.

1. Power Down

2.Remove battery+SD card (ARE YOU SUPPOSTED TO RE INSERT have tried inserting and not inserting)

3. Hold volume down and insert the mini usb to get into download mode. (yellow triangle do not turn off target screen)

4. open ODIN (have tried while odin was already running and run it after download mode is on)

5. yellow com bar does not show up, device is not detected by windows also because it says "device not detected" does debugging need to be off?

thanks.. i though tthis would be much easier


----------



## aFreak

Debugging doesn't need to be off. Did you download the Samsung Drivers for your computer?

64- http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/MOB...dows-x64.shtml
32- http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/MOB...dows-x86.shtml


----------



## JAM3S121

Yes I have the x32 drivers.

I know it works because when I power on the phone normally I can transfer files after mounting.

But when I boot it into download mode windows does not recongize and odin does not detect it


----------



## aFreak

When your phone is plugged in. Open CMD and type "ADB Devices" It should show one device and that's your vibrant when it's plugged in.

If not here: http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html

Grab the SDK.

I personally use the SDK to reboot my device into recovery or download. 
I just type "adb reboot recovery/download" into the cmd window.


----------



## JAM3S121

you mean windows command prompt?

also i have the fascinate not vibrant


----------



## aFreak

yeah, it applies for both. My bad, I have a vibrant. it should work for both. they're both android platforms.
Check this Thread for Odin.


----------



## JAM3S121

disabling debugging and then re enabling it let me use the usb port again and using odin the com port finally lit up

hopefully it all works

thanks for the help its been a little frusterating i remember using my old iphone 1/2gens and it was pretty easy to jailbreak this is too i just couldnt get odin to work for an hour and was pissed


----------



## aFreak

Turn your phone off. Remove the battery, sim card and sd card.
Insert the battery, hold down both volume buttons and power the phone on.


----------



## JAM3S121

alright it seems like it worked, then installed rom manager free and went to back up/restore and selected my phone (fascinate) phone rebooted and is now doing a backup from clockwork recovery v2.5.1.0

looks like i did everything right?

should i do a voodoo lag fix ?

this may seem stupid too but i have been trying to get this to work..

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=814054

its just a simple clock widget but i cant get it to work i feel so helpless lol


----------



## aFreak

haha, awesome! I don't use any lag fix, i don't trust them lol. It's an apk just drag it into your phone and run the apk?


----------



## JAM3S121

can you be a little more specific sorry..

download the .apk then what? put it on sd card?


----------



## aFreak

drag it to your sd card or your phones internal memory. Then on your phone, go to files and run the .apk. Make sure you're Unknown Sources are checked. You can get there from Settings > Applications.


----------



## JAM3S121

thanks so much man ive head a headache all night trying to get my phone the way i wanted lol i gave you some rep


----------



## aFreak

lol, glad i can help.


----------



## Funcrazy1

WOOT Finally got this Voodoo lag fix disabled!! Now running on Bionix 1.1







Such a lovely ROM!!


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


No boot...what happened?


I was getting nasty battery life (prolly the 10,000 apps/widgets/update zips I have installed), so I added a file called disable_lagfix in the voodoo directory. The robot lady told me everything was aok, then on boot, she went off..."data partition wipe detected...*****!" From there, it would just boot to blank screen, lit home row buttons. I spent hours trying to get it fixed by using this thread's instructions:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=804784

I followed the guide on page 3 (scroll down) emplox. Couldn't get that working, then tried the OP's instructions, the odin restore, more failures...eventually, I got a nandroid backup on there, but that was screwed up too. I had to clear data for the 4 sync storage services in applications to get gmail, etc working again. It's crashed and looped once, but seems ok now.

I've got the updated market (2.2), circle battery % #, enhanced google search, and the original lagfix, which I find FAR quicker than voodoo. But I only tried JT's .02 kernel, so maybe another will work better. At this point, I'm not jumping into anything else. The biggest problem I have w/ XDA's that the instructions are never step by step. They skip steps, use wrong/differing terms, and generally do a crap job explaining things. I'm not YOU mr. modder, I don't have your working knowledge.









My battery is crap right now though...maybe 6 hours of monster use. Prolly need to do a full wipe. This is almost as bad as a fresh windows install.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Does odin work on the vibrant?


I has fascinate.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1*


WOOT Finally got this Voodoo lag fix disabled!!


Right there with ya!


----------



## DIABLOS

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JAM3S121* 
thanks so much man ive head a headache all night trying to get my phone the way i wanted lol i gave you some rep

apk's to android are what exe's are in windows.


----------



## 4Brand

Add me to the club please, just got my phone today with a leet 16GB of storage and it's just awesome!


----------



## JAM3S121

is the lag fix noticeable speed difference?

honestly it seems like the phone is quite fast and it sounds like it doesn't always remove itself as easy as it would sound..


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


is the lag fix noticeable speed difference?

honestly it seems like the phone is quite fast and it sounds like it doesn't always remove itself as easy as it would sound..


Not in everything, just things that use the storage a lot. Like installing apps and such is MUCH smoother. Opening certain apps is noticeably faster as well.

It's also not hard to remove, like a one click deal, unless you want to remove the lagfix without flashing a new rom (rare)


----------



## Royraiden

Guys have any of you done the gps fix?I cant enter the code to open the gps settings required for the fix.I can enter other codes but with that one as soon as I enter the last character,the entire code disappears


----------



## LarsMarkelson

start page 66 for new members.

sorry just making a note for myself for later. busy at work right now.


----------



## Chilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


start page 66 for new members.

sorry just making a note for myself for later. busy at work right now.


To those who wants to know about the 2.2 Froyo update for the Galaxy S, read from page 58


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


is the lag fix noticeable speed difference?


Newsrob takes 3~4 seconds to mark all read when article list >50. Using the ext2 lagfix, it is instant. Opening individual articles goes from 2 seconds to as soon as your fingertip hits the selection. Night and day.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Not in everything, just things that use the storage a lot.


Honestly, I notice it all over the place. Apps, GUI, button to screen on...it makes a LARGE difference to my eyes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Royraiden*


Guys have any of you done the gps fix?


I use a program called GPS Status on my Fascinate.

-In GPS Status, under Settings, go to GPS & Sensors, Manage A-GPS State, first hit "Reset", then go back to Manage A-GPS State, and hit Download.
-You may have to reboot the phone for this to take effect.
-Go back in to GPS Status and it should get a lock within 10 seconds.
-Once it locks in GPS Status, it will lock in Google Maps and everything else that uses GPS.
(Credit: BiG_10)

I rely on this heavily for Runkeeper, another excellent program for runners/hikers/cyclers, etc.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chilly*


...read from page 58










I only have 17.


----------



## Jodiuh

All: Do we have a running list of user's and their favorite apps? Preferably with links and detailed explanations. Perhaps even pictures? Maybe this would be best to include all Android users...would you all contribute if I maintained something so in depth?

Ex.

Newsrob
Newsrob syncs reliably with Google Reader. There is a free version, however the pro gets rid of the ads and adds the very helpful (both in battery and on the eyes) night theme. It's heft @ almost $7, but after using 6 or 7 of them, I simply cannot use anything else. If the article's too intense (read anandtech), tap menu, open in browser and you're there. It's fast, VERY efficient to navigate, and does things automatically you wouldn't even think about, like kicking you back to the main RSS feed list when marking all read...WITHOUT asking you to confirm. Plus the icon kicks ass.









Screenshots


----------



## akeedthe

how to root my galaxy s

can someone offer me advice on this thread pls. like im aware there are many ROMs to choose from to root.which one do i use and how and what not.
thnx rep+


----------



## JAM3S121

you have to root the phone and install CWM recovery before you install a rom.

in both threads you just have a galaxy s, if you have the international one i think its the i9000s, otherwise it depends if u have the captivate or fascinate or vibrant or epic

My favorite app is probably puzzle box arcade, its like tetris and bejeweled


----------



## r3skyline

so, i should be getting a refurbished vibrant soon, questions are, what are the benefits of flashing and such?


----------



## CrAYoN_EaTeR

Sign me up i have the Vibrant


----------



## aFreak

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r3skyline* 
so, i should be getting a refurbished vibrant soon, questions are, what are the benefits of flashing and such?

You can flash ROMs which has their own different features. It's sometimes better than running stock. Flashing also has it's risks. you can brick your phone.


----------



## r3skyline

flashing nething always comes with risks, which is why i didnt ask what are the risks. lololol. im not new to flashing









i remember flashing my old 9800 PRO to XT. those were the days....

neway, so what are some of these "features"?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r3skyline* 
flashing nething always comes with risks, which is why i didnt ask what are the risks. lololol. im not new to flashing









i remember flashing my old 9800 PRO to XT. those were the days....

neway, so what are some of these "features"?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=708

Browse away...


----------



## r3skyline

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=708

Browse away...

wow lots of info, thx.


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
Newsrob takes 3~4 seconds to mark all read when article list >50. Using the ext2 lagfix, it is instant. Opening individual articles goes from 2 seconds to as soon as your fingertip hits the selection. Night and day.

Honestly, I notice it all over the place. Apps, GUI, button to screen on...it makes a LARGE difference to my eyes.

I use a program called GPS Status on my Fascinate.

-In GPS Status, under Settings, go to GPS & Sensors, Manage A-GPS State, first hit "Reset", then go back to Manage A-GPS State, and hit Download.
-You may have to reboot the phone for this to take effect.
-Go back in to GPS Status and it should get a lock within 10 seconds.
-Once it locks in GPS Status, it will lock in Google Maps and everything else that uses GPS.
(Credit: BiG_10)

I rely on this heavily for Runkeeper, another excellent program for runners/hikers/cyclers, etc.

I only have 17.









I did this and now it locks on instantly!!! The only problem is that it shows that Im on Canada!!!!Thanks for your help anyways


----------



## JAM3S121

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r3skyline* 
so, i should be getting a refurbished vibrant soon, questions are, what are the benefits of flashing and such?

It lets you install peoples customs roms I believe and custom kernals.. also stuff like lagfix which makes the phones file system ext4 instead of fat32 I believe?

Personally I rooted my phone, and installed clockwork recovery mod which lets you flash stuff but I haven't installed anyones custom roms or kernals

I need an alarm clock app, the one on the calender doesn't work as well i need it.

I want to be able to set a alarm, and set another alarm a little later like 15 minutes the calender one would work the way i need it but to much hassle go one?


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


It lets you install peoples customs roms I believe and custom kernals.. also stuff like lagfix which makes the phones file system ext4 instead of fat32 I believe?

Personally I rooted my phone, and installed clockwork recovery mod which lets you flash stuff but I haven't installed anyones custom roms or kernals

I need an alarm clock app, the one on the calender doesn't work as well i need it.

I want to be able to set a alarm, and set another alarm a little later like 15 minutes the calender one would work the way i need it but to much hassle go one?


You should have a clock app pre-installed ? It lets you set many alarms, I use it all the time.
I use an app call "Analog Clock Collection", tapping on the clock widget lets you change the style of clock or set an alarm/alarms.

Screen shot of clock app and Analog Clock Collection.


----------



## JAM3S121

thanks, i think i froze the orginal alarm clock app with titanium back up pro


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
All: Do we have a running list of user's and their favorite apps? Preferably with links and detailed explanations. Perhaps even pictures? Maybe this would be best to include all Android users...would you all contribute if I maintained something so in depth?

Ex.

Newsrob
Newsrob syncs reliably with Google Reader. There is a free version, however the pro gets rid of the ads and adds the very helpful (both in battery and on the eyes) night theme. It's heft @ almost $7, but after using 6 or 7 of them, I simply cannot use anything else. If the article's too intense (read anandtech), tap menu, open in browser and you're there. It's fast, VERY efficient to navigate, and does things automatically you wouldn't even think about, like kicking you back to the main RSS feed list when marking all read...WITHOUT asking you to confirm. Plus the icon kicks ass.









Screenshots

http://www.overclock.net/mobile-phon...-app-list.html

Quote:


Originally Posted by *r3skyline* 
so, i should be getting a refurbished vibrant soon, questions are, what are the benefits of flashing and such?

Faster (ie lagfix among other things)
More features like Mobile AP
Rooted apps, like adfree
Usually come with a much nicer than stock theme

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JAM3S121* 
It lets you install peoples customs roms I believe and custom kernals.. also stuff like lagfix which makes the phones file system ext4 instead of fat32 I believe?

Ext2 or EXT4 in place of RFS.

Quote:

I need an alarm clock app, the one on the calender doesn't work as well i need it.

I want to be able to set a alarm, and set another alarm a little later like 15 minutes the calender one would work the way i need it but to much hassle go one?
Stock should allow you to do that. However, I use Gentle Alarm, and Alarmclock Plus V2. They allow things like math problems to shut the alarm off, so I don't unintentionally turn it off.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quakermaas* 









Which Rom?


----------



## Funcrazy1

How did you get that vertical scrolling in the apps?


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1* 
How did you get that vertical scrolling in the apps?

Looks like Launcher Pro


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 

Which Rom?

*[ROM]Rombie -*XXJPK*Older versions available- Themed|no TouchWiz|Rooted -*26/9/2010*

(For the I9000)
*http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=780057


----------



## Jodiuh

Thx E_man.


----------



## Shiveron

Add me







. Samsung Fascinate owner here. Got mine for 10$ w/ a new 2 year contract w/ Verizon courtesy of Wirefly.com. Best 10$ i've ever speant.


----------



## r3skyline

wooo!!!

can definitely add me to the list now!









just purchased 2 samsung vibrants, 2 year contract 100, tmobile. w00t!


----------



## bom

Count me in ! Love my samsung vibrant =]


----------



## Zerogamer22

got the fascinate for free from best buy cuz i was a new customer to verzionless lol


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quakermaas*


*[ROM]Rombie -*XXJPK*Older versions available- Themed|no TouchWiz|Rooted -*26/9/2010*

(For the I9000)
*http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=780057


Thanks, looks quite nice.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Thanks, looks quite nice.

Thanks.
Its running very well for me, only slight problem is GPS lock(fast some times(10 secs), very slow some times(4 mins +)), but once locked I have no problem with it at all in the car.
So I am a bit reluctant to upgrade to one of the latest roms, must resist the urge


----------



## akeedthe

im having a problem with signing into google talk! i can check my gmail account and it syncs...but does not sign into google talk... any suggestions???


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *quakermaas*


Thanks.
Its running very well for me, only slight problem is GPS lock(fast some times(10 secs), very slow some times(4 mins +)), but once locked I have no problem with it at all in the car.
So I am a bit reluctant to upgrade to one of the latest roms, must resist the urge










Haha, yeah, when I get a rom working as I like, it takes some nice features to make me upgrade

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akeedthe*


im having a problem with signing into google talk! i can check my gmail account and it syncs...but does not sign into google talk... any suggestions???


Did you try uninstalling/reinstalling? That's weird otherwise, but I don't use it, so can't help you more.


----------



## sakai

Hi all,

1) I just bought the samsung galaxy s and wonders how long should i charge the battery for the first time?

2) How do i check the total memory/ storage of my phone?

3) How do i know that I'm getting a latest samsung galaxy s from the manufacturer? is there any manufacturing date i can see?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Seeing Red

Anyone get the com.android.phone error? Makes the phone pretty much impossible to use, but can be fixed with a reflash. I just used that as an excuse to move to Cognition 9.1.3.

I know there is a lot of roms out there, anyone like to share which one is their favorite?

BTW OP can you put me down for having a Captivate since I never made the list.


----------



## Pheatton

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akeedthe*


im having a problem with signing into google talk! i can check my gmail account and it syncs...but does not sign into google talk... any suggestions???


Have you tried removing your Google account from the phone and adding it back?


----------



## stumped

(i'm already on the list)

Here is my vibrant:

Stock JI6 base (2.1) w/ JFD kernel back support
Deodexed by me
Debloated
Running ttabbal's kernel w/ soft notification lights + z4mod baked in (JFD) (although unstable voltage wise @ 1GHz, working on fixing using a voltage table)
/data, /dbdata formatted ext4, /cache formatted ext2
Sense notification bar/messages
Added statusbar item press fix
added reboot to power menu
running android unlock screen
Latest Superuser.apk and latest su binaries (can be found in the market)
Runs AMAZING even at 800 MHz.


----------



## ghettogeddy

in with a vibrant rooted with galaxysrooter

just need to find a good ss program now lol


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


in with a vibrant rooted with galaxysrooter

just need to find a good ss program now lol


shootme


----------



## Le_Loup

Have it, count me in.


----------



## akeedthe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pheatton*


Have you tried removing your Google account from the phone and adding it back?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Did you try uninstalling/reinstalling? That's weird otherwise, but I don't use it, so can't help you more.


well it works on the campus wifi network but when i use the wifi in my room it doesnt log in to Gtalk or start the android download from market...


----------



## Chilly

Works fine huh? I have to get my phone registered before I can use it with my campus' network


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akeedthe*


well it works on the campus wifi network but when i use the wifi in my room it doesnt log in to Gtalk or start the android download from market...


There's not a login process for your room wifi is there?


----------



## Funcrazy1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
There's not a login process for your room wifi is there?

Maybe there is a login but locked to a mac address?


----------



## ghettogeddy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stumped* 
shootme









thank you sir


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ghettogeddy*


in with a vibrant rooted with galaxysrooter

just need to find a good ss program now lol



Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


shootme










Used shootme for a few months, but now like screenshot (Gik Soft) more, longer timer options and the shake to grab screen seems to work better IMO.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I just got the Phone and wanted to know is there a way to back up setting and Contacts like you can in iPhone?


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er* 
I just got the Phone and wanted to know is there a way to back up setting and Contacts like you can in iPhone?

I think you'll have to use Samsung Kies for that.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er* 
I just got the Phone and wanted to know is there a way to back up setting and Contacts like you can in iPhone?

Contacts are synced to google accounts, and settings can be saved in titanium backup.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Whats the difference between different ROMS? Also is it possible to get 2.2 + root it?


----------



## E_man

A lot of the roms are pretty similiar. A lot contain voodoo, some contain HSUPA, some contain custom boot images, different themes, deodex vs not, etc.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
A lot of the roms are pretty similiar. A lot contain voodoo, some contain HSUPA, some contain custom boot images, different themes, deodex vs not, etc.

Whats a good one you would recommend that is 2.2? I like to change the stock theme.


----------



## E_man

I like Cognition. *****'s looked very nice also, I almost went for it, but cognition has custom boot animation







. Liked the *****'s theme better though, both with Voodoo.

There is also a beta version of vanilla out and about.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

get Cog with HSUPA and Voodoo. It's Eclair 2.1 but it's so fast with the lag fix and internet that it's worth it.

sorry, been too busy to update the club! will do it sometime hopefully soon. brain a bit fried right now.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson* 
get Cog with HSUPA and Voodoo. It's Eclair 2.1 but it's so fast with the lag fix and internet that it's worth it.

sorry, been too busy to update the club! will do it sometime hopefully soon. brain a bit fried right now.

But i want flash more then anything.


----------



## E_man

Cog with voodoo 2.2 is amazing.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I cant seem to get the device to connect to computer. I installed the diver sand they are not workign under Windows 7. Whats best way to copy videos to the phone?


----------



## akeedthe

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1*


Maybe there is a login but locked to a mac address?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


There's not a login process for your room wifi is there?


well its a wired/ethernet connection that i use with connectify to share it as wifi from my laptop as an access point...


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akeedthe*


well its a wired/ethernet connection that i use with connectify to share it as wifi from my laptop as an access point...


could be the wifi chip in the phone is having issues with the ad-hoc network. (adhoc is what you've got setup. It's computer to computer wifi, infrastructure is what a lot of wifi needs by defacto, which is what routers setup as).


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

connectify is infrastructure


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er* 
I cant seem to get the device to connect to computer. I installed the diver sand they are not workign under Windows 7. Whats best way to copy videos to the phone?

Is the phone mounted? You need to mount it as storage before it will be seen on the computer. What are your usb settings set at?


----------



## E_man

http://www.androidcentral.com/froyo-...ndroid+Central)


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
http://www.androidcentral.com/froyo-...ndroid+Central)










Nice to know!!What about the other side of the world?? Lol.


----------



## E_man

Means that froyo is ready, and I expect a full roll out within two weeks.


----------



## Chilly

Should be out soon, and when I say I mean the end of November









Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## E_man

That would be my worst case guess, yes. But by then, Gingerbread may have been announced, so I'm betting on sooner.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I just updated my Captivate 2.1 Rooted to Cognition 2.2. So far its working good. Does Voodoo come included or i have to get it? Also how to i put custom themes?


----------



## r3skyline

the missus and I just got our samsung vibrants, and they are awesome!!!

Swype is taking some getting used to tho. But so far so good


----------



## Chilly

Swype huh? I was using it for a little while but then I went back to using the "regular" type.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


I just updated my Captivate 2.1 Rooted to Cognition 2.2. So far its working good. Does Voodoo come included or i have to get it? Also how to i put custom themes?


There are a few metamorph themes out there.http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=707. 
I'm a fan of minimalistic mod personally
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=760106

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r3skyline*


the missus and I just got our samsung vibrants, and they are awesome!!!

Swype is taking some getting used to tho. But so far so good










Swype takes some getting used too (I heard somewhere it uses the part of your brain that is used by your hunt and peck typers, rather than the touch-typists) so it takes some conversion time.


----------



## Jack Pepsi

I got Froyo on my GT-I9000 yesterday and it's really anything spectacular but since I got a brand new handset with working recovery mode I'm going to finally start voiding my warranty.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Now with Cog 2.2 the phone is amazing. Flash works perfectly. Downloaded LancherPro and its very good. What games do you guys recommend?


----------



## E_man

Playing with the Geomod rom. Loving it. Very Fast, nice theming, overall quite nice. Only complaint is you need to flash another modem, stock modem sucks.

As for games:

Dot* (easiest way to find is search Dot 2, dev is ustwo, and search more applications)
Dot 2
Angry Birds*
Alchemy
Atomic Bomber*
Castle Warriors
Fruit Ninja
Galaxy Domination*
Guns'n'Glory
Graviturn
Graviturn Extended
Hungry Shark
Minisquadron*
The Inferno
Totemo

* = My absolute favorites, all are ones I play.


----------



## timAHH

Sign me up! So uhh, it looks like nobody else has the Mesmerize from US Cellular?

Well, guess I'm the first! This one actually has a flash too! But unfortunately it isn't due to get Froyo until towards the end of the year









Is there any way I could get it anyway without voiding my warranty?


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timAHH* 
Sign me up! So uhh, it looks like nobody else has the Mesmerize from US Cellular?

Well, guess I'm the first! This one actually has a flash too! But unfortunately it isn't due to get Froyo until towards the end of the year









Is there any way I could get it anyway without voiding my warranty?

No. However, it's very easy to flash back if something goes wrong, assuming you can find a rom for your phone.


----------



## Waltibaba

Sign me up too! Got an i9000 (int'l) with DocRambone's SuperSlim DocMod and JP6. Froyo all the way!


----------



## timAHH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
No. However, it's very easy to flash back if something goes wrong, assuming you can find a rom for your phone.

is there a way I can back up my stock rom? This is my first smartphone and I just got it the other day. I really want froyo though... is there any guide I could look at about how to get it?


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timAHH* 
is there a way I can back up my stock rom? This is my first smartphone and I just got it the other day. I really want froyo though... is there any guide I could look at about how to get it?

unfortunately, each galaxy s device is different enough that the software won't work across the board.

Coupled with the fact that samsung has announced it's having issues w/ cdma radios and froyo right now.

So no, there is no easy way (or even possible to normal people) for you to cook up some froyo for your phone.


----------



## timAHH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stumped* 
unfortunately, each galaxy s device is different enough that the software won't work across the board.

Coupled with the fact that samsung has announced it's having issues w/ cdma radios and froyo right now.

So no, there is no easy way (or even possible to normal people) for you to cook up some froyo for your phone.

Really? When did Samsung announce that? Froyo will still come to US Cellular though, right? I heard its supposed to come before Christmas I just don't like waiting...


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timAHH* 
is there a way I can back up my stock rom? This is my first smartphone and I just got it the other day. I really want froyo though... is there any guide I could look at about how to get it?

Is your phone CDMA or GSM? As for backing up stock rom, root and nandroid.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stumped* 
unfortunately, each galaxy s device is different enough that the software won't work across the board.

For the most part, at least with the GSM phones, you can run roms that aren't meant for your phone. I've used i9000 kernals before, and others have put vibrant kernals on their captivates as well. Some quirks, but usable.


----------



## timAHH

I believe us cellular is cdma right?


----------



## E_man

Not sure. Does it have a sim?


----------



## timAHH

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Not sure. Does it have a sim?

No


----------



## E_man

CDMA then, so I'm guessing you'll have to wait for something official.


----------



## Eagle1337

Anyone here have Bell's Galaxy S Vibrant? Does it still have the sim card?


----------



## Chilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Eagle1337*


Anyone here have Bell's Galaxy S Vibrant? Does it still have the sim card?


I do, and yes it does have a SIM Card.

Bell and Telus switched over to 3G+ network awhile back, you can use other phones but you'll need 3G frequencies of 850MHz and 1900MHz.


----------



## Eagle1337

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chilly*


I do, and yes it does have a SIM Card.

Bell and Telus switched over to 3G+ network awhile back, you can use other phones but you'll need 3G frequencies of 850MHz and 1900MHz.


sweet, i should get my droid like next week ^_^.... I just need to find my debit card..


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *timAHH* 
Really? When did Samsung announce that? Froyo will still come to US Cellular though, right? I heard its supposed to come before Christmas I just don't like waiting...

they said it at the android bbq. They were asked mainly about the epic, and samsung said they had unexpected bugs with the cdma radios and were trying to work them out which would cause them to releases froyo for cdma phones later.

Also, all the us galaxy s variants are waiting for froyo. Nobody likes waiting. but you'll have to (unless you have a super awesome dev who is committed to getting froyo working on your specific phone).

EDIT: it also looks like they've found someone with an unofficial "official" froyo for the TMO-US vibrant and they're working on a system dump.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Quote:

EDIT: it also looks like they've found someone with an unofficial "official" froyo for the TMO-US vibrant and they're working on a system dump.
want want want want want


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife* 
want want want want want

i'll post it when they get it. looks to be ~3 hours away from a dev's hands.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Anyone having random shut downs with Captivate? At night when i dont use it and wake up in the morning i found my phone off.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Anyone having random shut downs with Captivate? At night when i dont use it and wake up in the morning i found my phone off.


I used to get reboots with a bad rom, but never a complete shutdown. Try a different rom/reflash that rom?


----------



## Chilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Anyone having random shut downs with Captivate? At night when i dont use it and wake up in the morning i found my phone off.


Possibly a bad ROM?

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## getllamasfast

Hey guys, do you know how to stop com.android.phone from crashing? I'm running cognition 2.3b2 on my captivate and unless the phone is in airplane mode, the phone part keeps crashing.


----------



## E_man

Sounds like a bad flash. I'd redo.


----------



## getllamasfast

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Sounds like a bad flash. I'd redo.


Do you mean a complete wipe back to stock and re-flash or just a simple re-flash?


----------



## E_man

Probably flash stock then cog again. I don't know if I'd flash a cog onto a bad cog, though I don't see why it wouldn't work.


----------



## Jodiuh

Not sure if either of these have been posted yet, but they're two of my favorite accessories for this phone.

Motorola P513 Vehicle Power Adapter MicroUSB Rapid Rate Charger

Make sure you order from Amazon.com and not one of the other companies as you may not recieve the genuine moto charger. It's a quality charger that charges as quickly as the stock pack-in home charger and goes for less than 1/2 what the carriers want.

  $10 shipped









Tune Belt Sport Armband for HTC EVO 4G, Droid Incredible & more (fits larger smartphones and iPhones in protective cases like iPhone 4 in Bumper case)

These guys only ship once a week, so don't freak out like me if takes awhile to get to you. A friend has used a couple of these and recommended this one to me as his favorite. It fits very, very well and doesn't slide up and down at all. I take my Fascinate out of the case as it fits better that way. I use this band together w/ runkeeper to track my stats and progress w/ the always reliable GPS.









  $25 shipped


----------



## E_man

I got a car charger for free with my phone, and it charges faster than the AC charger does. Yay costco.


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


EDIT: it also looks like they've found someone with an unofficial "official" froyo for the TMO-US vibrant and they're working on a system dump.











Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife*


want want want want want



Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


i'll post it when they get it. looks to be ~3 hours away from a dev's hands.


Epic. Troll.

The guy who claimed that his boss had 2.2 for vibrant turned out to be a hoax. He even got the devs to believe him. On the plus side, the guy working extremely hard on porting 2.2 from the GT-I9000 to the vibrant got GPS working that night, AND he's got wifi calling working.


----------



## Seeing Red

Quote:



Originally Posted by *getllamasfast*


Hey guys, do you know how to stop com.android.phone from crashing? I'm running cognition 2.3b2 on my captivate and unless the phone is in airplane mode, the phone part keeps crashing.


I got the same problem a couple times. Are you using Titanium Backup? When using TiB to save system data, be sure it doesn't backup all the system programs because it could be restoring a program incompatible with the new ROM. Have it only backup system data that has personal preferences.

Reflash and restore only system data that has personal preferences (usually highlighted in green instead of red). Once your done restoring, delete all your backups and redo them only selecting the ones you have restored. That way you can do a full restore next time without having to go through and choose them all again. This is only for system data, user apps just won't work if they are incompatible.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Which froyo build should I use?
xda has the 'Macnut R9 ' and 'Obsidian - JK2 Official Froyo Based 2.2' both listed with GPS and wifi calling fixed...


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife* 
Which froyo build should I use?
xda has the 'Macnut R9 ' and 'Obsidian - JK2 Official Froyo Based 2.2' both listed with GPS and wifi calling fixed...

right now, i'm using macnut r9. I didn't see anything about wifi calling in JK2, but eugene is going to upload an r10 tonight to fix a few issues people have.

Oh yeah, just a heads up. backup your internal sd card to be safe. some people have had their cd card erased upgrading to froyo.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

in the obsidian changelog =P

Quote:

- Wifi calling
- GPS works and is very accurate


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife* 
in the obsidian changelog =P

ah i see.

Choose the one you're most fond of first, just make sure to ODIN to stock (with the repartition option) and then flash. If you don't like the first one, try the other.

Also, r10 will be up sometime tonight.


----------



## Royraiden

Have any of you guys used this rom http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=803569 ? The latest version of Cognition is having some issues and there are no downloads for previous ones.And how can I do a reliable backup of my internal and external memory just in case something goes wrong with the flashing of the rom?


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Royraiden* 
Have any of you guys used this rom http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=803569 ? The latest version of Cognition is having some issues and there are no downloads for previous ones.And how can I do a reliable backup of my internal and external memory just in case something goes wrong with the flashing of the rom?

just copy the contents to your computer. Crtl+A then on your computer (in a folder) Ctrl+V.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I think Launcher PRO was causing the shut downs. Also heard the when the Phone idles at 100Mhz it shut it self down so i got SetCPU and set minimum clock to 200Mhz. So far its working.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Quote:

Data Connection issue's... Select WCDMA or GSM based on Connection.. Data will Drop when switching from 2G to 3G using Auto-Settings ( Fix by Airplane Mode enable / disable )
GSM = Edge / 2G
WCDMA = 3G / HSDA
is this a big problem?


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife* 
is this a big problem?

whose ROM?
Depends, some people are continuing to have issues with it, some have not seen the issue pop up since R3 (or something like that).

Gotta remember, eugene's is a Frankenstein build, while TW is based more upon the "stock" 2.2 leak.

I also tried obsidian, but had issues with the calendar syncing, so i decided to go back to eugene's.

EDIT: Woot woot. rocking froyo on mah vibrant w/ wifi calling.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Cheers. Just got froyo working without any major issues. I'm in love haha =P


----------



## E_man

http://www.androidcentral.com/froyo-...ndroid+Central)


----------



## stumped

Woot! Official Tmobile Vibrant 2.2 ODIN has been found!
EDIT: Odin flash posted at xda.


----------



## CrazyHeaven

*Looks at his epic* Bad phone!


----------



## Tehwall

I dropped my phone in the toilet, forgot to instantly take out the battery so it got inside, and now when I turn on the laptop it the screen goes crazy. Both the water indicator on the battery and on the phone turned purple/pink.

I have wireless insurance, and already returned my phone to AT&T once (within 30 days of purchase for free) when I bricked my phone. This time if I return it I'll have to pay the $125 replacement deductible. Do you think AT&T will accept my phone? Can they check if it's rooted or anything when it's messed up like this and deny my claim? Do you think they'll accept it in the first place?

Thanks!


----------



## armybrat

Add me to the list just picked up the Captivate today and browsing the forums to start modding


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Battery life with froyo is equal or less than eclair. amidoinitrong?


----------



## E_man

Should be about the same. Shouldn't be any lower.


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Should be about the same. Shouldn't be any lower.


it shouldn't be in theory, but it's not official yet so it could be one of the test builds and there could be something not fully optimized.

EDIT: damnit, math homework or flash to the newest 2.2 odin w/ 2e recovery? argh!!!! (math homework due by 8:30am tomorrow).


----------



## E_man

8:30am. Bah, Mine's due by midnight







. Then there's Black Ops...

And good point about the beta builds.


----------



## Calamity

Hey guys, I'm planning on getting one of these when I get home from Afghanistan. Is there much differeance between the I9000 and the Vibrant?


----------



## E_man

Not really, I think the i9000 has a flash and an ffc, if that matters. Vibrant has the proper amount of buttons (home, back, search, menu) vs the i9000's 3 (Home, Back, Menu). Other than that, I can't think of a difference.


----------



## Calamity

In that case, Bell Vibrant here I come.


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Calamity* 
In that case, Bell Vibrant here I come.

You'll like your new phone


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Calamity* 
In that case, Bell Vibrant here I come.

i'm not sure if the bell vibrant is the same as the TMO-US vibrant or if it's the same as the GT-i9000. I think it's the GT-i9000 and won't be compatible with the AWS spectrum (wind, tmo-us, and some other canadian cell provider).


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stumped* 
i'm not sure if the bell vibrant is the same as the TMO-US vibrant or if it's the same as the GT-i9000. I think it's the GT-i9000 and won't be compatible with the AWS spectrum (wind, tmo-us, and some other canadian cell provider).

Yes, Bell's version of the Vibrant is the same as T-Mobile's, Rogers has the same one from AT&T, the Captivate, and Telus has the same one from Verizon, the Fascinate









They all carry the 850MHz/1900MHz 3G bands.


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chilly* 
Yes, Bell's version of the Vibrant is the same as T-Mobile's, Rogers has the same one from AT&T, the Captivate, and Telus has the same one from Verizon, the Fascinate









They all carry the 850MHz/1900MHz 3G bands.

there are 2 different vibrants though. one happens to be a GT-i9000 with vibrant moniker, and it's caused a few headaches for people in the vibrant xda forums. i just can't remember if it's the bell vibrant that's really a gt-i9000.


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stumped* 
there are 2 different vibrants though. one happens to be a GT-i9000 with vibrant moniker, and it's caused a few headaches for people in the vibrant xda forums. i just can't remember if it's the bell vibrant that's really a gt-i9000.

Bell's Vibrant is the GT-i9000M (Notice the "M" for the region in this case, it's Canadian!







)


----------



## r3skyline

happyy!

i totally just rooted, and flashed the bionix 1.2 to my phone and its soo nice. i love it over stock.

i will miss my status and update feed (yes im into the social scene, lol), but its worth it.

am wanting to get my avatar.apk back tho. i rather liked having a shortcut to watch it.

one thing i severely dislike bout the phone. you cant mass delete contacts. stupid facebook....


----------



## E_man

You can get facebook to only import some contacts, and select them froma achecklist


----------



## ZealotKi11er

What happens if i delete all the data in the internal SD card?


----------



## r3skyline

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
You can get facebook to only import some contacts, and select them froma achecklist

yea i just saw that. im still learning the basics.









was troublesome wiping, then redoing it.

glad i can just import by selection now.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


What happens if i delete all the data in the internal SD card?


Then you lose all your data on your SD card. Nothing vital is lost, but anything that you keep there is gone.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Then you lose all your data on your SD card. Nothing vital is lost, but anything that you keep there is gone.


Yeah thanks. I thought there are OS files there. I flashed my phone right now to GeoMod 2.2.1 and i kind of like it better then Cog.


----------



## akeedthe

Ive rooted my galaxy s with the one click root method.how do I backup my stock rom before I start experimenting with other stuff? 
1.how do I use nandroid to do this?

2.I've installed the rom manager....how do I use the clock work recovery method?

Thnx rep +


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I use Rom Manager to install different ROMs once the phone is rooted. As for backing it up i just restore it to factory 2.1 with ODIN one click which is extreme easy.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Yeah thanks. I thought there are OS files there. I flashed my phone right now to GeoMod 2.2.1 and i kind of like it better then Cog.


Yeah, I'm on Geomod too. My main complaint is it messes with the modem, so you have to go through a string of flashes to get back to non-HSUPA.







I actually get crappier signal (at faster speeds) with HSUPA.


----------



## Calamity

I just put in my order for the Vibrant today! Can't wait to get it next month... Common home time. It's like back when I was in school waiting for the bell to ring. Except I am getting shot at waiting to get on the chopper.


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er* 
I use Rom Manager to install different ROMs once the phone is rooted. As for backing it up i just restore it to factory 2.1 with ODIN one click which is extreme easy.

So if I flash to a different rom and something goes wrong,I can just use Odin to go back to the stock rom?Im dying to have froyo on my phone but I didnt know how to get back just in case.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Royraiden*


So if I flash to a different rom and something goes wrong,I can just use Odin to go back to the stock rom?Im dying to have froyo on my phone but I didnt know how to get back just in case.


I think as long as the phone can go to Download Mode then yes.


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er* 
I think as long as the phone can go to Download Mode then yes.

Lol I tried to boot up in download mode but couldnt.Doesnt ROM manager provide an option to back up the current rom?I actually did that back up,but I guess if I fu*# up the rom flashing I wont be able to access rom manager.


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Royraiden* 
Lol I tried to boot up in download mode but couldnt.Doesnt ROM manager provide an option to back up the current rom?I actually did that back up,but I guess if I fu*# up the rom flashing I wont be able to access rom manager.

when the phone is running, try typing in command prompt:

Code:



Code:


adb reboot download

To access w/o having the phone running and connected to a computer, power off the phone. then press vol + and vol - at the same time, and while holding them down, connect the usb while the usb is plugged inot the computer and see if you can get into download mode that way.

BTW, what phone do you have?


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


when the phone is running, try typing in command prompt:

Code:


Code:


adb reboot recovery

To access w/o having the phone running and connected to a computer, power off the phone. then press vol + and vol - at the same time, and while holding them down, connect the usb while the usb is plugged inot the computer and see if you can get into download mode that way.

BTW, what phone do you have?


Im using a Captivate, I've tried every single way to get into download mode but nothing worked.Did a bit of search and a lot of people are having the same problem.Now I wont get froyo because of this







and seems that the official one wont be out soon.


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Royraiden*


Im using a Captivate, I've tried every single way to get into download mode but nothing worked.Did a bit of search and a lot of people are having the same problem.Now I wont get froyo because of this







and seems that the official one wont be out soon.


lol, i miss typed in my above post. have you tried

Code:


Code:


adb reboot download

at all?


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


lol, i miss typed in my above post. have you tried

Code:


Code:


adb reboot download

at all?


I tried to type that command but nothing shows up on the dos window.This is really frustrating.


----------



## E_man

Have you downloaded and set up adb? It's not a native windows command.

Edit: Rom manager doesn't need download mode, you just need to have cwm flashed on your sd card, and reboot into recovery. Adb or root apps like quick boot can do that.

Sent from my phone. Ignore the typos.


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Have you downloaded and set up adb? It's not a native windows command.

Edit: Rom manager doesn't need download mode, you just need to have cwm flashed on your sd card, and reboot into recovery. Adb or root apps like quick boot can do that.

Sent from my phone. Ignore the typos.


So can I restore a stock rom from recovery in case something goes wrong?


----------



## Eagle1337

I have a galaxy S now, add me to the list.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Royraiden*


So can I restore a stock rom from recovery in case something goes wrong?


As long as you keep the rom, and the rom manager update.zip on your sd card, then yes. It would be insanely hard to brick past the ability to boot into recovery.


----------



## akeedthe

when i make a rom manager backup...what files do i exactly need for a rom flash if i mess up things later on?
is it only the date folder with a bunch of files like cache/data and nandroid.md5 ?

or do i need the clockworkmod/recovery-update.zip file and the download folder within it?


----------



## Funcrazy1

Hey, sorry to probably ask the noobest question ever.. How do I install a custom theme/skin?This Theme


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akeedthe* 
when i make a rom manager backup...what files do i exactly need for a rom flash if i mess up things later on?
is it only the date folder with a bunch of files like cache/data and nandroid.md5 ?

or do i need the clockworkmod/recovery-update.zip file and the download folder within it?

You need the clockwork mod recovery update.zip as well.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1* 
Hey, sorry to probably ask the noobest question ever.. How do I install a custom theme/skin?This Theme

It looks like you need his specific rom/recovery, then you just flash the zip.


----------



## akeedthe

guys. i rooted my sgs using the one click method. and flashed with thr clockwork mod. now to install froyo using kies...do i have to unroot it again?


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
As long as you keep the rom, and the rom manager update.zip on your sd card, then yes. It would be insanely hard to brick past the ability to boot into recovery.

Well if booting into recovery mode requires the 2/3 key method then im probably out of lock, I know I can reboot into recovery mode but thats by going into applications and opening rom manager and going from there.But if I cant boot up properly because of bad rom flashing how can I get into recovery mode?I ve been wanting to get froyo for more than a week but then something keeps coming up, maybe Im just too noob to get it done.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Royraiden*


Well if booting into recovery mode requires the 2/3 key method then im probably out of lock, I know I can reboot into recovery mode but thats by going into applications and opening rom manager and going from there.But if I cant boot up properly because of bad rom flashing how can I get into recovery mode?I ve been wanting to get froyo for more than a week but then something keeps coming up, maybe Im just too noob to get it done.


That sucks, isn't there a fix for 3 button recovery?


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


That sucks, isn't there a fix for 3 button recovery?


I read that was addressed with some update but it seems it wasnt.I also read somewhere that the newer versions of Captivates are the ones unable to do the 3 key boot(download/recovery mode).Yes I know it sucks







.But anyways I noticed that the pc wont recognize my phone if Im using ADW Launcher(Its a known issue) so how can I switch launchers??

**Edit** Did another search and found out the Home Switcher app so never mind.


----------



## Calamity

Just to be 100% sure, the memory expansion type for the vibrant is MicroSD correct?


----------



## E_man

Yes. It has a "built in sd card" that is 16GB, and that is expandable by microSD.


----------



## akeedthe

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akeedthe* 
guys. i rooted my sgs using the one click method. and flashed with thr clockwork mod. now to install froyo using kies...do i have to unroot it again?

can someone answer this pls thnx


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *akeedthe* 
can someone answer this pls thnx









Why are you going to install froyo with kies?Is that possible??


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akeedthe*


can someone answer this pls thnx










if you install froyo through kies over OCLF, then you're more than likely going to have issues. I'd suggest going back to completely stock (after backing up settings/app of course) and then upgrading. But why use kies? shouldn't there be and ODIN flashable set of froyo for your phone?


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


if you install froyo through kies over OCLF, then you're more than likely going to have issues. I'd suggest going back to completely stock (after backing up settings/app of course) and then upgrading. But why use kies? shouldn't there be and ODIN flashable set of froyo for your phone?


This


----------



## GAMERIG

TAB7 (left) and Vibrant (right)..







I dont sure if I kept Tab, then I would sell Vibrant. but I just play with it as experiment for a while..


----------



## Funcrazy1

Alright, So I'm having this problem I have not been able to solve at all... Been going at it for awhile now.. I can not delete or add anything to my Internal Samsung Vibrant memory at all... I've not been able to do this for a very long time.. It worked when I first go the phone but I've not been able to do it now.. I can take a screenshot what it says.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GAMERIG* 








TAB7 (left) and Vibrant (right)..







I dont sure if I kept Tab, then I would sell Vibrant. but I just play with it as experiment for a while..

Nice!







How you liking the tab?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Funcrazy1* 
Alright, So I'm having this problem I have not been able to solve at all... Been going at it for awhile now.. I can not delete or add anything to my Internal Samsung Vibrant memory at all... I've not been able to do this for a very long time.. It worked when I first go the phone but I've not been able to do it now.. I can take a screenshot what it says.

Yeah, please do. That's weird.


----------



## akeedthe

so then. can someone recommend me a froyo ROM to flash and instructions on how to pls?
thnx rep+


----------



## E_man

I'd recommend either cognition 2.4.1, because cognition is always a solid rom, or at least was. I have been using Geomods lately, and really like it over the last cognition I tried though, thanks to built in cwm, back light notifications, OC/UV support, beautifully themed, and some AOSP touches sprinkled in.

Instructions can be better found on thier respective threads. Any questions, post back.


----------



## Andy.Yung

If you like MobileAP, don't flash Cognition 2.4.1. Earlier Cog builds have been great, but 2.4 was built on a Vibrant kernel and there's some stuff to iron out still.


----------



## Huski

captivate reporting in!


----------



## Demented

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


I'd recommend either cognition 2.4.1, because cognition is always a solid rom, or at least was. I have been using Geomods lately, and really like it over the last cognition I tried though, thanks to built in cwm, back light notifications, OC/UV support, beautifully themed, and some AOSP touches sprinkled in.

Instructions can be better found on thier respective threads. Any questions, post back.


I still love Cognition, tho I'm a bit backdated using 2.2beta9.1.3. Everything works, and it's not that god awful Vibrant ROM.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andy.Yung*


If you like MobileAP, don't flash Cognition 2.4.1. Earlier Cog builds have been great, but 2.4 was built on a Vibrant kernel and there's some stuff to iron out still.


Speaking of which...







...DG has announced he is no longer using the Vibrant ROM. I for one am glad he made that decision.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Nice!







How you liking the tab?


Yeah its very nice. But I feel like Tab is big phone, IMO. Tab and Vibrant running the same android OS but different version. TAB has FFC and Camera Flash; Vibrant hasn't. TAB's battery is excellent. MMmmm, I honest with you, Flash runs on browser that is sucks. I feel Flash is a bloat-ware, and it causes browser issues. Guess what? Steve Job is right about flash is not good for phone or tablet..

TAB isn't iPAD Killer, but the colored nook killer or/ the cheaper android tablet killer.


----------



## E_man

I keep hearing the tab has issues with browser flash. My captivate does not. Interesting.


----------



## stumped

so apparently the tab source has been released, discuss.


----------



## E_man

Hoping some of the tab stuff gets ported to phones. The ereader (not kobo in the hub) looks good, maybe a few other goodies. Other than that, doesn't really affect me, without a tab


----------



## Calamity

Question for yall. How much data would you say you use per month.


----------



## Chilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Calamity*


Question for yall. How much date would you say you use per month.


I think you mean data? If so, then I use about 20-30MB of data a month


----------



## Velathawen

Quick question. If I'm trying to flash to a different rom, is it recommended that I flash back to stock first or does it not matter? I flashed Bionix just to try it out and want to go back to either stock or another rom >_>


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Calamity* 
Question for yall. How much data would you say you use per month.

~180MB

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velathawen* 
Quick question. If I'm trying to flash to a different rom, is it recommended that I flash back to stock first or does it not matter? I flashed Bionix just to try it out and want to go back to either stock or another rom >_>

Can't hurt to flash to stock.


----------



## Jodiuh

You know...for as many folks have the Galaxy...for as much as Sammy has sold...why am I still on eclair?


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
You know...for as many folks have the Galaxy...for as much as Sammy has sold...why am I still on eclair?

You're not the only one


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
You know...for as many folks have the Galaxy...for as much as Sammy has sold...why am I still on eclair?

I'm not in eclair









Honestly, it's a bad situation. If they are as slow with gingerbread as they have been with froyo official, I'll be very dissappointed.


----------



## Jodiuh

Could you imagine having to rely on Microsoft to update their OS, then Asus to update their little AIbastardchild apps, and finally Cox or Comcast to approve it all before you got Windows 7? It's just...so...wrong.









In my perfect world...

1. BGR reports, "Google makes Gingerbread available for download!"
2. I download and install that very moment. No Touchbullcrap, no bingjunk, no verizonred do do dooo! ring ring...just Andy in green...exploding or something cool.

Ninjaedit...lol...

How to eat a reeses peanut butter cup


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

After like a week of froyo im pretty Damn sure the battery life is worse than eclair. Hopefully the official release is better because this is kinda dissapointing.
On another note I probably use 1.5-2gb a month


----------



## canoners

Which do you guys prefer? Captivate or Vibrant?


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *canoners* 
Which do you guys prefer? Captivate or Vibrant?

That comes down to taste as they are pretty much the same.I went with the Captivate because of its sleek design.Vibrant for me is a an iphone made by samsung(looks-wise) and I hate the iphone.Then again thats my point of view.I dont like round edges on phones.


----------



## stumped

i'd much rather a vibrant with a captivate shell.

I don't have much experience with the captivate's dev teams, but the vibrant's dev teams are amazing to say the least.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

the menu buttons for the vibrant are ...well..more vibrant =P


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife*


After like a week of froyo im pretty Damn sure the battery life is worse than eclair. Hopefully the official release is better because this is kinda dissapointing. 
On another note I probably use 1.5-2gb a month


My battery life stayed pretty much the same. Are you using a non-vibrant kernal?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *canoners*


Which do you guys prefer? Captivate or Vibrant?


I like the look and feel of the captivate better personally, but I'd be happy with either one.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


i'd much rather a vibrant with a captivate shell.

I don't have much experience with the captivate's dev teams, but the vibrant's dev teams are amazing to say the least.


Yeah, there is some sweet vibrant development going on. Not sure how it compares to the captivate, but it seems like a lot of stuff got ported from the vibrant forums when we were both on 2.1.


----------



## canoners

Yeah, I like the look on Captivate more, but I read Vibrant's a bit better :s


----------



## Chilly

Speaking of the Captivate, Rogers finally released it


----------



## xlastshotx

Has anyone used the video out on the vibrant? I havnt been able to get mine working and im not sure if its the cable I am trying to use or maybe the rom I am on (didn't work on Master's Axura 2.0.1 or the one I am on now Froyo.UVJK2 "T959UVJK2"). I do have the setting in Display checked to enable video out.

Here is a picture of the video cable that I am trying to use, I think its the rite type.. but maybe not?










**Edit
nvm, I watched couple videos of people using video on it and one of the videos informed me that you use the red one instead of the yellow for video


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Guys does anyone know any good Video Players from Android Market that play more files then stock? I am trying right now RockPlayer and its good but it does not support Subs for some of my mkv video files. Also i need to get a case for this Captivate because i feel like i am going to scratch the back so badly. Can someone link me a good case that is not too fat?


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


I keep hearing the tab has issues with browser flash. My captivate does not. Interesting.


Yes, at least Android users have been recommended to set the plug-ins to on-demand, simple..


----------



## akeedthe

will ROMs made for the captivate or vibrant work on the Int. SGS? for eg like the cognition ROM?


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *akeedthe*


will ROMs made for the captivate or vibrant work on the Int. SGS? for eg like the cognition ROM?


I am pretty sure it has to specify id its made for a certain model. I dont think a Rom for Vibrant will work right away for Captivate.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er* 
Guys does anyone know any good Video Players from Android Market that play more files then stock? I am trying right now RockPlayer and its good but it does not support Subs for some of my mkv video files. Also i need to get a case for this Captivate because i feel like i am going to scratch the back so badly. Can someone link me a good case that is not too fat?

Vplayer is a good one to check out, Zimly is too, though I'm using an off market beta build someone posted. arcPlayer was another decent one.


----------



## zachll88

Add me!! Vibrant owner! Loving it. And ofc like most galaxy s owners waiting for the 2.2 update. =)


----------



## Velathawen

Hrm, I've run into a bit of a problem.

As I stated in my original post, I flashed Bionix (big mistake!) onto my International SGS. Now, whenever I plug the phone in to USB, it shuts down and goes back and forth between a loading screen (the little circle) and the battery (no charging animation). I have tried different USB ports, and USB debugging has been enabled, also tried mass storage/keis option. Nothing.

The phone itself works, and I can still use it for the most part. I can get into recovery mode without issue. But I'm not sure of how I could get another firmware onto the internal sd, any suggestions?


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velathawen* 
Hrm, I've run into a bit of a problem.

As I stated in my original post, I flashed Bionix (big mistake!) onto my International SGS. Now, whenever I plug the phone in to USB, it shuts down and goes back and forth between a loading screen (the little circle) and the battery (no charging animation). I have tried different USB ports, and USB debugging has been enabled, also tried mass storage/keis option. Nothing.

The phone itself works, and I can still use it for the most part. I can get into recovery mode without issue. But I'm not sure of how I could get another firmware onto the internal sd, any suggestions?

you'll need to odin (you need to be in download mode for this, turn phone completely off, then hold vol + and vol - at the same time and plug the usb into the phone and connect to computer).

I'm sure there's tons of guides for the international galaxy s for ODIN w/ links to the correct odin files.


----------



## Velathawen

Any time usb is plugged in the phone shuts itself off regardless of what mode I am in (debugger, normal, storage, kies, etc). This is the reason why I haven't had any success thus far with adb or Odin. I can manually go into recovery mode via rom manager and the 3 buttons, but as soon as I plug in the USB, it shuts itself off.

Is there a way to wipe the contents of the internal SD completely and then to just reflash the stock firmware?


----------



## stumped

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Velathawen* 
Any time usb is plugged in the phone shuts itself off regardless of what mode I am in (debugger, normal, storage, kies, etc). This is the reason why I haven't had any success thus far with adb or Odin. I can manually go into recovery mode via rom manager and the 3 buttons, but as soon as I plug in the USB, it shuts itself off.

Is there a way to wipe the contents of the internal SD completely and then to just reflash the stock firmware?

have you tried download mode? that is independent of the kernel, which it shouldn't shut your phone off when you're in download mode.

I'm not sure exactly how to get download mode with thi GT-i9000, but i'm assuming it's the same across the board. try download mode and then report back.

(recovery/mass storage/kies/etc. is not the same as download mode. download mode is the last resort fix to galaxy s phones and saves many people a completely bricked phone)


----------



## Velathawen

Going to try again in the morning *_*


----------



## E_man

If you have a nandroid (you should always before you flash a rom), you can just flash Clockwork Mod Recovery, reboot into recovery, install packages, and install your old nandroid.


----------



## Jodiuh

For a good case, one of the high gloss TPU silicon cases sanded down work very well. Protection + grip = win.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
For a good case, one of the high gloss TPU silicon cases sanded down work very well. Protection + grip = win.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










AWESOME, You are creative genius!


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Vplayer is a good one to check out, Zimly is too, though I'm using an off market beta build someone posted. arcPlayer was another decent one.

I tried Vplayer but like Rock Player i use it does not read subs from the video file, Also does not detect multi audio files.
Zimply was just as stock with same file support.
I have not been able to get arcPlayer.
+rep for the help.


----------



## Kopi

Hey guys just picked up a Galaxy S Vibrant, love it...getting used to it still. One quick question - I can't make two numbers for one person (ie, cell and home)?


----------



## E_man

You sure?

Contacts->Select Contact->Menu button->Edit

Next to the word phone, there is a plus sign. Lets you add numbers. I have multiple numbers for a lot of my contacts.


----------



## Funcrazy1

So if you guys need case and still waiting for otterbox I found a pretty awesome case.
Samsung Vibrant Trident Case Hopefully I will get it with next paycheck.


----------



## Kopi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
You sure?

Contacts->Select Contact->Menu button->Edit

Next to the word phone, there is a plus sign. Lets you add numbers. I have multiple numbers for a lot of my contacts.

Has to be in Phone memory, not Sim card memory








Fixed.


----------



## E_man

Why not sync to google?

Besides, I just saved a dummy contact to phone memory with multiple phone numbers in the exact same way I described above.


----------



## Kopi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Why not sync to google?

Besides, I just saved a dummy contact to phone memory with multiple phone numbers in the exact same way I described above.


I probably will, have to setup a new gmail account cause my current one has a lot of numbers/contacts that I haven't heard from in years


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kopi*


I probably will, have to setup a new gmail account cause my current one has a lot of numbers/contacts that I haven't heard from in years


Why not just clean up your current gmail? That way, you don't have to worry about syncing two gmail accounts.


----------



## E_man

So anyone flashed to CM6.1 on their Captivate/Galaxy S.


----------



## masustic

just got my captivate and im lovin it. upgraded from an iphone4 and this phone is way better. im sure there is alot of stuff this one can do that i have yet to figure out!


----------



## 88EVGAFTW

I am still on Cognition beta 9, it has been working extremely well and is pretty fast. at this point i will just wait for official Froyo to come out.


----------



## Penicilyn

Just ran over this news, could be deemed old but it's making me more hopeful about the 2.2 update for Canadians...

http://cellphoneforums.net/samsung/t...yo-update.html

Quote:



The Samsung Vibrant and the Samsung Captivate is getting the Android 2.2 Froyo update this December but only in Canada via Bell and Rogers. It's not known when the Samsung Vibrant and Captivate will receive the Froyo update in the U.S., but it's expected to hit sometime before this year ends.


----------



## stumped

so, i'm running me some voodoo5 on my phone, and it flies fast. /data /cache /dbdata AND /system are all ext4. This thing flies! although i had a few hiccups getting it that way (Linda said my sdcard didn't have enough space left, even though it had 12GB of free space. it did work after a reboot though).


----------



## Royraiden

Guys is there a way to use samsung widgets while using adw launcher????It dissapears when you enable this launcher.


----------



## E_man

I don't think so


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Royraiden*


Guys is there a way to use samsung widgets while using adw launcher????It dissapears when you enable this launcher.


nope, the widgets are tied to the touchwiz launcher, much like how the sense widgets are tied to the sense launcher


----------



## Royraiden

Awww that sucks.I really like the Buddies Now widget.Any similar app I could use that you know of?


----------



## E_man

I've used scrollable contact widget, but it's not as nice as buddies now. That's pretty much the one widget I really liked of samsungs.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Sorry guys, I should have done this earlier, but does anyone want to take over ownership of this club? I no longer have the time to update this.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


So anyone flashed to CM6.1 on their Captivate/Galaxy S.


What ROM is that? Link?, I am running Cog v2.3 b6 and its the best one so far.


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


What ROM is that? Link?, I am running Cog v2.3 b6 and its the best one so far.


if you don't really know about it, then you won't want to flash it. it's not working fully currently. they've only just got it to boot up. still too many bugs that need to be worked out first.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


if you don't really know about it, then you won't want to flash it. it's not working fully currently. they've only just got it to boot up. still too many bugs that need to be worked out first.


whattttt CM? super cool, can't wait till it's usable.

totally want. only if it has HSUPA though. HSUPA is so killer, anyone else use those ROMs?


----------



## stumped

/facepalm.

IT DOESN'T FULLY WORK YET. it only boots. they're working on fixing the multitude of other bugs before anything is "releasable".


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


/facepalm.

IT DOESN'T FULLY WORK YET. it only boots. they're working on fixing the multitude of other bugs before anything is "releasable".


hahaha, yes i know this. i am just excited it is even at that stage.


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


hahaha, yes i know this. i am just excited it is even at that stage.


i know you're excited, but if you post like that, people will think it's ready and want to flash it without knowing anything about it or it's current stage on the galaxy s devices (and current problems).


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


i know you're excited, but if you post like that, people will think it's ready and want to flash it without knowing anything about it or it's current stage on the galaxy s devices (and current problems).


okay i see what you are saying. editing now.


----------



## E_man

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=843792

There is the thread to follow. It looks to me like it's significantly more than just boot up, but not daily driver yet. Haven't tried it yet, plan to sometime this break.


----------



## Jodiuh

For Fascinate users out there, JT's Voodoo 11/16 lv kernel and his superfast rom w/ the black theme have really satisfied me as of late. No sign of bing anywhere. A few bugs, but nothing big. Better battery life, snappier performance, and the pretty's are EVERYwhere. :0

I used ROM Manager to dl and install them...did a wipe tho.


----------



## Chilly

Shouldn't this thread become "Official" by now?


----------



## E_man

Captivate users

Just flashed Axura rom a yesterday. Wow, fast, well themed, and custom animations. Amazing

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=848671


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chilly* 
Shouldn't this thread become "Official" by now?









Needs a mod to officialize it. I suppose if Lars wants to ask, can't hurt


----------



## Funcrazy1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Needs a mod to officialize it. I suppose if Lars wants to ask, can't hurt

I'm going to be the new owner of this Club. Once I get it the title to my name I will ask to get it official.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Captivate has 512MB right/ Why cant we use it all? I only see 304MB with my Cog 2.3.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er* 
Captivate has 512MB right/ Why cant we use it all? I only see 304MB with my Cog 2.3.

The rest is for things like the graphics ram, etc. Some roms use an optimized kernal that frees an extra 36mb from predefined uses to general use.

Sent from my phone. Ignore the typos.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
The rest is for things like the graphics ram, etc. Some roms use an optimized kernal that frees an extra 36mb from predefined uses to general use.

Sent from my phone. Ignore the typos.

Yeah they ROM i had before had 340MB. This kind of sucks. So its not True 512MB.


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er* 
Yeah they ROM i had before had 340MB. This kind of sucks. So its not True 512MB.

I believe the Wireless Providers lock it no? Or was it Samsung?


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Yeah they ROM i had before had 340MB. This kind of sucks. So its not True 512MB.


It is true 512mb. It's just not all in general use. I have yet to see a problem with the 340mb, or even 256mb. Never used a task killer, multitask heavily, and rarely see less than 50mb free.


----------



## Andy.Yung

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chilly*


I believe the Wireless Providers lock it no? Or was it Samsung?










It was a limitation of Eclair. FroYo will recognize more memory, but won't necessarily give us more general use memory like e man said.


----------



## jameschisholm

Just did a Factory Reset, then installed Froyo Official from Kies here in the UK. I must say **** awesome! everything I discover is brilliant.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chilly* 
Shouldn't this thread become "Official" by now?









Unofficial groupies are always cooler than the real thing.


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
Unofficial groupies are always cooler than the real thing.






























How so?


----------



## canoners

I just got the Captivate.

One problem: why does the application Daily Briefing not working when I open it? It says i it has stopped unexpectedly.

edit: resetting to factory settings worked


----------



## Calamity

Questions for you guys:

Does the vibrant just accept microSD or can it use microSDHC as well?
What is the normal size of external mem, that you use?


----------



## E_man

MicroSDHC I would think. Anything over 2gb is HC, and I know people use more than that.


----------



## Calamity

Hmm, I am just wondering because I don't want to go and buy a 16GB SDHC only to find out it doesnt work


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Calamity* 
Hmm, I am just wondering because I don't want to go and buy a 16GB SDHC only to find out it doesnt work









Pretty sure it said on the phones spec sheet the sgs can handle upto 32gb microsd


----------



## Chilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Calamity*


Hmm, I am just wondering because I don't want to go and buy a 16GB SDHC only to find out it doesnt work










The Galaxy S can go up to 32GB


----------



## Calamity

Awesome, I will pick up a 32GB then. I am gonna need you guys help when I get home setting that baby up


----------



## Kopi

Hey guys, how are your experience with Kies? I have a Vibrant, and mine are awful so far. I've found some Samsung USB drivers that allow my phone to be connected to the PC properly as mass storage, but cannot get it to function with Kies for backing up contacts, uploading music, etc.

I could probably do this via mass storage, but I'd need to know how Samsung's folder structure works so I could place a "Music" folder in the right spot...So far, this is what happens when I launch Kies, and it will not recognize my phone.










Do I need an external SD card in order to use this stuff?


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chilly*


How so?










Cause we're not in it for the fame...its all about the mus...er...telephone calls?

Something happened to my sdcard the other day and my xfer rate through the phone went from 7MB/Sec to 1.5...and it sucks. I got a message saying it was corrupted, but it still works. Ideas?


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kopi*


Hey guys, how are your experience with Kies? I have a Vibrant, and mine are awful so far. I've found some Samsung USB drivers that allow my phone to be connected to the PC properly as mass storage, but cannot get it to function with Kies for backing up contacts, uploading music, etc.

I could probably do this via mass storage, but I'd need to know how Samsung's folder structure works so I could place a "Music" folder in the right spot...So far, this is what happens when I launch Kies, and it will not recognize my phone.

Do I need an external SD card in order to use this stuff?


Here's how I use a mass storage usb folder.

Make folder on SD root called Music
Open Music App
Play Music
That's it. You could make a folder called fhkjanhfakjhnfal, place music in it, and your vibrant would index the music and your music apps will look at where your vibrant has said there are music files, and display those files for your selection. It's incredibly easy. That's what that media scanning indicator on the notification bar is every time you mount/unmount/move files on your SD card.

Ive never used kies, and never will unless forced. I downloaded it once, and it was pretty nasty.


----------



## Kopi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Here's how I use a mass storage usb folder.

Make folder on SD root called Music
Open Music App
Play Music
That's it. You could make a folder called fhkjanhfakjhnfal, place music in it, and your vibrant would index the music and your music apps will look at where your vibrant has said there are music files, and display those files for your selection. It's incredibly easy. That's what that media scanning indicator on the notification bar is every time you mount/unmount/move files on your SD card.

Ive never used kies, and never will unless forced. I downloaded it once, and it was pretty nasty.

Its that bad eh, looked like a promising interface. How do you go about backing up your contacts, google?

For some reason these drivers are working great on my laptop, and device unknown on my desktop...running the same Win7Pro 64bit..hmm


----------



## E_man

Yeah, contacts through google.

As for your drivers, very weird. My Windows 7 pro 64bit has no problems recognizing my device, including the use of adb.


----------



## null_x86

Sign me up! Captivate on AT&T Here.

Rooted, Running Cognition v2.4.3 b6, no AT&T bloatware. Love this thing.


----------



## canoners

Oh man, why the hell is it so hard to get hotmail to work on this thing







I still can't get it to sync periodically although I set all the options right. Tried getting it through Gmail (which works best but it gets the mail really2 slow), default mail app and it won't refresh unless I open the app and K-9 which doesn't refrersh too unless I open it.


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *canoners*


Oh man, why the hell is it so hard to get hotmail to work on this thing







I still can't get it to sync periodically although I set all the options right. Tried getting it through Gmail (which works best but it gets the mail really2 slow), default mail app and it won't refresh unless I open the app and K-9 which doesn't refrersh too unless I open it.


Same here.


----------



## Kopi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *canoners*


Oh man, why the hell is it so hard to get hotmail to work on this thing







I still can't get it to sync periodically although I set all the options right. Tried getting it through Gmail (which works best but it gets the mail really2 slow), default mail app and it won't refresh unless I open the app and K-9 which doesn't refrersh too unless I open it.


My Hotmail works flawlessly through the factory Email app, updates regularly as well.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Yeah, contacts through google.

As for your drivers, very weird. My Windows 7 pro 64bit has no problems recognizing my device, including the use of adb.


Sorry, ADB? Thats fortunate for you...maybe an update of chipset drivers and stuff will do...will report back

[edit]

Just took a little chipset driver update


----------



## E_man

ADB = android debug bridge. Easy way to set your phone to recovery, download, and other things from your computer.

All I do on my PC is press Super, type cmd, enter, adb reboot recovery/download and I enter that mode without any trial and error. Very easy to set up.


----------



## Kopi

So what is "recovery"? If I install a different ROM, Cognition for example, will this recover the default samsung ROM? If not...can I make a backup of the stock ROM?

Thanks for your help so far guys, add me to that list!

Samsung Galaxy S Vibrant - Bell Mobility


----------



## E_man

Recovery is where you install update.zips among other things. You can also use clockworkmod recovery that allows more options. Some roms, such as the one I use (axura) use clockwork mod as the stock recovery, and add tons of options to it.


----------



## canoners

I'm trying to root my phone with this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=739304

But I get a "failed to copy root.zip....." on the green cmd. Does anybody know a fix for this?

edit: nvm i was stupid >_>


----------



## Penicilyn

Hi guys, I'm running a Vibrant with Bell Canada (HSPA) and I'm looking to try out some of these custom ROMs. Unfortunately I don't have a clue what I'm doing. Can someone walk me through step by step on how to put on a custom ROM? What are some of the better ones?

Thanks.


----------



## Kopi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penicilyn* 
Hi guys, I'm running a Vibrant with Bell Canada (HSPA) and I'm looking to try out some of these custom ROMs. Unfortunately I don't have a clue what I'm doing. Can someone walk me through step by step on how to put on a custom ROM? What are some of the better ones?

Thanks.

Looks like you're in the same boat as me, I'm still trying to learn how to go about everything. Hoping for a quality response from someone


----------



## E_man

Best way to get instructions is the proper section of XDA. You'll find all the roms, themes, and instructions you can handle.


----------



## Penicilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Best way to get instructions is the proper section of XDA. You'll find all the roms, themes, and instructions you can handle.

Speak to me as if I were a ******...what is XDA?


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penicilyn* 
Speak to me as if I were a ******...what is XDA?

Behold! The awesomeness of XDA!

OCN and XDA are the two main websites I visit hourly...so much info...so little time...

Input...need INPUT!!!


----------



## Penicilyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
Behold! The awesomeness of XDA!

OCN and XDA are the two main websites I visit hourly...so much info...so little time...

Input...need INPUT!!!









Okay sort of throwing me to the wild there.....

Which would be a good ROM for my phone? Where are these guides?

Sort of daunting.


----------



## Kopi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Penicilyn* 
Okay sort of throwing me to the wild there.....

Which would be a good ROM for my phone? Where are these guides?

Sort of daunting.

This...well...you won't get a straight answer for. Different ROMs are made by different people...so they're all different. You sort of have to try a bunch until you find one you like. Right now, I'm trying to learn how to backup/restore my phone before venturing into playing with other ROMs.

You can however look around for popular ROM discussions


----------



## E_man

Basically, like Kopi said, different roms have different followings. I'm using Axura rom, and that was originally a vibrant rom, so might want to check that out. I'm loving it.

Basically, here's what I'd learn before flashing your first rom. Most of these are pretty easy.

Learn how to boot into recovery. Usually a three button combo.
Learn how to boot into download mode. For the captivate, it's shut your phone off, hold both volume buttons, and plug it into a usb. Might be the same on the vibrant.
Learn how to make a nandroid. Also pretty easy, just use Rom manager, and select back up rom
Learn how to boot into clockworkmod recovery. Again, easy. Open rom manager, flash clockworkmod recovery, then select boot into recovery. You can also flash clockworkmod recovery, boot into regular recovery, and install packages
Learn how to use titanium backup to backup your apps. Easy, buy Titanium backup pro, download titanium backup, batch, backup all apps. If you don't buy the pro version, you won't be able to batch. Pro saves you TONS of time, and supports the dev.
Looks far more daunting than it is. Once you flash your first rom or two, you'll be going to town.


----------



## Kopi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Basically, like Kopi said, different roms have different followings. I'm using Axura rom, and that was originally a vibrant rom, so might want to check that out. I'm loving it.

Basically, here's what I'd learn before flashing your first rom. Most of these are pretty easy.

Learn how to boot into recovery. Usually a three button combo.
Learn how to boot into download mode. For the captivate, it's shut your phone off, hold both volume buttons, and plug it into a usb. Might be the same on the vibrant.
Learn how to make a nandroid. Also pretty easy, just use Rom manager, and select back up rom
Learn how to boot into clockworkmod recovery. Again, easy. Open rom manager, flash clockworkmod recovery, then select boot into recovery. You can also flash clockworkmod recovery, boot into regular recovery, and install packages
Learn how to use titanium backup to backup your apps. Easy, buy Titanium backup pro, download titanium backup, batch, backup all apps. If you don't buy the pro version, you won't be able to batch. Pro saves you TONS of time, and supports the dev.
Looks far more daunting than it is. Once you flash your first rom or two, you'll be going to town.


Thanks for your help so far Eman, few more Q's if you don't mind...you do'nt happen to know of a good guide, or know some sort of "glossary of terms" for all these new words I'm learning? Don't really know what "Recovery Mode" will do, nor "Download Mode" or "Nandroid"....or "ClockworkMod"


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kopi*


Thanks for your help so far Eman, few more Q's if you don't mind...you do'nt happen to know of a good guide, or know some sort of "glossary of terms" for all these new words I'm learning? Don't really know what "Recovery Mode" will do, nor "Download Mode" or "Nandroid"....or "ClockworkMod"










Not that I know of, unfortunately.

As for your questions. Recovery mode is what allows you to flash update.zip. That is really the main purpose of the thing. If someone says rename to update.zip and flash, go to recovery. This isn't used that much for the captivate anymore, not sure about other SGS phones. To install from here, just use install new packages or something like that.

Download mode is what allows you to flash a rom on your computer onto your phone through a program called ODIN or Hiemdall (I think that's what it's called, never used it). This is also not used much anymore, but if you want to flash back to stock real fast, this is the best way. Boot odin on your desktop, head into download mode, and flash. This was used most back before the devs figured out how to flash full roms from the SD card.

Clockworkmod Recovery is the tool you will use most to flash your phone. It's part of Rom Manager. Download that from the market. At the top of the app, it will say flash clockworkmod recovery. Do that. This creates an update.zip that when installed, boots you into clockworkmod recovery. From here, you will flash most of your roms. Just select install rom from sd card, and select your rom, and go. This lets you keep multiple roms on your SD card. Some roms also use this as stock recovery and put much more options in it.

Nandroid is basically a perfect copy of your current rom. I rarely use it unless I am flashing something experimental. If I'm flashing somethign normal and it fails, I just flash back to stock with ODIN. Only happened once to me. However, if you switch roms often, it can give you a fully set up rom to go back to.


----------



## Royraiden

Guys Im having a problem with my stock browser.It crashes every time I open OCN, does not happen with other website.Which alternate browser would you recommend.


----------



## Kaze105

Got my Samsung Fascinate recently and would like to ask how to get froyo (if possible)


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Royraiden*


Guys Im having a problem with my stock browser.It crashes every time I open OCN, does not happen with other website.Which alternate browser would you recommend.


I like Dolphin HD, and my default browser is Opera Mobile (not mini, which sucked)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaze105*


Got my Samsung Fascinate recently and would like to ask how to get froyo (if possible)


Looks like there is several froyo roms for you

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=711


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

I want in on this bad boy.
Samsung Captivate here!


----------



## shaolin95

I am about to use the Setiron Kernel running at 1450Mhz...wish me luck!


----------



## E_man

Haha, wow. Good luck with that. Kiss your battery goodbye while your at it.


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Haha, wow. Good luck with that. Kiss your battery goodbye while your at it.

haha thats what ebay batteries are good for 
1350Mhz great so far...going for more.


----------



## E_man

Nice. I'm at 1200, and pretty happy with that.


----------



## shaolin95

So my results. 1450Mhz not quite stable although i can do linpack and score in the 20s.
1400Mhz doing a lot better but still under testing.
1350Mhz since to be safe for most users so far.


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

how long is your battery life?
I was looking at loading that ROM but didnt see enough good stuff about it. 
Im currently on cognition. I would just like to OC my captivate. lol


----------



## shaolin95

Not sure as I passed pretty much all day connected to a USB but I will check.
Cognition is old stuff








All i9000 based Roms are a lot better that is what I am using Perception (made by DG as well) but then I add the latest Setiron kernel to it.


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaolin95*


Not sure as I passed pretty much all day connected to a USB but I will check.
Cognition is old stuff








All i9000 based Roms are a lot better that is what I am using Perception (made by DG as well) but then I add the latest Setiron kernel to it.


ya cognition is still one of the most stable roms though, so yeah









you have the link for perception?


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Its the end of november. Where's my official froyo


----------



## Kopi

E-Man you are a saviour with your replies to this thread...please, keep at it









I'm sort of unimpressed right now though...this morning, went to turn on my beloved Galaxy Vibrant...and it was just a black screen, with the touch sensitive buttons lit up. After trying several things...I just took it back to the store for a new one...guess I should have gotten on that Titanium app backup program sooner.


----------



## Kopi

Did I just kill the thread?


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kopi*


Did I just kill the thread?


yes and my phone. I read your stuff and threw my galaxy at the wall and then I proceeded to eat all the broken pieces, except the battery I have enough acid in my stomach.


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t*


ya cognition is still one of the most stable roms though, so yeah









you have the link for perception?


No more perception for me, DG the designer, let his ego grow to big and its been acting like a real jerk with many people now... like criticizing the work of Setiron...you know Setiron the guy making the Kernel that DG uses for his ROM and which makes the speed difference he bragged about...and all this for no reason...well , I guess we found out the reason for his sudden need to put that kernel down....he was coming out with his own kernel.....funny thing, after posting his new ROM he had to take it down due to way too many issues....guess he found out it aint that easy!








Anyway, I am running this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=856877
Fantastic ROM and the first time I actually have a GPS that locks in a few seconds WHILE DRIVING not just standing and tracking is very accurate too.
Love it and with Setirons 1350Mhz kernel, this phone flies. Now waiting for his new 1450Mhz kernel without GPU OC to push the phone to its limits.


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaolin95*


No more perception for me, DG the designer, let his ego grow to big and its been acting like a real jerk with many people now... like criticizing the work of Setiron...you know Setiron the guy making the Kernel that DG uses for his ROM and which makes the speed difference he bragged about...and all this for no reason...well , I guess we found out the reason for his sudden need to put that kernel down....he was coming out with his own kernel.....funny thing, after posting his new ROM he had to take it down due to way too many issues....guess he found out it aint that easy!








Anyway, I am running this:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=856877
Fantastic ROM and the first time I actually have a GPS that locks in a few seconds WHILE DRIVING not just standing and tracking is very accurate too.
Love it and with Setirons 1350Mhz kernel, this phone flies. Now waiting for his new 1450Mhz kernel without GPU OC to push the phone to its limits.


Link to setrions kernal. I may try it out. How is battery life with it?


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaolin95*


No more perception for me, DG the designer, let his ego grow to big and its been acting like a real jerk with many people now... like criticizing the work of Setiron...you know Setiron the guy making the Kernel that DG uses for his ROM and which makes the speed difference he bragged about...and all this for no reason...well , I guess we found out the reason for his sudden need to put that kernel down....he was coming out with his own kernel.....funny thing, after posting his new ROM he had to take it down due to way too many issues....guess he found out it aint that easy!










That is one reason I ditched cognition long ago. He felt the need to make every other rom into absolute crap. Great dev, but there are others as well.

I personally use Axura. Amazing rom. Haven't tried assonance, but I may give it a go.


----------



## E_man

Sadly, I say DG has a bad ego and promote Axura. Just went to check on Axura. The main Dev (the Vibrant one) got mad at someone releasing an early version and basically told hansmrtn (Captivate Dev) that despite all the work Hansmrtn had put into it, the whole axura project was shutting down and forced hansmrtn to close shop. In other words, yet another dev acting like a kid. Sucks that someone released a copy, but stupid to close up shop like that, and force others who have worked on the rom to do the same.


----------



## kpopsaranghae

I noticed that the Voodoo that is in DG's Perception Build 7 breaks wifi from staying on after a reboot. The moment i disable the Voodoo, wifi works normally. Does anyone else notice that too? 

BTW, Ima whine a little bit here, but WHEN THE HELL will Samsung release a GPS fix that actually works?! Or a browser that doesnt leak memory like crazy?!?! Or an official froyo build that doesnt brick everyone's phone?!?! Dammit, worst software support ever!!! >:O

/rant


----------



## E_man

Don't have the browser or gps problem. As for worst support ever, look at the x10

Sent from my phone. Ignore the typos.


----------



## Royraiden

I have not had my location detected with my Captivate gps for weeks.Back then it was accurate to 100 meters ,so gps is pretty much useless on more than a few Galaxy S's.


----------



## Shiveron

Anyone else getting annoyed that we STILL don't have froyo? I am.


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiveron* 
Anyone else getting annoyed that we STILL don't have froyo? I am.

Rogers and Bell "should" get Froyo within the next few weeks, and Telus gets it in January


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Don't have the browser or gps problem. As for worst support ever, look at the x10

Sent from my phone. Ignore the typos.

Lol. Go on pocketnow.com in desktop mode. Then go to task manager to check how much ram your browser is using ^^

And what fix are u using for the gps? I have tried Jupiter v006, JM9 fix, and Epic 4g fix, and none of them work... Tracking is absolutely terrible...

And lastly, yes SE has terrible software support, but samsung isnt much better.... X.X

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiveron* 
Anyone else getting annoyed that we STILL don't have froyo? I am.

HELL YES -.-


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Royraiden* 
I have not had my location detected with my Captivate gps for weeks.Back then it was accurate to 100 meters ,so gps is pretty much useless on more than a few Galaxy S's.

It's definitely hit and miss with roms

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Shiveron* 
Anyone else getting annoyed that we STILL don't have froyo? I am.

Yes. At this point, it almost needs to be a straight upgrade to gingerbread

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae* 
Lol. Go on pocketnow.com in desktop mode. Then go to task manager to check how much ram your browser is using ^^

And what fix are u using for the gps? I have tried Jupiter v006, JM9 fix, and Epic 4g fix, and none of them work... Tracking is absolutely terrible...

And lastly, yes SE has terrible software support, but samsung isnt much better.... X.X

HELL YES -.-

Pocketnow on the desktop version. Stock browser used all of 10mb more than opera mobile and dolphin browser.

Not sure what fix I'm using. Geomods rom and Axura (RIP) both worked great. Geomod better than Axura.

And at least the Galaxy S phones shipped with 2.1, rather than having 1.6 on AT&T and 2.1 on sme international X10's







But yeah, it's bad.


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Pocketnow on the desktop version. Stock browser used all of 10mb more than opera mobile and dolphin browser.

Not sure what fix I'm using. Geomods rom and Axura (RIP) both worked great. Geomod better than Axura.

And at least the Galaxy S phones shipped with 2.1, rather than having 1.6 on AT&T and 2.1 on sme international X10's







But yeah, it's bad.

and how much ram is that.... every custom rom i have used, even the i9000 roms, use like 130 mb of ram.... Which is way more than it is suppose to...


----------



## E_man

Really? Dolphin and Opera used between 73 and 75mb. Stock used 84mb. That's on a captivate. What Galaxy S do you have?


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Really? Dolphin and Opera used between 73 and 75mb. Stock used 84mb. That's on a captivate. What Galaxy S do you have?

I have a captivate. What rom are you using?! O.O Im using Perception 7 right now with Setiron's 1.4.3 kernel, but every other froyo rom i have used, eats up ram like crazy when i go on that site....

You must tell me what rom you are using, and if you could, mind posting the libwebcore.so file in your system/lib directory.


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Really? Dolphin and Opera used between 73 and 75mb. Stock used 84mb. That's on a captivate. What Galaxy S do you have?

Did you try out the Firefox browser for the Galaxy S yet?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae* 
I have a captivate. What rom are you using?! O.O Im using Perception 7 right now with Setiron's 1.4.3 kernel, but every other froyo rom i have used, eats up ram like crazy when i go on that site....

You must tell me what rom you are using, and if you could, mind posting the libwebcore.so file in your system/lib directory.

Asking a lot there huh "Tiffany?"


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
Looks like there is several froyo roms for you

http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=711

What the crap man?! Got me all excited and stuffs...we have the Fascinate.


----------



## zachll88

2.2 rolling out for the epic 4g?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=861282

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=861426


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chilly* 
Did you try out the Firefox browser for the Galaxy S yet?

Asking a lot there huh "Tiffany?"
















LOL hahaha, i love snsd <333

But yeah, the browser leaks memory really bad.. :/

But seems like when u first open the page, it uses 70 mb, but once u start scrolling through it, it goes up to like 100 mb


----------



## Jodiuh

Yeah...for a minute there I thought I'd installed the desktop version of FF.


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae* 
LOL hahaha, i love snsd <333

But yeah, the browser leaks memory really bad.. :/

But seems like when u first open the page, it uses 70 mb, but once u start scrolling through it, it goes up to like 100 mb 

It's that bad huh? I use the default browser on the Galaxy S, I don't really notice a performance hit, I used the Firefox browser for a day, didn't really like it







I guess I was too used to the default one.


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chilly* 
It's that bad huh? I use the default browser on the Galaxy S, I don't really notice a performance hit, I used the Firefox browser for a day, didn't really like it







I guess I was too used to the default one.

Therre is a huge performance hit when i go on the desktop version of pocketnow.com...The scrolling and zooming gets really really laggy, and phone performance in general slows down. Ram usage goes up to 140-150 mb for that one tab, and sometimes it gets to the point that android closes the browser because the phone is running out of ram.... :/


----------



## purduepilot

Got my Captivate back in July as my first smart phone. With the exception of a few issues, it's been the best phone I've ever had.







Just wish I could delete the stupid AT&T crap without hacking.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *purduepilot* 
Got my Captivate back in July as my first smart phone. With the exception of a few issues, it's been the best phone I've ever had.







Just wish I could delete the stupid AT&T crap without hacking.

There's really no fear in rooting the Captivate. With the One Click Odin JF6, you can always put your phone back to just the way it was when you took it out of the box. XDA also has a TON of different ROMs to try, so you can really get full control over your phone. I had my Captivate less than 3 weeks before I decided to take the 'rooting' plunge. Best decision I ever made. I love my FULLY FUNCTIONAL Captivate!


----------



## OverSightX

Well have had the Vibrant from TMobile for a week. Any suggestions to what I should do to it or apps that I "MUST HAVE".


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae* 
I have a captivate. What rom are you using?! O.O Im using Perception 7 right now with Setiron's 1.4.3 kernel, but every other froyo rom i have used, eats up ram like crazy when i go on that site....

You must tell me what rom you are using, and if you could, mind posting the libwebcore.so file in your system/lib directory.

I'm using Axura right now. Sadly, thanks to the Vibrant Dev (who was also the main dev) throwing a hissie fit over a member disrespecting him, both the Vibrant and the Captivate versions are dead. The captivate version download links are gone as well.

As for that file, I'll see what I can do. What would it do?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chilly* 
Did you try out the Firefox browser for the Galaxy S yet?

Yeah. Still slow (took 2-3x the time for stock browser to load), but getting better. Next release is coming up I hear.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
What the crap man?! Got me all excited and stuffs...we have the Fascinate.

















my bad







Not sure what I was thinking.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zachll88* 
2.2 rolling out for the epic 4g?

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=861282

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=861426

I saw that. Looks good, finally.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae* 
LOL hahaha, i love snsd <333

But yeah, the browser leaks memory really bad.. :/

But seems like when u first open the page, it uses 70 mb, but once u start scrolling through it, it goes up to like 100 mb 

Yeah, I scrolled through the whole page several times till it got real responsive and it was still 70-85mb.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae* 
Therre is a huge performance hit when i go on the desktop version of pocketnow.com...The scrolling and zooming gets really really laggy, and phone performance in general slows down. Ram usage goes up to 140-150 mb for that one tab, and sometimes it gets to the point that android closes the browser because the phone is running out of ram.... :/

Yeah, I got huge slowdowns too, but I think that's the crazy massive amounts of flash that site uses. I wouldn't bother with them anyway. They only remain in my RSS Feed to get news on non-android OS's. Phandroid, Android and Me, and Android Central are all FAR better android news sites. Pocket now usually gets the story 3-4 days after anyone else.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Demented* 
There's really no fear in rooting the Captivate. With the One Click Odin JF6, you can always put your phone back to just the way it was when you took it out of the box. XDA also has a TON of different ROMs to try, so you can really get full control over your phone. I had my Captivate less than 3 weeks before I decided to take the 'rooting' plunge. Best decision I ever made. I love my FULLY FUNCTIONAL Captivate!

Took me only a few days









Quote:


Originally Posted by *OverSightX* 
Well have had the Vibrant from TMobile for a week. Any suggestions to what I should do to it or apps that I "MUST HAVE".

Root and rom that thing.


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 







my bad







Not sure what I was thinking.

S'all good...I'm artificially pumped for 2.2 now. Especially seeing as the other CDMA network's getting the yogurt as we type.

Honestly, it's really no big deal. This phone's ridiculously fast. What I'd really like to see's speeds above 200Kbps from Verizon's crap network here in the valley.


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


I'm using Axura right now. Sadly, thanks to the Vibrant Dev (who was also the main dev) throwing a hissie fit over a member disrespecting him, both the Vibrant and the Captivate versions are dead. The captivate version download links are gone as well.

As for that file, I'll see what I can do. What would it do?


I just remember when the first Froyo leak came out, it was absolutely terrible. The browser lagged when scrolling on pages and it used lots of ram.

When they took the libwebcore.so from the galaxy tab, the lag from scrolling was fixed.

So im just wondering if i use your libwebcore.so, maybe i will use less ram, since ur axura build is based of a Vibrant build and my Perception is off an i9000 build, maybe they will produce different results.


----------



## E_man

For some reason, OCN isn't letting me upload the file. I have it in a .zip, so not sure what's up. It's ~2.5mb, is that over the file size limit?


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


For some reason, OCN isn't letting me upload the file. I have it in a .zip, so not sure what's up. It's ~2.5mb, is that over the file size limit?


upload it to mediafire? or something like that :3

Also, anyone running the Setiron 1.5 OC/UV kernel. If so, what are your UV settings. I have tried 25 100 100 100 100 125 125 for 1400,1200,1000,800,400,200,100 mhz and I can't get the damn thing stable, so I was wondering if some people with stable phones can help me out a bit :]


----------



## E_man

1400 Undervolted? That might be your problem! Let me try to get a link up

Edit: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/8184484/libwebcore.zip


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


1400 Undervolted? That might be your problem! Let me try to get a link up


LOL, its even more unstable when i dont undervolt! ><


----------



## E_man

Haha, wow. That's strange. Also, just edited my post above to add a link. Hope that works (dropbox ftw)


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Haha, wow. That's strange. Also, just edited my post above to add a link. Hope that works (dropbox ftw)


KK, going to try it out right now. Will report back with results :]

Big time improvement!!! WOW O.O i get like around 70-80 mb on stock browser :] However, it still sometimes jumps to 100 mb, but it is accordingly with the jump of cpu usage, so i think that sounds normal. when the page is idle, it uses 70-80 tho :]

Thanks for the file E_man ^^

Still looking for those stable 1.4 ghz settings :3 dont be shy ppl, post them up!!! XDXDXD


----------



## E_man

No problem.

As for 1.4Ghz, I'm still at 1.2







I think it's good enough for me.


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


No problem.

As for 1.4Ghz, I'm still at 1.2







I think it's good enough for me.


:] haha, i just want to see if i can get it stable X.X


----------



## akeedthe

guys....im having the galaxy S int edition i9000...
can someone recommend me a good casing/protective film (see through) so i can show off my GOOGLE branding also


----------



## shaolin95

For anyone having GPS issues , my GPS has never being this quick, just a few seconds, to lock WHILE driving and tracking is pretty good too. I am not using My tracks, just the regular map, as long as the GPS knows where I am and takes me there, that is good enough for me.
So the ROM that gave me this finally usable GPS was Assonance


----------



## Chilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae*


:] haha, i just want to see if i can get it stable X.X


I was thinking to overclock mine too, but everything works out of the box for me







Although an update to Froyo wouldn't hurt







Gotta wait for it though


----------



## E_man

For anyone that missed it. The Nexus S was announced. The hardware is nearly identical to Galaxy S phones. I'm guessing we'll see a massive increase in roms when it comes out, as the Nexus S roms get ported.


----------



## r34p3rex

Reply #1000!


----------



## null_x86

Nope, its #1001


----------



## Jodiuh

Darn...new googley phone's GSM. Gah...really, really, really tempted to switch to Tmo for this. I'm so sick of the crappy speeds from big red.

This will be on their 3.5ish G network right? HSPA? Do they monitor and limit your bandwidth?


----------



## Bleep

Captivate for the win, especially with the axura ce ROM.


----------



## Germanian

add me to the list
Samsung Fascinate user for a couple weeks now

really happy with it except sometimes it lags a lil, waiting for 2.2 for flash and hopefully lag fix and more speed

havent done any ROMs yet i am noob in that department


----------



## Jodiuh

1. Root
2. Download rom manager form the market...Nandroid backup.
3. Install JT's 11/16 Voodoo low voltage kernel, wipe and clear data.
4. Install JT's superclean ROM, pick a theme (dark gloss mod w/ slide animations!!), etc, wipe and clear data.

-no bing...anywhere
-newsrob and other stuff that aggregate's RSS won't flip out and take forever
-crazy fast courtesy of lag fix (between 90 ~ 160MB free)
-not as hot (top back)
-better battery life, circle battery indicator WITH A NUMBER!!

I also installed the GPS fix and can get a good lock down to 3 meters in under a minute. Previously, it might have taken 10...and I'd give up.

EDIT: XDA's down @ the moment, but there's some great sticky's. Honestly though, rom manager does the kernel and rom work, you do nothing.


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Darn...new googley phone's GSM. Gah...really, really, really tempted to switch to Tmo for this. I'm so sick of the crappy speeds from big red.

This will be on their 3.5ish G network right? HSPA? Do they monitor and limit your bandwidth?


it will be on the non-"4g" network of tmobile. (doesn't support hspa+)


----------



## Jodiuh

HSDPA (7.2Mbps) HSUPA (5.76Mbps)

Looks like it's good to go then.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


HSDPA (7.2Mbps) HSUPA (5.76Mbps)

Looks like it's good to go then.


That's 3G still.

Also, for anyone interested. New Gingerbread keyboard can be installed. Predictive text and everything

http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...69#post9626369

It won't take me off swype, but not bad.


----------



## Jodiuh

What's up w/ the 7.2Mbps then? Is that like fantasy speeds?


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
What's up w/ the 7.2Mbps then? Is that like fantasy speeds?

I've some people get as high as 3-4 on it, but 7.2 is really HSPA+ territory.


----------



## Jodiuh

Hah! I'm lucky to get half a megabit. Got some screenies...

Lockscreen:
Dark Gloss theme
Widgetlocker
Digital Rain live wallpaper
Retro clock
Mini flashlight
Ringer mode










Homescreen:
Android agenda widget
Weatherbug widget
Brightness level widget (0 goes lower than settings allow, matches browser at dimmest
Camera
Catch notes (used to be 3 banana)
Astrid tasks
Advanced task killer
Appbrain
Shackdroid (for Shacknews.com comments)
Connectbot
Pandora
Market
GPS Status
Maps
Newsrob Pro (RSS)
Podtrapper (Podcasts)


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Need some help.
GPS wont lock on. I run lbstestmode, and it sees like 10 satellites but it wont come up with a location. Doesnt work for macnut R10,R12 or R13.
Worked in 2.1 stock though....


----------



## akeedthe

hey all, which screen protector would you recommend?

 REALOOK Samsung Galaxy S I9000 Crystal Clear Premium LCD Screen

or

 SGP Steinheil Ultra Oleophobic Screen Protector for Samsung Galaxy S I9000

thnx


----------



## ignite

I think I'm finally going to jump in on Custom Roms and flash Axura!

I'm on stock JH7 (unrooted). I plan on rooting so I can install Titanium prior to flashing so I can backup some data.

Question is, after I root and backup, can I just go ahead and flash via CWM or will I need to flash back to JF6 via Odin before flashing Axura?


----------



## E_man

If you have a lagfx, remove it. Otherwise, no not really. I do anyway though.

Also, Axura is AMAZING. When master thought he was really 8 years old and cancelled all development of his rom,nd forced other people who had forked it to do the same, it was a sad sad day. When he realized he was not in fact 8 years old and reallowed the development, it was great. If you have a captivate, hansmrtn has done a great job with it.

Akeedthe, I go naked glass. Gorilla Glass ftw.


----------



## shaolin95

You may also want to check Assonance which is giving my Captivate the best GPS ever.
I also took the GPS files and tried it on another ROM with a nicer theme...all at 1.4ghz of power!


----------



## ignite

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
If you have a lagfx, remove it. Otherwise, no not really. I do anyway though.

Also, Axura is AMAZING. When master thought he was really 8 years old and cancelled all development of his rom,nd forced other people who had forked it to do the same, it was a sad sad day. When he realized he was not in fact 8 years old and reallowed the development, it was great. If you have a captivate, hansmrtn has done a great job with it.

Akeedthe, I go naked glass. Gorilla Glass ftw.

Yep, I hear it's really an amazing ROM. It's been stated that 2.2 should come soon so I'm waiting for that.

I haven't rooted yet so no lag fix or anything. Just on plain stock JH7 so I will just flash from that. I know once you flash a custom ROM you have to go back to JF6 via Odin but was unsure if I was still on stock.


----------



## E_man

Ah, in that case, you should be ready to flash whatever you want. You just have to root and install clockwork mod recovery.


----------



## Penicilyn

Just a heads up guys, I just got the internal memo saying the 2.2 Vibrant update for Bell Canada will launch today. (I'm a Bell employee)


----------



## E_man

That's good news. Hope it doesn't get pulled *Ahem* Sprint *Ahem*

Edit: Looks official

http://www.androidcentral.com/froyo-...droid+Central)


----------



## xisintheend

I just got a Fascinate from Verizon today. I have never been so captivated by a piece of tech ever! It is my first smartphone and first play time with Android. I have owned the ipod touch 2nd and now 4th gen and this thing just blows it out of the water. It's been about 6 hours since I started playing with it and I havent even started browsing the web yet!


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Quote:

I just got a *Fascinate* from Verizon today. I have never been so *captivat*d by a piece of tech ever
lold


----------



## E_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TheSubtleKnife* 
lold

Epic


----------



## xisintheend

that was actually intentional wording haha
anyways I already rooted last night, the bing was pissing me off too much
now I think I just have to find a good rom and kernel that go well together


----------



## Jodiuh

Was it mesmerizing?


----------



## xisintheend

It was plain epic!


----------



## stumped

i bet you the whole thing was pretty vibrant as well.


----------



## Jodiuh

Gingerbread coming soon?!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angry fanboy #1*
G


Quote:


Originally Posted by *angry fanboy #2*
I


Quote:


Originally Posted by *angry fanboy #3*
V


Quote:


Originally Posted by *angry fanboy #4*
E


Quote:


Originally Posted by *angry fanboy #5*
U


Quote:


Originally Posted by *angry fanboy #6*
S


Quote:


Originally Posted by *angry fanboy #7*
T


Quote:


Originally Posted by *angry fanboy #8*
H


Quote:


Originally Posted by *angry fanboy #9*
E


Quote:


Originally Posted by *angry fanboy #10*
G


Quote:


Originally Posted by *angry fanboy #11*
I


Quote:


Originally Posted by *angry fanboy #12*
N


Quote:


Originally Posted by *angry fanboy #13*
G


Quote:


Originally Posted by *angry fanboy #14*
E


Quote:


Originally Posted by *angry fanboy #15*
R


Quote:


Originally Posted by *angry fanboy #16*
B


Quote:


Originally Posted by *angry fanboy #17*
R


Quote:


Originally Posted by *angry fanboy #18*
E


Quote:


Originally Posted by *angry fanboy #19*
A


Quote:


Originally Posted by *angry fanboy #20*
D


Quote:


Originally Posted by *angry fanboy #21*
S


Quote:


Originally Posted by *angry fanboy #22*
!


----------



## E_man

I think unofficially, it will be ported to the Galaxy S phones first (maybe beaten by the Nexus One and maaaaayyyybe even the desire) but I doubt they will skip 2.2 officially. They've already put work into it. To not release it would mean they were wasting money all that time.


----------



## Jodiuh

*oops*


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *E_man* 
To not release it would mean they were wasting money all that time.

I'm ok with that.









What I wouldn't give for a Nexus S on Verizon. A vanilla 2.3 would be ideal.

I just don't understand the point of these "skins." Leave Android alone! All touchwiz does' delay the release. Who uses that?! Ugh...launcher pro for life.

How bout live wallpapers for this phone? What do you guys like? I made a short video of my favorite. You can grab it here.


Digital Rain.


----------



## Demented

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jodiuh* 
I'm ok with that.









What I wouldn't give for a Nexus S on Verizon. A vanilla 2.3 would be ideal.

I just don't understand the point of these "skins." Leave Android alone! All touchwiz does' delay the release. Who uses that?! Ugh...launcher pro for life.

How bout live wallpapers for this phone? What do you guys like? I made a short video of my favorite. You can grab it here.

Digital Rain.

I don't use live wallpapers. They are a battery hog, IMO, and how much time does one stare at their screen? I was into them at first when I got my Captivate, but the novelty wore off quickly.


----------



## Jodiuh

I used to think the same thing. Then I realized my eyes hit the wallpaper every time the phones unlocked. As for battery, I'm sitting at 50% left and it's taken up 2% so far. I can live with that.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


I'm ok with that.










 Samme here. Samsung might not be









Quote:



I just don't understand the point of these "skins." Leave Android alone! All touchwiz does' delay the release. Who uses that?! Ugh...launcher pro for life.


I actually like Touchwiz+LP better than Stock+LP.

As for whether it actually does delay the release, I'm not sure. I think drivers are the true delay (look at HTC. They are almost identical to the N1, with the heavist skin, fastest to update). No way to really know though, until motorola gets chosen to be a stock maker. If motorola products suddenly become the fastest to update, we can call it drivers over skin. I don't think samsung will be fastest no matter what


----------



## Chilly

Hey guys, did anyone update to 2.2 Froyo (Official) yet from Bell? If so, how is it so far?









Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;11618601*
> I'm ok with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I wouldn't give for a Nexus S on Verizon. A vanilla 2.3 would be ideal.
> 
> I just don't understand the point of these "skins." Leave Android alone! All touchwiz does' delay the release. Who uses that?! Ugh...launcher pro for life.
> 
> How bout live wallpapers for this phone? What do you guys like? I made a short video of my favorite. You can grab it ftp://[email protected]/gs.akira.digitalrain.apk]here.[/url]
> 
> Digital Rain.


I loveeeee this one, especially with the SAMOLED:

http://www.appbrain.com/app/original-flurry-live-wallpaper/com.popbox.flurry

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vfalcv86IZI[/ame]

The version I have you can interact with it by touching the screen and it moves to the touch.


----------



## E_man

That's pretty cool. Same screen saver I use on my laptop/desktop. Might give it a go.


----------



## Jodiuh

Wow...that's awesome!! How is it on battery life? I'm gonna try out the free version first. Does the paid apparently allow u to keep it blue? Slow it down?


----------



## akeedthe

hi guys....is it possible to use the assonance and cyanogen roms on a gt i9000 galaxy s? coz it says only for a captivate or vibrant!

if i cant - can i have suggestions to flash on my phone?


----------



## gill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akeedthe;11641339*
> hi guys....is it possible to use the assonance and cyanogen roms on a gt i9000 galaxy s? coz it says only for a captivate or vibrant!
> 
> if i cant - can i have suggestions to flash on my phone?


Not sure on your first question, but i'm using the international galaxy s and from what I can see at XDA the best (and most 'active') ROMs are Darkys and Docs roms.

Doc - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=817703

***** - http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=814091

I'm using Darkys 5.2, pretty good indeed







Comes with heaps of icons and also some cool custom docks to use with launcher pro.

But yeah, those 2 seem to have the biggest following, and therefore (well I assume) will have more frequent updates.


----------



## E_man

I'm pretty sure assonance is captivate only. cyanogenmod has projects being worked on for the i9000.


----------



## gill

Just an update for you akeedthe, DOC and ***** have since released newer versions of their ROMs.

***** released 2 versions pretty much in the space of a day...can't wait to try it, but I'm at work at the moment









Also has anyone tried 'android manager via wifi'? It has a windows app and an android app that sync contacts, messages, photos etc. I have all of my messages saved on my PC using that app, but I can find a way to copy them back to my after I flash new roms...hopeing someone here might know a way to get them back.

Cheers.


----------



## akeedthe

hey gill!
i flashed to darkys 5.2....a few hours later the 5.4 came out








neway,..i used the easy guide and alls working well!
but i cant receive incoming calls...but can make outgoing calls and send/receive texts!!!
any suggestions?


----------



## ignite

For first time custom ROM flash on the Captivate - which would be the better choice?

Assonance
Axura

Both seem like great ROMs but it's quite tough to sift through the countless pages on XDA for the downside of each. _.

Also, when you run Odin to flash back to stock, does everything get reverted to stock (Kernel and all)? Unrooting would have to be done seperately though, correct?_


----------



## E_man

I have not tried assonance, but I am very happy with Axura. The main pages of each should have known issues, features, and screenshots. See what you like.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;11641155*
> Wow...that's awesome!! How is it on battery life? I'm gonna try out the free version first. Does the paid apparently allow u to keep it blue? Slow it down?


i think so... i have the paid version and there's a bunch of options. you can change speed, size, color, color cycling, # of tentacles... etc.

it looks pretty much zomg amazing with the SAMOLED since it's mainly black with proportionally small, amazing color visuals.

battery life is great. i get a full day every time on a full charge, with a good amount of browsing and twittering and texting and some calling. of course i'm a pro and use a custom rom and power control widget


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;11657643*
> I have not tried assonance, but I am very happy with Axura. The main pages of each should have known issues, features, and screenshots. See what you like.


i want to try these but i won't give up HSUPA. how is there not HSUPA for any of the modern roms? it's the best feature and it's not even included, ***!


----------



## E_man

Can you flash an HSUPA modem onto a current rom?


----------



## ignite

Wow, I just checked out *****'s v5.5 and that ROM looks really amazing.

Decisions...

Assonance
Axura
*****'s

Hmmm...


----------



## gill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akeedthe;11653140*
> hey gill!
> i flashed to darkys 5.2....a few hours later the 5.4 came out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neway,..i used the easy guide and alls working well!
> but i cant receive incoming calls...but can make outgoing calls and send/receive texts!!!
> any suggestions?


V5.5 Came out some time last night I think which fixed multiple issues, I think ***** is just getting a bit carried away with being 'the best' that he is starting to make mistakes - but as you can see he is very quick to fix them.

I'd recommend following the clean guide to ensure no left over issues are causing trouble, I'm using 5.2 (installed via clean method) and it works flawlessly. I'll be doing another clean install when I get home today to upgrade to V5.5 (or V5.6 with the rate he does updates!)

The clean method looks long and complicated for a first time flasher, but it is really simple to do.

To summarize the clean guide, you basically:
-Download the new JPU samsung stock rom and the ChainFire fix to get 2e recovery.
-Flash the stock JPU over your current ROM, making sure to do factory resets and cache wipes where necessary. By the way, odin is extremely easy to use, I thought it would be a little hard when I first saw it, but it's pretty much fool proof aslong as you follow the clean guide.
-Once JPU stock is flashed, with 2e recovery fix applied, boot into recovery - apply update.zip (twice)
-Once in ClockWork Recovery, flash darkys newest ROM.

Now I think about it that was quite pointless typing that cause the full (very descriptive) clean guide is in the first post - just showing you that it really isn't that much hassle









If following the clean install guide still results in not being able to receive calls, perhaps check your provider settings. I'll post back here after I flash 5.5 and let you know how it is. I just want it to have BLN integrated then I'll be happy









Ignite: I'm not sure if darkys ROM has been tested on the captivate or any other SGS other than the international one. By all means, flash it, but check through the thread first (or ask in the thread) to make sure you won't have issues.


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gill;11663300*
> Ignite: I'm not sure if darkys ROM has been tested on the captivate or any other SGS other than the international one. By all means, flash it, but check through the thread first (or ask in the thread) to make sure you won't have issues.


They actually have a Captivate version over at XDA.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=868262


----------



## gill

Oh well there you have it, lol, I don't check the other SGS variant forums - had no idea.


----------



## Jodiuh

Flurry can't be all blue, so I'm using the free version.


----------



## The_Jester

Got's me one too.

Running 2.2 - forget which ROM. I'm looking forward to getting Cyanogen Mod on it to be honest. It's running slow as hell lately.


----------



## gill

Just installed V5.5 of darkys ROM, using the clean method and it is so good. The little changes are what makes it worth the flash (as opposed to 5.1 that I was on, thought I was on 5.2) such as the battery percentage numbers.

Also when doing the clean install, I saw on the xda forum that it is good to factory reset/wipe data TWICE in CWM before applying darkys ROM...apprently sometimes it may not actually perform the wipe.

Since installing 5.5 all the animations look great (before they seemed...weird, and out of order). Recommend!

EDIT: There's a 'slim' version of darkys ROM now too, comes with the speedmod kernel rather than voodoo and has heaps of the junk apps taken out...might flash it tonight if I have time. I'll post back with how it is when I do it.


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

bricked my cap


----------



## E_man

Ouch, how?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jodiuh*


Flurry can't be all blue, so I'm using the free version.


Ah yes. No color picking yet. Just cycling options between different sets of colors and speed.


----------



## Chilly

There is now a white Galaxy S (International/Vibriant) Anyone getting it?









Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy.Yung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M1nUrThr3t;11674951*
> bricked my cap


Is it truly a brick? Tried the button combos to get into Download Mode? Or a JIG? I've had a few bad scares, but I've been able to get into Download Mode and restore with Odin.

Shameless Plug: I'm selling JIGs on XDA. I go by the username "norcal einstein" on there.


----------



## WingedCow

Sign meh up, I got a Samsung Vibrant (TMo Galaxy S). It is a sexy beast!


----------



## M1nUrThr3t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andy.Yung;11688417*
> Is it truly a brick? Tried the button combos to get into Download Mode? Or a JIG? I've had a few bad scares, but I've been able to get into Download Mode and restore with Odin.
> 
> Shameless Plug: I'm selling JIGs on XDA. I go by the username "norcal einstein" on there.


ya i worked on it for 8 hrs gave it a break and went at it again today, boom after about an hour i was able to flash my stock rom. I think it was something to do with my Rom and doing a network update


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson;11681999*
> Ah yes. No color picking yet. Just cycling options between different sets of colors and speed.


Conveniently enough, I prefer the stock settings of the free over anything I could manage in the paid.









A friend asked me about my phone the other day and I figured the best way to explain the Fascinate would be to give my impressions of the other Verizon phones I've been using. Anyway here's my list...

Blackberry Curve: owned for a weekend, old, slow, ugly

Blackberry Storm: owned for months, new, shiny (blissful ignorance)...then I found out about Android and typed on an iPhone...it was all downhill from there

Droid 1: owned for less than a month, Oooh! Ahhh! hot on face when on phone call, screen super narrow, keyboard really does suck, heavy like brick!

Droid Eris: owned for less than a month, light! feels great in the hand, slower than a big poop

Palm Pre Plus: owned for less than a month, webos pretty! efficient! dropped from couch to floor 8 inches, phone reset...rinse repeat, also keyboard sucked

Droid Incredible: owned for less than a month, I almost kept this one, super fast, wider screen (width) than Droid 1, light, slim, even better than Eris, good camera...red screen tint and unreadable outside

Droid 2: owned for less than a month, much better keyboard, faster, but same narrow screen, still brick like, and major reception problems for 3g

Samsung Fascinate: still own, very satisfied...over satisfied? takes up too much of my time, extremely fast, super oled much better color, even txt looks better, screen more readable than any of the others, very lightweight (4oz), super slim, and the perfect screen size (much wider than Droid makes portrait reading a real option), feels wonderful in the hand, almost a little too big for me (medium hands), battery HOG, top of screen and back top get warm, back casing sucks, buy the tpu case online or high gloss case in store

But you know what? It's the raw power the phone's packing. We all love fast cpu's and faster gpu's. When I first read about this machine, I flipped. The specs on the Hummingbird / SGX 540 blew me away. I knew this would be my "keeper" phone...finally. Even w/ all the flaws and the lack of a new OS, it's like owning a Core 2 Duo / 8800 GTX on release day.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chilly*


There is now a white Galaxy S (International/Vibriant) Anyone getting it?









Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


Not a fan of white phones personally. I don't want my phone screeming for attention when I pull it out.


----------



## E_man

http://phandroid.com/2010/12/18/gala...sy-of-nexus-s/

Gonna leave this here. Bet we get a fully usable version within the week.


----------



## stumped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;11693445*
> http://phandroid.com/2010/12/18/galaxy-s-receives-gingerbread-courtesy-of-nexus-s/
> 
> Gonna leave this here. Bet we get a fully usable version within the week.


so far, none of the features of the phone/data/gps part work. And since the galaxy s uses a different proprietary setup for modems, not sure how long it will take to get working.

but at least it boots and touch screen works.


----------



## Mr.Pie

i'm probably getting that new White Galaxy S cause i found a nice hot deal locally

seller says its using Android 2.2

I'm new to the smartphone scene, so can anybody update me with links/guides and stuff that I should know? ie. whats rooting? etc


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stumped;11693708*
> so far, none of the features of the phone/data/gps part work. And since the galaxy s uses a different proprietary setup for modems, not sure how long it will take to get working.
> 
> but at least it boots and touch screen works.


That's why i said i expect a usable one soon. I know that one is not. I would be amazed if it takes long at all, but stranger things have happened.


----------



## Chilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Not a fan of white phones personally. I don't want my phone screeming for attention when I pull it out.


heh, I guess black is stealth


----------



## E_man

Like a ninja


----------



## ignite

Here's the Gingerbread thread from XDA. They are on the third flash-able update so far. Pretty quick for it only being out a couple days









http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=875680


----------



## E_man

Can't wait till the kinks are worked out, been following that thread for a few days now


----------



## Mr.Pie

getting my captivate tomorrow!
anything I should know?


----------



## E_man

get ready to root and rom that thing


----------



## shaolin95

I am on ***** 6.0 right now with Setiron 1.4.7 kernel and 1.5.6 ...just testing which one gets me the highest. The best I have done is 1.45Ghz with 1.4.6 kernel but dont think that is JPU JPX compatible.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;11716014*
> get ready to root and rom that thing


any specific ROM's and stuff?


----------



## shaolin95

Assonance is VERY nice but I love the edgy stuff so I am on ***** 6.0 (2.2.1 JPX ROM) and love it...I feel the file system is a lot better now so I dont use lag fixes.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95;11716740*
> Assonance is VERY nice but I love the edgy stuff so I am on ***** 6.0 (2.2.1 JPX ROM) and love it...I feel the file system is a lot better now so I dont use lag fixes.


I can just flash the ROM straight on once i get my phone rite?
or will I have to root and sideload or something like that first?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

i do wish my captivate had a larger screen... the evo 4g is such a nice phone because of it.


----------



## Calamity

I finally got my captivate today!! Now to fool around


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson;11742712*
> i do wish my captivate had a larger screen... the evo 4g is such a nice phone because of it.


That's like a quarter inch longer and .15" wider. Nothing to worry about imho.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;11745810*
> That's like a quarter inch longer and .15" wider. Nothing to worry about imho.


Just saying from practical use. My friend has one and I use it frequently, and the size makes a big difference imo (that's what she said).


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson;11742712*
> i do wish my captivate had a larger screen... the evo 4g is such a nice phone because of it.


4" sAMOLED... Sure beats most phone screens out there


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson;11745935*
> Just saying from practical use. My friend has one and I use it frequently, and the size makes a big difference imo (that's what she said).


Really? I have a friend with an Evo and I couldn't have told you it's a bigger screen without a spec sheet or holding them side by side.


----------



## deadly12

Got mine a couple months back. Messed around with it and love it.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;11746852*
> Really? I have a friend with an Evo and I couldn't have told you it's a bigger screen without a spec sheet or holding them side by side.


Crazy! It looks much bigger to me.

I also really like the HTC UI


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;11746852*
> Really? I have a friend with an Evo and I couldn't have told you it's a bigger screen without a spec sheet or holding them side by side.


The only way I can tell is by the bezel size if I were to compare them side by side


----------



## LarsMarkelson

just installed assonance. felt like it took forever. craziest thing is after i install version 5.0 i see he has 5.02 out!!!!

WAAAA

i'll just wait until gingerbread rom comes for next update









the gps on assonance so far is AMAZING! i'm really really pleased with that.


----------



## Mr.Pie

add me in the club!!!
captivate owner reporting in


----------



## r3skyline

nero v3...awesome


----------



## Jodiuh

1. White phone? Really guys?








2. Evo's screen's noticeably wider than than Galaxy's.
3. Gingerboard's very nice!!

But what's up with this stupid right arrow/tab button eating at my spacebar?!


----------



## GOTFrog

I was wondering can you use the Vibrant as a mobile hotspot? is there a rom or app that will let you so it?


----------



## E_man

You can with the captivate, so I would assume so. I'll let a vibrant user confirm though.


----------



## Chilly

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;11758682*
> You can with the captivate, so I would assume so. I'll let a vibrant user confirm though.


Confirmed, up to 3 people







I just used mine as a "hotspot" two days ago


----------



## GOTFrog

do I need something special or is it included in the Vibrant. That was the only thing stopping me, also what speed does the Vibrant hit, 7.2Mbps or lower.


----------



## E_man

I doubt it comes stock, but Roms should have it


----------



## Andy.Yung

There's a native feature called "Mobile AP" which is basically your hotspot app. Check your Vibrant to see if you have it enabled. I don't know if Verizon disabled it or not.

Settings -> Wireless and network -> Mobile AP

My AT&T Captivate for instance, did not have Mobile AP available when I was running the stock ROM. AT&T disabled that feature since it conflicts with their paid tethering service. Once I started to flash custom ROMs which are based off of releases/leaks directly from Samsung without a carrier's intervention, I had Mobile AP available.


----------



## Nelson2011

Got the samsung capative today


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Andy.Yung;11766543*
> There's a native feature called "Mobile AP" which is basically your hotspot app. Check your Vibrant to see if you have it enabled. I don't know if Verizon disabled it or not.
> 
> Settings -> Wireless and network -> Mobile AP
> 
> My AT&T Captivate for instance, did not have Mobile AP available when I was running the stock ROM. AT&T disabled that feature since it conflicts with their paid tethering service. Once I started to flash custom ROMs which are based off of releases/leaks directly from Samsung without a carrier's intervention, I had Mobile AP available.


Actually, mobile AP was a port over from the i9000 roms a while back, at least it was for the captivate, and probably for the vibrant as well. I remember when we finally got that and didn't have to use Ad hoc anymore.

I don't think that it's the stock android tethering app, since that was released in 2.2, and Mobile AP for the US Galaxy S lineup was ported in 2.1.


----------



## TheSubtleKnife

Yeah mobile AP working fine here. used 24GB this month so far tethered =P


----------



## Nelson2011

Hey guys what's a good rom to flash to?


----------



## shaolin95

This is my favorite:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=880859
Based on the latest JPY ROM


----------



## E_man

Assonance, *****, and Axura are good ones. I like Axura, but I haven't flashed since gingerbread was released. Waiting for a port with complete wifi working (it's not 100% yet last I saw) My 200mb plan sans wifi would suck.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95;11772388*
> This is my favorite:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=880859
> Based on the latest JPY ROM


Interesting.

I'm using the Assonance 5.0 rom and had been using an older Cognition build before that...

I'm having this problem where my phone turns itself off constantly. It happens out of the blue... it will just go off. I can turn it back on and it works for a while, can be a long while, or a short while. It's totally functional though...

Anyone else had this? I'm wondering if it's a rom issue or more likely my phone is f'd up, it was a refurb I got on warranty :X


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson;11775741*
> Interesting.
> 
> I'm using the Assonance 5.0 rom and had been using an older Cognition build before that...
> 
> I'm having this problem where my phone turns itself off constantly. It happens out of the blue... it will just go off. I can turn it back on and it works for a while, can be a long while, or a short while. It's totally functional though...
> 
> Anyone else had this? I'm wondering if it's a rom issue or more likely my phone is f'd up, it was a refurb I got on warranty :X


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=884289

"IMEIs manufactured before November 6, 2010: 352982040855394 or lower - 5393, 5392, etc."

all will have random shutdown issues according to that. Ugh. Looks like I need to head to the store and get a new one in the mail.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson;11776948*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=884289
> 
> "IMEIs manufactured before November 6, 2010: 352982040855394 or lower - 5393, 5392, etc."
> 
> all will have random shutdown issues according to that. Ugh. Looks like I need to head to the store and get a new one in the mail.


you haven't added me to the club yet









add me in please! Unlocked captivate owner here!


----------



## JAM3S121

did new fascinate firmware come out or something?

my phone rebooted and asked me to install a update two days ago but since my phone is rooted i didn't bother


----------



## GOTFrog

Just Got my I9000M fresh out of the store and running 2.2 out of the box


----------



## Jodiuh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


did new fascinate firmware come out or something?

my phone rebooted and asked me to install a update two days ago but since my phone is rooted i didn't bother


It sounds like the maintenance release. DJ05 IIRC. There's a solid kernel/rom base out for that fix now. It helps GPS, but I'm waiting for the Froyo roms...reinstalling Android's about as much of a PITA as windows for me.


----------



## E_man

Get Titanium Backup. It one click backs your apps up, and one-click restore. It shouldn't be a pita at all. System settings too if your roms are similiar.


----------



## Jodiuh

It does. Especially the Verizon and tmo variants. I added one of the high gloss tpu silicon cases and sanded it down for grip. Because of the overhang, it can be set down wigout touching the camera lens or screen. I'm free to toss or slide it and it holds better IMO.

Also, I just installed what may be my favorite app yet. Look for "screen filter" in the market. It places an image on the screen and lets you adjust transparency, effectively dimming the screen as low as you'd like. I'm in a room with very little light with the filter set to 40%. Previous to this I had been unable to use the phone without a light on!! It seems to be helping with battery life too!!


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Anyone want to set an over/under on number of days till fully functional Gingerbread?


----------



## Kopi

Hey team, hopefully someone here can point me in the right direction, I haven't been let down yet...

I'm cautiously getting towards trying new ROM's. Today, I rooted my i9000 using SuperOneClick, and it went well. A few things I'm really hoping to clear up regarding reverting to factory settings.

A lot of people sort of touch on the subject but never give me a quality answer when asking on xda. It seems they expect the average user to know as much as they do. *Do I need to find a copy of my factory ROM or will a ROM backup using Titanium Backup suffice?*. Also, *how do apply the factory ROM/settings if I do want to revert to it? Same procedure as flashing to a third party ROM, only using the factory ROM instead?*


----------



## E_man

Download Rom Manager. Backup your rom from that. Then you just restore your rom from inside Clockworkmod recovery (flashed inside rom manager).


----------



## Kopi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Download Rom Manager. Backup your rom from that. Then you just restore your rom from inside Clockworkmod recovery (flashed inside rom manager).


Cool, I made the backup file and my phone rebooted. So to revert to this backup all I have to do is choose flash clockworkmod recovery inside the rom manager and I'll be back to my current state? Thanks E!

[Edit]

Can I also just put axura or another rom on my sd and choose install rom from sd to install said rom?


----------



## GOTFrog

yes you can, thats how I installed *****'s 7.5 version


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kopi*


Cool, I made the backup file and my phone rebooted. So to revert to this backup all I have to do is choose flash clockworkmod recovery inside the rom manager and I'll be back to my current state? Thanks E!

[Edit]

Can I also just put axura or another rom on my sd and choose install rom from sd to install said rom?


Well, you have to flash Clockworkmod, install zip from SD card, and select your backup, but yeah, it's pretty easy. You'll do the same for almost any rom. I haven't seen any lately, but some roms at least used to not be CWM friendly.


----------



## Andy.Yung

I've never needed to restore from a Nandroid backup, but if I remember right...

If you make a backup image of Eclair, and then flash a Froyo rom...you'll need to flash back to Eclair and then restore your backup image. I'm pretty sure you *can't* restore a Eclair backup from Froyo.


----------



## E_man

Can't imagine why. I know CWM can flash any part of the rom including the kernal. Does it not back it up maybe?


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Andy.Yung*


I've never needed to restore from a Nandroid backup, but if I remember right...

If you make a backup image of Eclair, and then flash a Froyo rom...you'll need to flash back to Eclair and then restore your backup image. I'm pretty sure you *can't* restore a Eclair backup from Froyo.


You actually can, you just have to remember to flash an appropriate kernel is all (i.e. restoring 2.2 from 2.1 means you need to flash a 2.2 kernel before rebooting and vice versa)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Can't imagine why. I know CWM can flash any part of the rom including the kernal. Does it not back it up maybe?


nandroid doesn't backup modems/kernels, so you have to flash the appropriate kernel before rebooting.


----------



## Jodiuh

Are you guys using the Gingerbread keyboard? I through a screenie up before, but what's the purpose of the tab button eating up the spacebar area? That's my only gripe and deal breaker at the moment.

Also, I've given up on Flurry. Yes, it's a slick live paper, but it definitely cuts into performance and lacks the GUI.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stumped;11813110*
> You actually can, you just have to remember to flash an appropriate kernel is all (i.e. restoring 2.2 from 2.1 means you need to flash a 2.2 kernel before rebooting and vice versa)
> 
> nandroid doesn't backup modems/kernels, so you have to flash the appropriate kernel before rebooting.


Interesting, thanks for the info
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jodiuh;11813194*
> Are you guys using the Gingerbread keyboard? I through a screenie up before, but what's the purpose of the tab button eating up the spacebar area? That's my only gripe and deal breaker at the moment.
> 
> Also, I've given up on Flurry. Yes, it's a slick live paper, but it definitely cuts into performance and lacks the GUI.


Mine does not have a tab eating the spacebar. I use it sometimes. I switch between it, swiftkey, and swype.


----------



## Jodiuh

Really? So if you're replying on your phone w/ stock browser, you see a double wide spacebar? Would you mind linking me to the version of this keyboard you're using? Thansk!!


----------



## akeedthe

hey guys... how does a kingston 32gb class 4 compare to the sandisk class 32gb microsdhc card?
in terms of performance? i know kingston is a reputed brand....but sandisk usually ranks quite high in the memory card dept....


----------



## Kopi

Hey everyone, I'm trying to flash to this ROM from stock Froyo 2.2 on a Galaxy S i9000.

I've done the following:

1) Rooted the phone using SuperOneClick (proven to be rooted with ROM Manager).
2) Transferred the Darkys_V7.7_Gingerbread_.....zip to the internal SD Card
3) Download ROM Manager app.
4) Gone into ROM Manager, selected Flash ClockWorkMod Recovery
5) Select Install ROM from SD card
6) Selected Darkys_V7.7_Gingerbread_.....zip
7) Prompted with Backup Existing ROM, or Wipe Data and Cache. I chose Wipe. It tells me I will be brought into recovery to continue.
8) In recovery, I chose apply sdcard:update.zip

Receive the following error:

Install default apk-files, finished

--Install from sdcard...
Finding update package...
Opening update package...
Verifiying update package...
E: Failed to verify whole-file signature
E: Signature verification failed
Installation aborted.

Where have I gone wrong? Any help is appreciated


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kopi;11836032*
> Hey everyone, I'm trying to flash to this ROM from stock Froyo 2.2 on a Galaxy S i9000.
> 
> I've done the following:
> 
> 1) Rooted the phone using SuperOneClick (proven to be rooted with ROM Manager).
> 2) Transferred the Darkys_V7.7_Gingerbread_.....zip to the internal SD Card
> 3) Download ROM Manager app.
> 4) Gone into ROM Manager, selected Flash ClockWorkMod Recovery
> 5) Select Install ROM from SD card
> 6) Selected Darkys_V7.7_Gingerbread_.....zip
> 7) Prompted with Backup Existing ROM, or Wipe Data and Cache. I chose Wipe. It tells me I will be brought into recovery to continue.
> 8) In recovery, I chose apply sdcard:update.zip
> 
> Receive the following error:
> 
> Install default apk-files, finished
> 
> --Install from sdcard...
> Finding update package...
> Opening update package...
> Verifiying update package...
> E: Failed to verify whole-file signature
> E: Signature verification failed
> Installation aborted.
> 
> Where have I gone wrong? Any help is appreciated


i'm pretty sure your not supposed to select wipe....i'm pretty sure I selected backup when I flash my ROM's
well i've only flashed 1 ROM so far...and thats assonance


----------



## Kopi

I tried selecting the other option, and neither option...all of which really lead me to the same result.

I've been told by another that Clockworkmod may only work with 2e recovery, and I may have 3e recovery, and I should flash back to 2e using ODIN before proceeding.

I have ODIN, but no clue what 2e recovery is or how to use ODIN.


----------



## akeedthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kopi;11836370*
> I tried selecting the other option, and neither option...all of which really lead me to the same result.
> 
> I've been told by another that Clockworkmod may only work with 2e recovery, and I may have 3e recovery, and I should flash back to 2e using ODIN before proceeding.
> 
> I have ODIN, but no clue what 2e recovery is or how to use ODIN.


follow the guide on darkys front page!
im running v7 without a prob...v7.7 is Dling for me ryt now


----------



## Kopi

I've learned a bit about my situation...

I need to have Clockworkmod Recovery working, and when I boot into Recovery Mode I see Android 3e recovery. So the problem lies in that in order to flash to CWM, I need to first get my firmware back to 2.1, or something with 2e recovery mode.

I have the firmware, I don't know how to use ODIN to do so


----------



## Playapplepie

Throw me on the list! I got a Samsung Continuum for my birthday


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kopi*


I've learned a bit about my situation...

I need to have Clockworkmod Recovery working, and when I boot into Recovery Mode I see Android 3e recovery. So the problem lies in that in order to flash to CWM, I need to first get my firmware back to 2.1, or something with 2e recovery mode.

I have the firmware, I don't know how to use ODIN to do so










To get 2e rexovery just flash to a kernel running 2e, not sure what phone you are running but on the I9000 yoy can flash Hardcore Speedmod Kernel or Voodoo kernel witxh both come with 2e. Just find the right kernel and you ne avle to flash easily using CWM.

Im currently running stock JL2 with Speedmod and loving it no lagfix, was running *****'s 7.5 but decided to go back to stock.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Tapatalk


----------



## luckyduck

put me on the list.

samsung GT-I9000 through viaero


----------



## richuwo11

Add me to the list to please. Just got my captivate yesterday. Still workin on rooting this thing. Getting a looping bug using superoneclick.


----------



## shaolin95

Currently flashing Darkys 8.0 with all the necessary mods for Captivate of course plus a few more things to make it sweeter


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95;11878906*
> Currently flashing Darkys 8.0 with all the necessary mods for Captivate of course plus a few more things to make it sweeter


What mods are you adding? I just flashed 7.8 and I can't receive calls anymore







First time on a ***** rom.


----------



## shaolin95

Did you get the ***** Rom from the i9000 forum or from the Captivate forum?


----------



## E_man

Captivate Forum


----------



## shaolin95

You probably clicked on the ROM link for Darkys ROM ...a lot of people is doing that. Check under Settings then About Phone ..what modem is listed there?


----------



## E_man

I don't think I did, I clicked on the big link. Anyway, when I go into settings, it says ***** and yttr's 7.8 Captivate Edition.


----------



## shaolin95

If you are in the USA and used the right link then it should have the correct modem but you can try flashing a modem to test it.


----------



## E_man

Yeah, it should. I can make outbound calls, but not receive inbound calls. Probably reflash something else till 8.0 comes out in the CE version.


----------



## shaolin95

CE version?
I just flashed 8 changing the kernel and modem and it is nice.


----------



## E_man

CE = Captivate Edition. At least, that's how Axura was labeled, not sure about *****. What Kernel/Modem are you using?


----------



## notdeadyet

sign me up! Just got my captivate for Christmas and loving it!


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


CE = Captivate Edition. At least, that's how Axura was labeled, not sure about *****. What Kernel/Modem are you using?


Setiron 1.4.7 1400Mhz and either the JL3, JL2 or JK4 modems.


----------



## armybrat

Update: So after having the captivate for almost a few months now I am looking to root it. I am going with 1 click root over on XDA developers forums, and am getting started now. I would like to back up my current ROM and apps, etc. A friend i work with told me to use Titanium Backup, is there any thing else i currently need to use before getting started. Thanks


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armybrat;11975006*
> Update: So after having the captivate for almost a few months now I am looking to root it. I am going with 1 click root over on XDA developers forums, and am getting started now. I would like to back up my current ROM and apps, etc. A friend i work with told me to use Titanium Backup, is there any thing else i currently need to use before getting started. Thanks


make sure your 3button recovery and download modes work








good luck


----------



## shaolin95

Yep very first thing to make sure to avoid issues.


----------



## armybrat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie;11975813*
> make sure your 3button recovery and download modes work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck


Can you explain this to me, is this referring to Titanium or something different. So now i am rooted using one click root from XDA. I know this is a noob thing to say but what do i do next LOL. Ive downloaded ROM manager; and i know im rooted now since i can see the Superuser Permission. My whole reason for rooting was to remove ATT icons and apps, and to do the one click lag fix. Thanks for the help


----------



## richuwo11

I am having an issue with Rom Manager Premium. It won't let me backup my current ROM. I select the option and it just asks me for a filename then reboots the phone into recovery mode. I check my SD card for a backup file and nothing gets created... What gives?

I've tried googling my problem, but people say to select the "Flash Alternate Recovery" option, but it's greyed out for me. And I have the latest version of Clockwork Mod 2.5.1.2

I am running an ATT Captivate SGH-I897 with the leaked 2.2 froyo rom on the Rogers network in Canada.

Suggestions?


----------



## RotaryKnight

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11;11982604*
> I am having an issue with Rom Manager Premium. It won't let me backup my current ROM. I select the option and it just asks me for a filename then reboots the phone into recovery mode. I check my SD card for a backup file and nothing gets created... What gives?
> 
> I've tried googling my problem, but people say to select the "Flash Alternate Recovery" option, but it's greyed out for me. And I have the latest version of Clockwork Mod 2.5.1.2
> 
> I am running an ATT Captivate SGH-I897 with the leaked 2.2 froyo rom on the Rogers network in Canada.
> 
> Suggestions?


When it goes into recovery mode, do you see it running the backup?
The backup should be stored in a folder called Clockwork/backup, on the internal storage not the SD card.
When it backups the ROM, it lets you name the backup, then reboots itself into recovery where it starts backing up the rom. Then reboots again and starts up normal.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armybrat;11976793*
> Can you explain this to me, is this referring to Titanium or something different. So now i am rooted using one click root from XDA. I know this is a noob thing to say but what do i do next LOL. Ive downloaded ROM manager; and i know im rooted now since i can see the Superuser Permission. My whole reason for rooting was to remove ATT icons and apps, and to do the one click lag fix. Thanks for the help


Before you do anything major aside from rooting download Titanium backup (pay for the key to get full usage, way easier to backup in my opinion) and Rom manager clockworks. Also download the new version of ODIN, the pit file for your phone, and the original firmware for you phone. You can get all of them from XDA in the captivate forum. The Odin program the files are just incase you messed up the phone and bricked it.
I dont know much about the Captivate, its much easier to go to XDA and read on how to do the things you want.

I finally flashed Nero4.1 on my Vibrant and man it is way faster and smoother then the crap 2.1 with RFS that samsung implemented. Waiting for samsung to release 2.2 on the Vibrant is taking to long so I just took the plunge.
Then Samsung and Tmobile announced a 4g Vibrant.....lets say many Vibrant users are irked...


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RotaryKnight;11984561*
> When it goes into recovery mode, do you see it running the backup?
> The backup should be stored in a folder called Clockwork/backup, on the internal storage not the SD card.
> When it backups the ROM, it lets you name the backup, then reboots itself into recovery where it starts backing up the rom. Then reboots again and starts up normal.


No, all it does is asks me for a filename and then reboots into recovery mode <3e>

and it says this on screen:

-- Movi_check Start..!!
checksum confirmation need_checksum[0]
Not need checksum confirmation

--Movie_check already executed!!...

--movi_checking done!...

update media, please wait

update media, finished
# MANUAL MODE #

--Appling Mutli-CSC...
Installing Multi-CSC

Install default apk-files, please wait

Install default apk-files, finished

And then iut gives me the option to:
-reboot system
-reinstall packages
-delete all user data
-delete cache data
-format internal sd-card

And no backup file is created, I have no /backup file in my internal sd-card.


----------



## armybrat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RotaryKnight;11984561*
> When it goes into recovery mode, do you see it running the backup?
> The backup should be stored in a folder called Clockwork/backup, on the internal storage not the SD card.
> When it backups the ROM, it lets you name the backup, then reboots itself into recovery where it starts backing up the rom. Then reboots again and starts up normal.
> 
> Before you do anything major aside from rooting download Titanium backup (pay for the key to get full usage, way easier to backup in my opinion) and Rom manager clockworks. Also download the new version of ODIN, the pit file for your phone, and the original firmware for you phone. You can get all of them from XDA in the captivate forum. The Odin program the files are just incase you messed up the phone and bricked it.
> I dont know much about the Captivate, its much easier to go to XDA and read on how to do the things you want.
> 
> I finally flashed Nero4.1 on my Vibrant and man it is way faster and smoother then the crap 2.1 with RFS that samsung implemented. Waiting for samsung to release 2.2 on the Vibrant is taking to long so I just took the plunge.
> Then Samsung and Tmobile announced a 4g Vibrant.....lets say many Vibrant users are irked...


So far i have just rooted it and used Titanium Backup to remove the AT&T bloatware and thats it. However i would like to flash a custom ROM like Cognition or Perception. My concern is with what you say. I have found ODIN and downloaded it to my computer. Now where does that Rar. file go after i extract it? Do i leave on my computer or transfer it to my SDcard? Im also having trouble finding a the update.zip file that needs to be on my sdcard before i flash a ROM. I guess this learning curve is rather steep just hope its worth it in the end.


----------



## armybrat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie;11975813*
> make sure your 3button recovery and download modes work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good luck


This is working as i can get into the recovery screen by pressing and holding volume up-down and power? If so then i am good there


----------



## stumped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11;11984745*
> 
> And then iut gives me the option to:
> -reboot system
> *-reinstall packages*
> -delete all user data
> -delete cache data
> -format internal sd-card


Since it's 3e recovery, i have a feeling that the clockworkmod update.zip file won't even load. But select "reinstall packages" from the list.

If it gives you a signature verification failed message, you need to fiend either a modified 3e recovery (not sure if the captivate has one like the vibrant does), or find a kernel that has 2e/CWM built into the kernel that you can flash through odin.


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stumped;11986730*
> Since it's 3e recovery, i have a feeling that the clockworkmod update.zip file won't even load. But select "reinstall packages" from the list.
> 
> If it gives you a signature verification failed message, you need to fiend either a modified 3e recovery (not sure if the captivate has one like the vibrant does), or find a kernel that has 2e/CWM built into the kernel that you can flash through odin.


Yea, that's exactly what happens when I try to reinstall packages. Thanks for giving me an answer. +rep


----------



## jackie101

useful^


----------



## armybrat

Now i am officially rooted and rom'd running Cognition and man all the hassle to figure this stuff out was worth it. This phone flys now!


----------



## armybrat

Need a little help or suggestion. I flashed over to Cognition and i dont know if i didnt back up all my apps right or what but those are all gone :/ So i can flash back to stock using clockworkmod recovery and backup those apps or am i wasting my time??? I had thought i did it using the Titanium Backup but i guess if something went wrong that was it. Anyhelp is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Exostenza

To everyone running cognition. I ran it for a bit and then went over to ytt3r's port of ***** and not only is it much faster, but I get way better battery life and the gingerbread skin is amazing. Cognition has nothing on ***** ckeck it out! Also I get a 10 sat fix with GPS in about 5 seconds down to 5 meters every time. Cognition is dead!

***** on cappy 8.0


----------



## E_man

Armybrat, if you didn't back up your apps, they are gone. You will have to redownload them. If you use Appbrain, that might help you, and any app you purchased you won't have to rebuy. When you open titanium backup, what do you see? Did you buy the full liscence?

If you go to Titanium Backup->Backup/restore->hit menu->batch, can you hit restore all backups?

Edit: Exostensa, I pop into the cognition/perception threads every once in a while to see the feature list. They used to be the best roms on the captivate, but now things like mikeys roms work so much better. I tried the one your talking about, but receiving a call always failed :/


----------



## armybrat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Armybrat, if you didn't back up your apps, they are gone. You will have to redownload them.  If you use Appbrain, that might help you, and any app you purchased you won't have to rebuy. When you open titanium backup, what do you see? Did you buy the full liscence?

If you go to Titanium Backup->Backup/restore->hit menu->batch, can you hit restore all backups?

Edit: Exostensa, I pop into the cognition/perception threads every once in a while to see the feature list.  They used to be the best roms on the captivate, but now things like mikeys roms work so much better. I tried the one your talking about, but receiving a call always failed :/


 When i do what you said regarding titanium backup there are no apps to restore.







Anyhow i guess i can redownload i only had about 45 of them and some were paid for which i have figured out how to get them again. So you guys are saying cognition is outdated.? I cant believe how much faster than stock 2.1 it is, so if there is something faster and smoother i would gladly try that as well








I have searched over on XDA but find it to be a bit overwhelming, hence why i come here for advice since i have been on here awhile and trust most* peoples responses. Thanks


----------



## E_man

Yeah, cognition is very outdated. His new rom, perception, doesn't seem much "newer" either. I really like Serendipity, Mikey is a great rom maker. ***** is another popular one.

Also, does it say 0 apps when you open titanium? If that's the case, uninstall/reinstall. Sometimes titanium does that. It should at least have a few apps there. You can also check sdcard/titaniumbackup to see if there are backed up apps in there. If you mount the phone to your computer, just look for the titaniumbackup folder.


----------



## armybrat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Yeah, cognition is very outdated. His new rom, perception, doesn't seem much "newer" either. I really like Serendipity, Mikey is a great rom maker. ***** is another popular one.

Also, does it say 0 apps when you open titanium? If that's the case, uninstall/reinstall. Sometimes titanium does that. It should at least have a few apps there. You can also check sdcard/titaniumbackup to see if there are backed up apps in there. If you mount the phone to your computer, just look for the titaniumbackup folder.


Yes it says 0 apps so i will try to uninstall and reinstall at some point here soon. I have a question when i uninstall this ROM since i backed up with clockwork recovery mod i can just go back to my original rom correct? I can do that and then try these ROM's your telling me about.


----------



## E_man

You should be able to restore your old rom if you backed it up. Yeah, if there is 0 apps, there is something wrong. YOu can also click on the "Problems?" button.


----------



## armybrat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


You should be able to restore your old rom if you backed it up. Yeah, if there is 0 apps, there is something wrong. YOu can also click on the "Problems?" button.


 Do i have to install my stock ROM before i install another Custom ROM? or can i just install after i uninstall Cognition. Just curious because im not to familiar with this. Im just psyched to be running a custom rom.


----------



## E_man

It's usually easier to do the odin one click back to stock before flashing a new rom. Not always necessary, but it often is.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Exostenza*


To everyone running cognition. I ran it for a bit and then went over to ytt3r's port of ***** and not only is it much faster, but I get way better battery life and the gingerbread skin is amazing. Cognition has nothing on ***** ckeck it out! Also I get a 10 sat fix with GPS in about 5 seconds down to 5 meters every time. Cognition is dead!

***** on cappy 8.0


link?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Yeah, cognition is very outdated. His new rom, perception, doesn't seem much "newer" either. I really like Serendipity, Mikey is a great rom maker. ***** is another popular one.

Also, does it say 0 apps when you open titanium? If that's the case, uninstall/reinstall. Sometimes titanium does that. It should at least have a few apps there. You can also check sdcard/titaniumbackup to see if there are backed up apps in there. If you mount the phone to your computer, just look for the titaniumbackup folder.


Does Serendipity have HSUPA? I understand ***** has it.

Also, do they have the screen enhancement stuff? I'm on Assonance and pretty sure it has it, the screen looked so much smoother and nicer after I put it on.


----------



## E_man

Not sure about either. I think it has HSUPA since my icon switches between H and 3G. Not sure what you mean by screen enhancements, but it's the same dev, so I would think so.


----------



## Mr.Pie

E-Man

got a question for you, whats the most stable/GPS fixing ROM for the captivate and the vibrant so far?

I'm running assonance on my cappy, but I haven't budged from it for awhile cause I'm not bothered









imma helping my friend get a vibrant so I'll be doing flashing for both our phones
so just asking









cheers


----------



## LarsMarkelson

i just put *****'s 8.0.1 on my captivate and i'm extremely pleased. it could be faster though.

the internet is blazing fast though now. it's great.


----------



## E_man

I'm not sure about the Vibrant, but for the Captivate, ***** or Serendipity. Serendipity is written by the same dev as assonnance.


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armybrat;12012061*
> Yes it says 0 apps so i will try to uninstall and reinstall at some point here soon. I have a question when i uninstall this ROM since i backed up with clockwork recovery mod i can just go back to my original rom correct? I can do that and then try these ROM's your telling me about.


I know what happened... Same thing happened to me. If your rom runs some version of 2.2, it changes the directory of your sd card to /mnt/sdcard. So if you backed up your apps they could still be on your internal sd card. I think the default directory for 2.1 was just /sdcard


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


Does Serendipity have HSUPA? I understand ***** has it.

Also, do they have the screen enhancement stuff? I'm on Assonance and pretty sure it has it, the screen looked so much smoother and nicer after I put it on.


I know that fir the I9000 it has all those things. Everything looks real nice. Im currently running 8.0 will upgrade to 8.1 tonight on my I9000M. Port should be complete. You can check at www.darkyrom.com and ask, dont know if they support the ported roms rhere.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## r3skyline

current vibrant owners better be offered some type of free upgrade to the new vibrant +


----------



## gill

Currently trying out a ROM from DOC stefunel's ROM Kitchen!

Love the idea of only getting the apps you want, and picking launchers and themes etc...excellent idea and great ROM - recommend! Also I'll note that since swapping to this ROM (from ***** 8.0), my GPS is the best it has ever been.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r3skyline;12024246*
> current vibrant owners better be offered some type of free upgrade to the new vibrant +


Why? Because it has the Vibrant+ name? Would you say the same thing if it had been named anything else? It's a new phone, new phones come out. The original Vibrant has been out what, almost 7 months now?

The Droid 1 came out November 9th 2009 and the Droid 2 came out August 23rd 2010. That's 9 months later, only 2 months difference assuming the Vibrant+ launched tommorow.. Should they have gotten a Droid 2 for free? Almost identical situation.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

I just put on Serendipity with Speedmod (500hz and warm colors). I like it. But I kind of miss ***** and think my phone had better battery life with it. I feel like Serendipity is faster. Also, GPS from limited testing appears to be better on *****.

Internet speed is comparable, maybe faster on *****....


----------



## E_man

Maybe I'll try ***** again. It was nice without the huge sim restarting issue.

Sent from my phone. Ignore the typos.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Maybe I'll try ***** again. It was nice without the huge sim restarting issue.

Sent from my phone. Ignore the typos.


i've had random shutdown issues if I use setcpu to downclock my phone to 400mhz when i have my screen off on *****

its fine if its on 800mhz, but not fine on 400mhz









oh well

*****'s running great for me


----------



## E_man

For anyone interested, swiftkey is closing their VIP program soon. Free to sign up, you don't even need to own their keyboard. Supposedly, they will let VIP members in on betas and such. Closes tommorow.

http://www.swiftkey.net/vip/


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;12045015*
> For anyone interested, swiftkey is closing their VIP program soon. Free to sign up, you don't even need to own their keyboard. Supposedly, they will let VIP members in on betas and such. Closes tommorow.
> 
> http://www.swiftkey.net/vip/


Sweet. Thanks for the heads-up.

Btw, I installed Serendipity the other day with 500hz speed mod and I'm loving it.

Especially loving the new Swype skin. It's badass.


----------



## E_man

Yeah, swype theme is awesome, but you should be able to pull the .apk and install it in any other rom I would think.


----------



## E_man

OOoooh, no ***** for me. Not sure if you guys had seen, but there was a thing a while back called Team Komin, basically a ton of devs making a rom together (Including yttr who does the captivate ***** rom). Thought it died, but it did not, and they just posted their first (amazing looking) rom here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...5#post10678245

Backing up and preparing to flash.


----------



## nodeuce

Anyone aware of the problem of not being able to receive MMS (picture texts) on the captivate? It was working nicely on my previous iPhone/Blackjack. It keeps saying 'Downloading' but it goes no where.


----------



## E_man

I did at first, but it stopped. Are you on stock rom?


----------



## Exostenza

I have been running ytt3r's port of Dark's ROM since 7.7 and I love it! With the new modem and kernel in 8.1 is fantastic and with 8.2 coming out in a day or so with some more battery and performance improvements this is the best ROM I have ever used.

I am following the new TK rom, but for now ***** has proven to be the best.


----------



## nodeuce

No, I'm on the captivate's version of ***** 8.1


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


OOoooh, no ***** for me. Not sure if you guys had seen, but there was a thing a while back called Team Komin, basically a ton of devs making a rom together (Including yttr who does the captivate ***** rom). Thought it died, but it did not, and they just posted their first (amazing looking) rom here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...5#post10678245

Backing up and preparing to flash.


What????

How'd it go? I wanna flash this soon too.


----------



## R3d T34rz

Just got my Samsung Galaxy S I9000 out here in Japan. Loving this thing compared to my Iphone 4.


----------



## Blactor

sign me up.

Got a Vibrant. Looking at rooting and changing rom's. Not happy with its super slow performance and freezes atm.


----------



## Blactor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


OOoooh, no ***** for me. Not sure if you guys had seen, but there was a thing a while back called Team Komin, basically a ton of devs making a rom together (Including yttr who does the captivate ***** rom). Thought it died, but it did not, and they just posted their first (amazing looking) rom here

http://forum.xda-developers.com/show...5#post10678245

Backing up and preparing to flash.


Looks awesome, just wish it would work on the vibrant.


----------



## Lostcase

Sorry but I hate my Samsung fascinate. Sexy phone but horrible software.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lostcase*


Sorry but I hate my Samsung fascinate. Sexy phone but horrible software.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Tried a custom ROM yet?


----------



## Blactor

Anyone have a suggestion on a good rom for the vibrant?


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson;12051671*
> What????
> 
> How'd it go? I wanna flash this soon too.


So far, it's great. Super fast, and on most roms, I get ~12-14 hours of battery even after full charge->clear batt stats. On this rom, I'm 6 hours in and 85% battery. At this rate, assuming this isn't a charge tracking bug, I should significantly increase my battery life..

My biggest gripe is the theme, kind of wish I had flashed the non-themed one.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blactor;12055724*
> Looks awesome, just wish it would work on the vibrant.


I wonder if it would with a vibrant specific kernal? Not sure.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lostcase;12055771*
> Sorry but I hate my Samsung fascinate. Sexy phone but horrible software.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


Custom or stock rom? The Fascinate seems to have gotten the software short end of the stick even by Galaxy S standards.


----------



## stumped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blactor;12056341*
> Anyone have a suggestion on a good rom for the vibrant?


i reccomend nero v5. i'm running it right now, except for i'm running a modded i9k kernet that supports BackLightNotification (bln). It does however, eat battery like crazy (the modded i9k kernel, not the stock kernel).


----------



## Blactor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;12057451*
> 
> I wonder if it would with a vibrant specific kernal? Not sure.


Would be nice if it did, it really looks nice, and very smooth scrolling...

on another note, I think I found my temporary rom. Axura


----------



## E_man

I really liked Axura on the captivate when it was available, but they stopped working on it a while ago. If it's an up to date rom on the vibrant, might well be a good rom.


----------



## R3d T34rz

Just got my Samsung Galaxy S I9000 out here in Japan. Loving this thing compared to my Iphone 4.


----------



## JAM3S121

So I've had my phone a little over two months, I've used it pretty heavily but mainly only for facebook/texting and one game puzzle box arcade.

Its rooted and stuff and backed up with titanium backup pro

anyways its really acting up, I've had it completely freeze for a few minutes until I pull the battery out, other times it was turning air plane mode on and muting my phone and such when i wasn't even doing anything.

I don't have many apps and rarely keep anything running besides facebook and doubletwist (music)

I don't have a custom kernel/rom and no overclooking done even though its rooted.

Beginning to think i need to do something to my phone because it isn't nearly as responsive as it was when I got it..any i deas? has vzn given us 2.2 or 2.3?


----------



## Blactor

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


I really liked Axura on the captivate when it was available, but they stopped working on it a while ago. If it's an up to date rom on the vibrant, might well be a good rom.


Version 2.2.7.0 is the one that is current. Looks like it was uploaded the 7th of January. Really nice Rom. Wish I could use the different views for the apps with different settings... But other then that, Real nice.

Giving Nero v5 a try now.


----------



## E_man

Holy...Andromeda. My normal day I get 12 hours of battery, maybe 14, even after clearing bat stats. On this rom, I unplugged my phone at about 7:45 this morning. It's 12:30 now, almost 17 hours later, and I have 20% left. This is insane.

Jams, you might have a bad phone. I'd flash to fully stock and return it.


----------



## nodeuce

I'm about to try Andromeda today as well as the 4.01 seren., I've been using ***** 8.1 and I like it (not sure about the battery though...)

Do you guys here flash with 100% battery & microSD/sim card pulled out with the phone not connected to anything (i.e. wall charger/computer)?


----------



## Blue Destroyer

Just got my new fascinate today for $49. I am loving this thing screen is so awesome.


----------



## RotaryKnight

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JAM3S121*


So I've had my phone a little over two months, I've used it pretty heavily but mainly only for facebook/texting and one game puzzle box arcade.

Its rooted and stuff and backed up with titanium backup pro

anyways its really acting up, I've had it completely freeze for a few minutes until I pull the battery out, other times it was turning air plane mode on and muting my phone and such when i wasn't even doing anything.

I don't have many apps and rarely keep anything running besides facebook and doubletwist (music)

I don't have a custom kernel/rom and no overclooking done even though its rooted.

Beginning to think i need to do something to my phone because it isn't nearly as responsive as it was when I got it..any i deas? has vzn given us 2.2 or 2.3?


When I first had my Vibrant, after a month use it was slow, and sometimes hang on apps. I used a lagfix and everything was ok. But it was defenitely feeling slower then my cousins Nexus 1, so I flashed to 2.2 Nerov4.1 for my vibrant and it feels way faster.

The reasons that I read about why most stock Galaxy S thats on 2.1 are slow, and unresponsive sometimes is because of the RFS that Samsung implemented into the phone. 2.2 basically takes that out and uses EXT4 which even the new Nexus S and the new Galaxy S will use.


----------



## Blactor

Does everyone use the android market to get apps, or are there some decent sites online to find apps as well?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blactor*


Does everyone use the android market to get apps, or are there some decent sites online to find apps as well?


I use appbrain.com

you can sync your apps with appbrain easily and stuff


----------



## stumped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RotaryKnight;12074212*
> ...*RFS* that Samsung implemented into the phone. *2.2 basically takes that out*...


I'm going to stop you there. 21. was slow because samsung used horribly unoptimized RFS drivers (RFS is based on FAT, and the drivers they wrote SUCKED out loud). In 2.2, samsung worked on optimizing the drivers, and a few other IO commands and put them inside the kernel.

A bit after 2.2 for the vibrant leaked, supercurio figured out how to make it so that voodoo could be implemented without having to compile from source. He also figured out how to make it convert /system, /data, /cache, and /dbdata to ext4, as well as make it so that the kernel could call init.d scripts for better IO performance, all using the ramdisk. Samsung is still invested in RFS, and actually in 2.2.1 for the i9k, they made huge strides in optimizing RFS.

But samsung is not working on using ext4 in at least the galaxy s line (maybe the sgs2 line, but haven't read much about it).


----------



## E_man

For those that signed up for swiftkey vip, go download the new beta. For those that didn't, here's the new skin (old skin still there as well)


----------



## armybrat

Well After having Cognition for a little bit i do love it. However i think i want to try something new. If i am using ROM Manager, do i still need to use ODIN one click to flash back to stock. I think i may because i have been trying to flash back to stock in recovery in clockworkmod and i think i may have messed up and deleted that update.zip file that it creates. Now when i do it since the last time i ran CWM it was on cognition it just flashes to a fresh cognition.









Also it says something about wrong checksum MD5. and then just reboots itself when i click reinstall zip

Oh and which would be more appealing Serendipity or ***** 8.1


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Okay, Chrome to Phone rules. Send Chrome links from desktop to phone via Google account. Weeeeee.

http://code.google.com/p/chrometophone/


----------



## E_man

Yeah, I use that all the time. One of my most used apps.


----------



## armybrat

Can anyone help me out? I am trying to use ODIN one click to get back to a stock rom and when i plug the phone in download mode it says cannot recognize device. Just looking for suggestions. I have been searching and keep coming up with i need the correct drivers. However, the ones i have are from XDA. :/ 
Although i was able to update to Cognition v3.0 without any hitches using ROM Manager.


----------



## E_man

Drivers are the only thing I can think of as well. Do you have the SDK installed?


----------



## armybrat

Im on windows 7 and its the only thing i can think of to give me trouble. And no i have know idea what SDK is lol. I did flash over the Cog v.2.3b to 3.0 and back and forth and havent had any trouble. I would like to try Serendipity though


----------



## E_man

Try uninstalling/reinstalling the drivers.


----------



## armybrat

Ive reinstalled 2x now. Thing is when im not in download mode i can get it to recognize it long enough to transfer files music and photos on to and off of the phone. But in download mode it just wont work. :/


----------



## THEoBZ

I just got a Captivate. Its amazing!


----------



## E_man

What order are you doing it in? You need to unplug your phone, shut it down, launch Odin, plug it in, boot into download mode. You can also just have your phone off, hold the volume buttons, and plug it in, that will launch download mode.


----------



## armybrat

Just the order you stated, however i just start with the phone off. Getting to download mode is no problem then getting Odin going easy as well. Just when i pair the phone to the cable it just says "device not recognized" I have found only a few topics one over on XDA that others say they have the same problem, however there is no fix that anyone has found.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *armybrat*


Just the order you stated, however i just start with the phone off. Getting to download mode is no problem then getting Odin going easy as well. Just when i pair the phone to the cable it just says "device not recognized" I have found only a few topics one over on XDA that others say they have the same problem, however there is no fix that anyone has found.


drivers and samsung drivers installed?


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *armybrat;12102950*
> Just the order you stated, however i just start with the phone off. Getting to download mode is no problem *then getting Odin going* easy as well.


You can't go to download mode then odin, you need to do it the other way around. Odin, then download mode.


----------



## ignite

Flashed Cognition 3.02. Great ROM I must say.

I was thinking of trying Phoenix (the follow-up to Axura I believe) or Serendipity but I prefer to have a ROM based on the Captivate, not I9000.

Either way, no official FW will be going on my phone anymore (unless it's JF6 via Odin that is







)


----------



## armybrat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;12107287*
> You can't go to download mode then odin, you need to do it the other way around. Odin, then download mode.


So when i was reading directions on this it says to Get into download mode and then plug the usb cable in and then start Odin? Is that not correct. I can get it to recognize my usb when i transfer files and even other ROM's onto the sd card. As i tried the newest Cognition just for fun. Your saying to start Odin then plug usb cable in, then get into download mode? if im reading that right.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *armybrat*


Your saying to start Odin then plug usb cable in, then get into download mode? if im reading that right.


Correct. The main important thing is Odin has to be running *before* you enter download mode. I'm not sure if the second two things matter on the order.


----------



## purduepilot

Does anybody know any good windshield mounts for the Captivate? I want the ability to plug in my charger (if it's not integrated into the mount) and I want an unobstructed camera view. I'm going to be driving from Ohio to Seattle again in May and am planning to go through some cool places like the Badlands and Yellowstone and I want to be able to record some of the scenery without driving off a cliff.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purduepilot*


Does anybody know any good windshield mounts for the Captivate? I want the ability to plug in my charger (if it's not integrated into the mount) and I want an unobstructed camera view. I'm going to be driving from Ohio to Seattle again in May and am planning to go through some cool places like the Badlands and Yellowstone and I want to be able to record some of the scenery without driving off a cliff.


Some straws and a lot of duct tape? I am sure you can work out the details.


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purduepilot*


Does anybody know any good windshield mounts for the Captivate? I want the ability to plug in my charger (if it's not integrated into the mount) and I want an unobstructed camera view. I'm going to be driving from Ohio to Seattle again in May and am planning to go through some cool places like the Badlands and Yellowstone and I want to be able to record some of the scenery without driving off a cliff.


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=779393

If you don't want to make one yourself Newegg sells OEM Samsung car mounts for like $40 I think.

There are also various different ones for sale on Amazon.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11;12174549*
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=779393
> 
> If you don't want to make one yourself Newegg sells OEM Samsung car mounts for like $40 I think.
> 
> There are also various different ones for sale on Amazon.


Cool mod, really simple.


----------



## Ragsters

Why doesn't my e-mail ever work on my Samsung captivate? Push never works, I go to e-mail and my mail is never updated so I have to push refresh and more than half the time that doesn't work either. The only way my email works is when I reboot my phone. What do I need to do?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Is your refresh off on Power Control Widget? My gmail acts like that when I turn the refresh thing off on that widget.


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


Is your refresh off on Power Control Widget? My gmail acts like that when I turn the refresh thing off on that widget.


My email check frequency is at every 5 minutes if that's what you mean.


----------



## Acroma

The wife and I will have Mezmerizes next week. It's US Cellulars version of the Fascinate but without Bing


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *richuwo11*


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=779393

If you don't want to make one yourself Newegg sells OEM Samsung car mounts for like $40 I think.

There are also various different ones for sale on Amazon.


Oh nice. I actually have a Garmin Nuvi that I barely use anymore anyway (Google Navigation is so much better!). I'll have to see if I can make my phone fit in the mount for it. That'd be perfect!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ragsters*


Why doesn't my e-mail ever work on my Samsung captivate? Push never works, I go to e-mail and my mail is never updated so I have to push refresh and more than half the time that doesn't work either. The only way my email works is when I reboot my phone. What do I need to do?


I had similar problems. I now use K-9 Mail instead and it's fantastic!


----------



## GOTFrog

You forgot to add me, Bell GT-I9000M Vibrant on ***** 9.0.2 working flawlessly fast, the ROM is also good on Captivate, blazingly fast. Also dont knoe about the other models but the I9000 got a hradphone amp built-in, supose to be good quality, and can be controled using the Voodoo sound app and a kernel supportin Voodoo sounds.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## koooowweeee

Just got a galaxy s and i don't have a clue what to do. Could someone link me to some sites were i can download games and apps from the phone please. Also if you have any tips that would be great
thanks guys


----------



## GOTFrog

http://forum.xda-developers.com/index.php

its you best bet, just pick the forums for your phone and voila


----------



## Exostenza

For all captivate users check out Andromeda. No more dealing with ROMs that are patched and broken all the time and reloading / configuring your phone and apps. This is a great ROM with a fantastic team behind it that makes sure the polish is there for each stable version.

I have been running ***** and too often does a new version break some stuff or introduce new problems and I am sick of it. I loved the days of running Cyanogen mod and not having to worry about updates and bugs and patches all the time and Team Komin has brought this back to me with Andromeda. ***** is great, but the ROM cannot be compared to one made with a whole team behind it and tested on our phones (captivate) instead of an i9000.

http://teamkomin.com

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=917727


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza;12206943*
> For all captivate users check out Andromeda. No more dealing with ROMs that are patched and broken all the time and reloading / configuring your phone and apps. This is a great ROM with a fantastic team behind it that makes sure the polish is there for each stable version.
> 
> I have been running ***** and too often does a new version break some stuff or introduce new problems and I am sick of it. I loved the days of running Cyanogen mod and not having to worry about updates and bugs and patches all the time and Team Komin has brought this back to me with Andromeda. ***** is great, but the ROM cannot be compared to one made with a whole team behind it and tested on our phones (captivate) instead of an i9000.
> 
> http://teamkomin.com
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=917727


thx for the suggestion
imma flashing to andromenda tomorrow then
i hate ***** v9.0.2
it broke my swype so i'm still running ***** v8.1 with setiron's 1.6ghz capable kernal


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza;12206943*
> For all captivate users check out Andromeda. No more dealing with ROMs that are patched and broken all the time and reloading / configuring your phone and apps. This is a great ROM with a fantastic team behind it that makes sure the polish is there for each stable version.
> 
> I have been running ***** and too often does a new version break some stuff or introduce new problems and I am sick of it. I loved the days of running Cyanogen mod and not having to worry about updates and bugs and patches all the time and Team Komin has brought this back to me with Andromeda. ***** is great, but the ROM cannot be compared to one made with a whole team behind it and tested on our phones (captivate) instead of an i9000.
> 
> http://teamkomin.com
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=917727


I think I'll give it a shot. I was deciding between Andromeda and Cognition 3.**

Anyone tried the new cognition with a captivate?


----------



## wermad

I just got my Vibrant (Galaxy S)! such a world of difference and speed compared to my old Samsung Eternity.


----------



## E_man

I've been using andromeda since it came out. Love it! I'd definitely flash 1.0 if you don't like orange (the main difference between the two is the theme, not much else, they released at the same time)


----------



## Ulak

Sign me up too. I9000 here.

Just flashed *****'s ROM v9.1 and it's super awesome.


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


I've been using andromeda since it came out. Love it! I'd definitely flash 1.0 if you don't like orange (the main difference between the two is the theme, not much else, they released at the same time)


I flashed Andromeda 2.0, I like the orange at the moment...

Nevermind... figured it out. I reset back to factory and used tibu to get all my apps back. Working well so far.

This rom is crazy fast, ~1500 quadrant, and i get 5.2Mbps down, 0.9Mbps up. GPS locks really quickly. Pretty much fixes my GPS issues.


----------



## Ragsters

I'm kinda just waiting for the official new OS release for the captivate. Does anyone know when that will be?


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ragsters*


I'm kinda just waiting for the official new OS release for the captivate. Does anyone know when that will be?


Depends. Are you talking about the one that was supposed to release September 23rd (froyo), the one that will probably never be released (Gingerbread)? Who knows and never respectively.


----------



## jetpuck73

Just got my new Captivate and love it!!!!


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;12224020*
> Depends. Are you talking about the one that was supposed to release September 23rd (froyo), the one that will probably never be released (Gingerbread)? Who knows and never respectively.


Are you telling me that perhaps Samsung will not release an updated OS for the common Captivate user? Considering iphone updates their OS very frequently I am starting to regret my decision between the two.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters;12226264*
> Are you telling me that perhaps Samsung will not release an updated OS for the common Captivate user? Considering iphone updates their OS very frequently I am starting to regret my decision between the two.


this is where custom ROM's come in


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie;12227463*
> this is where custom ROM's come in


I understand that but what if I just don't want to put so much effort.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters;12227635*
> I understand that but what if I just don't want to put so much effort.


well....i dunno lol

are you on stock?


----------



## Ragsters

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie;12227797*
> well....i dunno lol
> 
> are you on stock?


Everything is stock and I also found out that I have the 3 button recovery mode.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ragsters;12227945*
> Everything is stock and I also found out that I have the 3 button recovery mode.


you should try Andromeda then
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=10678245#post10678245

register on XDA and start reading up on flashing

Andromeda is a really stable themed version of your stock phone but on android 2.2


----------



## boisssy

Add me to the list

Vibrant i9000m bell


----------



## Mr.Pie

screw it
Andromeda isn't my cup of tea

however, I finally got ***** V9.1 working on my Captivate









....now jsut to calibrate the battery so it stops sucking it down superfast


----------



## richuwo11

I am having issues atm with Andromeda 2.0... FCs with logsprovider, Google Services Framework, can't open contacts app etc... I had this problem yesterday and fixed it, can't remember what I did exactly.

I've tried fixing permissions with Clockwork mod and using the wipe/reset to factory option and restoring only apps+data with TiBu but still FCs... I will try to reflash later today. If I get these issues fixed I will be keeping this rom for sure.


----------



## koooowweeee

Can any one recommend me a good case please. Important in the UK so would need sites over here.

Thanks guys


----------



## purduepilot

Quote: 
   Originally Posted by *koooowweeee*   Can any one recommend me a good case please. Important in the UK so would need sites over here.

Thanks guys  
I like the one by Body Glove.    Amazon.com: Body Glove Mirage Skin Cover for Samsung Captivate i897, Etched Black: Electronics


----------



## koooowweeee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *purduepilot;12235914*
> I like the one by Body Glove. Amazon.com: Body Glove Mirage Skin Cover for Samsung Captivate i897, Etched Black: Electronics


That not for this phone


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koooowweeee;12236164*
> That not for this phone


Would help to know what kind of phone you have...


----------



## koooowweeee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *purduepilot*


Would help to know what kind of phone you have...










 read the thread title


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koooowweeee*


read the thread title


There are about 8 different galaxy a models. He linked you to a case for one of them. Stating which of the 8 you have would be helpful.


----------



## purduepilot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koooowweeee*


read the thread title


And just what the hell do you think a Captivate is? Besides, Body Glove makes that case for numerous cell phone types. You can use this and figure it out yourself because I'm done with you. http://www.bodyglovemobile.com/catal...e-cases,19.htm


----------



## jetpuck73

Add me with a cappy.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## RallyMaster

I'm expecting my Epic 4G this evening...


----------



## koooowweeee

Sorry my mistake. Thought there were only 1 kind.


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *koooowweeee;12246701*
> So its not the galaxy s club as title. Op change the title to the galaxy s club and 7 other Samsung phones.


...









The captivate is a Galaxy S phone


----------



## Acroma

I have two Samsung Galaxy S Mesmerizes from US Cellular. Epic freaking phone!!! Write me up for x2!


----------



## koooowweeee

Anyone recomend me so good games and apps

thanks


----------



## Exostenza

I am running the update version of ***** 9.2 with xcals latest kernel (2.3.2) with the JK3 modem and I must say my Captivate is blazing fast with amazing battery life and absolutely no issues so far. ***** is starting to get to be a polished product with several members on his team. I am doubting that I will flash Andromeda on the next release of it, but time will tell.

***** now has a resurrection edition that can be flashed via ODIN which means that anyone can go straight to it without having to care about the state of their phone which is freakin' awesome.

If anyone doesn't understand any part of my post go to XDA and just read up about your phone and the possibilities. A stock Galaxy S phone is nothing compared to the power released by a good ROM and Kernel that contains supercurio's (voodoo) improvements to the file system and audio.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *koooowweeee*


Anyone recomend me so good games and apps

thanks


I've been enjoying Tank Hero, Horror Run!, and Humans vs Aliens (quality plants vs zombies knock off) lately.

As for useful apps, Chrome to Phone, Astro, Go SMS, Dolphin Browser HD, SwipePad, and Zedge are all so useful imho.

Also, if you click on the links, sign into google, and select install, it will install them on your phone automatically. Yay new google market. QR codes weren't horrible, but this is 1000x better.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


I've been enjoying Tank Hero, Horror Run!, and Humans vs Aliens (quality plants vs zombies knock off) lately.

As for useful apps, Chrome to Phone, Astro, Go SMS, Dolphin Browser HD, SwipePad, and Zedge are all so useful imho.

Also, if you click on the links, sign into google, and select install, it will install them on your phone automatically. Yay new google market. QR codes weren't horrible, but this is 1000x better.


I personally find Dolphin Browser HD to be quite slow compared to the mini version....
i actually like the mini version more cause it looks more streamlined and it feels faster


----------



## E_man

I used the mini version. Can't remember what it was, but something about it really bugged me. As for speed, I don't notice a difference. Not saying there isn't one, but I've never noticed it.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


I used the mini version. Can't remember what it was, but something about it really bugged me. As for speed, I don't notice a difference. Not saying there isn't one, but I've never noticed it.


hmm 
give it another shot?


----------



## Rebellion88

Can add me Galaxy S GT-I9000


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


hmm 
give it another shot?










Eh, I used it for about two weeks, but just didn't like it. I just keep going back to the HD version. By all means, anyone interested should try mini out, and Opera Mobile was another that I used for a while. Best UI, but had a few annoying features as well.


----------



## Exostenza

Dolphin HD scored by far the slowest of all of the mobile browsers. Go for Opera mini if you want speed or stick with the stock 2.2 browser as it is great (if you are running 2.2 that is). If you are still stuck on 2.1 you should load up a 2.2 or 2.2.1 ROM and see the difference which is night and day.


----------



## wcdolphin

write me down. I am on a Captivate running Cognition 3.02


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


I've been enjoying Tank Hero, Horror Run!, and Humans vs Aliens (quality plants vs zombies knock off) lately.

As for useful apps, Chrome to Phone, Astro, Go SMS, Dolphin Browser HD, SwipePad, and Zedge are all so useful imho.

Also, if you click on the links, sign into google, and select install, it will install them on your phone automatically. Yay new google market. QR codes weren't horrible, but this is 1000x better.


SwipePad looks really incredible!


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


I personally find Dolphin Browser HD to be quite slow compared to the mini version....
i actually like the mini version more cause it looks more streamlined and it feels faster










me too, i use the mini version over any other browser, full or mini. dolphin mini rocks for me so far.

love full screen mode and it's simplicity and most of all its SPEED. it's very fast, and love that you can change user agents on it too.

my biggest gripe by far with it is no copy/paste functionality, yet ofc


----------



## ignite

Running Cognition 3.02 with cezar's Sensation theme now. Looks and performs great!

I'm wanting to try Continuum and Firefly soon though.

By the way, I think Opera Mini is amazing. Great for a mobile browser - lets you set image quality or just turn images off. And loads very quick.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Exostenza*


Dolphin HD scored by far the slowest of all of the mobile browsers. Go for Opera mini if you want speed or stick with the stock 2.2 browser as it is great (if you are running 2.2 that is). If you are still stuck on 2.1 you should load up a 2.2 or 2.2.1 ROM and see the difference which is night and day.


I'll do a speed test later, but as I said, I've never noticed a speed difference.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson*


SwipePad looks really incredible!


One of my favorite recent finds!


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


I'll do a speed test later, but as I said, I've never noticed a speed difference.


My personal use case re: Dolphin Mini vs others is with mobile data only and no Wi-Fi. It feels much faster to me in use.


----------



## shaolin95

Anyone looking for a new ROM this is my top one right now:
Paragon RC5
Comes overclocked to 1.2 but you can get kernels up to 1.4Ghz with all the last bells and whistles.


----------



## koooowweeee

Are there any apps that you can watch tv on my phone. Im in the uk so need to be British one

also is there any apps were i can browse the files on my computer and play the films and music

thanks guys


----------



## Le_Loup

If I haven't been added already, I have the Samsung Galaxy S,


----------



## E_man

So I ran the speedtest on engadget

Stock Froyo: 21 seconds
Dolphin HD: 28 seconds
Dolphin Mini: 31 seconds

Also, remembered what bugs me about mini. It doesn't remember previous sessions right. If I close my tabs, leave the app, click a link, it reopens my closed tabs as well. So annoying.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;12367903*
> So I ran the speedtest on engadget
> 
> Stock Froyo: 21 seconds
> Dolphin HD: 28 seconds
> Dolphin Mini: 31 seconds
> 
> Also, remembered what bugs me about mini. It doesn't remember previous sessions right. If I close my tabs, leave the app, click a link, it reopens my closed tabs as well. So annoying.


Dolphin is just slow and clunky. If you are on 2.2+ use the stock browser and if you are on 2.1 or below use opera mini.


----------



## E_man

THey are still better feature/UI wise.

And Opera mini was a pile of buggy fail. I likes mobile though.


----------



## koooowweeee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;12280386*
> I've been enjoying Tank Hero, Horror Run!, and Humans vs Aliens (quality plants vs zombies knock off) lately.
> 
> As for useful apps, Chrome to Phone, Astro, Go SMS, Dolphin Browser HD, SwipePad, and Zedge are all so useful imho.
> 
> Also, if you click on the links, sign into google, and select install, it will install them on your phone automatically. Yay new google market. QR codes weren't horrible, but this is 1000x better.


that new google market is great found it the other day look a while to get logged in tho.

ill give the games and apps a try thanks

ive been looking on the xda forum and it really really really goes over my head. anyone one know some guides for dummies like me.

what i would like to do

get some good games and app also no1 overclock my phone. its a gt-19000

also i could not get the 3 button thing to work and could not find out how (apparently some phones dont do it). its says thats the first thing you need to get working

the windows error message tone on the ring tone app is funny. Sounds like when i start my computer up

even if i can update my phone to make it a little bit better would be good. (or is that a bad thing if i put other updates on)


----------



## Exostenza

A few games I just picked up that are awesome are: Hexdefence, Fruitninja and Jetcarstunts. All cheap, all fun, all totally worth it.

@ koooowweeee: There are always tutorials on XDA, just find your phone and read some stickies or do a search in the Q & A section of your phone. I learned how to do everything from just reading the threads and doing the right searches in my phone's sub-forum.


----------



## sbeast

just got a samsung captivate =)


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sbeast*


just got a samsung captivate =)


Great phone! I have one too! I suggest loading on Andromeda or ***** 9.2 (I am running *****) as it will make your phone work the way the hardware should dictate the phone should work. I am basically saying Samsung is terrible at making software and amazing at making hardware, so you have to run another ROM to really get anything much out of your super awesome phone. Stock Captivate (or any galaxy S for that matter) is pitiful. Welcome to the club!

Go to the XDA forums and find your phone to learn more.


----------



## E_man

I'm back on serendipity for captivate. Keep going back to it, probably my favorite rom out there atm.


----------



## sbeast

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza;12372292*
> Great phone! I have one too! I suggest loading on Andromeda or ***** 9.2 (I am running *****) as it will make your phone work the way the hardware should dictate the phone should work. I am basically saying Samsung is terrible at making software and amazing at making hardware, so you have to run another ROM to really get anything much out of your super awesome phone. Stock Captivate (or any galaxy S for that matter) is pitiful. Welcome to the club!
> 
> Go to the XDA forums and find your phone to learn more.


i know nothing of rooting, lol. i dont even understand what it does thats so appealing


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;12373601*
> I'm back on serendipity for captivate. Keep going back to it, probably my favorite rom out there atm.


I'm on Serendipity too and I love it. *****'s though I think gave me better battery life.


----------



## r34p3rex

Just upgraded to HTC Inspire 4G







Good bye Captivate


----------



## Exostenza

I would like to try out Serendipity and also Andromeda, but ***** 9.2 is running perfectly with absolutely no bugs what so ever right now and I just want a phone that I can rely on for a few months, so I think I am out of the flashing game for a while and am just going to enjoy my phone. I hope I can wait for the release of CM7. I am also getting easy 2 days of medium use from my battery and the GPS locks in under 5 seconds to 5 meters... everything is running perfectly. No WIFI drain, no FCs nothing. Everything is perfect at the moment.

EDIT: Wow! I just read over the ***** 9.3 Beta change log and it seems a LOT has been done! For those running ***** or thinking about it check out the change log: http://*****.ficeto.com/community/in...3-beta-1.1113/

I Will be waiting for the final build as I don't want a beta running on my everyday use phone, but this is huge!


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza;12394974*
> I would like to try out Serendipity and also Andromeda, but ***** 9.2 is running perfectly with absolutely no bugs what so ever right now and I just want a phone that I can rely on for a few months, so I think I am out of the flashing game for a while and am just going to enjoy my phone. I hope I can wait for the release of CM7. I am also getting easy 2 days of medium use from my battery and the GPS locks in under 5 seconds to 5 meters... everything is running perfectly. No WIFI drain, no FCs nothing. Everything is perfect at the moment.
> 
> EDIT: Wow! I just read over the ***** 9.3 Beta change log and it seems a LOT has been done! For those running ***** or thinking about it check out the change log: http://*****.ficeto.com/community/index.php?threads/beta-release-darkys-v-9-3-beta-1.1113/
> 
> I Will be waiting for the final build as I don't want a beta running on my everyday use phone, but this is huge!


IKR!
I can't wait for 9.3 to be released

I have some problems with battery draining that can easily be fixed with a battery calibration, but it gets annoying when it gets out of hand and I have to calibrate every week or so


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie;12398608*
> IKR!
> I can't wait for 9.3 to be released
> 
> I have some problems with battery draining that can easily be fixed with a battery calibration, but it gets annoying when it gets out of hand and I have to calibrate every week or so


After you calibrate once on ***** 9.x it ports over your battery information to every upgrade so theoretically you only need to calibrate once.

Worked for me.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Not for me somehow








Oh well

I'm just glad we have such awesome devs that can give us froyo!


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *r34p3rex*


Just upgraded to HTC Inspire 4G







Good bye Captivate










Nice, not a big enough upgrade for me. I'm waiting for the S2 at this point. Don't want to leave my SAMOLED. Unless something comes out better at CTIA


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Exostenza*


I would like to try out Serendipity and also Andromeda, but ***** 9.2 is running perfectly with absolutely no bugs what so ever right now and I just want a phone that I can rely on for a few months, so I think I am out of the flashing game for a while and am just going to enjoy my phone. I hope I can wait for the release of CM7. I am also getting easy 2 days of medium use from my battery and the GPS locks in under 5 seconds to 5 meters... everything is running perfectly. No WIFI drain, no FCs nothing. Everything is perfect at the moment.

EDIT: Wow! I just read over the ***** 9.3 Beta change log and it seems a LOT has been done! For those running ***** or thinking about it check out the change log: http://*****.ficeto.com/community/in...3-beta-1.1113/

I Will be waiting for the final build as I don't want a beta running on my everyday use phone, but this is huge!


Interesting. Let us know when it's out of beta, I'll give it a go. Don't follow Darkky, s I might not catch it.

Double Post


----------



## Acroma

I take it he's not updating anymore..


----------



## shaolin95

As a beta tester for almost every ROM and kernel at XDA...if you want to try my favorite ROM go for Paragon...just outstanding performance and speed. His kernel is awesome as well.
My second vote goes for Phoenix (using Paragon kernel).


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Acroma;12436377*
> I take it he's not updating anymore..


Do you mean *****? He still is
The i9000 and the captivate versions are the same
You just have to flash this fix and it'll work on your captivate


----------



## E_man

For anyone interested, MIUI is coming to the Galaxy S.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=954679


----------



## ignite

Just flashed Supernova. It's actually pretty awesome. Liking it more than Cognition so far.

The annoying thing about the Inspire and Atrix is that HTC and Motorola are really starting to lock down the phones. The Galaxy S line is so easy to root and flash over it. The Inspire is quite a task just to root it. The Atrix, who knows.

Sad, the best phone so far in terms of modding (for AT&T) is also the one with the worst support, broken GPS and other issues that aren't being addressed...


----------



## jetpuck73

Froyo is coming out tomorrow.

http://www.overclock.net/mobile-phones-smartphones-pocket-pcs/948836-t-froyo-update-samsung-captivate-coming.html


----------



## Silvos00

This may be an odd place to ask, but was wondering if anyone here had a broken Captivate they were looking to part out. Mine had an accident, and the digitizer broke. It's all taken apart, but I need to find a replacement screen. Or if you could point me to a cheap website for them, everything I've found is expensive =x


----------



## LilMan

I have a question. I got my phone at the beginning of the month, and it's still running stock. Every now and then I go to use it and ALL messages have been deleted. I have auto delete on, but is that supposed to delete every message thread? (even locked messages) Should I go get a replacement?

Thanks


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Silvos00*


This may be an odd place to ask, but was wondering if anyone here had a broken Captivate they were looking to part out. Mine had an accident, and the digitizer broke. It's all taken apart, but I need to find a replacement screen. Or if you could point me to a cheap website for them, everything I've found is expensive =x


I read about someone buying a screen on ebay for pretty cheap and it working out quite well.


----------



## alawadhi3000

Vibrant running Bionix Frost, I love this phone.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

I just loaded Paragon and my GPS is broken









***. it works if i turn on use wireless networks, but if not, it doesn't work.


----------



## shaolin95

Paragon 6 is giving me one of the best GPS Ive had but this phones all react differently.
Try the Adam GPS fix which is also very good for me.


----------



## Silvos00

Digitizer transplant complete, all is working now.


----------



## Silvos00

Does the new 2.2 update make the Captivate a wireless hotspot, or am I reading this completely wrong?


----------



## E_man

2.2 adds hotspot, though I'm not sure AT&T would have kept it. I would doubt it. Custom roms have had it since 2.1 though.


----------



## Silvos00

For anyone who can't connect to a PC, it could be caused by a car charger. After using mine for a few months, I noticed that it didn't fit exactly and it broke off a data pin. (Causing malfunction).


----------



## Othrandor

Sign me up, please! I'm in love with my International SGS, running *****'s 9.3


----------



## Penicilyn

I'm wondering if someone would be willing to post out an entire walkthrough for a complete noob for this.

I'm running a Bell I9000 (HSPA)
Baseband: I9099UGJL2

currently running stock 2.2

Darkys looked pretty cool but I'm totally open to anything.


----------



## GOTFrog

Follow this for *****, Im on bell and love *****, just dont forget to instal the JL2 modem when you are done, you need the 850MHz band on bell, pm me your email and ill send you the CWM modem file.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=950168
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Penicilyn;12556107*
> I'm wondering if someone would be willing to post out an entire walkthrough for a complete noob for this.
> 
> I'm running a Bell I9000 (HSPA)
> Baseband: I9099UGJL2
> 
> currently running stock 2.2
> 
> Darkys looked pretty cool but I'm totally open to anything.


also wow getting niice speed on the bell network


----------



## Exostenza

Well, ***** 9.3 final has finally been released! If you are not running this on your Galaxy S phone then you have no idea what your phone is capable of.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=814091


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Exostenza*


Well, ***** 9.3 final has finally been released! If you are not running this on your Galaxy S phone then you have no idea what your phone is capable of.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=814091


yipeee!
i'll flash tonight!


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza;12578974*
> Well, ***** 9.3 final has finally been released! If you are not running this on your Galaxy S phone then you have no idea what your phone is capable of.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=814091


hyperbole much?


----------



## cozmo5050

woot


----------



## E_man

I'm downloading it now. The instructions look kind of different though. How hard is it to flash from it to a different rom like perception, if I want to switch back?


----------



## mbudden

Looking at getting the Captivate.
I would post this question on XDA, but I'd rather post here.

With all of the issues the Captivate has, GPS, Quality Control, etc. Is it still a good device to be looking at getting? Reason I ask is because, not even a month after my brother owning his, his screen just quit on him & had to get a replacement.... Anyways, yeah lol


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza;12578974*
> Well, ***** 9.3 final has finally been released! If you are not running this on your Galaxy S phone then you have no idea what your phone is capable of.
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=814091


Any advantage over Andromeda 1.2? I would just hate to flash when I finally have everything working properly and setup the way I like with Andromeda.

It does look very nice though from the screenshots I've seen.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12592108*
> Looking at getting the Captivate.
> I would post this question on XDA, but I'd rather post here.
> 
> With all of the issues the Captivate has, GPS, Quality Control, etc. Is it still a good device to be looking at getting? Reason I ask is because, not even a month after my brother owning his, his screen just quit on him & had to get a replacement.... Anyways, yeah lol


QC isn't a common issue. Things like a screen dying are not common problems. GPS issues are nowhere near as bad as they used to be. My GPS works fine 95% of the time. It's still an awesome phone. However, it's no longer the only awesome phone. The HTC Inspire is around the equivalent in hardware (maybe slightly better), and the Atrix is by far the superior in hardware, even if flashing is blocked (if that's important).


----------



## LarsMarkelson

http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/17001-sgh-i897-cyanogenmod-7-this-will-eat-your-kitties-doggies-and-goldfish-too-colorff0000dangerous-test-releasecolor/#entry148754

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=978150

^ CM7 test release for Captivate released !!

I'm not well versed enough in flashing to try it. Hopefully this means stable CM7 for Captivate is close... yay!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;12596663*
> QC isn't a common issue. Things like a screen dying are not common problems. GPS issues are nowhere near as bad as they used to be. My GPS works fine 95% of the time. It's still an awesome phone. However, it's no longer the only awesome phone. The HTC Inspire is around the equivalent in hardware (maybe slightly better), and the Atrix is by far the superior in hardware, even if flashing is blocked (if that's important).


Interesting. I found a guy on OCN that is selling me his for 250$ after I see some pictures. But I really do enjoy the device, the nice big SuperAMOLED screen. Hopefully I don't see the problems. I was looking at the Aria, but it's too small.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson;12599443*
> http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/17001-sgh-i897-cyanogenmod-7-this-will-eat-your-kitties-doggies-and-goldfish-too-colorff0000dangerous-test-releasecolor/#entry148754
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=978150
> 
> ^ CM7 test release for Captivate released !!
> 
> I'm not well versed enough in flashing to try it. Hopefully this means stable CM7 for Captivate is close... yay!


Wow, I was literally just about to post this. Beat me by 3 minutes. I'm debating on using it or not. All bugs are acceptable, except the reboots would be annoying.

At least it's better than before. When it was first released (and i9000 only), you had to build from source yourself.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12599492*
> Interesting. I found a guy on OCN that is selling me his for 250$ after I see some pictures. But I really do enjoy the device, the nice big SuperAMOLED screen. Hopefully I don't see the problems. I was looking at the Aria, but it's too small.


Honestly, I'd also look seriously at the Inspire. Excellent phone as well, pretty much trading blows with the captivate. SAMLOED/LCD, ram size, battery size, etc.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson;12599443*
> http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/17001-sgh-i897-cyanogenmod-7-this-will-eat-your-kitties-doggies-and-goldfish-too-colorff0000dangerous-test-releasecolor/#entry148754
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=978150
> 
> ^ CM7 test release for Captivate released !!
> 
> I'm not well versed enough in flashing to try it. Hopefully this means stable CM7 for Captivate is close... yay!


----------



## mbudden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;12599513*
> Honestly, I'd also look seriously at the Inspire. Excellent phone as well, pretty much trading blows with the captivate. SAMLOED/LCD, ram size, battery size, etc.


Not wanting to extend my contract another 2 years for a new phone and not really wanting to pay almost full price for the phone either.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Just bought a Captivate from a member on OCN... Should hopefully be in the mail tomorrow, and hopefully in my hands by next Friday (I'm hoping







).


----------



## mbudden

I hope you didn't pay more than 250$ shipped...


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11;12596531*
> Any advantage over Andromeda 1.2? I would just hate to flash when I finally have everything working properly and setup the way I like with Andromeda.
> 
> It does look very nice though from the screenshots I've seen.


I was going to move over to Andromeda a little while ago from *****, but with the quality and improvements of 9.2 and now 9.3 I haven't even thought of using a different ROM.

I hear Andromeda is very professional and probably the best choice if your are not using ***** though, so if you are happy I do not see much of a reason. I would consider backing up Andromeda and giving ***** a try and if you don't like it as much just restore back to Andromeda... only way to see what you think and what you think is what matters!


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza;12605741*
> I was going to move over to Andromeda a little while ago from *****, but with the quality and improvements of 9.2 and now 9.3 I haven't even thought of using a different ROM.
> 
> I hear Andromeda is very professional and probably the best choice if your are not using ***** though, so if you are happy I do not see much of a reason. I would consider backing up Andromeda and giving ***** a try and if you don't like it as much just restore back to Andromeda... only way to see what you think and what you think is what matters!


***** 9.3 no wipe from 9.2 f'ed up my swype






























oh well......might be time for me to clean wipe my phone .....

good news is the random wifi issues i was getting with 9.2 is solved with 9.3
with 9.2 my wifi would sometimes work or sometimes not....
9.3 is perfect and i love the new circular sliding lock


----------



## E_man

So, backing up, and going to try out CM7. Will be...interesting









Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Not wanting to extend my contract another 2 years for a new phone and not really wanting to pay almost full price for the phone either.


I would be surprised if the Inspire didn't hit that price in the used markets shortly. It's only $400 new. The Captivate is like $550 new, albeit an older device.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


I would be surprised if the Inspire didn't hit that price in the used markets shortly. It's only $400 new. The Captivate is like $550 new, albeit an older device.


I'm impatient. I'm getting tired of my Blackberry. Not to mention with the rumor of BBM coming to Android or iOS. That would be perfect. I'll end up jumping back on the Blackberry band wagon later.

The guy took a picture and it looks great. For only 250$








Perfect condition not to mention throwing in extra screen protectors and a case etc.


----------



## E_man

Installing gingerbread was not painful at all. Seems pretty nice. Video drivers aren't perfect yet, but it's still pretty fast. And it's Cyanogen!


----------



## mbudden

Pics?


----------



## SkinBob

I tried gingerbread on mine and while its nice i didn;t find it anywhere near as fast or stable as *****'s 9.3.

In fact the only plus to gingerbread was the standby tv screen animation.


----------



## OC Me

I've been considering picking up a gently used Fascinate to tide me over until the Bionic's release, when I'll have my (final) NE2 upgrade. I'm ready to pull the trigger, now that it finally has Froyo and even rudimentary CM7. I keep hearing about an "internal SD" on Galaxy S devices. Google yielded nothing. How does this work, exactly? Is it an actual second microSD card glued in, or is it just mislabeled memory?


----------



## mbudden

Just sent payment for the Captivate. I can't wait.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Me;12616827*
> I've been considering picking up a gently used Fascinate to tide me over until the Bionic's release, when I'll have my (final) NE2 upgrade. I'm ready to pull the trigger, now that it finally has Froyo and even rudimentary CM7. I keep hearing about an "internal SD" on Galaxy S devices. Google yielded nothing. How does this work, exactly? Is it an actual second microSD card glued in, or is it just mislabeled memory?


If it's anything like Windows Phone 7, there is a SD card that you can't get to unless you open up your phone to pieces.


----------



## PinkPenguin

Sign me up, I love my i9000!


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OC Me;12616827*
> I've been considering picking up a gently used Fascinate to tide me over until the Bionic's release, when I'll have my (final) NE2 upgrade. I'm ready to pull the trigger, now that it finally has Froyo and even rudimentary CM7. I keep hearing about an "internal SD" on Galaxy S devices. Google yielded nothing. How does this work, exactly? Is it an actual second microSD card glued in, or is it just mislabeled memory?


Ok, there is an internal "SD" on the galaxy S. I'm not sure if it is an actual SD, or just some normal NAND. I think it's the latter. I don't think it's an actual SD.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SkinBob;12614612*
> I tried gingerbread on mine and while its nice i didn;t find it anywhere near as fast or stable as *****'s 9.3.
> 
> In fact the only plus to gingerbread was the standby tv screen animation.


Nope, it's nowhere near as stable, but there are other advantages, mainly due to the fact that it's CM. And that CRT animation is beast.


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;12623834*
> Ok, there is an internal "SD" on the galaxy S. I'm not sure if it is an actual SD, or just some normal NAND. I think it's the latter. I don't think it's an actual SD.


Correct, it has 8Gb built in, partitioned to used 2Gb for the OS and the remaining 6Gb for user files/movies/music etc.


----------



## General_Chris

Sign me up also







ive got one also







)


----------



## stumped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin;12629847*
> Correct, it has 8Gb built in, partitioned to used 2Gb for the OS and the remaining 6Gb for user files/movies/music etc.


no, the internel sd on the galaxy s devices is 16GB. not 8 GB.


----------



## Coolio831

Got the Galaxy S 4G from T-mobile last week. Fast phone!


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stumped;12633986*
> no, the internel sd on the galaxy s devices is 16GB. not 8 GB.


I think there are 8Gb models as well.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;12634233*
> I think there are 8Gb models as well.


the i9000 has a 8gb version correct


----------



## canoners

What ROM are you guys using? And why did you choose that?


----------



## Vargess

Thought I should come back and chime in again.. I got my Captivate









Love it. Then.. I upgraded via AT&T's 2.2 update and now it freezes usually for a couple seconds occasionally and then resumes. It is definately slower now









Is it possible to roll it back to 2.1 or is there a better solution that won't take me a few hours meddling with rooting and all that stuff. I'm generally very busy so unless it's quick and easy and allows me to use all my apps I have from the market.. I've only had to pull the battery one time








But it was perfect with 2.1.. fast and not a single issue in the 2ish months I've had it.


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Exostenza*


I was going to move over to Andromeda a little while ago from *****, but with the quality and improvements of 9.2 and now 9.3 I haven't even thought of using a different ROM.

I hear Andromeda is very professional and probably the best choice if your are not using ***** though, so if you are happy I do not see much of a reason. I would consider backing up Andromeda and giving ***** a try and if you don't like it as much just restore back to Andromeda... only way to see what you think and what you think is what matters!


So I flashed to *****'s 9.3 rom last night... I would say it's comparable to Andromeda. A couple things are different like you can record your voice convos, and other little themed tweaks here and there.

***** feels just as fast as Andromeda, but it boots up much much quicker than any other rom i've used. Can't comment on battery yet at this point.

The only thing that bothers me is that my Car Home app won't work anymore. I liked that app. Anyone know a workaround?


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vargess;12637694*
> Thought I should come back and chime in again.. I got my Captivate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love it. Then.. I upgraded via AT&T's 2.2 update and now it freezes usually for a couple seconds occasionally and then resumes. It is definately slower now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it possible to roll it back to 2.1 or is there a better solution that won't take me a few hours meddling with rooting and all that stuff. I'm generally very busy so unless it's quick and easy and allows me to use all my apps I have from the market.. I've only had to pull the battery one time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it was perfect with 2.1.. fast and not a single issue in the 2ish months I've had it.


mod ittttttt

everything is just so much better.

all u need is,

-one click root

-odin jf6 stock

-rom of your choice

generally the process goes, backup if desired, one click root, flash to stock and master clear, one click root again, put rom manager and/or rom zip on phone, flash rom. #winning !


----------



## serge2k

Just got an I9000M (Bell vibrant).

Running *****'s Rom 9 w/ JL2 modem.


----------



## Scaler

Scaler - Epic 4G


----------



## Zeva

Hi! i was just wondering was the gps ever fixed? its time for a new phone and its between this phone and an evo but if the gps is still messed up







i need to use gps atleast once a day xD thanks


----------



## GOTFrog

Never had any issues with mine I have the GT-I9000m, but don't know about the other variants.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Zeva*


Hi! i was just wondering was the gps ever fixed? its time for a new phone and its between this phone and an evo but if the gps is still messed up







i need to use gps atleast once a day xD thanks



Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Penicilyn

Finally got *****'s 9.3 running on my Vibrant. Such a massive improvement, I get 1512 in Quadrant which is a massive 500 point boost and my battery life went way up.

I have a whole new love for this phone.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serge2k;12651927*
> Just got an I9000M (Bell vibrant).
> 
> Running *****'s Rom 9 w/ JL2 modem.


Get the UGJK3 modem on there and you will have better battery life, better reception and better gps. Just make sure to delete GPS data through SGS tools after you update the modem and change your GPS pool to n america.

You will not be disappointed.


----------



## mbudden

Just received my Captivate, now off to troll XDA.


----------



## shaolin95

Nice one...recommendation for ROMS....my favorite is by far Paragon and his kernel is the best by far so even if you use a different ROM I recommend the Paragon kernel...specially if you are into OCing.
Second favorite right now is Darkys rom...the latest version is really nice and fast. You just need to replace the browser.apk which has the Demonic Voices when streaming some audio from websites which is known for all 2.2.1 unless that is replaced.


----------



## seabiscuit68

You should add to your original post what ROM everyone is using. I have a Vibrant and am still on Bionix-v 1.2


----------



## thecyb0rg

My vote goes towards Serendipity. I haven't tried any other roms yet, but nothing could be worse than the garbage samsung and AT&T ship it with :/


----------



## shaolin95

I used to like Serendipity...in fact I was one of his first supporters if you look up that thread and his previous ROM before that, Assonance, but it is not on par to the other stuff any more in my opinion. Then again, to each its own but I test almost every ROM and kernel and do lots of beta testing so yeah I have quite some experience with how this ROMS behave ...too addicted! lol


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seabiscuit68;12668998*
> You should add to your original post what ROM everyone is using. I have a Vibrant and am still on Bionix-v 1.2


With users like me, that do not keep a ROM for more than 4 days at best, that won't work.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95;12669118*
> I used to like Serendipity...in fact I was one of his first supporters if you look up that thread and his previous ROM before that, Assonance, but it is not on par to the other stuff any more in my opinion. Then again, to each its own but I test almost every ROM and kernel and do lots of beta testing so yeah I have quite some experience with how this ROMS behave ...too addicted! lol


As far as speed goes, what's faster than Serendipity as it already feels light years ahead of stock rom? Also, are there any themes that are as complete with the Gingerbread/Android 2.3 look as Serendipity offers? I really like the look of 2.3.


----------



## shaolin95

Paragon with its Paragon Kernel is faster (specially at 1.4Ghz which is smoking fast). Darkys as well (I used it with Paragon Kernel too).
As for themes...I dont like Gingerbread so I always use the Steele Blue theme sorry on that one.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95;12668997*
> You just need to replace the browser.apk which has the Demonic Voices when streaming some audio from websites which is known for all 2.2.1 unless that is replaced.


Which browser.apk do you recommend and where to get it ?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95;12669223*
> Paragon with its Paragon Kernel is faster (specially at 1.4Ghz which is smoking fast). Darkys as well (I used it with Paragon Kernel too).


Do you have a link to that ?


----------



## shaolin95

Here is the link for Paragon:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=915698
As for the apk you can take the one from Paragon, Phoenix or Supernova for example..they all have the fix.


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaolin95*


Here is the link for Paragon:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=915698
As for the apk you can take the one from Paragon, Phoenix or Supernova for example..they all have the fix.


Oh its for the Captivate, I'm on the i9000







, was wondering why I never heard of it.


----------



## shaolin95

ah sorry... I like Darkys from the i9000 section


----------



## E_man

I've actually been really liking CM7. The only problem I have is it reboots 3-4 times a day, but I don't mind too much. Some of the features (like swiping notifications and custon power widget in notifications drawer) are well worth it.


----------



## shaolin95

Not sure on i9000 but for Captivate is still not ready for prime time unfortunately.


----------



## E_man

I'm using it on the captivate







. Like I said, the only issue I have is a few reboots a day. Not every bodies daily, but not horrible. The features outweigh the benefits for me.

Edit: It has also never rebooted when I'm actually doing anything. It seems to only reboot in idle. The only way I know it reboots is when I see the boot up animation out of the corner of my eye when it's on my desk. They also just released an update tonight, so they may have fixed some bugs.


----------



## mbudden

Been looking at ROMs. Nothing peaks my interest as of yet.


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12677206*
> Been looking at ROMs. Nothing peaks my interest as of yet.


Are you running stock and none of the ROMs look interesting to you?


----------



## mbudden

Yep, running the stock ROM with Launcher Pro.


----------



## shaolin95

If you are running stock I have no idea how no other Custom Rom looks interesting to you really....ANY custom ROM is years ahead of the stock one.
Every time I flash stock before a new ROM it feels and looks so lame is not even funny.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95;12679508*
> If you are running stock I have no idea how no other Custom Rom looks interesting to you really....ANY custom ROM is years ahead of the stock one.
> Every time I flash stock before a new ROM it feels and looks so lame is not even funny.


I concur. Sadly, the openess of Android is also its weakest link -- carriers and manufacturers bog down the phones with so much bloatware and god awful UIs that somehow pass a team of "UI designers" as acceptable. The biggest offender by far is Touch Whiz. It looks like iOS, stock Android, webOS, and a small child high on pop rocks, coke, and refined sugar was let lose all over the place, ultimately puking into one huge pot and then calling that "Touch Whiz"

With that said, there are plenty of things you can't do with stock ROMs that you can do in custom ROMs pertaining to speed, general upkeep/maintenance, and other system tweaks. Looks should be an afterthought as you can theme any ROM how you like.


----------



## razorguy

I flashed Andromeda 1.2 onto my Captivate yesterday and am realllllly liking it. It frees up a lot of memory and is very fast. With the Legacy theme, it looks awesome









And are reboots your only problem, E_man? I've really been eying CM7 but was afraid of a lot of bugs. The reboots were linked to the wifi sleep policy I think, and today's update apparently fixed that so I may have to try it out if there isn't anything else major..


----------



## mbudden

It's just, every ROM I look at. Is ugly. I just want something simple and non-customized to the point where it's not presentable to the eyes.

If making a ROM was as easy as making a ROM was in Windows Mobile, I would make my own. But it doesn't seem to be the case when it comes down to making Android ROM's.


----------



## shaolin95

I think Cognition ROMs are the ones that looks just like stock pretty much but without all the crap.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Anyone know why the bottom touch buttons stay on? On my captivate running the Serendipity ROM, after the phone goes to sleep the bottom touch buttons light back up and stay on. Pretty sure this is murdering my battery life.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg;12679808*
> Anyone know why the bottom touch buttons stay on? On my captivate running the Serendipity ROM, after the phone goes to sleep the bottom touch buttons light back up and stay on. Pretty sure this is murdering my battery life.


probably BLN

backlight notification

do you have a notification? you'll have to clear it if BLN is active


----------



## razorguy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12679741*
> It's just, every ROM I look at. Is ugly. I just want something simple and non-customized to the point where it's not presentable to the eyes.
> 
> If making a ROM was as easy as making a ROM was in Windows Mobile, I would make my own. But it doesn't seem to be the case when it comes down to making Android ROM's.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95;12679778*
> I think Cognition ROMs are the ones that looks just like stock pretty much but without all the crap.


+1

I was running Cognition for a long time and it is extremely stable, much faster than stock, yet as close to stock as possible.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


probably BLN

backlight notification

do you have a notification? you'll have to clear it if BLN is active


Thanks, i'll check my apps and track it down.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg;12680057*
> Thanks, i'll check my apps and track it down.


its called BLN

or you could boot into recovery (clockwordmod)
go to the speedmod section
and there should be an option that says BLN or something

check if its enabled or disabled
if you want the light off when you turn your screen off and you have a notification, make the BLN is disabled


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


its called BLN

or you could boot into recovery (clockwordmod)
go to the speedmod section
and there should be an option that says BLN or something

check if its enabled or disabled
if you want the light off when you turn your screen off and you have a notification, make the BLN is disabled











Turned off all my app BLNs. I'll do that next. Thanks!


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *shaolin95*


If you are running stock I have no idea how no other Custom Rom looks interesting to you really....ANY custom ROM is years ahead of the stock one.
Every time I flash stock before a new ROM it feels and looks so lame is not even funny.


This

Quote:



Originally Posted by *razorguy*


I flashed Andromeda 1.2 onto my Captivate yesterday and am realllllly liking it. It frees up a lot of memory and is very fast. With the Legacy theme, it looks awesome









And are reboots your only problem, E_man? I've really been eying CM7 but was afraid of a lot of bugs. The reboots were linked to the wifi sleep policy I think, and today's update apparently fixed that so I may have to try it out if there isn't anything else major..


Yeah, reboots are the only issue I've had. I'm getting ready to flash the new one and see how it goes.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


It's just, every ROM I look at. Is ugly. I just want something simple and non-customized to the point where it's not presentable to the eyes.

If making a ROM was as easy as making a ROM was in Windows Mobile, I would make my own. But it doesn't seem to be the case when it comes down to making Android ROM's.


There are several stockish roms. Continuum is another one.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The_Cyb0rg*


Anyone know why the bottom touch buttons stay on? On my captivate running the Serendipity ROM, after the phone goes to sleep the bottom touch buttons light back up and stay on. Pretty sure this is murdering my battery life.


BLN should *barely* touch your battery, you shouldn't even notice it, and is an extremely convenient feature.


----------



## thecyb0rg

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


This

BLN should *barely* touch your battery, you shouldn't even notice it, and is an extremely convenient feature.


It is convenient. But coming from an iPhone 4...the Captivate's battery life is atrocious. I'll take every battery saving tip (short of just turning it off) that I can. Good thing I got this free -- I love SIM swapping as I get bored with phones really quick.


----------



## E_man

A few power saving tips:

Don't use autobrightness. I hate it anyway, it's always too bright on any phone I've used. If you swipe the notification bar left and right with autobrightness off, you can adjust the brightness from anywhere.

Turn Bluetooth off if you don't use it.

If that still doesn't work, you can try juice defender on the market. I've never needed it. With pretty heavy use, I got about 12-16 hours of battery on serendipity.


----------



## GOTFrog

I usualy get 12 hours of really heavy use, with wifi, BT and auto brightness on, I play snes emulator about 4 hours a day, gps nav and web browsing the rest of the time and sync 3 email accounts at the lowest interval. Can't complain.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_UGZ

Sign me up.

Using i9000M (Bell Vibrant) rocking *****'s ROM 9.3 with SpeedMod 13C Kernel and EXT4 lagfix. Waiting for CyanogenMod 7 to be released or a decent Gingerbread ROM to flash


----------



## Vargess

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LarsMarkelson;12645251*
> mod ittttttt
> 
> everything is just so much better.
> 
> all u need is,
> 
> -one click root
> 
> -odin jf6 stock
> 
> -rom of your choice
> 
> generally the process goes, backup if desired, one click root, flash to stock and master clear, one click root again, put rom manager and/or rom zip on phone, flash rom. #winning !


Thanks for the info there







I am a smartphone modding newb so I think I need a little help on this. Doing some searching I found this link for Odin. Is this what I should use?

This link has a list of ROMs.. which are good ones? I see from other posts that Serendipity, Cognition and a couple others are used by a few people. I'm going to have a look at that thread and read up on some guides so I don't kill my phone


----------



## Zero4549

Hey. I've got a vibrant and I used the samsung kies official method to get 2.2.

I was hoping this would make the lag more bearable without having to root but now I really want to root this thing because official Froyo really doesn't fix the lad one damn bit. In fact now its even worse and its even missing important features (imo) such as stay awake!

Problem is I cant seem to find a method to root the damned thing now that it has official 2.2 (Every root process gives me "E:/Unvaladated Signature..." in recovery mode and reboots to official 2.2). Every google search ive done for a method has people posting comments on how it worked before 2.2, and now it doesn't.

IS THERE ANY DAMN WAY TO ROOT THIS POS? I'd be about to chuck it out my 13th floor window if not for the fact that my G1 doesn't support the virtual monitor app I use.

Now please DONT TELL ME TO USE GOOGLE. I've been doing it all day. Maybe I've got a head of bricks but its just how it is. This is a forum. I intend to use it as one.

Thanks.


----------



## mbudden

Why would you want the 2.2 update? I hear it's nothing but crap.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie;12698519*
> get on XDA and do some reading
> 
> my captivate pissed me off for a long time as well when I first got it
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=711


yeah the only thing there that has any promise is the SuperOneClick... and that is only half working. It may be because of the very non-standard windows configurations I run :/

It seems to actually be rooted now (I have access to superuser and i installed titanium backup without any glaring errors. SU returns the # prompt in terminal...) but there's really no reason its working other than random luck.

Problem is now clockwork isnt playing nice and dont even get me started on what the rom loaders are doing. Guide is 99% useless (and the other 1% needs to be taken completely out of order and context to function) :/

On the up side, I can at least strip out all that t-mobile crap... cept layer for some reason. Fin useless app doesn't even uninstall with titanium forced deletion.

Really miss my G1 and its "Hard old style" of rooting.


----------



## E_man

Is there no Odin for the vibrant? If there is, it should be cake to go to stock 2.1 and on from there.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


Is there no Odin for the vibrant? If there is, it should be cake to go to stock 2.1 and on from there.


Not as far as I can tell although i might just have my brain fried by this point. It doesnt really matter though. I said to hell with the guides and started compiling stuff myself. Ive got gingerbreat 2.3 with voodoo lagfix running now no thanks to the guides... (In fact, I had to pretty much do exactly the things they said would brick the thing in order to get it to work







)


----------



## jetpuck73

What is the best rom out right now?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73;12705759*
> What is the best rom out right now?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


define "best"

IMO *****


----------



## stumped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549;12698576*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> yeah the only thing there that has any promise is the SuperOneClick... and that is only half working. It may be because of the very non-standard windows configurations I run :/
> 
> It seems to actually be rooted now (I have access to superuser and i installed titanium backup without any glaring errors. SU returns the # prompt in terminal...) but there's really no reason its working other than random luck.
> 
> Problem is now clockwork isnt playing nice and dont even get me started on what the rom loaders are doing. Guide is 99% useless (and the other 1% needs to be taken completely out of order and context to function) :/
> 
> On the up side, I can at least strip out all that t-mobile crap... cept layer for some reason. Fin useless app doesn't even uninstall with titanium forced deletion.
> 
> Really miss my G1 and its "Hard old style" of rooting.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549;12700285*
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Not as far as I can tell although i might just have my brain fried by this point. It doesnt really matter though. I said to hell with the guides and started compiling stuff myself. Ive got gingerbreat 2.3 with voodoo lagfix running now no thanks to the guides... (In fact, I had to pretty much do exactly the things they said would brick the thing in order to get it to work
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


the 2.2 update brought with it 3e recovery. this 3e recovery has different signing keys, and so the old 2e methods no longer work.

There are 3 ways to get around this:

1) use super oneclick to get root, then mount /system as rw and copy over a modified 3e recovery to act like 2e recovery.

2) Install one of the lagfix kernels through odin/heimdall as they have CWM built into the kernel and bypass the recovery binary located on the phone

3) odin back to JFD (the original vibrant firmware) and use the old update.zip CWM methods to flash a new rom.

From your two posts, it seems as if you have a working CWM now and that you're running GB now. glad you got things figured out.

P.S., keep this files handy as you might need them sometime (like, if you want to use anything that isn't the CM7 GB builds).

JFD

512.pit

Odin v1.7

(make sure you extract everything from the .rar archive. Leave JFD in the .tar archive, Load pit into pit, load JFD.tar into the pda section and flash.)


----------



## E_man

Ah yes. So there is an Odin for Vibrant. Definitely one of the best tools to have around. IS there an updated version though? The captivate has v3.1.


----------



## ignite

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;12708816*
> Ah yes. So there is an Odin for Vibrant. Definitely one of the best tools to have around. IS there an updated version though? The captivate has v3.1.


The AIO Toolbox for Captivate is great actually [both Odins built in].

I think I'm going to wait a bit on Cyanogen but right now I'm loving Team Phoenix and Adam's roms. Running Supernova now and it's awesome. Might flash Firefly or Phoenix though to see how those are.


----------



## stumped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;12708816*
> Ah yes. So there is an Odin for Vibrant. Definitely one of the best tools to have around. IS there an updated version though? The captivate has v3.1.


for the vibrant, the only ODIN versions i'm aware of is v1.0, v1.3, v1.7, and v1.81, and apparently v1.81 has a few issues here and there.


----------



## kinubic

just got my captivate got tired of the iphone 3g lol ! will be switching to the sg2 once it comes out
running on cognition4.1.1 atm

just wondering if this is a common problem
when i receive mms picture from a friend i get a blank text , i have to click the blank text to see a 3-5 blank screen video of nothing. to actually see the picture i have to options > attachements and save it to gallery :3

and one thing i can send korean text and my friend receive it normally but when they send me on all i get is *******


----------



## mbudden

Where do you find stock ROMs? I checked the Samsung website, and Googling lead me to dead links.


----------



## stumped

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Where do you find stock ROMs? I checked the Samsung website, and Googling lead me to dead links.


what model phone?


----------



## mbudden

Samsung SGH-i897 &/or Captivate.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


Samsung SGH-i897 &/or Captivate.


XDA!
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=944418

please use it and sign up over there
very useful instead of asking over here


----------



## mbudden

Why thanks Sherlock Holmes.
















I've been a member since 07'. I'd rather ask here than create a new thread there.
Not to mention, that's AIO Toolbox. I'm looking for a stock ROM package that usually comes in a form of a ZIP file.


----------



## stumped

here's one click odin for JF6.

there is also a way of updating to 2.2 using kies, and if you go to the temp directory kies makes after it decrypts the file, but before it deletes it, you can have the .tar archive of the 2.2 rom.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stumped;12707072*
> ...From your two posts, it seems as if you have a working CWM now and that you're running GB now. glad you got things figured out...P.S., keep this files handy as you might need them sometime (like, if you want to use anything that isn't the CM7 GB builds)


Well... Its working thats for sure. oddly I didn't do any of the things you mentioned though. *shrug*

Thanks for the links though. I assume they will be useful if I feel like changing the rom any time soon.

Does anyone have some nice suggestions for a rom btw? I haven't bothered trying any other than the first one I loaded up. Its a fairly serious upgrade from stock (and i picked it mostly because it was the first one i could find that gave back the option to stay awake while plugged in) but it does have its issues. No clue if thats common to everything or if i just got a less than optimal rom for what im doing.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549;12764488*
> Well... Its working thats for sure. oddly I didn't do any of the things you mentioned though. *shrug*
> 
> Thanks for the links though. I assume they will be useful if I feel like changing the rom any time soon.
> 
> Does anyone have some nice suggestions for a rom btw? I haven't bothered trying any other than the first one I loaded up. Its a fairly serious upgrade from stock (and i picked it mostly because it was the first one i could find that gave back the option to stay awake while plugged in) but it does have its issues. No clue if thats common to everything or if i just got a less than optimal rom for what im doing.


*****'s rom!
been following it since v8, v10 promises to bring gingerbread cookies


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549;12764488*
> Well... Its working thats for sure. oddly I didn't do any of the things you mentioned though. *shrug*
> 
> Thanks for the links though. I assume they will be useful if I feel like changing the rom any time soon.
> 
> Does anyone have some nice suggestions for a rom btw? I haven't bothered trying any other than the first one I loaded up. Its a fairly serious upgrade from stock (and i picked it mostly because it was the first one i could find that gave back the option to stay awake while plugged in) but it does have its issues. No clue if thats common to everything or if i just got a less than optimal rom for what im doing.


^^ I agree, *****'s 9.3 or Andromeda 1.2. Take your pick, they are very similar. Use Speedmod kernel and a modem that works for you.

Modems

*****'s 9.3

Andromeda 1.2


----------



## stumped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie;12764638*
> *****'s rom!
> been following it since v8, v10 promises to bring gingerbread cookies


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11;12765175*
> ^^ I agree, *****'s 9.3 or Andromeda 1.2. Take your pick, they are very similar. Use Speedmod kernel and a modem that works for you.
> 
> Modems
> 
> *****'s 9.3
> 
> Andromeda 1.2


the only thing about *****'s rom for the vibrant is it kinda has the same issue that running a i9k kernel did for a while, and that's when using a wired headset and someone calls, they can't hear you until you remove the headset and use the phone normally. also there is an issue with haptic feedback and possibly one other issue, i can't remember.

As for what rom to chose? look at xda's dev section and look at the different roms they have, download a few ad try them out.


----------



## mbudden

Using Continuum v3.1.1 w/ SpeedMOD kernel.
Made up my own ROM though from stock. It was a nice learning experience.


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jetpuck73;12705759*
> What is the best rom out right now?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


CM7 with 1.4 Ghz kernel if you can handle the small issues..for Captivate that is


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stumped*


the only thing about *****'s rom for the vibrant is it kinda has the same issue that running a i9k kernel did for a while, and that's when using a wired headset and someone calls, they can't hear you until you remove the headset and use the phone normally. also there is an issue with haptic feedback and possibly one other issue, i can't remember.

As for what rom to chose? look at xda's dev section and look at the different roms they have, download a few ad try them out.


we now have a dev that ports *****'s i9k version to the captivate version
so swype works, home haptic works for us

you just have to read the instructions carefully cause we have an extra step to do first


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kinubic;12711785*
> just got my captivate got tired of the iphone 3g lol ! will be switching to the sg2 once it comes out
> running on cognition4.1.1 atm
> 
> just wondering if this is a common problem
> when i receive mms picture from a friend i get a blank text , i have to click the blank text to see a 3-5 blank screen video of nothing. to actually see the picture i have to options > attachements and save it to gallery :3
> 
> and one thing i can send korean text and my friend receive it normally but when they send me on all i get is *******


I haven't seen this. Then again, I use GO SMS, an amazing app.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12712266*
> Where do you find stock ROMs? I checked the Samsung website, and Googling lead me to dead links.


You should be able to find them at http://samfirmware.com/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stumped;12717124*
> here's one click odin for JF6.
> 
> there is also a way of updating to 2.2 using kies, and if you go to the temp directory kies makes after it decrypts the file, but before it deletes it, you can have the .tar archive of the 2.2 rom.


Saved my butt so many times.

So is anyone else on CM7? With the last few releases I feel like it's gotten to the point that nobody should really be afraid of using it as a daily. It was acting a little weird for the first few, but now it's pretty awesome.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;12775424*
> I haven't seen this. Then again, I use GO SMS, an amazing app.
> 
> You should be able to find them at http://samfirmware.com/
> 
> Saved my butt so many times.
> 
> So is anyone else on CM7? With the last few releases I feel like it's gotten to the point that nobody should really be afraid of using it as a daily. It was acting a little weird for the first few, but now it's pretty awesome.


how's CM7 treating you E-Man?
what bugs are there? is everything working? ie camera, wifi

I really need those day to day.....and what kernal and modem are you using?

if its good enough for daily use I'll consider switching from *****'s


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie;12775669*
> how's CM7 treating you E-Man?
> what bugs are there? is everything working? ie camera, wifi
> 
> I really need those day to day.....and what kernal and modem are you using?
> 
> if its good enough for daily use I'll consider switching from *****'s


+1. I would like to know about bluetooth and HSPA as well.


----------



## E_man

I use the captivate, so this may not apply to other SGS devices. Camera and wifi both work, however the camera app is pretty meh. That's an AOSP thing though. I only have 2 apps that don't work with it (adw notifier and RockIt player), and I don't use either of them much anyway. Reinstalling them may help. I did have to uninstall/reinstall google maps, but it now works great. GPS works as well as any other rom. Everything is extremely smooth. I do miss BLN though. Keep the lights on still works though.

Here's the official bug list
Quote:


> FF-Camera
> Polling problem on RIL (works after lock and unlock)
> 2G/3G toggle (works if no data connection is active)
> Compass (works not at 100%)
> USB sharing of external SD-Card
> commands: reboot recovery, reboot download (maybe not possible to implement)
> FM-Radio
> TV-Out


The only one that I really get annoyed with is lack of reboot/reboot recovery/reboot download. Another one not on the list is you cannot have your phone off while charging. You plug it in, and it boots up. Not a big deal I think, but worth noticing. The others are extremely minor or don't apply to the captivate. I'm not using any special modem or kernel. I was waiting for CM7 to become mostly bug free so I can isolate any problems to the kernel. Same with modem. I just followed the step by step here and stuck with it.

Bluetooth, I have no idea. I have no bluetooth devices with which to test. Same with HSPA. In my area, there was no difference between HSPA and non HSPA speeds, sorry.

Flashing process isn't hard, but it is a longer process than most. You need to flash to stock, flash a voodoo froyo rom (I used serendipity since I already had it on my SD card), flash CM7, and then flash the updates. Definitely worth a shot though. If it doesn't work for you, it's extremely easy to flash out of it using odin 1 click.


----------



## mbudden

Can anyone answer this question, what is AOSP?


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11;12776829*
> +1. I would like to know about bluetooth and HSPA as well.


Bluetooth I tested to play emulators using the Wiimote only and it worked perfectly.
HSUPA works great just like it did with 2.2.1 roms


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12778336*
> Can anyone answer this question, what is AOSP?


Android Open Source Project. Basically, it's the straight up unmodified code from google. You could argue that all roms are AOSP based (since even touchwiz/sense roms are based on android) however most people refer to roms like cyanogen and others that stick very close to stock as AOSP/AOSP based roms.


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95;12778420*
> Bluetooth I tested to play emulators using the Wiimote only and it worked perfectly.
> HSUPA works great just like it did with 2.2.1 roms


Thanks for the info! Maybe I'll give it a shot next week.


----------



## stumped

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *E_man;12778299*
> GPS works as well as any other rom.


How do you guys have GPS working on CM7? in the vibrant one, GPS isn't working, but some people think it does because they have wifi locating on.


----------



## Zeva

YAY! i just got my epic! can anyone tell me about how long it takes to charge? right now it took about 2.5 hrs to charge 60% is that that normal? it seems a bit slow to me..


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stumped;12779571*
> How do you guys have GPS working on CM7? in the vibrant one, GPS isn't working, but some people think it does because they have wifi locating on.


On the Captivate is giving me one of the best GPS performance ever.


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stumped;12779571*
> How do you guys have GPS working on CM7? in the vibrant one, GPS isn't working, but some people think it does because they have wifi locating on.


I just turned wireless positioning off, and still got a 10m fix in about 10 seconds.


----------



## null_x86

hey guys, anyone try updating to the official captivate 2.2 via samsung? Im running Cognition 4 right now, just curious what the differences are.


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *null_x86;12794961*
> hey guys, anyone try updating to the official captivate 2.2 via samsung? Im running Cognition 4 right now, just curious what the differences are.


I updated manually to 2.2 through downloading the firmware on my computer, and then installing like that... It worked fine


----------



## mbudden

It wasn't too bad. But I ended up going to Continuum's ROM & stripped out all the stuff he added that I didn't need.


----------



## tincanman

ohhhhh
add me in
Vibrant 2.2.1 froyo
Overstock 1.5 UV kernel with voodoo lagfix
axura 2.1.2 rom


----------



## GOTFrog

Any body using CM7. On a Bell Vibrant GT-I9000M. How is it for daily usage and what modem you guys using for yhe 850 band?

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Exostenza

***** 9.4 is UP!!
Quote:


> Based on latest XWJS8
> Faster UI, smoother experience.
> 
> Introducing Dark Voodoo Kernel
> - Made by ficeto [Team ***** Dev]
> - Based on Voodoo 5.5 [by supercurio]
> - Voodoo Sound 5.5
> - Usual Tweaks and Hacks like BLN etc.
> - Rewritten Recovery [mount scripts, other more reliable scripts, new graphics, new UI]
> - Reported very good battery life [3.5 days with heavy use]
> - Speed of Voodoo, means: blazing speed
> 
> Included my RAM Hack Script [more free RAM and less lags]
> Dozens of my new build.prop scripts [faster, more stable, better]
> Reworked zipalign binary and scripts [faster startup, apps use less RAM // thanks Bo$s]
> Cleanued up /system [sysctl etc.]
> 4 completely new Ringtones / Alarm Sounds and 1 new SMS sound _
> Speed Improvements for internal & external SD-Card // up to 1.5x speed [faster mediascanner etc. // thanks ickyboo]
> Fixed Bluetooth A2DP Connectivity [thanks ickyboo and [email protected]]
> New Bootanimation by Goldieking [best he has done so far! you'll be impressed...]
> New HQ 960 x 800 Wallpapers I've custom collected
> Disabled increasing ringtone [like it was in v9.2]
> Changed call connect / disconnect sounds [Samsung default now]
> Updated update-script
> Implemented FuguTweaks for more speed [Gingerbread 2.3.3 smoothness]_


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=814091

How does it keep getting better? NO ONE KNOWS!









Flashed it over 9.3 with no wipe this morning on my Captivate... no problems and it is just a tab bit smoother and faster and no ascending ringtone! WOOOOOOOOT!


----------



## Mikedeezy2k

epic 4g checking in here. ACS EB13 rom...


----------



## ben.francis

Sent from my SGH-T959


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza;12826241*
> ***** 9.4 is UP!!
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=814091
> 
> How does it keep getting better? NO ONE KNOWS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flashed it over 9.3 with no wipe this morning on my Captivate... no problems and it is just a tab bit smoother and faster and no ascending ringtone! WOOOOOOOOT!


I'm going to flash this as soon as I set everything up on my phone from my clean wipe yesterday night


----------



## E_man

To much CM/gingerbread goodness to stomach a froyo rom anymore. I was on it for a while as I was trying to get MIUI B5 working. I couldn't handle it.


----------



## GOTFrog

Loving cm7, still need to change modem to 850 band compatible one and figure how to get hepatitis to work only getting 3g for now

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbudden

This may sound very stupid, but how do you OC? What application?
I know an application had an option, but it was temporary. SGS Tools or something?
I have the SpeedMOD kernel that allows OC'ing to 1.2Ghz. But I don't know what application you use to get there.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12845514*
> This may sound very stupid, but how do you OC? What application?
> I know an application had an option, but it was temporary. SGS Tools or something?
> I have the SpeedMOD kernel that allows OC'ing to 1.2Ghz. But I don't know what application you use to get there.


Set cpu


----------



## mbudden

Thanks, I'm assuming it's the paid application in the app store? Reading through the reviews, some people with Captivates and Vibrants have said it doesn't work with their device. Anyone want to confirm that before I spend 2$ on an app that may or may not work?


----------



## E_man

It works with some kernels, not others. Depends on the kernel, you might want to see if it's been answered in the kernel thread.


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mbudden;12847641*
> Thanks, I'm assuming it's the paid application in the app store? Reading through the reviews, some people with Captivates and Vibrants have said it doesn't work with their device. Anyone want to confirm that before I spend 2$ on an app that may or may not work?


*cough
you can get it for *cough *free *support the devs at XDA


----------



## Acroma

US Cellular just let out 2.2 for the Mesmerize I'm running it now and I'm very pleased!


----------



## GOTFrog

Well I'm going back to 2.2.1, can't stand the theme of gingerbread, the fact that camera don't work and no ext SD. It might be real fast but just not to my liking. And the theme Chooser way of thing is just bad all they do is change colors.

Back to ***** and real themes and SD cardscards

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


*cough
you can get it for *cough *free *support the devs at XDA










Not sure what you mean by this? I have supported some devs.


----------



## E_man

I think the dev released a version to XDA users specifically (ie, download the APK at XDA) for free.


----------



## mbudden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *E_man*


I think the dev released a version to XDA users specifically (ie, download the APK at XDA) for free.


Ah, I see. He posted it on the market place for people to donate to him. Well that's sweet of him. If it works then I will end up buying it & helping him out


----------



## Talish

I guess you can add me. I have a t-mobile Vibrant. Currently running Trigger 2.8 + OverStock kernal. Love it so far.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza;12826241*
> ***** 9.4 is UP!!
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=814091
> 
> How does it keep getting better? NO ONE KNOWS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flashed it over 9.3 with no wipe this morning on my Captivate... no problems and it is just a tab bit smoother and faster and no ascending ringtone! WOOOOOOOOT!


okay... this looks amazing. seriously considering flashing...

3.5 days on heavy usage battery [email protected]?!?!


----------



## mbudden

I guess SpeedMOD kernel doesn't have the 1.2Ghz option in the kernel.


----------



## shaolin95

Are you using a Captivate? If so I can help.


----------



## mbudden

Yep, flashed with Continuum 3.1.1. Haven't made the jump to his latest, 3.5 w/ the SuckerPunch kernel. I just had thought the SpeedMOD kernel had the OC option in it.

No biggie, I set CPU to "On Demand" to test it out


----------



## shaolin95

Good. My favorite 2.2.1 kernel is Paragons btw but Sucker Punch is good too.
I prefer using the Voltage Control app from the market in fact, I dont think Set CPU is recommended for those kernels anyway.


----------



## LarsMarkelson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95;12854622*
> Good. My favorite 2.2.1 kernel is Paragons btw but Sucker Punch is good too.
> I prefer using the Voltage Control app from the market in fact, I dont think Set CPU is recommended for those kernels anyway.


Have you tried the new *****'s yet? I'm on Paragon now and loving it, but imo the battery life could be better.


----------



## shaolin95

I have been running CM7 for a while now...not really feeling motivation to do Froyo again but might give it another shot for fun.


----------



## jetpuck73

Can you flash a different kernel with stock Froyo?


----------



## mbudden

Of course you can.


----------



## Mr.Pie

free bump,
Amazon App Store's free app for today is doodle jump









can someone *cough post the apk or PM me the .apk after they get it?
I can't download anything from the amazon app store since i'm outside the US


----------



## GOTFrog

I decided to go back to Froyo, couldn't stand the Ginger theme so ugly. ***** 9.4 battery seams real nice, I mistakenly formated my internal SD card so lost all my apps and data been rebuilding it for thwe past 4 hours and still above 80% battery with Wifi on downloading all my apps and setting them up, best battery life so far, and thats without erasing battery stats after full charge.


----------



## E_man

You left gingerbread because of the theme? You realize installing a new theme is an APK away...? I can understand gingerbread not being for everyone in it's current state, but the theme is not a reason at all. There are themes of just about every type and color out there.


----------



## GOTFrog

thats the problems those themes just change the colors and nothing else.

Also no ext-SD, couldn't charge my battery completely always stoped at 90%, and the drain was nasty like 20% hour with nothing going on. but yes The theme completely destroys it for me. plus theres nothing really grgeat about it, ***** 9.4 is faster than CM7 by a long shot with no drain.


----------



## audioxbliss

Hey, everyone. Just got myself a Galaxy S 4G. Loving it so far (the screen is AMAZING), but one thing's bugging me. Kies keeps saying my device isn't supported by Kies 2.0, and I have a feeling it's because the guy I bought it from rooted the thing before he gave it to me. I'm 90% sure I unrooted it, but still no-go. Am I going to have to completely reflash the firmware or something?


----------



## E_man

Themes change icons too...

As for your other problems, those sound far worse than a changeable theme. They also shouldn't be there. Could well be a bad flash.


----------



## GOTFrog

Not only one with those. Battery is bad on i9000. Reflashed 3 times following instructions
From stock 2.2
Costum rom
And stock 2.2.1

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## mbudden

Usually it's recommended to flash from Stock 2.1 ROM. I have yet to experience a problem while doing so.


----------



## E_man

Same. I'll even reflash to stock after a few CM updates, even though it's not required. With that, I have absolutely no problems.


----------



## GOTFrog

***** 9.4 is faster than cm7 anyways and everything works and its prettier.


----------



## GOTFrog

Official Samsung TW Gingerbread for I9000 rom out for download

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1009177


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog;12886197*
> Official Samsung TW Gingerbread for I9000 rom out for download
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1009177










!


----------



## stumped

supercurio was poking around in the official GB rom for i9k, and found a pretty gapping security hole in it.


----------



## E_man

Gee, that would have been SO much more exciting before we had CM7 and MIUI gingerbread. Not I'm not sure it matters, except to throw in the face of everyone that says Samsung can't update (stupid carriers).


----------



## mbudden

I don't understand what's so great about Gingerbread ROMs. It looks like exactly like Froyo. It's only in the tablets, that's where it looks different all together.


----------



## E_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


I don't understand what's so great about Gingerbread ROMs. It looks like exactly like Froyo. It's only in the tablets, that's where it looks different all together.


Gingerbread looks *exactly *the same on phones and tablets... It's honeycomb that changes that up. I currently have gingerbread on both a phone and a tablet









As for gingerbread roms, they add a few nice things like better copy/paste support, a central download manager, and to me, it feels snappier.

Then you have CM7, which adds things like swipable notifications, customizable power tray, standardized bluetooth stack, and other goodies.


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mbudden*


I don't understand what's so great about Gingerbread ROMs. It looks like exactly like Froyo. It's only in the tablets, that's where it looks different all together.


Its quite obvious you do not understand it








If it was just looks then I would install a Gingerbread theme and be done with it even on Eclair. 
It is the inner processing which makes a huge difference specially for my Captivate.


----------



## Exostenza

***** 9.5 is out with a custom kernel for i9000 users! This is truly the best ROM for Galaxy S phones.


----------



## mbudden

Wait.
2.1 Eclair
2.2 Froyo
2.3 Gingerbread
3.0 Honeycomb.

My bad, for some reason. I keep mixing Gingerbread and Honeycomb.


----------



## BlackOmega

Hey sign me up!

Love my captivate! Except for one thing, I can't get this thing to connect to any computer. On my XP netbook it sees the phone but I cant do anything. Cant update the phone to Froyo.


----------



## E_man

Do you have the proper drivers installed with kies?

Trust me, it's easier to update to a far better rooted rom than the official update.


----------



## Aick

IN! captivate.

rooted/flashed with cognition 4.3

its rather nice!


----------



## mbudden

What he said, unless you want to do it like I did.
Update to the Official Froyo ROM.
Flash a new Kernel and root it and uninstall all bloat.


----------



## Exostenza

Or you can use *****'s resurrection ODIN file and not deal with official Samsung software AT ALL. Even if you just want to migrate over to another rom.


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GOTFrog;12886197*
> Official Samsung TW Gingerbread for I9000 rom out for download
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1009177


Yep no issues with flashing that, runs smooth and the battery seems to last longer as well.


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza;12917701*
> Or you can use *****'s resurrection ODIN file and not deal with official Samsung software AT ALL. Even if you just want to migrate over to another rom.


For some reason using that bricked my phone but I saved it using Bell Stock 2.2 firmware


----------



## neonlazer

Gotta add me! I am hooked on android now thanks to the captivate...
OS: Phoenix Ultimate
Kernel: Onix v2.0.3
Customized with Launcherpro and many other things..
I LOVEEEEEEE THIS PHONE!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GOTFrog*


For some reason using that bricked my phone but I saved it using Bell Stock 2.2 firmware


did you follow the instructions?
you have to click this other option like "repartion" or something

and you have to disable lag fix first

well....thats what I do whenever I flash ***** 9.2 res odiin


----------



## mbudden

Removed ATK, seems like everything runs okay...


----------



## GOTFrog

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Pie*


did you follow the instructions?
you have to click this other option like "repartion" or something

and you have to disable lag fix first

well....thats what I do whenever I flash ***** 9.2 res odiin


Yeah folliwed the instructions, guess something wacked happened when electron A bump electron B and created a data black hole witch then sucked in the bits coming fron odin. Lmao

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shadow_UGZ

***** just released a new Gingerbread ROM based on what seems a like a new leaked ROM. Here's a link to the changelog and information. Here is the main thread on XDA.

Seems pretty awesome and people are reporting much better battery life and smoothness. Definitely flashing this once I have time to back up my phone.


----------



## GOTFrog

Thats something I noticed every one that use JV1 or JVK are reporting battery improvvement, that is all those that dont have the google maps drain.

I intend to try Dark 10 tonight or in the near future when I have some time anda fully charged phone.
Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kaze105

Darn you people able to use gingerbread leak. Fascinate still doesnt even have a real verizon i500 leak and is using mesmerize leak. Thank god for devs at xda that we got froyo and a better version of GB soon from punk kaos.


----------



## GOTFrog

From xda official GB released for NEE product code. Odin files somewhere in thread. You can also spoof code for update via Kies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *downunder30;12940940*
> http://i56.tinypic.com/5kpmyp.png
> 
> PDA JVB Phone JVK CSC JV3
> 
> Baseband is I9000XXJVK
> Kernel version 2.6.35.7-I9000XWJVB-CL118186
> [email protected] #2
> Build number GINGERBREAD.XWJVB
> Firmware Version 2.3.3
> File System RFS
> Build date is Fri APR 8 16:39:27 KST 2011
> http://i53.tinypic.com/149wdhw.jpg
> Lights are always on for me


Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Acroma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Kaze105*


Darn you people able to use gingerbread leak. Fascinate still doesnt even have a real verizon i500 leak and is using mesmerize leak. Thank god for devs at xda that we got froyo and a better version of GB soon from punk kaos.


It's good that you can jump back and forth with them. I was amazed the Mez got it before the Fascinate.


----------



## Mr.Pie

heads up for those across the pond in europe
GB has started rolling out via kies yesterday


----------



## xxicrimsonixx

What's everyone's battery life with the Galaxy S... I bought a 3500MAH battery from Ebay, and now my phone lasts sooo much longer


----------



## shaolin95

I am waiting for mine this week..hope it is a lot better


----------



## rkl1985

Well it's bout dern time guys, my Verizon Fascinate is literally updating ota to Froyo as I type this! The release was set for tommorow but it's up now!

Too bad were still a android version behind.... lol


----------



## stimr2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rkl1985;13208953*
> Well it's bout dern time guys, my Verizon Fascinate is literally updating ota to Froyo as I type this! The release was set for tommorow but it's up now!
> 
> Too bad were still a android version behind.... lol


Can't believe hell has frozen over.lol

The fascinate will probably never see gingerbread officially. But that's why we have the awesome devs at XDA. I'm running Blackhole 4.4 with imnuts' kernel and I'm pretty happy with it so far. Waiting for adrynalyne to release his next rom.


----------



## ClickJacker

Add me to the list. I got the Captivate rooted and running gingerclone.


----------



## Acroma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ClickJacker;13210064*
> Add me to the list. I got the Captivate rooted and running gingerclone.


lol, he hasn't updated the list in forever....


----------



## Scrappy

Mind adding me, I got a Captivate running Cyanogen Mod


----------



## Starman27

Add me please! Just got my vibrant, and love it. I just switched from a basic flip phone to my first smart phone, does anyone know a good place to read up on android basics to figure out how to take full advantage of this great device? Thanks a lot.


----------



## Scrappy

@Starman27 & anyone else

http://forum.cyanogenmod.com/topic/17020-all-models-cyanogenmod-7-for-samsung-galaxy-s-phones-build-20110303/

If any of you like custom roms check this out, it's a very solid and stable Gingerbread rom technically it's only beta but this thing is solid and gives you so many nice little tweaks.


----------



## Starman27

I don't even know what roms or rooting are scrappy, so I'm looking for a really comprehensive overview of android software, if anyone has anything that pops in their head like that. Thanks!


----------



## Scrappy

Roms are basically a custom O.S. for your phone they usually have more features and tend to be a little more stable and good ones are faster. Rooting is getting root access basically like jailbreaking an iPhone.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=723479
http://theunlockr.com/2010/08/02/how...ivate-vibrant/

There is a lot more information on XDA and if you have any specific questions feel free to ask. I root for fun


----------



## Starman27

Awesome, I already love this phone, but I can't wait to take advantage of still this great stuff. Any tips on finding the best rom for me?


----------



## Scrappy

Just look through features and see what appeals to you. Also look through reviews and look through comment and reviews for stability.


----------



## ignite

I'm still running Firefly 2.9 for Captivate. Will be flashing Mosaic once most of the Gingerbread issues are worked out.


----------



## Scrappy

Personally I couldn't advocate Cyanogen more.


----------



## richuwo11

***** v10 is pretty good so far. Just has to get a couple more issues ironed out.


----------



## 21276

Can Flatliner join? I got a Fascinate a couple weeks ago with Telus.


----------



## Acroma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flatliner;13489909*
> Can Flatliner join? I got a Fascinate a couple weeks ago with Telus.


The OP's list hasn't been updated in some time.


----------



## GOTFrog

For the GT-I9000 JUWE Tom is really good alot better than ***** v10 witch I found to be really buggy random reboot FCs. I know that Quadrant mean nothing but I've manage to get a score of 1714 with no OC.

















Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Starman27

Rooted my phone and got cyanogen 7 running today. Love it so far, excited to continue to fighter out cool things to do with it

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrappy

@Starman27 If you use twitter at all follow @Atinm he is the one working on porting Cyanogen to the SGS line of phones so you can keep up to date with the updates. At this point in development a lot of the updates are starting to be new features or getting other features 100% so it's worth keeping up to date.


----------



## PinkPenguin

If the op would care to update, got me a companion for my I900... well the wife claimed the I9000:










Man I love my new I9100 (Galaxy S2), rooted the day I got it and OC'd to 1.5Ghz


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin;13535378*
> If the op would care to update, got me a companion for my I900... well the wife claimed the I9000:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I love my new I9100 (Galaxy S2), rooted the day I got it and OC'd to 1.5Ghz


I want one so bad. This is what the Nexus S should have been.


----------



## shaolin95

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PinkPenguin;13535378*
> If the op would care to update, got me a companion for my I900... well the wife claimed the I9000:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man I love my new I9100 (Galaxy S2), rooted the day I got it and OC'd to 1.5Ghz


I have not seeing much on XDA about the S2 but it seems dev is moving fast if you are at 1.5Ghz already...that must be freakin awesome. I am at 1.5Ghz on my Galaxy S so I can imagine that beast at that speed...I HATE YOU!


----------



## PinkPenguin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shaolin95;13537777*
> I have not seeing much on XDA about the S2 but it seems dev is moving fast if you are at 1.5Ghz already...that must be freakin awesome. I am at 1.5Ghz on my Galaxy S so I can imagine that beast at that speed...I HATE YOU!


Hopefully more and more people will get it, then the devs can sort CWM out for it.

At 1.5Ghz with setcpu it scores over 4000 in quadrant but it does run pretty hot, esp when plugged in.

Keep going back and forward over stock rooted and the OC one, will probably stick with stock for now







.


----------



## dhrandy

You can add me. I love my Samsung Fascinate. Especially now that I have Android 2.2.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Starman27

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Scrappy*


@Starman27 If you use twitter at all follow @Atinm he is the one working on porting Cyanogen to the SGS line of phones so you can keep up to date with the updates. At this point in development a lot of the updates are starting to be new features or getting other features 100% so it's worth keeping up to date.


Thanks, following him now.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## armybrat

What a day, I ended up semi-bricking my phone and i went back to ATT and they said i could go get it fixed at their facility but it was an 1 1/2 hour drive away i said F that after i had already waited in their lines for about 1 hour and 20 minutes. So i took my chances and came home and decided to try to get Gingerbread loaded. When i started the phone would not even cut on. Only thing i could do was luckily get into download mode. I used Odin to flash to stock Gingerbread 2.3.3, i am currently trying it out for a day maybe if i can stand it before flashing either Cyanogen 7 or Mosaic 3 by Team Phoenix. I havent tried anything from Cyanogen before, so i am a bit skeptical however i used Phoenix 2.2.1 before and loved it. At least i dont have to go buy a new phone. Whew


----------



## Scrappy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *armybrat*


What a day, I ended up semi-bricking my phone and i went back to ATT and they said i could go get it fixed at their facility but it was an 1 1/2 hour drive away i said F that after i had already waited in their lines for about 1 hour and 20 minutes. So i took my chances and came home and decided to try to get Gingerbread loaded. When i started the phone would not even cut on. Only thing i could do was luckily get into download mode. I used Odin to flash to stock Gingerbread 2.3.3, i am currently trying it out for a day maybe if i can stand it before flashing either Cyanogen 7 or Mosaic 3 by Team Phoenix. I havent tried anything from Cyanogen before, so i am a bit skeptical however i used Phoenix 2.2.1 before and loved it. At least i dont have to go buy a new phone. Whew










If you're using one of the Galaxy S phones supported by Cyanogen it's definitely worth checking out, Atinm also just the other day got the easy install .zip on ROM Manager instead of the longer process it used it be.


----------



## Scrappy

Update to that, Atinm has gotten Captivate stable enough to be accepted by official CyanogenMod. http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?device=captivatemtd

Happy Days


----------



## jackeyjoe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scrappy;13545838*
> Update to that, Atinm has gotten Captivate stable enough to be accepted by official CyanogenMod. http://download.cyanogenmod.com/?device=captivatemtd
> 
> Happy Days


I never thought I'd see the day that the galaxy would get CM ports that are stable enough. Good to hear


----------



## Scrappy

Pretty sure Cappy is his main phone so it will probably be a little longer for the rest of the series


----------



## Velathawen

Swiftkey beta valid for today only:

http://www.swiftkey.net/vip/index.php

#swiftkeyFRIDAY

Give it a shot if you are annoyed with Swype like I am


----------



## Starman27

I love swype, what is different about swift key?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using Tapatalk


----------



## Velathawen

My personal gripe with Swype is that it has gotten consistently worse over time. I constantly remove random words from the its dictionary but they still pop up. I'm sure the newer builds fix this, but the only way to them is if I'm in the Beta, which I'm not :/


----------



## For_the_moves

Thinking of picking up one of these. Is now a good time to buy or should I wait for the S II to drop then get it? Don't want to buy one then rage when I see a price drop.


----------



## b0z0

My I9000 keeps freezing up when trying to view pictures or movies after I take it. Or if I try to go to my galleries.


----------



## E_man

Are you on a custom rom?


----------



## Exostenza

*****'s ROM 10.1 is out and is the first fully stable Gingerbread experience for me. I was using Andromeda3 as it is the most stable, bug free and generally reliable ROM there is for the Captivate, but ***** 10.1 scooped me up and with xcal's new reoriented kernel this is becoming a blast!


----------



## b0z0

stock rom.


----------



## E_man

Does anything else freeze?


----------



## smasher816

Sign me up.
CM7.1 absolutely nothing stock, and loving it.


----------



## Aick

add me! never knew this club existed

captivate


----------



## Aick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *For_the_moves;13583930*
> Thinking of picking up one of these. Is now a good time to buy or should I wait for the S II to drop then get it? Don't want to buy one then rage when I see a price drop.


you can find them free if you go to a walmart or the like.

but, i'd wait until the SG2 comes out, shouldnt be much longer


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Exostenza*


*****'s ROM 10.1 is out and is the first fully stable Gingerbread experience for me. I was using Andromeda3 as it is the most stable, bug free and generally reliable ROM there is for the Captivate, but ***** 10.1 scooped me up and with xcal's new reoriented kernel this is becoming a blast!


Just out of curiosity, what modem are you using? I'm on ***** 10.1, with Dark Core 2.4 and the JVK modem and getting some issues with a reboot while talking on the phone and then my battery suddenly drops to 5% after the reboot.

My speeds are also horrible with the JVK modem, they were very good with the previous ***** 10 roms, but with 10.1 I can't even get 1Mbit down...

--EDIT--

Just saw your post on XDA. I'll give JV6 a try


----------



## b0z0

Well only when I go to gallery to view pictures, and after I take a picture to review it. I've had the phone kinda freeze in my pocket and flash those blue colored designed as if the phone was restarting, but It will continue until I shut it down completely.


----------



## Exostenza

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richuwo11;13723077*
> Just out of curiosity, what modem are you using? I'm on ***** 10.1, with Dark Core 2.4 and the JVK modem and getting some issues with a reboot while talking on the phone and then my battery suddenly drops to 5% after the reboot.
> 
> My speeds are also horrible with the JVK modem, they were very good with the previous ***** 10 roms, but with 10.1 I can't even get 1Mbit down...
> 
> --EDIT--
> 
> Just saw your post on XDA. I'll give JV6 a try


If you are using a captivate use xcal's kernel as it is much better than darkcore.

Source


----------



## E_man

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *b0z0;13723838*
> Well only when I go to gallery to view pictures, and after I take a picture to review it. I've had the phone kinda freeze in my pocket and flash those blue colored designed as if the phone was restarting, but It will continue until I shut it down completely.


If it's freezing in your pocket as well, I'd take it back. Something sounds wrong. Back up your SD card and go. Maybe do a quick root->Titanium backup->unroot to save your apps. Wish there was a better way.


----------



## deltree

Guys brother has a galaxy s (the original i9000) well I flashed his phone from a stock 2.1 to a 2.3.3 I9000XWJVH ##512.PIT2.3.32011 May 4CSC = I9000PROJV3

The biggest problem is that the wifi connectivity has gone down the drain its like you have to sit in view of the router to get a connection. I want to go back to the 2.1 modem is that possible without taking the whole firmware back to 2.1?


----------



## richuwo11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Exostenza;13725364*
> If you are using a captivate use xcal's kernel as it is much better than darkcore.
> 
> Source


Will do. Thanks for the link. I remember using the JVB based reoriented kernel a couple weeks ago and it was a lot better than Dark Core. Wasn't aware that they had released the JVH based kernel.

I also switched to the JV6 modem, it is better than JVK, but I only get ~1.5Mbit down. That could be b/c of a poor reception area, but I will have to do some more testing. I used to get ~5Mbit down using JVK with an older version of ***** 10.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deltree;13727215*
> Guys brother has a galaxy s (the original i9000) well I flashed his phone from a stock 2.1 to a 2.3.3 I9000XWJVH ##512.PIT2.3.32011 May 4CSC = I9000PROJV3
> 
> The biggest problem is that the wifi connectivity has gone down the drain its like you have to sit in view of the router to get a connection. I want to go back to the 2.1 modem is that possible without taking the whole firmware back to 2.1?


You can just try flashing different modems and see how they work with your ROM. I've noticed the same modem exhibiting varying performance with different ROMs.


----------



## Tom1121

Add me in with my new Fascinate. Had a Moto Droid before but Android is amazingly better on this phone. The only thing I wish is that the Cyanogenmod team picked them up, but the ROMS available on XDA are pretty awesome right now anyways. I love that there is kernels that you can change the voltage on and the clock speed. It gives me the feeling of overclocking my PC with my phone lol.


----------



## Acroma

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tom1121*


Add me in with my new Fascinate. Had a Moto Droid before but Android is amazingly better on this phone. The only thing I wish is that the Cyanogenmod team picked them up, but the ROMS available on XDA are pretty awesome right now anyways. I love that there is kernels that you can change the voltage on and the clock speed. It gives me the feeling of overclocking my PC with my phone lol.


Welcome to the club, OP hasn't updated the thread in some time. I'm currently running a fascinate ROM on my phone that was ported and I couldn't be happier! IMO phone of the year!

Sent from my Galaxy S Mesmerize.


----------



## Mikedeezy2k

gingerbread works pretty nice on the epic 4g


----------



## kpopsaranghae

Hey guys, I posted my observation on XDA, and I'm really curious about it, so I was hoping I could get some feedback from you guys too









"I have noticed that the flash player in the GB rom from Samsung is GPU hardware accelerated. Samsung probably had some discussions with Adobe to make it happen and I am glad they did







When I was on Froyo, I had trouble playing 480p, but when upgrading to GB, I can play 1080p Youtube videos pretty smooth.

One thing I did notice is that the GPU HW acceleration is partially broken when you update the flash player (from 10.1 to 10.3) in the market. 1080p becomes impossible to play, but the other resolutions still work.

Now you may be thinking "if it's not broken, don't fix it" and thats the problem. Flash 10.1 has interface issues. For example, when I try to select the resolution I want to play my Youtube videos at, the menu appears for a split-second and then disappears.

Therefore, my question is that is it possible to hack this flash player, to give it to the interface fixes of 10.3, but still have the same performance?

P.S. The GB rom I am on is Serendipity VII. The flash player that comes with this rom is 10.1."


----------



## Acroma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kpopsaranghae;13754269*
> Hey guys, I posted my observation on XDA, and I'm really curious about it, so I was hoping I could get some feedback from you guys too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I have noticed that the flash player in the GB rom from Samsung is GPU hardware accelerated. Samsung probably had some discussions with Adobe to make it happen and I am glad they did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was on Froyo, I had trouble playing 480p, but when upgrading to GB, I can play 1080p Youtube videos pretty smooth.
> 
> One thing I did notice is that the GPU HW acceleration is partially broken when you update the flash player (from 10.1 to 10.3) in the market. 1080p becomes impossible to play, but the other resolutions still work.
> 
> Now you may be thinking "if it's not broken, don't fix it" and thats the problem. Flash 10.1 has interface issues. For example, when I try to select the resolution I want to play my Youtube videos at, the menu appears for a split-second and then disappears.
> 
> Therefore, my question is that is it possible to hack this flash player, to give it to the interface fixes of 10.3, but still have the same performance?
> 
> P.S. The GB rom I am on is Serendipity VII. The flash player that comes with this rom is 10.1."


This question would be better solved @ XDA forums


----------



## akeedthe

just got a SGS2 after selling my S a few days back, bloody amazing!!!


----------



## JAM3S121

Starting to dislike my samsung fascinate, its locks up and freezes plenty.
I've used different kernals and stuff, but I shouldn't need these to run my phone smoothly when I barely run any apps.

I only have about 10 app's downloaded which are never running in the background.

After taking a picture I need to wait 15-30 seconds.

Sometimes youtube and videos on sd card won't play only remedy I've found is restarting which only works for awhile and then they stop playing again.

Occasionally I've had my phone crash literally, after closing an app it will freeze then 5 minutes later restart the phone..

I like the phone and I could understand if i had it head to toe in bloatware and all kinds of crap but my phone runs with 3 widgets, 2 homescreens and the only app ever left open is the stock messaging app. My battery life and the overall speed of the phone aren't worth it anymore.


----------



## Acroma

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JAM3S121;13795595*
> Starting to dislike my samsung fascinate, its locks up and freezes plenty.
> I've used different kernals and stuff, but I shouldn't need these to run my phone smoothly when I barely run any apps.
> 
> I only have about 10 app's downloaded which are never running in the background.
> 
> After taking a picture I need to wait 15-30 seconds.
> 
> Sometimes youtube and videos on sd card won't play only remedy I've found is restarting which only works for awhile and then they stop playing again.
> 
> Occasionally I've had my phone crash literally, after closing an app it will freeze then 5 minutes later restart the phone..
> 
> I like the phone and I could understand if i had it head to toe in bloatware and all kinds of crap but my phone runs with 3 widgets, 2 homescreens and the only app ever left open is the stock messaging app. My battery life and the overall speed of the phone aren't worth it anymore.


Get a new one. Camera shouldn't take that long.

Sent from my Galaxy S Mesmerize.


----------



## LilMan

Anyone upgrade to 2.2 from AT&T?

http://www.samsung.com/us/CaptivateUpgradeFR2


----------



## Royraiden

Has anyone used one of these: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3500mAh-EXTE...item3f0b9fea62
I read some great thoughts about it on XDA forums but I would like to get more feedback.I honestly cant stand the battery life on my captivate, it drains almost completely after less than an hour of playing music and browsing.Even without music playing, just by browsing the net with 3G on I cant get an hour if Im lucky.


----------



## Le_Loup

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Royraiden*


Has anyone used one of these: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/3500mAh-EXTE...item3f0b9fea62
I read some great thoughts about it on XDA forums but I would like to get more feedback.I honestly cant stand the battery life on my captivate, it drains almost completely after less than an hour of playing music and browsing.Even without music playing, just by browsing the net with 3G on I cant get an hour if Im lucky.


Friend is using this, works amazing actually. I'd recommend it for longterm use, it'd help.

Diff question, (if ok to continue on).

I have the i9000, needing a better 3g/4g antenna. Any suggestions? Trying to get the most out of the phone and to hell with power reservations









- Le_Loup


----------



## levontraut

add me pls.

i have the samsung galaxy s2


----------



## Erick Silver

I'd love to join!!! Samsung i897 Captivate!
Here's my Home screen


I am using the Go Launcher App with a Steel Theme, Brushed Black Metal Background, Gnokkia Clock and the Go Locker ZMetal Themed Locker and matching SMS and Contacts theme. I am flashed to Gingerbread right now and thinking of flashing to ICS in the near future. All this wrapped up in a OtterBox Commuter Series. I love my phone!


----------



## qTAP

lol i remember my captivate good memories. i'm now a nexus user. i'm i happy? not really ;/


----------



## cavallino

Is this club for s2 owners too? Just ditched my iphone and got a galaxy s2 skyrocket!


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> Is this club for s2 owners too? Just ditched my iphone and got a galaxy s2 skyrocket!


Oh please do tell me your experience









Im running through this dilemma at the moment.. I really want to get a new phone and such, but the iphone 4S really has no interest to me... I have the iPhone 4 and really could care less about a better camera and siri... Also im kinda sick of the iOS interface (I prefer Android) so i've been looking at alternates..


----------



## t3lancer2006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Oh please do tell me your experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im running through this dilemma at the moment.. I really want to get a new phone and such, but the iphone 4S really has no interest to me... I have the iPhone 4 and really could care less about a better camera and siri... Also im kinda sick of the iOS interface (I prefer Android) so i've been looking at alternates..


S3 comes out in 2 months and the iPhone 5 comes out in 6 months. I wouldn't waste my upgrade on anything else right now on ATT unless you want to import a Nexus device.


----------



## KenjiS

^- thats what ive ended up deciding, wait to see the S3 and if they import the 32gb HTC One and also to see the iphone 5


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Oh please do tell me your experience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im running through this dilemma at the moment.. I really want to get a new phone and such, but the iphone 4S really has no interest to me... I have the iPhone 4 and really could care less about a better camera and siri... Also im kinda sick of the iOS interface (I prefer Android) so i've been looking at alternates..


I love my skyrocket. Its way faster than my iphone4 and not just because it has 4gLTE

It just makes more sense to me, nothing ever seemed right with the iphone interface. I guess I am not an apple person. I am a huge google fan boy and I use every google service, so android makes things 1000 times better especially since I already had a droid tablet.

I was a little worried about stability with an android phone, my Asus Transformer running ICS can be a bit wonky at time but so far this phone has been rock solid.

I don't usually wait for the "next best phone". There is always a better one just a few months out, I just buy whatever is best at the moment.

One word of advice if you have an iphone: Before getting a new android phone TURN OFF IMESSAGE BEFORE THE IPHONE IS DEACTIVATED! Otherwise every iphone in the whole world will try and send you an imessage instead of a text and there is no way to stop it. See my rant: http://www.overclock.net/t/1228936/rant-imessage
This pretty much makes me rage quit Apple lol.


----------



## Erick Silver

After struggling for hours trying to get ICS on my Samsung Captivate I have finally managed to find a way to get it on.

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1350266

This has been probably the best guide I have come across. I used the Odin method. It was quick and easy to do and very straight forward. Installing ICS now will update soon


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> I love my skyrocket. Its way faster than my iphone4 and not just because it has 4gLTE
> It just makes more sense to me, nothing ever seemed right with the iphone interface. I guess I am not an apple person. I am a huge google fan boy and I use every google service, so android makes things 1000 times better especially since I already had a droid tablet.
> I was a little worried about stability with an android phone, my Asus Transformer running ICS can be a bit wonky at time but so far this phone has been rock solid.
> I don't usually wait for the "next best phone". There is always a better one just a few months out, I just buy whatever is best at the moment.
> One word of advice if you have an iphone: Before getting a new android phone TURN OFF IMESSAGE BEFORE THE IPHONE IS DEACTIVATED! Otherwise every iphone in the whole world will try and send you an imessage instead of a text and there is no way to stop it. See my rant: http://www.overclock.net/t/1228936/rant-imessage
> This pretty much makes me rage quit Apple lol.


Suppose you dont have 4G LTE in your area, Or even 3.5G (Even though ATT says so, we must get very spotty service with it, the 3.5G 4S in the house never goes any quicker than my iPhone 4, on a VERY good day im looking at about 5mbps, Average is more like 3mbps) is it still worth the switch?

only provider with LTE here is Verizon...

Still considering taking a look at a S2 Skyrocket and the Note, Just been a very bad busy week for me


----------



## General_Chris

Add me i have a galaxy S GT-I9000


----------



## Erick Silver

Update!

The Odin method I used in my previous post is awesome. I am currently running on of the 3.0.8-NEO-3.0TeamICSGS Kernels. ROM I am using is the RC4 ROM. Android version 4.0.3. Its super fast and stable from my experience thus far. Definatley want to say that this is a great ROM.


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> Suppose you dont have 4G LTE in your area, Or even 3.5G (Even though ATT says so, we must get very spotty service with it, the 3.5G 4S in the house never goes any quicker than my iPhone 4, on a VERY good day im looking at about 5mbps, Average is more like 3mbps) is it still worth the switch?
> only provider with LTE here is Verizon...
> Still considering taking a look at a S2 Skyrocket and the Note, Just been a very bad busy week for me


Ignoring data speed the phone is still really fast and everything is silky smooth.

The one downside is battery. I have to charge it everyday and if I do nothing with it at all, all day it still goes down by about 35%. With a full days use, a couple calls, lots of texting I get down to about 30% by the time I go to bed and charge it.


----------



## soloz2

I upgraded from an iPhone 4 to a Skyrocket on Saturday. I've had an iPhone since the original and jailbroken for almost as long. I wanted something with a larger screen. I almost got a Note, but after using the Skyrocket for a couple days am glad I didn't. The note would be a two handed object, while the Skyrocket can still be handled with one hand.

The phone is faster than my iP4 as expected. The iP4's screen is a bit better though. It is slightly sharper and has better colors/whites/blacks. It also doesn't get washed out in direct sunlight as much. I can barely use my Skyrocket outside.

One thing I'm really frustrated with is not he phone specifically, but an app. I use Gas Cubby to track my vehicle mileage and maintenance. I exported the data and downloaded aCar from the marketplace then donated $5 to get the Pro version so I could import all my data... It won't import the file and says it's corrupted when it isn't. I can open the file up on my phone and on my computer and it's perfectly fine.









I picked up the Otterbox Commuter Series case and overall it's nicer than the same case for the iP4. Otterbox did change the rubber inner lining they use to a harder material which makes pressing buttons more difficult. That is probably ok in the long run due to limiting the possibility of accidental button presses while in my pocket. I'm hoping the rubber softens up a bit with use.

My screen protector still isn't here... I ordered a SGP Ultra Crystal from Amazon on Sunday and received tracking on Monday as usual, but apparently UPS hasn't taken possession of it yet or they lost it (wouldn't surprise me) Now I have to reorder and get it sold by amazon not SGP.

I am quite disappointed with batter life. It is only marginally better than my 19 month old iP4. I still have to charge it every night. At least I can replace the battery myself.

I think that's all for now. Can anyone recommend any must have apps or help me sort out the aCar issue?


----------



## hednik

So have a captivate with official 2.2 upgrade. No luck with z4root, Odin, or super one click. Super one click wont open. Just shuts down when I open it. I have no clue about rooting but own this outright and want to try something like cyanogen or some other rom that might help its slow down. Anyone have an idea how to do this? Tried browsing xda and Howard but no luck or I'm not too good at it. Thanks!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erick Silver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> After struggling for hours trying to get ICS on my Samsung Captivate I have finally managed to find a way to get it on.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1350266
> This has been probably the best guide I have come across. I used the Odin method. It was quick and easy to do and very straight forward. Installing ICS now will update soon


Go to the link in that post right there. It will help you alot. Very easy. Also. It will allow you to take your Captivate all the way to Ice Cream Sandwich 4.0.3. Its what I have been using on my Captivate for the last week or so. For your ICS ROM. I recommend the RC4 ROM. Very smooth and easy to use. Good luck!


----------



## PCSarge

galaxy SII X here, got it on friday, loving it so far.


----------



## hednik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> After struggling for hours trying to get ICS on my Samsung Captivate I have finally managed to find a way to get it on.
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1350266
> This has been probably the best guide I have come across. I used the Odin method. It was quick and easy to do and very straight forward. Installing ICS now will update soon
> 
> 
> 
> Go to the link in that post right there. It will help you alot. Very easy. Also. It will allow you to take your Captivate all the way to Ice Cream Sandwich 4.0.3. Its what I have been using on my Captivate for the last week or so. For your ICS ROM. I recommend the RC4 ROM. Very smooth and easy to use. Good luck!
Click to expand...

You know its driving me crazy I can't get into download mode. I seem to only be able to get into recovery mode. Going to try those methods. Thanks

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erick Silver

to get into download mode hold the 2 volumes buttons and the power button down all at the same time while plugging in the USB. I held the power down with my thumb and the two volume buttons with my 2 fore fingers while plugging the USB with my other hand. its the best method I have found.


----------



## Scrappy

Get the $6 jig off amazon, makes download mode so much easier. Also they fixed it being such a pain in the newer phones.
http://www.amazon.com/Aftermarket-Download-GT-i9100-Fascinate-Replacement/dp/B005UUCT0Y/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1333936889&sr=8-2

Also if you really screw up your phone this thing will get you back to download mode to fix the issues every time.


----------



## StormX2

i coulda swore I joiend this lol

Sign me up, been running the Sprint Epic4G Galaxy S SPH D700.0.5

My First smart Phone and QUITE the step up from my old Sanyo FLip phone lol

But let me tell you what, I sure do miss the quality Speaker it had, especially with speaker phone.

question, My Phone has been feeling slower, there any tricks to breath new life into it?

Stock phone no root or anything like that


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> i coulda swore I joiend this lol
> Sign me up, been running the Sprint Epic4G Galaxy S SPH D700.0.5
> My First smart Phone and QUITE the step up from my old Sanyo FLip phone lol
> But let me tell you what, I sure do miss the quality Speaker it had, especially with speaker phone.
> question, My Phone has been feeling slower, there any tricks to breath new life into it?
> Stock phone no root or anything like that


nope~not really
which version of android are you runnign? 2.2 Froyo or 2.3 Gingerbread?
you should be on gingerbread~if not update....making it faster is easy if you're willing to take the plunge to root+install CM7 or an AOSP ROM or if you want to be even riskier install a beta version of CM9 (ICS AOSP http://epiccm.blogspot.ca/p/cm9-status.html)


----------



## StormX2

gingerbread, and no, i dont want to break my phone lol

starting to get annoyed how muhc better my wifes Verizon signal is over my sprint =(


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> gingerbread, and no, i dont want to break my phone lol
> starting to get annoyed how muhc better my wifes Verizon signal is over my sprint =(


nothing much you can really do then~
can't really get rid of bloat without a root app or root permissions. In any case you can go over and ask on the E4G forums on XDA to see if they have any ideas that don't involve root.

I'm afraid thats how far my knowledge gets to :/


----------



## StormX2

if i were to root, and had a problem with the phone, would Sprints insurrance deny my replacement?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *StormX2*
> 
> if i were to root, and had a problem with the phone, would Sprints insurrance deny my replacement?


no they wouldn't deny you a replacement.....
provided that you know how to flash back to stock using "download mode" and Odin.....they're relatively straightforward to use.

you should ask more about this on XDA as i'm not as familiar with the E4G as I've only used the ATT and the international version of the OG SGS.


----------



## Acroma

Well it's time to say goodbye to my Galaxy S.........

Time to say hello to my Galaxy S 2!


----------



## Erick Silver

Whatcha gonna do with the Galaxy S? What version is it? Captivate or other?


----------



## stolid

I didn't know we had a club for this...

I have a Captivate with CM7. Starting to show its age, but I still really like this phone.


----------



## soloz2

So I've discovered that the skyrocket does not support Bluetooth voice dialing. I'm probably going to bring it back as I'm still within 30 days.

I'd rather not go back to my iPhone. Does the S2 have this critical function?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KenjiS

^- Question question, You folks buying the S2 now, are you worried that with the announcement of the S3 very shortly that you might regret it?


----------



## Mr.Pie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *soloz2*
> 
> So I've discovered that the skyrocket does not support Bluetooth voice dialing. I'm probably going to bring it back as I'm still within 30 days.
> I'd rather not go back to my iPhone. Does the S2 have this critical function?
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


whaddya mean? as in like a voice cammand while on bluetooth to call someone?


----------



## cavallino

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenjiS*
> 
> ^- Question question, You folks buying the S2 now, are you worried that with the announcement of the S3 very shortly that you might regret it?


There is always the next best new phone coming out in a month. As soon as the S3 comes out there will be rumors about the Samsung S3 L337 SPEEDZORZ !1!!!!1!!!!

I just buy whatever is best at the moment.


----------



## KenjiS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cavallino*
> 
> There is always the next best new phone coming out in a month. As soon as the S3 comes out there will be rumors about the Samsung S3 L337 SPEEDZORZ !1!!!!1!!!!
> I just buy whatever is best at the moment.


True enough.. Especially bad with Android Phones.. or maybe im just looking to upgrade at a bad time...









Whatever happened to the rumored S2 Skyrocket HD that ATT was supposed to be getting? I really liked the sound of it but it seems to have dropped off the face of the earth now.. Could it have gotten canned cause of the S3?


----------



## Erick Silver

*To those of you wanting to Root and ROM your Captivate to ICS. Here are a few steps to take that make it simple and fast.*

How To flash ANY Captivate ROM from Stock (including ICS)

*ODIN METHOD (windows only)*
Quote:


> If you have or EVER have had Gingerbread you can skip steps 4 - 6
> If you have CWM already you might be able to skip 7 - 10 ( if rom wont flash you have wrong cwm type kernel (cwm2/3), and will need to do 7-10 with correct kernel type)
> If skipping 4-6 AND 7-10 you can also skip 3 !!........and... 1
> Take phone out of box (should be done)
> Find a neat-o ROM from Captivate Development Section and get it onto your internal SD card (the one you cant remove) download using phone internet browser or download and copy to phone using PC.
> Download and Run Odin Flashing Utility (not Odin one click) Odin3 v1.7.zip
> Boot phone into DOWNLOAD mode (instructions below)
> Click PDA button in Odin and find the .tar file --> i897 gingerbread bootloader upgrade (DO NOT USE BOOTLOADER BOX in newer odin versions!) ONLY DO THIS ONE TIME EVER! Only if phone has never had Gingerbread running on it. No need to downgrade bootloaders if going back to froyo!
> Click "Start" in Odin
> Reboot phone into DOWNLOAD mode (instructions below)
> Click RESET button in Odin (beside START)
> Click PDA button in Odin and find your kernel.tar file (speedmod kernel (this kernel isn't too important as it will be replaced by custom rom's kernel, but speedmod kernel understands both froyo (amend) scripting and gingerbread (edify) scripting so is great for this purpose to install any rom cwm zip file next.)
> Click "Start" in Odin
> Reboot into RECOVERY mode (instructions below) ** Use volume buttons to navigate up/dn and pwr for enter.
> Select "flash zip from sd card"
> Find your rom of choice on your SDcard and select Yes
> WINNING! DONE YOUR FIRST FLASH!
> Now you have CWM and a ROM....


*** THERE ARE LINKS IN THE ABOVE QUOTED SECTION FOR THE "CAPTIVATE DEVELOPMENT SECTION" AND THE "ODIN3 V1.7.ZIP". PLEASE BE SURE TO GO TO THE ACTUAL LINK I POSTED ABOVE THE QUOTE TO GET THOSE LINKS RIGHT FROM THE XDA-DEVELOPERS SITE.***

*Instructions for download mode: (more help in post 2 if needed...)*
plug USB cable into computer
have phone shut off
hold both volume buttons
plug USB into phone
let go of buttons when you see an android digging "down"

*Instructions for recovery mode:*
have phone shut off
hold both volume buttons
press and hold power button
KEEP ALL 3 BUTTONS HELD for 3-5 seconds
after kernel bootscreen you will see clockwork recovery menu

Here is a ROM that I am currently using:

[4.0.4] [04\26\12] Doc's Master ICS V10.5 "Don't Stop"

There are a butt ton of other ROMs out there. Heres a Link to the xda-developers forum site for all Captivate ROMs. CM9 is supposed to be great and there are a few different versions of that. I was on RC4 for a bit but started to notice a few issues. Not sure if they are updating it in the near future.

This is by far the easiest method I have found to root and ROM your phone. Its so easy to get lost or confused in some of the other methods. I hope this helps others with Captivates to get the most out of their phones. As for other models of the Galaxy line up. I am not sure of this would work for them.


----------



## Erick Silver

Updated to a different ROM here recently. All is working well on my Captivate Galaxy S1. Heres a few Screen shots




Its so fast and smooth. Very few glitches. The occasional app closes but thats usually a sign of a needed update of said app. I update the app(if one is available) and no more closes.


----------



## KenjiS

^- that looks pretty darn cool


----------



## Erick Silver

Unofficial Jellybean ROMs are now available. A few different versions are available. I will attempt to install to give you all a look see and let you know how it works out.

Also. Is the OP still active with the Captivate?

Edit: Waiting unti a few more issues with JB are worked out after reading about problems with sound, camera, etc.


----------



## stolid

I just updated my Captivate to CM9 RC2 - running great so far.


----------



## Erick Silver

*ATTENTION CAPTIVATE OWNERS*
CyanogenMods has a Nightly Jellybean ROM out as of 8/18!!
I have already downloaded it and will be installing it probably tomorrow.

Go to the following link at xda-developers for the Captivate Jellybean ROM

[NIGHTLY][ROM][4.1.1] CyanogenMod 10 for Samsung Captivate

ENJOY!!


----------



## Erick Silver

I have upgraded to the Cyanogen CM10 Jellybean ROM. Very smooth even on the Captivate. Having an issue with the IMEI thing. Cant seem to find it in my sdcard files. Will have to investigate that further. Phone works fine though. Can make and receive calls. heres a few Screenshots.


----------



## Nelson2011

Well I got my s3 recently and have my captivate as my backup now.... what to put on it...


----------



## Erick Silver

Use the link a few posts up that I put out. Its so easy. Or donate the Cappy to my wife. She needs a phone.

Sent from my Samsung Captivate on Cyanogens CM10 Jellybean ROM with Devil Kernel.


----------



## CravinR1

I just received my Galaxy Note today


----------



## Cannon19932006

I'd like to join the club, i have a Captivate


----------



## bfe_vern

Just picked up a Samsung Galaxy S Vibrant. Running CM10 Nightly build along with V6 Supercharger. Nice, smooth, fast even on a 2 year old phone.


----------



## bfe_vern

Switched over to Helly Belly based off CM10. Has OC kernel. Giving this phone some legs. Who needs a new phone!!! LOL


----------



## jellis142

Can't believe I've never seen this thread before.

I've had a Galaxy S Mesmerize (U.S. Cellular) for a little over a year, and it's starting to show it's age, but that's what rooting is for


----------



## Erick Silver

Updated mine to the CM10 Nightly and man oh man does it fly now! Just have to fix a IMEI issue.


----------



## Tabinhu

I got a Samsung galaxy s advance

Sent from my GT-I9070 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cannon19932006

Just updated to the Cyanogenmod 10 nightly build, with Devil Kernel. Running at 1.2ghz, feels great


----------



## Rahulzz

Itz been a year and half..still rocking....
My SGSII


----------



## Bbrad

I'm gonna do a super bump revive by saying I got a Samsung fascinate its running on the latest elemental ROM.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Koehler

I've got a Samsung Galaxy S4.

Loving it.


----------



## CravinR1

My gf loves her S4 so far. Much better than her iPhone

I am very happy with the Note 2

Too bad I can't get the boot laoder unlocked on my verizon phone.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CravinR1*
> 
> My gf loves her S4 so far. Much better than her iPhone
> 
> I am very happy with the Note 2
> 
> Too bad I can't get the boot laoder unlocked on my verizon phone.


The Galaxy S4's huge screen and slim design is what beats out the iPhone 5.

I don't know how Samsung does it but they make surprisingly compact smartphones even though the screens are huge.

And I love their 1080p Super AMOLED displays.


----------



## Ringmaster

The S4 looks great and I'm thinking about getting one to replace my iPhone 4 (massive upgrade). However, I have a MacBook Pro that I sync my iPhone to with iTunes, iCloud and iMessage. That tight integration would be the only thing I truly miss. Decisions decisions...


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ringmaster*
> 
> The S4 looks great and I'm thinking about getting one to replace my iPhone 4 (massive upgrade). However, I have a MacBook Pro that I sync my iPhone to with iTunes, iCloud and iMessage. That tight integration would be the only thing I truly miss. Decisions decisions...


Well if that's a huge dilemma for you, why don't you use an iPod instead?

I use my Galaxy S4 for listening to music and while I miss iTunes, I don't see it being a disadvantage at all. It's just a different method of transfer.

Or you could always buy an iPhone 5 if that's a huge concern to you.


----------



## Ringmaster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Koehler*
> 
> Well if that's a huge dilemma for you, why don't you use an iPod instead?
> 
> I use my Galaxy S4 for listening to music and while I miss iTunes, I don't see it being a disadvantage at all. It's just a different method of transfer.
> 
> Or you could always buy an iPhone 5 if that's a huge concern to you.


Right. I'm probably just going to keep my old iPhone for iMessage and attach it to my email address and then use the S4 for everything else.

Also, syncing with iTunes apparently isn't impossible either: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.jrtstudio.iSyncr4Mac&feature=related_apps#?t=W251bGwsMSwxLDEwOSwiY29tLmpydHN0dWRpby5pU3luY3I0TWFjIl0.


----------



## Erick Silver

I still have my Samsung Galaxy S1. But its on its way out. The Loudspeaker doesn't work anymore and its starting to hang and freeze at the simplest task. I am rooted and running stock Gingerbread(?). ICS and JB ROMS ran on the phone but were laggy. Of course those builds were not solid, tried and fired yet.


----------



## Koehler

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Erick Silver*
> 
> I still have my Samsung Galaxy S1. But its on its way out. The Loudspeaker doesn't work anymore and its starting to hang and freeze at the simplest task. I am rooted and running stock Gingerbread(?). ICS and JB ROMS ran on the phone but were laggy. Of course those builds were not solid, tried and fired yet.


Lol the Galaxy S1 is ancient and so laggy. Upgrade to the Galaxy S4 or Galaxy Note 3


----------



## eXqUiSiTemB

Have had my S4 for a month now after upgrading from the Google Galaxy Nexus.

Pure heaven in the palm of your hand.


----------



## KSIMP88

Galaxy S4 Verizon here.


----------



## jimi977

My phone wallpaper keeps on changing from time to time automatically, i'm not sure if this is a bug? My question is how do i stop my phone from changing the wallpaper by itself? tnx


----------



## cavallino

Got myself an S4 Google Edition on T-Mobile.


----------

